# CONNECTIONS 4 #103



## LondonChris

jinx said:


> Glad the gardeners are on the job. I know the redone garden will bring you pleasure and joy. Good for you. I believe watching the men work may also be enjoyable?


I am quite enjoying the view! My DD has come up, she keeps offering them tea!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> You're probably right but she is the older 'sister'. xx :sm23: :sm23:


Miouwww!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Here's my owl picture, the eyes are dorset buttons which makes it rather starey, and the rest is needle felt. If I was to do it again I would do the whole thing in needle felt.


The eyes are *perfect*, like the rest of it, I think that was what Dorset buttons were invented for, I love it!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Hi all, I have come on just to say that I have succumbed to a vital infection, from 2 cute little imps, so weep wait til I am much better, to catch up with everyone's activity. Have a great day, doing what is enjoyable (hopefully) ????????????????


So sorry Judi, feel much better very soon, healing hugs heading 'Downunder'!! xxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Mr. Wonderful and I planted 4 asian lilies. The other day I saw a stem without leaves where a plant had been. Then I realized the other 3 plants were entirely gone. What?


Oh no!! Something big and hungry is prowling in your garden, methinks!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Good afternoon ladies, I have been away hence my silence. My sister was over from Australia so I popped up to see her which includes seeing the rest of the family.
> 
> Chris the new meds must be doing their job properly, you sound so much more ready to get on with your life.
> 
> Purple, what a lovely owl.
> 
> June I'm so glad you have reported back to base and that the trip went well.
> 
> Judi I'm so glad your results proved clear. Sorry about the most recent virus, hopefully it will be short lived.
> 
> I can't think of anything else I have read, so wishing all well x


So lovely that you were able to meet up with your sister and the family!! xxxx


----------



## LondonChris

Afternoon, well my gardeners are great you wouldn't know they were here except I have the tidiest garden. They were cleaning up all the time. We have changed our design a little, we now have another small lawn that will be in the shade. It will be a good place to sit & knit. We have hardly any plants now so it will be a mammoth plant shop soon. My DD, who is a trained garden designer, is looking though some of her books to get ideas. Hope you have a good evening, I'm going to have my supper & going to bed early.????????


----------



## London Girl

Oh dear, 4.50 pm and I have only just caught up!! 

I went to Zumba this morning, I find it really hard when I've missed a week, any co-ordination I had has gone AWOL!! Norma was not there because she is minding Joseph's sisters as Joseph is really struggling with a lot of pain and he cannot take morphine so his mum and dad need to be with him. They have giving him some blood transfusions, which should help. Please keep sending those healing vibes, the poor lad really needs them! :sm03: 

This afternoon I have been to the opticians for an eye test. Apparently I have a tiny haemorrhage in my right eye, for which I need to be referred, although the optician tells me it is unlikely to be serious. I also have to have new lenses as my sight has improved slightly!! DH is paying for them for my birthday, very kind but not very exciting!! 

Have also been chasing up my knee referral. It seems there has been a letter at the doctor's awaiting collection by me but nobody told me. I have to ring the doctor's secretary tomorrow to try and sort it out!! After that, I shall be at a Zumba friend's garden party at which we are being served sausage and mash with red wine gravy!! 

Catch you all again soon, lots of love xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Afternoon, well my gardeners are great you wouldn't know they were here except I have the tidiest garden. They were cleaning up all the time. We have changed our design a little, we now have another small lawn that will be in the shade. It will be a good place to sit & knit. We have hardly any plants now so it will be a mammoth plant shop soon. My DD, who is a trained garden designer, is looking though some of her books to get ideas. Hope you have a good evening, I'm going to have my supper & going to bed early.????????


Sleep well hun and dream of landscaped masterpieces!!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> Me?


Or your workmen. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Miouwww!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


Purr purr, I'm just a little pussy cat really. xxxx????????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, 4.50 pm and I have only just caught up!!
> 
> I went to Zumba this morning, I find it really hard when I've missed a week, any co-ordination I had has gone AWOL!! Norma was not there because she is minding Joseph's sisters as Joseph is really struggling with a lot of pain and he cannot take morphine so his mum and dad need to be with him. They have giving him some blood transfusions, which should help. Please keep sending those healing vibes, the poor lad really needs them! :sm03:
> 
> This afternoon I have been to the opticians for an eye test. Apparently I have a tiny haemorrhage in my right eye, for which I need to be referred, although the optician tells me it is unlikely to be serious. I also have to have new lenses as my sight has improved slightly!! DH is paying for them for my birthday, very kind but not very exciting!!
> 
> Have also been chasing up my knee referral. It seems there has been a letter at the doctor's awaiting collection by me but nobody told me. I have to ring the doctor's secretary tomorrow to try and sort it out!! After that, I shall be at a Zumba friend's garden party at which we are being served sausage and mash with red wine gravy!!
> 
> Catch you all again soon, lots of love xxxxx


You really do get spoiled on your birthday, just like me. xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> I think a combine harvester sounds a good idea with all our weeds.


Us, too. I'm on strike this year since it's all just going to get torn down at some point. Good thing I have lots of perennials. They don't hide all of the weeds but do hide many of them. :sm12: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> You really do get spoiled on your birthday, just like me. xxxx


Yeah, right but at least it will save me from having to eat into my Canada/USA spending money!! xxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> So lovely that you were able to meet up with your sister and the family!! xxxx


Me, too, Rebecca. We missed you. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> Afternoon, well my gardeners are great you wouldn't know they were here except I have the tidiest garden. They were cleaning up all the time. We have changed our design a little, we now have another small lawn that will be in the shade. It will be a good place to sit & knit. We have hardly any plants now so it will be a mammoth plant shop soon. My DD, who is a trained garden designer, is looking though some of her books to get ideas. Hope you have a good evening, I'm going to have my supper & going to bed early.????????


Sounds wonderful! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Yeah, right but at least it will save me from having to eat into my Canada/USA spending money!! xxxxx


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls, Its absolutely freezing tonight. Im thinking of putting the central heating on,or go to bed.

Went to S and B today and then Becky came and did some housework. Shes a case, she is!!!! Talks all the time but her hands never stop working. Im drained by the time she goes home. Shes good to have. I cant fault her work at all. 

DS and DIL have gone to a wedding tonight....Hope they keep warm. The boys are supposed to be coming to help me with the garden later in the week but the forecast on the weather is rain rain and more rain with coldness thrown in for good measure. I cant see us doing the garden.


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, Its absolutely freezing tonight. Im thinking of putting the central heating on,or go to bed.
> 
> Went to S and B today and then Becky came and did some housework. Shes a case, she is!!!! Talks all the time but her hands never stop working. Im drained by the time she goes home. Shes good to have. I cant fault her work at all.
> 
> DS and DIL have gone to a wedding tonight....Hope they keep warm. The boys are supposed to be coming to help me with the garden later in the week but the forecast on the weather is rain rain and more rain with coldness thrown in for good measure. I cant see us doing the garden.


Sounds like a busy day for you. I wish I could send all of you some of our sunshine. We're on day 37 with no rain and it looks like none forecast for the next 2-3 weeks. Breaking all kinds of weather records this year. Sleep well. xxxooo


----------



## martina

jinx said:


> Wonderful owl. His eyes are perfect. Not too starey, just enough as owls eye are their main feature.


Definitely agree.


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Sleep well hun and dream of landscaped masterpieces!!! xxxx


I am so looking forward to walking on my new grass. You will have to come for tea in the garden, if it ever stops raining! Sorry you have to get new glasses always think they are so so expensive. I really need so get mine sorted.


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> Here's my owl picture, the eyes are dorset buttons which makes it rather starey, and the rest is needle felt. If I was to do it again I would do the whole thing in needle felt.


I think it is perfect the way it is!


----------



## binkbrice

I get my car back tomorrow YAY!! I do not like this Nissan Rogue it is a mini SUV but it is small inside and the kids keep complaining because they can't charge there iPods in it........


----------



## binkbrice

I learned how to do the Tunisian purl stitch it is a bit different but so far the blanket looks and feels wonderful!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny Wales. Have fed DH and he's gone off to the show. Freeeeeeeedom. Not sure what I am going to do with it but I will enjoy doing it on my own in my own time. See you all later, might even go off and do my ironing although that seems a waste of free time. Might do some cleaning - ditto. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales. Have fed DH and he's gone off to the show. Freeeeeeeedom. Not sure what I am going to do with it but I will enjoy doing it on my own in my own time. See you all later, might even go off and do my ironing although that seems a waste of free time. Might do some cleaning - ditto. xx


Enjoy your day. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from cloudy Surrey, but at least it is not raining at the moment. Off to the coven this morning.

Thank you all for your nice comments about my owl. I keep seeing bits I want to do to it, but I think I will leave it alone. Going to try and do a much smaller version.

Had fun at KnitWIts yesterday, and then Mr P and I went to the garden centre and bought some more herbs and garden lights.

Catch you all later. xxx


----------



## grandma susan

Morning girls. Its dull and cold today. Typical school holiday weather. Never mind though, Ive got the over 60's today. should get a laugh up there.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Done the ironing and rewarded myself with a fried egg sarny. 

Now for a catch up of photos. The first one is the aran weight shawl, and the second the chunky weight still on the blocks. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

This is the Alsacian Scallops some of you showed interest in. xx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, Its absolutely freezing tonight. Im thinking of putting the central heating on,or go to bed.
> 
> Went to S and B today and then Becky came and did some housework. Shes a case, she is!!!! Talks all the time but her hands never stop working. Im drained by the time she goes home. Shes good to have. I cant fault her work at all.
> 
> DS and DIL have gone to a wedding tonight....Hope they keep warm. The boys are supposed to be coming to help me with the garden later in the week but the forecast on the weather is rain rain and more rain with coldness thrown in for good measure. I cant see us doing the garden.


It was verycold here last night too, I put socks and a cardi on!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales. Have fed DH and he's gone off to the show. Freeeeeeeedom. Not sure what I am going to do with it but I will enjoy doing it on my own in my own time. See you all later, might even go off and do my ironing although that seems a waste of free time. Might do some cleaning - ditto. xx


Enjoy your free day, whatever you do!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Done the ironing and rewarded myself with a fried egg sarny.
> 
> Now for a catch up of photos. The first one is the aran weight shawl, and the second the chunky weight still on the blocks. xx


Ooh, I love them both, think I might make myself a chunky one for chilly winter evenings!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Done the ironing and rewarded myself with a fried egg sarny.
> 
> Now for a catch up of photos. The first one is the aran weight shawl, and the second the chunky weight still on the blocks. xx


Wait a minute......you had an egg sandwich in the middle of the day?????!!!!! 
:sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> This is the Alsacian Scallops some of you showed interest in. xx


Wow, that is just gorgeous, might have to have a go at that and use up some stash!! xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> It was verycold here last night too, I put socks and a cardi on!!! xxx


We're basking in sunshine here. It makes a change for us to be warmer. xxxx ????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Wait a minute......you had an egg sandwich in the middle of the day?????!!!!!
> :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Well I'm on my own so eat when I fancy something not just because it's the right time. Might have a jacket potato later. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> We're basking in sunshine here. It makes a change for us to be warmer. xxxx ????????


I have this garden party this afternoon, it is supposed to be 25'C but I'm not banking on it. Which I had a suitable shawl to take with me but I think it will have to be my white pashmina until I can knit myself one!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Well I'm on my own so eat when I fancy something not just because it's the right time. Might have a jacket potato later. xxxx


You little devil!! :sm15: :sm15: :sm15: xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Very busy these days with DD's Braille camp and comings and goings of DGS, plus doing some more consulting work. Should be ready to head to TN to see if that's where we may want to retire - more temperate weather. And, then school will be back in session and DH will be gone from 7-2 every day. We survived another summer!


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:51 am EST and 15'C (59'F). Overcast at the moment but sun forecast for the rest of the day. I'm not liking the heel with the Japanese short rows. There are bumps where I pulled up the loops. I'm probably going to frog it out and do it again.


----------



## nitz8catz

RookieRetiree said:


> Very busy these days with DD's Braille camp and comings and goings of DGS, plus doing some more consulting work. Should be ready to head to TN to see if that's where we may want to retire - more temperate weather. And, then school will be back in session and DH will be gone from 7-2 every day. We survived another summer!


Hey, I hope summer isn't over yet. :sm06:


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I have this garden party this afternoon, it is supposed to be 25'C but I'm not banking on it. Which I had a suitable shawl to take with me but I think it will have to be my white pashmina until I can knit myself one!! xxxx


It's cool this morning so I'm taking that felted ruana that I bought in Niagara-on-the-Lake. It should be able to take some abuse. (Unlike most of my knits)


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Well I'm on my own so eat when I fancy something not just because it's the right time. Might have a jacket potato later. xxxx


I've been boiling potatoes in their jackets. They're turning out nicely and I don't have to heat the kitchen up with the oven.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> We're basking in sunshine here. It makes a change for us to be warmer. xxxx ????????


I hope your heat continues for a little while at least.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I have this garden party this afternoon, it is supposed to be 25'C but I'm not banking on it. Which I had a suitable shawl to take with me but I think it will have to be my white pashmina until I can knit myself one!! xxxx


I've got tons. xxxx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> You little devil!! :sm15: :sm15: :sm15: xxx


Ooh aren't I just. xxxx :sm15:


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> This is the Alsacian Scallops some of you showed interest in. xx


Very nice shawls. I don't have a lot of aran or chunky yarns but this might make me get some.
Thanks for the Alsacian Scallops. I have that one bookmarked.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Very nice. I don't have a lot of aran or chunky yarns but this might make me get some.


I think it could be done in any weight you would just have to decide how wide you wanted it and how many repeats it would need. I think I used DK for that. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Its dull and cold today. Typical school holiday weather. Never mind though, Ive got the over 60's today. should get a laugh up there.


Enjoy your over 60's. Bundle up against the cold.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from cloudy Surrey, but at least it is not raining at the moment. Off to the coven this morning.
> 
> Thank you all for your nice comments about my owl. I keep seeing bits I want to do to it, but I think I will leave it alone. Going to try and do a much smaller version.
> 
> Had fun at KnitWIts yesterday, and then Mr P and I went to the garden centre and bought some more herbs and garden lights.
> 
> Catch you all later. xxx


Your owl is perfect as is. My DD was always told never to completely finish her art, because it's the fussing with it that usually takes away from the main piece.
Our zucchini and radishes are growing nicely. The lettuce has gone to seed now, and we didn't put anything else in because of the rain.
But our flowers are HUGE this year.


----------



## nitz8catz

I need to go now.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## RookieRetiree

nitz8catz said:


> Hey, I hope summer isn't over yet. :sm06:


I know! 3 more weeks and staff has to return to school.


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales. Have fed DH and he's gone off to the show. Freeeeeeeedom. Not sure what I am going to do with it but I will enjoy doing it on my own in my own time. See you all later, might even go off and do my ironing although that seems a waste of free time. Might do some cleaning - ditto. xx


Whatever you do - enjoy the free time with the house to yourself! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Done the ironing and rewarded myself with a fried egg sarny.
> 
> Now for a catch up of photos. The first one is the aran weight shawl, and the second the chunky weight still on the blocks. xx


They both look great! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> This is the Alsacian Scallops some of you showed interest in. xx


Another lovely one! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> This is the Alsacian Scallops some of you showed interest in. xx


They all look so beautiful. xxxx


----------



## linkan

Sweet peas birthday party. She got a Rapunzel wig and she LOVED it!


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> Hey, I hope summer isn't over yet. :sm06:


The kids go back to school on Thursday!


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Sweet peas birthday party. She got a Rapunzel wig and she LOVED it!


Absolutely adorable! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> The kids go back to school on Thursday!


Wow, that's really early! :sm06: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> Sweet peas birthday party. She got a Rapunzel wig and she LOVED it!


Gorgeous xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening from Surrey. Had a lovely morning with the coven. Had a good natter and I put a load of Dorset buttons on flowers to decorate my holiday bag. Nearly got them all sewn on the bag now.
After lunch went shopping and bought some canvases to put my felt work pictures on.


----------



## lifeline

Miss Pam said:


> Wow, that's really early! :sm06: xxxooo


It feels really early this side of the pond but that's because schools are only just closing for the summer


----------



## grandma susan

Good evening girls. Now that its 6.45pm the sun has come out and the next few days are forecast rain. Doubt the boys wont be gardening. I may aswell take my case and go up there tomorrow.

I went to the over 60's. and I won.....$5 and a tin of carrots which I swapped for cheesecake...

Hope you all had a good day. OBTW ive done some knitting too.


----------



## lifeline

linkan said:


> Sweet peas birthday party. She got a Rapunzel wig and she LOVED it!


How cute is that... :sm02:


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Done the ironing and rewarded myself with a fried egg sarny.
> 
> Now for a catch up of photos. The first one is the aran weight shawl, and the second the chunky weight still on the blocks. xx


They are lovely barny....Im still knitting what I was in Blackpool. :sm06:


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls. Now that its 6.45pm the sun has come out and the next few days are forecast rain. Doubt the boys wont be gardening. I may aswell take my case and go up there tomorrow.
> 
> I went to the over 60's. and I won.....$5 and a tin of carrots which I swapped for cheesecake...
> 
> Hope you all had a good day. OBTW ive done some knitting too.


I think I would prefer the cheesecake too :sm16:


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. Had a lovely morning with the coven. Had a good natter and I put a load of Dorset buttons on flowers to decorate my holiday bag. Nearly got them all sewn on the bag now.
> After lunch went shopping and bought some canvases to put my felt work pictures on.


You've corrected it, I wondered what you were going to do with your batter :sm09:


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. Had a lovely morning with the coven. Had a good natter and I put a load of Dorset buttons on flowers to decorate my holiday bag. Nearly got them all sewn on the bag now.
> After lunch went shopping and bought some canvases to put my felt work pictures on.


I think I'm going to have to have a go at Dorset buttons, they may well be what I want for a project swooshing around in my head.


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> Sweet peas birthday party. She got a Rapunzel wig and she LOVED it!


Shes gorgeous. :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> It feels really early this side of the pond but that's because schools are only just closing for the summer


Most of the schools in my area don't begin until after Labor Day which is the first Monday in September here in the states. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> You've corrected it, I wondered what you were going to do with your batter :sm09:


Hee hee x


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> I think I'm going to have to have a go at Dorset buttons, they may well be what I want for a project swooshing around in my head.


Here's a few more I made to make the centre of the flowers on my holiday bag


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a few more I made to make the centre of the flowers on my holiday bag


Wonderful! You're so clever!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls. Now that its 6.45pm the sun has come out and the next few days are forecast rain. Doubt the boys wont be gardening. I may aswell take my case and go up there tomorrow.
> 
> I went to the over 60's. and I won.....$5 and a tin of carrots which I swapped for cheesecake...
> 
> Hope you all had a good day. OBTW ive done some knitting too.


Not a bad day all around. Well done on the winnings and getting some knitting done, too! xxxooo


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a few more I made to make the centre of the flowers on my holiday bag


Lovely. What do you use for the base of the button? I won't want to use anything heavy like a metal washer.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a few more I made to make the centre of the flowers on my holiday bag


Lovely. xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> Lovely. What do you use for the base of the button? I won't want to use anything heavy like a metal washer.


I use very thin plastic washers. Xx


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Your owl is perfect as is. My DD was always told never to completely finish her art, because it's the fussing with it that usually takes away from the main piece.
> Our zucchini and radishes are growing nicely. The lettuce has gone to seed now, and we didn't put anything else in because of the rain.
> But our flowers are HUGE this year.


Funny... my flowers are doing wonderful this year too, even better than last. Veggie's, well lets put it this way, we would starve to death. xoxox


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> Sweet peas birthday party. She got a Rapunzel wig and she LOVED it!


Sweet Pea makes a beautiful Rapunzel, but I love her curls better! xoxo


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a few more I made to make the centre of the flowers on my holiday bag


I love that you love everything you make, I think it gives you great joy! xoxox


----------



## Islander

90F in the shade here, must get busy and do nothing. ????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Evening Trish, yes I'm still up, have just shooed our neighbours cat out of our porch, I think he was hoping to spend the night there. xx


----------



## Islander

ps. Jackie your scalloped shawl is lovely, your fingers do fine work! xoxox


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> ps. Jackie your scalloped shawl is lovely, your fingers do fine work! xoxox


Thank you, it keeps me out of mischief. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Evening Trish, yes I'm still up, have just shooed our neighbours cat out of our porch, I think he was hoping to spend the night there. xx


Don't talk cat to me.... I've been leaving the porch door open all day and somehow Woody must have found himself a mouse. He once in the past deposited one on our bed as a gift while we were in it. 
Last night he must have struck again as when I got up to make coffee, I felt something on my braided hair and brushed it away. When it hit the floor it ran!!!! I did the classic "mouse EEEEEEEEK" and dance for the first time ever. Neighbour's probably heard me a whole block away. I'm still not over it! Why can't he be just like a normal cat and finish it off or eat it? :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Don't talk cat to me.... I've been leaving the porch door open all day and somehow Woody must have found himself a mouse. He once in the past deposited one in our bed as a gift.
> Last night he must have struck again as when I got up to make coffee, I felt something on my braided hair and brushed it away. When it hit the floor it ran!!!! I did the classic "mouse EEEEEEEEK" and dance for the first time ever. Neighbour's probably heard me a whole block away. I'm still not over it! Why can't he be just like a normal cat and just finish it off or eat it? :sm16:


I bet that woke you up. You feed him too well, so he brings you presents instead of eating them. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> I bet that woke you up. You feed him too well, so he brings you presents instead of eating them. xx :sm09: :sm09:


He's the only cat I know that likes tomatoe's... he carries them around whole, I think he's just weird. :sm15:


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> I bet that woke you up. You feed him too well, so he brings you presents instead of eating them. xx :sm09: :sm09:


Well said! That wouldn't have been a great way to wake up at all. :sm03: xxxooo


----------



## martina

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a few more I made to make the centre of the flowers on my holiday bag


That's gorgeous, makes it a definite one of a kind.


----------



## binkbrice

Miss Pam said:


> Well said! That wouldn't have been a great way to wake up at all. :sm03: xxxooo


I think I would have ran and not looked back I really don't like those little creatures in my house!


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> I use very thin plastic washers. Xx


Thank you


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> He's the only cat I know that likes tomatoe's... he carries them around whole, I think he's just weird. :sm15:


We had an Old English Sheepdog did that with strawberries, she'd also pick the daffodils. xx :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning everyone from a very wet Wales, they did warn us it would be wet today. How come the forecasters are always right when they forecast wet weather and can't get it right when it is supposed to be sunny. Think we are going shopping this afternoon and pick up my glasses, then on with my new shawl, I've started Freya Shawl, having finished my aran weight one, I really am getting addicted, correct that, I am addicted. See you later. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Morning girls its raining. Im going to pick the boys up this afternoon as they are coming down to tidy the gardens. We WONT be working in the rain...Have a great day.


----------



## Xiang

Good evening (morning, afternoon - whatever fits your time); I am feeling much better than I was last time I was on here. Mint has had the lump from her head removed, and is quite lovely today. She has been telling off other animals (cats mainly), when they run across our verandah. She has now put herself to bed, underneath the quilt on our bed. ????????

Now I will have a go with catching up on the last few pages, but by working backwards from here! ????xoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Sweet peas birthday party. She got a Rapunzel wig and she LOVED it!


What a gorgeous little girl! xoxo


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls its raining. Im going to pick the boys up this afternoon as they are coming down to tidy the gardens. We WONT be working in the rain...Have a great day.


I was going to start tidying the front this morning but it's also raining here so nothing getting done in the garden here either!


----------



## lifeline

Xiang said:


> Good evening (morning, afternoon - whatever fits your time); I am feeling much better than I was last time I was on here. Mint has had the lump from her head removed, and is quite lovely today. She has been telling off other animals (cats mainly), when they run across our verandah. She has now put herself to bed, underneath the quilt on our bed. ????????
> 
> Now I will have a go with catching up on the last few pages, but by working backwards from here! ????xoxo


Glad you are feeling better


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from another rainy day in Surrey. Sorry for all those who are on holiday, but our garden is very happy.

Still trying to get my hair trimmed, might have another go today. Also have to attend to a pile of paperwork but I would rather be crafting.

Have a good day everyone, whatever you are doing. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I've got tons. xxxx :sm09: :sm09:


So have I but I can't seem to get round to the dreaded blocking!!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Sweet peas birthday party. She got a Rapunzel wig and she LOVED it!


....and she looks absolutely gorgeous, no wonder she's thrilled!! Many, many Happy Birthday wishes to a lovely little girl!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Thank you, it keeps me out of mischief. xx :sm09: :sm09:


No it doesn't!!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Don't talk cat to me.... I've been leaving the porch door open all day and somehow Woody must have found himself a mouse. He once in the past deposited one on our bed as a gift while we were in it.
> Last night he must have struck again as when I got up to make coffee, I felt something on my braided hair and brushed it away. When it hit the floor it ran!!!! I did the classic "mouse EEEEEEEEK" and dance for the first time ever. Neighbour's probably heard me a whole block away. I'm still not over it! Why can't he be just like a normal cat and finish it off or eat it? :sm16:


Little beasts, aren't they?!! I bet he's still laughing!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Good evening (morning, afternoon - whatever fits your time); I am feeling much better than I was last time I was on here. Mint has had the lump from her head removed, and is quite lovely today. She has been telling off other animals (cats mainly), when they run across our verandah. She has now put herself to bed, underneath the quilt on our bed. ????????
> 
> Now I will have a go with catching up on the last few pages, but by working backwards from here! ????xoxo


Hi Judi, glad the lumpectomy went ok and that Mint is recovering nicely! Any news of your result yet? xxx


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> Hope you are soon feeling better, at least you know where the bugs
> came from. X


Yes ..... the viruses usually come straight from the twins! Have told their mum that I am going to begin wearing masks when we visit her, at least until the twins learn to either cover their mouths, or turn away when they cough, or sneeze! They haven't quite got the hang of that concept yet, unfortunately; but that will come with time! I am also going to buy some masks that are specifically made, and decorated, for children, so hopefully they will help them learn about these things, but they are still very young! ????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> So have I but I can't seem to get round to the dreaded blocking!!!! xxxx


Mine are blocked and ready to go. xxxx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> No it doesn't!!! :sm23: xxxx


You know me too well. xxxx :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Mine are blocked and ready to go. xxxx :sm15: :sm15:


Wrapping mine up to send to you for blocking!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Here's my owl picture, the eyes are dorset buttons which makes it rather starey, and the rest is needle felt. If I was to do it again I would do the whole thing in needle felt.


The eyes are perfect, the entire works is beautiful. xoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Hi Judi, glad the lumpectomy went ok and that Mint is recovering nicely! Any news of your result yet? xxx


Oh do keep up dear, all was fine with Judi's lump. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh do keep up dear, all was fine with Judi's lump. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


Oops, must have missed that one, good news though!!! XXX


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> you do know what an english crutch is dont you love? :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: :sm05: :sm05: :sm05:


Possibly the same as the Aussie crutch (crotch)? hehehe


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Wrapping mine up to send to you for blocking!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Not so sure about that, bring them and we will do them together. xxxx


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> you do know what an english crutch is dont you lov... (show quote)





Barn-dweller said:


> Susanxx :sm18: :sm18: :sm18:


????????????????????????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Hi Judi, glad the lumpectomy went ok and that Mint is recovering nicely! Any news of your result yet? xxx


My results are all clear, just a benign polyp! So no dramas here! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

Well I am signing of now, to try and fix an error in my shawl, it just doesn't want to go right! ????


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:29 am EST and 11'C (52'F),. It's sunny and supposed to remain that way until tonight, but it was supposed to be sunny yesterday and didn't clear until suppertime.
I found out why we have light and dark baby opossums. A huge mostly white opossum appeared on our porch late last night. He just had a grey spot on the back of his neck. He was very nervous with the porch light on and ran as soon as a car came into the court.
Knit Night was good, just the regulars. I tore out the heel of my sock and redid it. I had followed the video that was attached to the pattern but that process had created twists and bumps in the short rows. I looked up another method on youtube and that method didn't create the bumps.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Well I am signing of now, to try and fix an error in my shawl, it just doesn't want to go right! ????


I wish you luck.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Good evening (morning, afternoon - whatever fits your time); I am feeling much better than I was last time I was on here. Mint has had the lump from her head removed, and is quite lovely today. She has been telling off other animals (cats mainly), when they run across our verandah. She has now put herself to bed, underneath the quilt on our bed. ????????
> 
> Now I will have a go with catching up on the last few pages, but by working backwards from here! ????xoxo


I'm glad that Mint is back to normal.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls its raining. Im going to pick the boys up this afternoon as they are coming down to tidy the gardens. We WONT be working in the rain...Have a great day.


I'm sure that you all will find something to do if it rains. It's nice to have their company.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning everyone from a very wet Wales, they did warn us it would be wet today. How come the forecasters are always right when they forecast wet weather and can't get it right when it is supposed to be sunny. Think we are going shopping this afternoon and pick up my glasses, then on with my new shawl, I've started Freya Shawl, having finished my aran weight one, I really am getting addicted, correct that, I am addicted. See you later. xx


Is that the Freya by Renate Haeckler, wow, wow, wow.
I'm doing the Marisa shawl with a Shawl in the Ball from Lion Brand. But the yarn is too fuzzy, the stitches are fuzzed out. I'll try to post a picture of it on both Ravelry and here. I'm getting behind on my progress pictures. :sm19:


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:



> He's the only cat I know that likes tomatoe's... he carries them around whole, I think he's just weird.





Barn-dweller said:


> We had an Old English Sheepdog did that with strawberries, she'd also pick the daffodils. xx :sm16:


I had a Siamese who was obsessed with olives. As soon as I took the lid off the olive jar he would call, paw at me, and dance until I gave him an olive.
My sister used to have a Malamute dog who loved cucumbers and zucchinis, and would eat them making a green mess.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Don't talk cat to me.... I've been leaving the porch door open all day and somehow Woody must have found himself a mouse. He once in the past deposited one on our bed as a gift while we were in it.
> Last night he must have struck again as when I got up to make coffee, I felt something on my braided hair and brushed it away. When it hit the floor it ran!!!! I did the classic "mouse EEEEEEEEK" and dance for the first time ever. Neighbour's probably heard me a whole block away. I'm still not over it! Why can't he be just like a normal cat and finish it off or eat it? :sm16:


Fastest wake up ever!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Is that the Freya by Renate Haeckler, wow, wow, wow.
> I'm doing the Marisa shawl with a Shawl in the Ball from Lion Brand. But the yarn is too fuzzy, the stitches are fuzzed out. I'll try to post a picture of it on both Ravelry and here. I'm getting behind on my progress pictures. :sm19:


Yes that's the one, it nearly threw me right at the start, CO 40, row 1 purl then it went straight to row 6. Had to read everything closely before I worked that one out. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

I need to get going. I have a boring day of watching security videos. We had the same thing about a year ago. I fell asleep during part of one video (there are about 28) and still managed to get the questions about that video right on the test. (yawn)
Everyone have a great day. :sm11:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Not so sure about that, bring them and we will do them together. xxxx


I wish, that would be fun!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> My results are all clear, just a benign polyp! So no dramas here! ????????????


Hurray! Sorry I missed that the first time you told us!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> Glad you are feeling better


Me, too, Judi! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> So have I but I can't seem to get round to the dreaded blocking!!!! xxxx


I've got to do a bit of that, too. I really procrastinate on the blocking part. Will have to do a couple of shawls this week just so they don't continue to loom over me. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

I got my walk in this morning and am now off to get ready to go to the dentist to get my stitches out and hopefully will get the all clear that no more work is required. I'm tired of this! xxxooo


----------



## lifeline

Miss Pam said:


> I got my walk in this morning and am now off to get ready to go to the dentist to get my stitches out and hopefully will get the all clear that no more work is required. I'm tired of this! xxxooo


Hopefully all goes well at the dentist x


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> Hopefully all goes well at the dentist x


Thanks, Rebecca! I don't anticipate any problems, but you never know. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Good afternoon it stopped raining for a while and I managed to walk into town and get my hair cut, although I did have to wait a while but managed to crochet 2 1/2 roses while waiting.

Have also got my visas sorted for US and Canada, don't understand why the one for Canada is more than twice as much as for the US.

How going to sit down and get on with some crochet. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi Trish, haven't seen you for a few days. I'm not rude to Londi I just speak what is in her mind. xx


you PLANT what is in her mind.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> A couple days of super hot coming our way tomorrow so won't be doing much outside. Something is eating my green bean plants, chewing big holes in them. I did a night hunt with the flashlight and found 2 fleshy green caterpillars having a heyday...so I squished 'em. Not sharing my bean with no one!


Those caterpillars would have tasted great.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> You're probably right but she is the older 'sister'. xx :sm23: :sm23:


woof woof.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Here's my owl picture, the eyes are dorset buttons which makes it rather starey, and the rest is needle felt. If I was to do it again I would do the whole thing in needle felt.


I love it! You really are a clever sausage! (where on earth did that old saying come from?)


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Done the ironing and rewarded myself with a fried egg sarny.
> 
> Now for a catch up of photos. The first one is the aran weight shawl, and the second the chunky weight still on the blocks. xx


they look warm, especially the second one in chunky. Love it.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> This is the Alsacian Scallops some of you showed interest in. xx


That is gorgeous. I love Alsacian scallops.


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> I got my walk in this morning and am now off to get ready to go to the dentist to get my stitches out and hopefully will get the all clear that no more work is required. I'm tired of this! xxxooo


Looks like I missed that as well, why the stitches dear? xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Sweet peas birthday party. She got a Rapunzel wig and she LOVED it!


Makes her look too beautiful to be real. No wonder you adore her.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a few more I made to make the centre of the flowers on my holiday bag


How unusual. It's purple! And very clever.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Thank you, it keeps me out of mischief. xx :sm09: :sm09:


and just what mischief would that be?


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> I had a Siamese who was obsessed with olives. As soon as I took the lid off the olive jar he would call, paw at me, and dance until I gave him an olive.
> My sister used to have a Malamute dog who loved cucumbers and zucchinis, and would eat them making a green mess.


I had a black cat who would spend a constant 40 minutes licking a fruit gum (Rowntrees, so VERY solid)


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> Hopefully all goes well at the dentist x


I hope so too.


----------



## SaxonLady

Wow! I finally caught up! So what have I been doing? On Sunday DH and I went up to Church Stretton to collect the poles and canvas cover for a Series One Landrover. We had to fit it in the back of our little car. We managed it., though we did get lost trying to find the place. Then we got lost driving the 15 miles to Telford where my brother lives, to stay the night. He had booked somewhere to eat for 19.30, but we didn't reach him until 20.30 and they wouldn't feed us. We found somewhere else and had a wonderful meal and a White Zinfandel Rose. For a sweet I had a very special cheesecake, made with Biscoff biscuits. Those are the little wrapped ones we sometimes get with coffee. It was delicious.
On Monday we visited the Ironbridge before heading home. We went under it and marvelled at the way it was made, then we walked up across it. It was a beautiful sunny day and we really enjoyed the visit. We enjoyed the drive home as well, until we hit the Road to Hell (M25). We were exhausted when we got home.
Tuesday was the Green Army meeting. Then I managed to catch up with most of my mail and emails, but didn't get on here.
Today we went to a funeral today for a friend who was in the Paras, lovely man. I never realised he had an African father. His sister is darker, and he has a beautiful black nephew. He was a jazz drummer and his nephew also plays with a jazz band. Paul was 83 and had been very ill so it wasn't a sad funeral. Then this afternoon I had a Royal British Legion meeting.


----------



## SaxonLady

I have almost finished the blue jumper. I think it will be too big if I block it, but the pattern really calls for blocking.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> That is gorgeous. I love Alsacian scallops.


It's a knitted wrap not food. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

w


SaxonLady said:


> and just what mischief would that be?


Wouldn't you like to know. xx :sm15: :sm15: :sm12:


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Wow! I finally caught up! So what have I been doing? On Sunday DH and I went up to Church Stretton to collect the poles and canvas cover for a Series One Landrover. We had to fit it in the back of our little car. We managed it., though we did get lost trying to find the place. Then we got lost driving the 15 miles to Telford where my brother lives, to stay the night. He had booked somewhere to eat for 19.30, but we didn't reach him until 20.30 and they wouldn't feed us. We found somewhere else and had a wonderful meal and a White Zinfandel Rose. For a sweet I had a very special cheesecake, made with Biscoff biscuits. Those are the little wrapped ones we sometimes get with coffee. It was delicious.
> On Monday we visited the Ironbridge before heading home. We went under it and marvelled at the way it was made, then we walked up across it. It was a beautiful sunny day and we really enjoyed the visit. We enjoyed the drive home as well, until we hit the Road to Hell (M25). We were exhausted when we got home.
> Tuesday was the Green Army meeting. Then I managed to catch up with most of my mail and emails, but didn't get on here.
> Today we went to a funeral today for a friend who was in the Paras, lovely man. I never realised he had an African father. His sister is darker, and he has a beautiful black nephew. He was a jazz drummer and his nephew also plays with a jazz band. Paul was 83 and had been very ill so it wasn't a sad funeral. Then this afternoon I had a Royal British Legion meeting.


Wow, you're such a busy lady, don't know where you get the energy!!! So many funerals at the moment, it must be our age!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I have almost finished the blue jumper. I think it will be too big if I block it, but the pattern really calls for blocking.


You'll do it, you won't have spent all that time knitting and then finish up with something unwearable, I know you!!! xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Wow! I finally caught up! So what have I been doing? On Sunday DH and I went up to Church Stretton to collect the poles and canvas cover for a Series One Landrover. We had to fit it in the back of our little car. We managed it., though we did get lost trying to find the place. Then we got lost driving the 15 miles to Telford where my brother lives, to stay the night. He had booked somewhere to eat for 19.30, but we didn't reach him until 20.30 and they wouldn't feed us. We found somewhere else and had a wonderful meal and a White Zinfandel Rose. For a sweet I had a very special cheesecake, made with Biscoff biscuits. Those are the little wrapped ones we sometimes get with coffee. It was delicious.
> On Monday we visited the Ironbridge before heading home. We went under it and marvelled at the way it was made, then we walked up across it. It was a beautiful sunny day and we really enjoyed the visit. We enjoyed the drive home as well, until we hit the Road to Hell (M25). We were exhausted when we got home.
> Tuesday was the Green Army meeting. Then I managed to catch up with most of my mail and emails, but didn't get on here.
> Today we went to a funeral today for a friend who was in the Paras, lovely man. I never realised he had an African father. His sister is darker, and he has a beautiful black nephew. He was a jazz drummer and his nephew also plays with a jazz band. Paul was 83 and had been very ill so it wasn't a sad funeral. Then this afternoon I had a Royal British Legion meeting.


Busy time, you were just up the road from us on Monday. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> It's a knitted wrap not food. xx :sm23: :sm23:


Be fair, it does sound like a delicious seafood meal from France!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon it stopped raining for a while and I managed to walk into town and get my hair cut, although I did have to wait a while but managed to crochet 2 1/2 roses while waiting.
> 
> Have also got my visas sorted for US and Canada, don't understand why the one for Canada is more than twice as much as for the US.
> 
> How going to sit down and get on with some crochet. xx


That is amazing that the cost is so much higher for the Canada visa that the US. Weird. Glad you finally got your hair cut. That always feels good! I need to do that some time over the next month or so.

Got my stitches out but still have to baby that area along in my mouth for another 3 weeks or so. Not really a problem, just need to consciously eat on the other side of my mouth and rinse the area out after each meal. It will all be okay.

Enjoy your quiet time and crochet time. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Looks like I missed that as well, why the stitches dear? xxxx


Had to have a tooth pulled from the left back of my lower teeth. All is okay (or will be when it's completely healed). Just have to baby it along for a few more weeks. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> Wow! I finally caught up! So what have I been doing? On Sunday DH and I went up to Church Stretton to collect the poles and canvas cover for a Series One Landrover. We had to fit it in the back of our little car. We managed it., though we did get lost trying to find the place. Then we got lost driving the 15 miles to Telford where my brother lives, to stay the night. He had booked somewhere to eat for 19.30, but we didn't reach him until 20.30 and they wouldn't feed us. We found somewhere else and had a wonderful meal and a White Zinfandel Rose. For a sweet I had a very special cheesecake, made with Biscoff biscuits. Those are the little wrapped ones we sometimes get with coffee. It was delicious.
> On Monday we visited the Ironbridge before heading home. We went under it and marvelled at the way it was made, then we walked up across it. It was a beautiful sunny day and we really enjoyed the visit. We enjoyed the drive home as well, until we hit the Road to Hell (M25). We were exhausted when we got home.
> Tuesday was the Green Army meeting. Then I managed to catch up with most of my mail and emails, but didn't get on here.
> Today we went to a funeral today for a friend who was in the Paras, lovely man. I never realised he had an African father. His sister is darker, and he has a beautiful black nephew. He was a jazz drummer and his nephew also plays with a jazz band. Paul was 83 and had been very ill so it wasn't a sad funeral. Then this afternoon I had a Royal British Legion meeting.


Busy lady! Glad you're back with us. Sorry abut the friend passing but it sounds as though it was definitely a celebration of life rather than a sad affair. xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> Yes ..... the viruses usually come straight from the twins! Have told their mum that I am going to begin wearing masks when we visit her, at least until the twins learn to either cover their mouths, or turn away when they cough, or sneeze! They haven't quite got the hang of that concept yet, unfortunately; but that will come with time! I am also going to buy some masks that are specifically made, and decorated, for children, so hopefully they will help them learn about these things, but they are still very young! ????????


I know what you mean Michael will look right at me and sneeze.......I always tell him after that he needs to cover his mouth!


----------



## binkbrice

We went out today and actually walked to play PokÃ©mon with my nephew and it was so hot and up hill that about a block from my car I sent my nephew to get my car I was getting sick...but it was really nice in the shade 95F though in the sun...

This is what I am working on now


----------



## binkbrice

binkbrice said:


> We went out today and actually walked to play Pokémon with my nephew and it was so hot and up hill that about a block from my car I sent my nephew to get my car I was getting sick...but it was really nice in the shade 95F though in the sun...
> 
> This is what I am working on now


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I wish you luck.


Yeah thanks, I almost ripped the entire thing out, to begin a blanket, or a jumper. I don't use shawls anyway, but I am not going to be beaten by this pattern!!!! ????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I'm glad that Mint is back to normal.


Nothing keeps her down! ???? Unlike me, hopefully I have reached the tail end of this virus, but still feel like crud, sleeping lots, and trying to keep up with the fluids! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> I know what you mean Michael will look right at me and sneeze.......I always tell him after that he needs to cover his mouth!


How old is Michael now, the twins will be 3 in December, but I am very serious about the masks, I can't afford to get sick like this, too often, besides the fact that I miss going to things that I have been looking forward to; like a 'Christmas in July' lunch, which was yesterday! :sm12: ????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Hurray! Sorry I missed that the first time you told us!! xxxx


That's ók these girls have a lot of chatting, in 10 days. It's hard enough catching up after 2 days off, from my end of the world! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> I've got to do a bit of that, too. I really procrastinate on the blocking part. Will have to do a couple of shawls this week just so they don't continue to loom over me. xxxooo


I won't be making anymore shawls, I think I will just continue with what I like to do, and I do have a few more blankets, and quilts to make, for DD4's girls! I just need to get my act together, and stop mucking around! ????????


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> Hopefully all goes well at the dentist x


What she said! xoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> What she said! xoxo


Thank you. It went fine. Just have to let it continue to heal. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> Wow! I finally caught up! So what have I been doing? On Sunday DH and I went up to Church Stretton to collect the poles and canvas cover for a Series One Landrover. We had to fit it in the back of our little car. We managed it., though we did get lost trying to find the place. Then we got lost driving the 15 miles to Telford where my brother lives, to stay the night. He had booked somewhere to eat for 19.30, but we didn't reach him until 20.30 and they wouldn't feed us. We found somewhere else and had a wonderful meal and a White Zinfandel Rose. For a sweet I had a very special cheesecake, made with Biscoff biscuits. Those are the little wrapped ones we sometimes get with coffee. It was delicious.
> On Monday we visited the Ironbridge before heading home. We went under it and marvelled at the way it was made, then we walked up across it. It was a beautiful sunny day and we really enjoyed the visit. We enjoyed the drive home as well, until we hit the Road to Hell (M25). We were exhausted when we got home.
> Tuesday was the Green Army meeting. Then I managed to catch up with most of my mail and emails, but didn't get on here.
> Today we went to a funeral today for a friend who was in the Paras, lovely man. I never realised he had an African father. His sister is darker, and he has a beautiful black nephew. He was a jazz drummer and his nephew also plays with a jazz band. Paul was 83 and had been very ill so it wasn't a sad funeral. Then this afternoon I had a Royal British Legion meeting.


One very busy lady! I am guessing there are no photos of the Iron Bridge, for this travel starved Aussie, so I shall explore on line, from my sick bed, ???????????????? and see what other wondrous places I can find.

Jackie, would you be willing to PM to me, the area of Wales you live in, I don't need your address, but I have explored where everyone else lives, and would really like to see the differences, or similarities, of your region, to that of others; but only if that is ok with you! xoxo


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> We went out today and actually walked to play PokÃ©mon with my nephew and it was so hot and up hill that about a block from my car I sent my nephew to get my car I was getting sick...but it was really nice in the shade 95F though in the sun...
> 
> This is what I am working on now


Will this be a shawl, or something else? It is looking good, so far! xoxo


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you. It went fine. Just have to let it continue to heal. :sm01: xxxooo


I ended up getting a bridge put over a gap left from a tooth removal, because I got so sick of food getting stuck in it. If I had known that the teeth either side of the gap had to be cut down, I would have asked about an alternate solution, that didn't involve damaging 2 very strong teeth. I hate that my teeth were damaged because of me being extremely stressed previously, but I abhor intentional damage being done to healthy teeth, especially if there is something else that could have fixed the problem, like an implant!

I am trying not to have any more removed, so my teeth get exemplary care now, not that they didn't previously. I hope you have no more problems with your teeth! xoxo


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> We went out today and actually walked to play PokÃ©mon with my nephew and it was so hot and up hill that about a block from my car I sent my nephew to get my car I was getting sick...but it was really nice in the shade 95F though in the sun...
> 
> This is what I am working on now


That's very hot to be out in the sun.

Pretty colours you are working with.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a wet, dark, windy Wales, definitely an 'in' day today. Did the shopping and picked up my glasses - £165 for one lens, hope my eyes behave themselves from now on. Spent some of yesterday in the frog pond again, I'll be getting webbed feet at this rate, I ran out of stitches on the Freya Shawl, have now started again with lots of stitch markers in place (every 10 stitches) so will see how that goes. Have a good day one and all and enjoy the warm weather if you have it, I could certainly do with some. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a dull and at the moment dry Surrey, although rain is forecast for later. Going to have a crafty day today. Will fiish off a couple of felt pictures and alter some trousers.

Have a good Thursday everyone. xx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Had to have a tooth pulled from the left back of my lower teeth. All is okay (or will be when it's completely healed). Just have to baby it along for a few more weeks. xxxooo


I feel for you, had the same in January but fortunately, without stitches! Am going next week to see about getting a falsie in there to fill the gap!!


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> We went out today and actually walked to play PokÃ©mon with my nephew and it was so hot and up hill that about a block from my car I sent my nephew to get my car I was getting sick...but it was really nice in the shade 95F though in the sun...
> 
> This is what I am working on now


That's very pretty!! xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a dull and at the moment dry Surrey, although rain is forecast for later. Going to have a crafty day today. Will fiish off a couple of felt pictures and alter some trousers.
> 
> Have a good Thursday everyone. xx


Good morning Josephine glad someone else is about. The sun has come out here now although not sure how long it will last. Have got back to where I was before I jumped into the pond, fingers crossed I've crack this bit, plenty of markers and lifelines and I'm only on row 20. Have a nice crafty day. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> That's very pretty!! xxx


Good morning, didn't realise you were around as well. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I ended up getting a bridge put over a gap left from a tooth removal, because I got so sick of food getting stuck in it. If I had known that the teeth either side of the gap had to be cut down, I would have asked about an alternate solution, that didn't involve damaging 2 very strong teeth. I hate that my teeth were damaged because of me being extremely stressed previously, but I abhor intentional damage being done to healthy teeth, especially if there is something else that could have fixed the problem, like an implant!
> 
> I am trying not to have any more removed, so my teeth get exemplary care now, not that they didn't previously. I hope you have no more problems with your teeth! xoxo


I agree with you about the damage to adjacent teeth, I will make sure I get all the relevant info about a denture to fill my gap before I commit myself. The gap is an eating nuisance but I'm not will to risk other healthy teeth!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a wet, dark, windy Wales, definitely an 'in' day today. Did the shopping and picked up my glasses - £165 for one lens, hope my eyes behave themselves from now on. Spent some of yesterday in the frog pond again, I'll be getting webbed feet at this rate, I ran out of stitches on the Freya Shawl, have now started again with lots of stitch markers in place (every 10 stitches) so will see how that goes. Have a good day one and all and enjoy the warm weather if you have it, I could certainly do with some. xx


Wow, Jacky, that's a beautiful shawl but looks really in need of more concentration than I have!! What yarn are you using? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning, didn't realise you were around as well. xxxx


I've been doing catch up! I went swimming this morning for the first time in months, only managed 22 lengths but at least I actually got my butt out of bed and got to the pool!! One thing is for sure, I need a new swimsuit, mine had a little skirt that has now stretched down to my knees and I can see lots of little white spots on it where the elastic has perished!! I am now trying to summon up the energy to go and do my post holiday irning!!

Have a nice day! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Wow, Jacky, that's a beautiful shawl but looks really in need of more concentration than I have!! What yarn are you using? xxxx


I'm using some of the 4 ply I bought at Wonderwool from the packs of 5 I bought. Will continue a bit further and see how it goes. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> I've been doing catch up! I went swimming this morning for the first time in months, only managed 22 lengths but at least I actually got my butt out of bed and got to the pool!! One thing is for sure, I need a new swimsuit, mine had a little skirt that has now stretched down to my knees and I can see lots of little white spots on it where the elastic has perished!! I am now trying to summon up the energy to go and do my post holiday irning!!
> 
> Have a nice day! xxxx


That all sounds very energetic, morning honey xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I've been doing catch up! I went swimming this morning for the first time in months, only managed 22 lengths but at least I actually got my butt out of bed and got to the pool!! One thing is for sure, I need a new swimsuit, mine had a little skirt that has now stretched down to my knees and I can see lots of little white spots on it where the elastic has perished!! I am now trying to summon up the energy to go and do my post holiday irning!!
> 
> Have a nice day! xxxx


Yes you'll have to hurry up with your ironing you're off again next month. xxxx :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes you'll have to hurry up with your ironing you're off again next month. xxxx :sm09:


I'm actually off again on 13th August, to Butlin's with the gks!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> That all sounds very energetic, morning honey xxx


Good morning dear, how are you today? xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I'm actually off again on 13th August, to Butlin's with the gks!!! xxxx


Life's one long holiday for you isn't it? Yes I'm jealous. xxxx :sm04: :sm13: :sm15:


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:34 am EST and 19'C (66'F). It rained and thundered last night and it will be a rainy, muggy day today. I slept wrong and have a crick in my neck now.
There were two kitties on the front porch keeping dry, this morning. I opened the door and the neighbour's cat came inside and is now munching on our cat kibbles. The other cat is one of our regular strays and is eating his breakfast outside.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Life's one long holiday for you isn't it? Yes I'm jealous. xxxx :sm04: :sm13: :sm15:


Isn't that what retirement is supposed to be like? ?


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I've been doing catch up! I went swimming this morning for the first time in months, only managed 22 lengths but at least I actually got my butt out of bed and got to the pool!! One thing is for sure, I need a new swimsuit, mine had a little skirt that has now stretched down to my knees and I can see lots of little white spots on it where the elastic has perished!! I am now trying to summon up the energy to go and do my post holiday irning!!
> 
> Have a nice day! xxxx


I just found my swimsuit again, so that is one thing off my list. But I do need to get some pajamas, and loungewear. Mine are too warm and I think I will need cooler pajamas.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Isn't that what retirement is supposed to be like? ?


I wish. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I ended up getting a bridge put over a gap left from a tooth removal, because I got so sick of food getting stuck in it. If I had known that the teeth either side of the gap had to be cut down, I would have asked about an alternate solution, that didn't involve damaging 2 very strong teeth. I hate that my teeth were damaged because of me being extremely stressed previously, but I abhor intentional damage being done to healthy teeth, especially if there is something else that could have fixed the problem, like an implant!
> 
> I am trying not to have any more removed, so my teeth get exemplary care now, not that they didn't previously. I hope you have no more problems with your teeth! xoxo


I have gaps between all my back teeth now, which is a pain, but I still have all of them, so crossing my fingers and cleaning, flossing and rinsing a lot. 
I wouldn't let the dentist remove 4 healthy teeth from DD. He said her jaw was too small for her teeth which is why they were coming in crooked. Guess what, her jaw grew (which I knew it would) and all teeth (except 1) have room and straightened themselves out. I really couldn't see removing all those teeth from a child that was going to grow.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you. It went fine. Just have to let it continue to heal. :sm01: xxxooo


I hope you heal quickly with no hiccups.( or re-infections)


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I won't be making anymore shawls, I think I will just continue with what I like to do, and I do have a few more blankets, and quilts to make, for DD4's girls! I just need to get my act together, and stop mucking around! ????????


I said that too. But some yarn just looks better knit up into a shawl. Especially when it is a one-of-a-kind dye job that doesn't match well with any other yarn.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> That's ók these girls have a lot of chatting, in 10 days. It's hard enough catching up after 2 days off, from my end of the world! ????????????


I hope you are beating that virus. Feel better soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Yeah thanks, I almost ripped the entire thing out, to begin a blanket, or a jumper. I don't use shawls anyway, but I am not going to be beaten by this pattern!!!! ????????


And you'll have a new technique in your arsenal, that you could use on blankets or hats.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> We went out today and actually walked to play PokÃ©mon with my nephew and it was so hot and up hill that about a block from my car I sent my nephew to get my car I was getting sick...but it was really nice in the shade 95F though in the sun...
> 
> This is what I am working on now


That looks interesting. What will it be when it grows?


----------



## nitz8catz

I need to go now.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Life's one long holiday for you isn't it? Yes I'm jealous. xxxx :sm04: :sm13: :sm15:


Yup but I'm actually ready to have a rest from holidays, especially when they produce all that ironing, which is now done, as am I!! :sm22: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:34 am EST and 19'C (66'F). It rained and thundered last night and it will be a rainy, muggy day today. I slept wrong and have a crick in my neck now.
> There were two kitties on the front porch keeping dry, this morning. I opened the door and the neighbour's cat came inside and is now munching on our cat kibbles. The other cat is one of our regular strays and is eating his breakfast outside.


Sending cyber neck massages!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Isn't that what retirement is supposed to be like? ?


Yes, I suppose it is but they don't send someone to pack, unpack or do the ironing when you retire, sadly!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I just found my swimsuit again, so that is one thing off my list. But I do need to get some pajamas, and loungewear. Mine are too warm and I think I will need cooler pajamas.


I wear shorts and a vest, whatever the weather these days!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I have gaps between all my back teeth now, which is a pain, but I still have all of them, so crossing my fingers and cleaning, flossing and rinsing a lot.
> I wouldn't let the dentist remove 4 healthy teeth from DD. He said her jaw was too small for her teeth which is why they were coming in crooked. Guess what, her jaw grew (which I knew it would) and all teeth (except 1) have room and straightened themselves out. I really couldn't see removing all those teeth from a child that was going to grow.


They are just money-making, as a kid I had everyone of my double teeth drilled and filled and I'm sure they couldn't have been that bad. Gave the dentist a job for life though, didn't it?!!


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a wet, dark, windy Wales, definitely an 'in' day today. Did the shopping and picked up my glasses - £165 for one lens, hope my eyes behave themselves from now on. Spent some of yesterday in the frog pond again, I'll be getting webbed feet at this rate, I ran out of stitches on the Freya Shawl, have now started again with lots of stitch markers in place (every 10 stitches) so will see how that goes. Have a good day one and all and enjoy the warm weather if you have it, I could certainly do with some. xx


Good idea with the stitch markers. They can be a real lifesaver when working on lace projects. Sorry your one lens was so expensive. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I agree with you about the damage to adjacent teeth, I will make sure I get all the relevant info about a denture to fill my gap before I commit myself. The gap is an eating nuisance but I'm not will to risk other healthy teeth!


Thankfully mine is at the back and above the tooth that was pulled a year or so ago. So not losing anything by having this one gone as well as it was pretty useless already. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I hope you heal quickly with no hiccups.( or re-infections)


Thank you. Me, too! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

I'm off shortly to meet up with a friend for an early breakfast and a visit. We're on day 40 without measurable rain and none in the forecast for the foreseeable future. It's cloudy this morning and a bit cooler, so I'm hoping the house cools down a bit before I have to close it back up for the day. It was still 74F when I got up an hour ago. A bit warm to sleep comfortably. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## martina

We've just had a heavy shower but there's blue sky now. It's not warm, however. Bring back summer.


----------



## London Girl

martina said:


> We've just had a heavy shower but there's blue sky now. It's not warm, however. Bring back summer.


It's pretty warm over here today and no rain yet. I am supposed to go and water DD's garden if it doesn't rain so I am sort of hoping for a shower or two!! Xxxx


----------



## LondonChris

Barn-dweller said:


> This is the Alsacian Scallops some of you showed interest in. xx


Your knitting is beautiful,


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Yup but I'm actually ready to have a rest from holidays, especially when they produce all that ironing, which is now done, as am I!! :sm22: :sm23: xxxx


Well done. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Yes, I suppose it is but they don't send someone to pack, unpack or do the ironing when you retire, sadly!! xxx


They didn't when I was working either. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> Your knitting is beautiful,


Thank you, I enjoyed doing this pattern. xx


----------



## LondonChris

Afternoon, I have caught up at last. Beautiful craft work going on ladies!!
We have had an exciting (not) week. We had our gardeners for a couple of days & they have transformed our garden. We have now decided we need a new fence, we hadn't seen it for a couple of years. The gardener still has to lay the new grass but as we are supposed to be away next week he said he will come back the week after. This is because it is going to be very hot next week & it will not be watered! Well he is optimistic I think. So at the moment we have an enormous patch of mud because it hasn't stopped raining here. We are supposed to be going away with the family next week. We have hired an enormous caravan in Kent the girls are both going to spend time there but not together, 10 in a caravan sounds horrendous to me. Still not sure if I should go or not, my pain is not really any better & I really don't want them to put up with my "ouch!" Every time I move! Poor Bill wasn't well yesterday, we are a pair, thank goodness for our Kaz she has been great. Anyway I have bought myself a portable DVD so I shall take some DVDs & hide in our room if needs be. I have just have to hide it from the boys, as if! I will stop now, I think I've written half a novel. Love to you all.


----------



## lifeline

Hi, I've been to Chartwell today, home of Winston Churchill...


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> How old is Michael now, the twins will be 3 in December, but I am very serious about the masks, I can't afford to get sick like this, too often, besides the fact that I miss going to things that I have been looking forward to; like a 'Christmas in July' lunch, which was yesterday! :sm12: ????????


He is 4 1/2 now, they grow up so fast!


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> Will this be a shawl, or something else? It is looking good, so far! xoxo


It's a baby blanket and I am enjoying doing this I needed a break from the usual ones and while they are faster to make I wanted it to be totally (aside from the color) different from the one I made her brothers baby!


----------



## binkbrice

lifeline said:


> That's very hot to be out in the sun.
> 
> Pretty colours you are working with.


Yes it was, and thank you the yarn is doing all the work! :sm02:


----------



## binkbrice

lifeline said:


> Hi, I've been to Chartwell today, home of Winston Churchill...


What a lovely place I would love it just wouldn't want to clean it!


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> What a lovely place I would love it just wouldn't want to clean it!


I quite agree about the cleaning. It's a really lovely house,a homely feel to it.


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Afternoon, I have caught up at last. Beautiful craft work going on ladies!!
> We have had an exciting (not) week. We had our gardeners for a couple of days & they have transformed our garden. We have now decided we need a new fence, we hadn't seen it for a couple of years. The gardener still has to lay the new grass but as we are supposed to be away next week he said he will come back the week after. This is because it is going to be very hot next week & it will not be watered! Well he is optimistic I think. So at the moment we have an enormous patch of mud because it hasn't stopped raining here. We are supposed to be going away with the family next week. We have hired an enormous caravan in Kent the girls are both going to spend time there but not together, 10 in a caravan sounds horrendous to me. Still not sure if I should go or not, my pain is not really any better & I really don't want them to put up with my "ouch!" Every time I move! Poor Bill wasn't well yesterday, we are a pair, thank goodness for our Kaz she has been great. Anyway I have bought myself a portable DVD so I shall take some DVDs & hide in our room if needs be. I have just have to hide it from the boys, as if! I will stop now, I think I've written half a novel. Love to you all.


Love to you too dear, I really hope you can get away with the family and it's good that they are looking after you. You must be so excited about the new garden!! Hope to see you soon!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Hi, I've been to Chartwell today, home of Winston Churchill...


One of my fave places in the whole world!! The last time we were there, the back of the house, facing the park was all under scaffolding, so glad to see it's gone!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> They didn't when I was working either. xxxx


Not for me, either, and definitely not now that I'm retired. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> Hi, I've been to Chartwell today, home of Winston Churchill...


What a wonderful outing! Love all the photos. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Love to you too dear, I really hope you can get away with the family and it's good that they are looking after you. You must be so excited about the new garden!! Hope to see you soon!! xxxxx


Me, too, Chris! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls. Plans (in my family) have a habit of changing. Due to awful weather the gardens haven't been touched by the boys and instead I am stopping at their house. I'm even thinking of sleeping Nother night. We shall see. I sometimes need a break!!! I've got a break coming up in August when the grown ups go on their holidays and leave me with boys. Then I have ANOTHER break coming up the end of August.......


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. Plans (in my family) have a habit of changing. Due to awful weather the gardens haven't been touched by the boys and instead I am stopping at their house. I'm even thinking of sleeping Nother night. We shall see. I sometimes need a break!!! I've got a break coming up in August when the grown ups go on their holidays and leave me with boys. Then I have ANOTHER break coming up the end of August.......


Don't leave us in suspense, or is it the same sort of break? xx :sm09:


----------



## LondonChris

lifeline said:


> Hi, I've been to Chartwell today, home of Winston Churchill...


Thanks for the photos, always wanted to visit there. I love the statue.


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> Hi, I've been to Chartwell today, home of Winston Churchill...


Lovely photos. Mr P and I want to visit there this summer. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Just skyped with the family. They are having a wonderful holiday. Both DD and gs2 are asthmatic and the mountain air has been good for them and they feel great.


----------



## PurpleFi

Chris enjoy your holiday xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Chris enjoy your holiday xx


Evening, did you have a nice crafty day? xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Evening, did you have a nice crafty day? xx


Hi Jacky. Yes I did. Have now finished and mounted my owl picture also mounted an abstract one and prepared 3 more to do. How you doing? Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Jacky. Yes I did. Have now finished and mounted my owl picture also mounted an abstract one and prepared 3 more to do. How you doing? Xx


Well I haven't been in the pond today so I suppose that could be called a good day. This pattern definitely needs concentration and plenty of lifelines but I will persevere. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Well I haven't been in the pond today so I suppose that could be called a good day. This pattern definitely needs concentration and plenty of lifelines but I will persevere. xx


Well done. X


----------



## jollypolly

I was hoping to get some time to myself but nope....we have to watch the dog doesn't chew her incision which means one of us is home.she is doing well i think. I missed knit group but did make booties that look like sneakers for the lady's grandson. Tried to do kitchner stitch instead of sewing the seams. Kitchner must have been a genius with sadistic tendencies. I went on YouTube but took the seam apart 6 times. It isn't easy to take apart either. I did a pair with strap over the instep and for the one with cuff I used yarn where sections were different colors and the two don't match. Oops Bad news tonight my niece called and her mom, my sister in law died. We don't hear from hub's family so it was a shock. My friend from Florida came up and we met with other mutual friends for dinner which was nice. I'm doing some catch up here and hope you all are fine.


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> Just skyped with the family. They are having a wonderful holiday. Both DD and gs2 are asthmatic and the mountain air has been good for them and they feel great.


Skype is amazing. My friend was saying how we use to watch a cartoon called The Jetsons and they had a moniter where people talked to each other this was in the 50s I think and was about the future. Who knew it would happen. Glad they feel better. Mountain air is refreshing.


----------



## jollypolly

lifeline said:


> Hi, I've been to Chartwell today, home of Winston Churchill...


Quite impressive building..what a great man he was.


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> They are just money-making, as a kid I had everyone of my double teeth drilled and filled and I'm sure they couldn't have been that bad. Gave the dentist a job for life though, didn't it?!!


Some doctors are like mechanics ...you go in for and oil change and they want to do all kinds of things. My friend has arthritis and the doctor says she should have a hip replaced. She has pain in the upper thigh. I told her I don't know how a hip replacement helps arthritis. She has no one to help,her get around if she can't get around on her own. Good news ...my friend moved into her new home in my town. She had lived a few states away until she retired. It's quite expensive and brand new. Lucky her. I couldn't afford the taxes. I'm just glad I have a roof over my head.


----------



## lifeline

LondonChris said:


> Thanks for the photos, always wanted to visit there. I love the statue.


Do go if you get the chance, they have wheelchair access. But you will need a strong pusher because the ground is sloping.


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> One of my fave places in the whole world!! The last time we were there, the back of the house, facing the park was all under scaffolding, so glad to see it's gone!! xxxx


There is still a little bit of scaffolding on the corner over near the dining room, but not as much as it sounds like you saw.


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Lovely photos. Mr P and I want to visit there this summer. Xx


Do go, take the chance. I think you will especially enjoy the flower and vegetable gardens.


----------



## lifeline

It's early here. DH has the day off so the plan is to go out, not sure where yet. The original thought was to the coast but the forecast is for rain so...


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a windy, cold and damp Wales, another 'in' day by the looks of it. Have been busy blocking here is my latest contribution, it's navy blue aran weight, it has joined the growing pile of finished shawls. xx :sm09: :sm12: :sm16:


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> Do go, take the chance. I think you will especially enjoy the flower and vegetable gardens.


We certainly will try, more lovely photos, thank you. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a windy, cold and damp Wales, another 'in' day by the looks of it. Have been busy blocking here is my latest contribution, it's navy blue aran weight, it has joined the growing pile of finished shawls. xx :sm09: :sm12: :sm16:


Another gorgeous shawl and in aran it should be lovely and warm. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a dryish Surrey, although we are promised more rain later. Yesterday Bentley was out in the garden and there was a ready heavy shower, he came charging in and was quite frightened and refused to go back out again when it had stopped raining.

This morning we are having one of our local charity shops call to take some furniture that is surplus to requirements, this is all part of our down sizing the contents of our house.

This afternoon is craft cafe and lunch so that should be enjoyable. I have looked out my mystical lantern afghan to work on, might even get it finished some time.

Happy Friday everyone. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a dryish Surrey, although we are promised more rain later. Yesterday Bentley was out in the garden and there was a ready heavy shower, he came charging in and was quite frightened and refused to go back out again when it had stopped raining.
> 
> This morning we are having one of our local charity shops call to take some furniture that is surplus to requirements, this is all part of our down sizing the contents of our house.
> 
> This afternoon is craft cafe and lunch so that should be enjoyable. I have looked out my mystical lantern afghan to work on, might even get it finished some time.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xx


Not heard of your mystical afghan, tell me more. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Morning girls. I slept well last night. I don't know what I'm doing today. I may stay over again. I don't know Yet


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. I slept well last night. I don't know what I'm doing today. I may stay over again. I don't know Yet


Go with Flo. xx :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Have just looked out the front and there are at least 40 housemartins perched on the wires and lots more flying around, I think they have all left the nests at once, also got lots of wagtails in the garden. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Latest photo from France.


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Not heard of your mystical afghan, tell me more. xx


Will post a photo. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Latest photo from France.


Daddy's girl? xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:12 am EST and 17'C (63'F) with a nice breeze blowing. No rain today or all weekend. This will be the first rain-free weekend in months. Woot!. 
I thought I finished all those boring security videos, then someone mentioned there was a part two. Sure enough, I will be watching boring videos again. There's questions at the end of each of them.
Happy Friday


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Latest photo from France.


What a beautiful picture.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a dryish Surrey, although we are promised more rain later. Yesterday Bentley was out in the garden and there was a ready heavy shower, he came charging in and was quite frightened and refused to go back out again when it had stopped raining.
> 
> This morning we are having one of our local charity shops call to take some furniture that is surplus to requirements, this is all part of our down sizing the contents of our house.
> 
> This afternoon is craft cafe and lunch so that should be enjoyable. I have looked out my mystical lantern afghan to work on, might even get it finished some time.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xx


Was there a critter (fox, maybe) out in the rain with him?
Is that the pattern by Jane Crowfoot. I want to do that.


----------



## nitz8catz

I love that my pictures upload immediately. I'm so glad we changed our internet.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a windy, cold and damp Wales, another 'in' day by the looks of it. Have been busy blocking here is my latest contribution, it's navy blue aran weight, it has joined the growing pile of finished shawls. xx :sm09: :sm12: :sm16:


That looks great. 
The yarn that I'm using is too fuzzy.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> That looks great.
> The yarn that I'm using is too fuzzy.


The type of yarn I avoid at all costs. xx :sm09:


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Some doctors are like mechanics ...you go in for and oil change and they want to do all kinds of things. My friend has arthritis and the doctor says she should have a hip replaced. She has pain in the upper thigh. I told her I don't know how a hip replacement helps arthritis. She has no one to help,her get around if she can't get around on her own. Good news ...my friend moved into her new home in my town. She had lived a few states away until she retired. It's quite expensive and brand new. Lucky her. I couldn't afford the taxes. I'm just glad I have a roof over my head.


I'm going to move when I retire. This province is geared towards young working people and everything is too high. I'm going to retire to Nova Scotia, on the south coast (somewhere). That province does a lot for seniors as more than 50% of the population is retired.


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> Latest photo from France.


Adorable.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> I was hoping to get some time to myself but nope....we have to watch the dog doesn't chew her incision which means one of us is home.she is doing well i think. I missed knit group but did make booties that look like sneakers for the lady's grandson. Tried to do kitchner stitch instead of sewing the seams. Kitchner must have been a genius with sadistic tendencies. I went on YouTube but took the seam apart 6 times. It isn't easy to take apart either. I did a pair with strap over the instep and for the one with cuff I used yarn where sections were different colors and the two don't match. Oops Bad news tonight my niece called and her mom, my sister in law died. We don't hear from hub's family so it was a shock. My friend from Florida came up and we met with other mutual friends for dinner which was nice. I'm doing some catch up here and hope you all are fine.


Sorry you had to miss your knit group. How long until the dog's incision is healed?
Keep trying with the Kitchener stitch. YouTube is great.
Fraternal socks are all the rage up here. So long as they don't bother you, go with the mismatched socks and you'll be right in style.
Also sorry about the loss of your sister-in-law.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Just skyped with the family. They are having a wonderful holiday. Both DD and gs2 are asthmatic and the mountain air has been good for them and they feel great.


Your grandkids have grown tall since I saw them not that long ago. 
I wonder how mountain air is for allergies?


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. Plans (in my family) have a habit of changing. Due to awful weather the gardens haven't been touched by the boys and instead I am stopping at their house. I'm even thinking of sleeping Nother night. We shall see. I sometimes need a break!!! I've got a break coming up in August when the grown ups go on their holidays and leave me with boys. Then I have ANOTHER break coming up the end of August.......


Just go with Flo.
Other than breaks, do you have any other plans (that will change :sm01: ) for the summer.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> The type of yarn I avoid at all costs. xx :sm09:


This yarn is cotton and polyester. It didn't look fuzzy in the skein, but it fuzzs a lot when I'm knitting it.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Love to you too dear, I really hope you can get away with the family and it's good that they are looking after you. You must be so excited about the new garden!! Hope to see you soon!! xxxxx


What June said.
I hope you can enjoy your new garden Chris.
Throw a bunch of accessible vacation plans at the family and maybe you can all agree on one.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> It's a baby blanket and I am enjoying doing this I needed a break from the usual ones and while they are faster to make I wanted it to be totally (aside from the color) different from the one I made her brothers baby!


Looking great so far.


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> Hi, I've been to Chartwell today, home of Winston Churchill...


Winston Churchill looks so relaxed in that statue.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> I'm off shortly to meet up with a friend for an early breakfast and a visit. We're on day 40 without measurable rain and none in the forecast for the foreseeable future. It's cloudy this morning and a bit cooler, so I'm hoping the house cools down a bit before I have to close it back up for the day. It was still 74F when I got up an hour ago. A bit warm to sleep comfortably. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


I wish I could send you some of our water.
The Toronto Islands have finally opened, not because the water levels have gone down, but because the seawall around the islands (except one) have been repaired and the islands have been pumped out. Lake Ontario is still at high levels, but some of the waterways up north have finally started to go down to normal levels so, hopefully, we might be back to normal soon.
It sounds like the whole west coast could use some rain. The fires in British Columbia are still out of control.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now.
Everyone have a great Friday :sm09:


----------



## Xiang

Hello everyone, I am not staying on tonight, as my temperature has gone up again, and I need to go to bed - hopefully to sleep, but that might be a futile attempt, but I need to try. 

Have a good day, and I will catch up another day! xoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a windy, cold and damp Wales, another 'in' day by the looks of it. Have been busy blocking here is my latest contribution, it's navy blue aran weight, it has joined the growing pile of finished shawls. xx :sm09: :sm12: :sm16:


Beautiful! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a dryish Surrey, although we are promised more rain later. Yesterday Bentley was out in the garden and there was a ready heavy shower, he came charging in and was quite frightened and refused to go back out again when it had stopped raining.
> 
> This morning we are having one of our local charity shops call to take some furniture that is surplus to requirements, this is all part of our down sizing the contents of our house.
> 
> This afternoon is craft cafe and lunch so that should be enjoyable. I have looked out my mystical lantern afghan to work on, might even get it finished some time.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xx


Enjoy your day. It sounds busy! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Latest photo from France.


Beautiful little one! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I wish I could send you some of our water.
> The Toronto Islands have finally opened, not because the water levels have gone down, but because the seawall around the islands (except one) have been repaired and the islands have been pumped out. Lake Ontario is still at high levels, but some of the waterways up north have finally started to go down to normal levels so, hopefully, we might be back to normal soon.
> It sounds like the whole west coast could use some rain. The fires in British Columbia are still out of control.


Yes, definitely, even though we had one of the wettest fall through winter seasons on record. xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris

lifeline said:


> Do go if you get the chance, they have wheelchair access. But you will need a strong pusher because the ground is sloping.


I shall put that on my list. Thanks for the advice


----------



## LondonChris

Xiang said:


> Hello everyone, I am not staying on tonight, as my temperature has gone up again, and I need to go to bed - hopefully to sleep, but that might be a futile attempt, but I need to try.
> 
> Have a good day, and I will catch up another day! xoxo


Hope you will soon be feeling better


----------



## LondonChris

Barn-dweller said:


> Daddy's girl? xx


Isn't she pretty?


----------



## LondonChris

nitz8catz said:


> What June said.
> I hope you can enjoy your new garden Chris.
> Throw a bunch of accessible vacation plans at the family and maybe you can all agree on one.


The caravan we have rented for next week sleeps 9 people, and it even got an en-suite bathroom. The lady who owns it has had it converted to be used by disabled guests, so I know I'm going to be ok, if I get down there. My garden is a muddy mess now but it's going t be great.


----------



## LondonChris

Caught up again! Well it's another miserable day, had a rotten night so tired today. As I still haven't sorted out anything for our week away we have decided to go down on Sunday. I'm sure my DD & family will have a good time without worrying about us! Mind you if the sun comes out I will be down there! I'm off to sort out some clothes, some of it is still in the case from our previous trip, at last it's clean, so I'll take that. I am now going to introduce myself to my iron, it hasn't seen me for ages. Have a good rest of the day.


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Daddy's girl? xx


Definitely, Daddy's girl. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Was there a critter (fox, maybe) out in the rain with him?
> Is that the pattern by Jane Crowfoot. I want to do that.


Yes, that's the one. I'm using a load of stash so it is multi coloured. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Croak, croak, croak.????????


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Your grandkids have grown tall since I saw them not that long ago.
> I wonder how mountain air is for allergies?


GS2 is nearly as tall as me now and he probably will be taller by the time they come back from holiday xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> Hello everyone, I am not staying on tonight, as my temperature has gone up again, and I need to go to bed - hopefully to sleep, but that might be a futile attempt, but I need to try.
> 
> Have a good day, and I will catch up another day! xoxo


Feel better soon x


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> Caught up again! Well it's another miserable day, had a rotten night so tired today. As I still haven't sorted out anything for our week away we have decided to go down on Sunday. I'm sure my DD & family will have a good time without worrying about us! Mind you if the sun comes out I will be down there! I'm off to sort out some clothes, some of it is still in the case from our previous trip, at last it's clean, so I'll take that. I am now going to introduce myself to my iron, it hasn't seen me for ages. Have a good rest of the day.


Hope you can get a good sleep tonight. xxx


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> Hope you will soon be feeling better


I think this one will take a few more days, I have heard that others in this area, who have been taken down by this virus, have suffered with it for 3x the usual length of time that viruses last; BUT I don't intend being sick for that long. Things are looking up now,as I began having rigors earlier in the evening, and woke about 90 minutes after going to bed, and the fever had broken; and I was totally saturated, and cold, so now it is just getting rid of the rest of the virus! ????????????


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> I think this one will take a few more days, I have heard that others in this area, who have been taken down by this virus, have suffered with it for 3x the usual length of time that viruses last; BUT I don't intend being sick for that long. Things are looking up now,as I began having rigors earlier in the evening, and woke about 90 minutes after going to bed, and the fever had broken; and I was totally saturated, and cold, so now it is just getting rid of the rest of the virus! ????????????


That's a wicked virus when you have shake chills. Once the fever breaks one is usually on their way to feeling human again though... sending hugs sister. xoxo


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Lovely photos. Mr P and I want to visit there this summer. Xx


See you there?!! xxxx


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Was there a critter (fox, maybe) out in the rain with him?
> Is that the pattern by Jane Crowfoot. I want to do that.


Wow... I can just picture this in more mauves and purples, right up Josephine's alley!


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> See you there?!! xxxx


What's up Londy! Anything exciting? xoox


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> I was hoping to get some time to myself but nope....we have to watch the dog doesn't chew her incision which means one of us is home.she is doing well i think. I missed knit group but did make booties that look like sneakers for the lady's grandson. Tried to do kitchner stitch instead of sewing the seams. Kitchner must have been a genius with sadistic tendencies. I went on YouTube but took the seam apart 6 times. It isn't easy to take apart either. I did a pair with strap over the instep and for the one with cuff I used yarn where sections were different colors and the two don't match. Oops Bad news tonight my niece called and her mom, my sister in law died. We don't hear from hub's family so it was a shock. My friend from Florida came up and we met with other mutual friends for dinner which was nice. I'm doing some catch up here and hope you all are fine.


Hi Polly, those bootees sound really cute!! Sorry about your SIL but nice you could meet up with your friend from Florida!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a windy, cold and damp Wales, another 'in' day by the looks of it. Have been busy blocking here is my latest contribution, it's navy blue aran weight, it has joined the growing pile of finished shawls. xx :sm09: :sm12: :sm16:


That's a lovely colour Jacky and I love the lacy edging!! xxx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Go with Flo. xx :sm09:


You beat me to it, I think you and I must have sister minds! :sm17: xoxo


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Have just looked out the front and there are at least 40 housemartins perched on the wires and lots more flying around, I think they have all left the nests at once, also got lots of wagtails in the garden. xx


Have they been reading Alfred Hitchcock?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Latest photo from France.


Oh my, how grown up they both look!!! :sm23: :sm23: She's such a pretty little girl!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:12 am EST and 17'C (63'F) with a nice breeze blowing. No rain today or all weekend. This will be the first rain-free weekend in months. Woot!.
> I thought I finished all those boring security videos, then someone mentioned there was a part two. Sure enough, I will be watching boring videos again. There's questions at the end of each of them.
> Happy Friday


Sounds like a miserable way to spend the day, you have my heartfelt sympathy!!! xx


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I wish I could send you some of our water.
> The Toronto Islands have finally opened, not because the water levels have gone down, but because the seawall around the islands (except one) have been repaired and the islands have been pumped out. Lake Ontario is still at high levels, but some of the waterways up north have finally started to go down to normal levels so, hopefully, we might be back to normal soon.
> It sounds like the whole west coast could use some rain. The fires in British Columbia are still out of control.


Supposed to be getting even hotter out here 32C forecast for the beginning of next week. Can't believe the logging trucks are still running in the woods, should be shut down for the summer. 2 years ago they were responsible for our Skutz Falls wildfire. :sm14:


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Was there a critter (fox, maybe) out in the rain with him?
> Is that the pattern by Jane Crowfoot. I want to do that.


Wow, now _that's_ a take on granny squares that I like!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to move when I retire. This province is geared towards young working people and everything is too high. I'm going to retire to Nova Scotia, on the south coast (somewhere). That province does a lot for seniors as more than 50% of the population is retired.


Might you be taking in lodgers?!! :sm16: :sm24: :sm09: xx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> This yarn is cotton and polyester. It didn't look fuzzy in the skein, but it fuzzs a lot when I'm knitting it.


Nice colour changes!!


----------



## Islander

lifeline said:


> Do go, take the chance. I think you will especially enjoy the flower and vegetable gardens.


Rebecca, I would be in heaven here, and might even have a little plastic bag in my pocket for a few teeny cuttings... :sm08:


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Latest photo from France.


Such a beautiful little girl. xox


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Hello everyone, I am not staying on tonight, as my temperature has gone up again, and I need to go to bed - hopefully to sleep, but that might be a futile attempt, but I need to try.
> 
> Have a good day, and I will catch up another day! xoxo


Sorry to hear you are still poorly Judi, please get better soon, we miss you!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Croak, croak, croak.????????


Oh dear!!! :sm23: xxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> GS2 is nearly as tall as me now and he probably will be taller by the time they come back from holiday xx


Same here, my GS1 is within 1cm of me now!! xxx


----------



## Islander

Going out this morning to cut down the horrid Scotch Thistle that's just imported itself onto the mountain that was cleared behind us. I'll never get rid of it because I know the roots have probably figured a way to get over the pond! This will be my exercise for the day as I didn't walk this morning.
Then I have to put up broad beans and maybe make a little jam.
Hugs to all. xoxoxxo


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> What's up Londy! Anything exciting? xoox


Hi Trish!! Yes thank you, I've had a lovely day out with Jill. We did a London Walk, where you turn up at a specific time and place and an experienced guide takes your money then leads you to some interesting places in the centre of London. We saw Nancy Astor's beautiful house, St. Clement Dane's church, where some young men were rehearsing for a concert next week, absolutely beautiful voice and piano playing. Then we went to see King's College, fab stained glass windows, installed for the millennium and then we finished up at Somerset House, all in the space of two hours! The photos are not mine but from Google but they represent what I saw much better than I could.Then we went to China Town for a lovely lunch in Wardour Street! Coffee on the way home in Trafalgar Square, a really fab day!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Supposed to be getting even hotter out here 32C forecast for the beginning of next week. Can't believe the logging trucks are still running in the woods, should be shut down for the summer. 2 years ago they were responsible for our Skutz Falls wildfire. :sm14:


Sounds like the loggers are getting greedier!! xxx :sm22: :sm25: :sm14:


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Hi Trish!! Yes thank you, I've had a lovely day out with Jill. We did a London Walk, where you turn up at a specific time and place and an experienced guide takes your money then leads you to some interesting places in the centre of London. We saw Nancy Astor's beautiful house, St. Clement Dane's church, where some young men were rehearsing for a concert next week, absolutely beautiful voice and piano playing. Then we went to see King's College, fab stained glass windows, installed for the millennium and then we finished up at Somerset House, all in the space of two hours! The photos are not mine but from Google but they represent what I saw much better than I could.Then we went to China Town for a lovely lunch in Wardour Street! Coffee on the way home in Trafalgar Square, a really fab day!! xxx


What a fun outing! xxxooo


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a windy, cold and damp Wales, another 'in' day by the looks of it. Have been busy blocking here is my latest contribution, it's navy blue aran weight, it has joined the growing pile of finished shawls. xx :sm09: :sm12: :sm16:


It's lovely, which pattern did you use for this one?

(I will probably read on and find out the answer)


----------



## lifeline

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:12 am EST and 17'C (63'F) with a nice breeze blowing. No rain today or all weekend. This will be the first rain-free weekend in months. Woot!.
> I thought I finished all those boring security videos, then someone mentioned there was a part two. Sure enough, I will be watching boring videos again. There's questions at the end of each of them.
> Happy Friday


Oh no, try not to fall asleep :sm16:


----------



## lifeline

LondonChris said:


> The caravan we have rented for next week sleeps 9 people, and it even got an en-suite bathroom. The lady who owns it has had it converted to be used by disabled guests, so I know I'm going to be ok, if I get down there. My garden is a muddy mess now but it's going t be great.


Sounds like an excellent place to stay then, enjoy your time there


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Croak, croak, croak.????????


I presume you have been in the frog pond ???? again. I took a dive in the other evening too and haven't got up the energy to get back out again, although all is ready to go as I did put the stitches back on the needle from the lifeline


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Might you be taking in lodgers?!! :sm16: :sm24: :sm09: xx


Oh I do hope so. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Hi Trish!! Yes thank you, I've had a lovely day out with Jill. We did a London Walk, where you turn up at a specific time and place and an experienced guide takes your money then leads you to some interesting places in the centre of London. We saw Nancy Astor's beautiful house, St. Clement Dane's church, where some young men were rehearsing for a concert next week, absolutely beautiful voice and piano playing. Then we went to see King's College, fab stained glass windows, installed for the millennium and then we finished up at Somerset House, all in the space of two hours! The photos are not mine but from Google but they represent what I saw much better than I could.Then we went to China Town for a lovely lunch in Wardour Street! Coffee on the way home in Trafalgar Square, a really fab day!! xxx


Sounds like a lovely day. Great photos xxxx


----------



## lifeline

Islander said:


> Rebecca, I would be in heaven here, and might even have a little plastic bag in my pocket for a few teeny cuttings... :sm08:


Hehehe, I am going to put up pictures from today in a minute. I was telling DH, when in the herb garden, that my Dad would be doing that very same thing if he had been on the visit with us :sm02:


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Rebecca, I would be in heaven here, and might even have a little plastic bag in my pocket for a few teeny cuttings... :sm08:


That's just what my Mum used to do xx


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Hi Trish!! Yes thank you, I've had a lovely day out with Jill. We did a London Walk, where you turn up at a specific time and place and an experienced guide takes your money then leads you to some interesting places in the centre of London. We saw Nancy Astor's beautiful house, St. Clement Dane's church, where some young men were rehearsing for a concert next week, absolutely beautiful voice and piano playing. Then we went to see King's College, fab stained glass windows, installed for the millennium and then we finished up at Somerset House, all in the space of two hours! The photos are not mine but from Google but they represent what I saw much better than I could.Then we went to China Town for a lovely lunch in Wardour Street! Coffee on the way home in Trafalgar Square, a really fab day!! xxx


Wow,a great day out


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Oh my, how grown up they both look!!! :sm23: :sm23: She's such a pretty little girl!! xxx


Thank you. She has her Daddy wrapped round her little finger x


----------



## lifeline

lifeline said:


> It's lovely, which pattern did you use for this one?
> 
> (I will probably read on and find out the answer)


Nope, I've not seen the answer to my question so I hope you will answer it


----------



## lifeline

We ended up at Polesden Lacey today. I've not been there before, so it was a real pleasure discovering its delights.
There are beautiful gardens which we managed before the rain came. A lovely second hand book shop, I bought two books...a novel and a craft book. Yummy asparagus soup with a hunk of crusty bread. A trip around the house when it was raining, I loved the fact we could take flash free pictures.


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> We ended up at Polesden Lacey today. I've not been there before, so it was a real pleasure discovering its delights.
> There are beautiful gardens which we managed before the rain came. A lovely second hand book shop, I bought two books...a novel and a craft book. Yummy asparagus soup with a hunk of crusty bread. A trip around the house when it was raining, I loved the fact we could take flash free pictures.


Glad you had a nice day. Lovely photos x


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> We ended up at Polesden Lacey today. I've not been there before, so it was a real pleasure discovering its delights.
> There are beautiful gardens which we managed before the rain came. A lovely second hand book shop, I bought two books...a novel and a craft book. Yummy asparagus soup with a hunk of crusty bread. A trip around the house when it was raining, I loved the fact we could take flash free pictures.


Another fun day out and great photos! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> That's a lovely colour Jacky and I love the lacy edging!! xxx


Easy compared with my Freya shawl, arrrrgh, I'm knitting 2 rows frogging 4 rows, lifeline every other row and markers every 20 stitches at the moment. xxxx :sm14: :sm14:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Have they been reading Alfred Hitchcock?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


I hope not. xxxx :sm25:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Going out this morning to cut down the horrid Scotch Thistle that's just imported itself onto the mountain that was cleared behind us. I'll never get rid of it because I know the roots have probably figured a way to get over the pond! This will be my exercise for the day as I didn't walk this morning.
> Then I have to put up broad beans and maybe make a little jam.
> Hugs to all. xoxoxxo


What jam are you making? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Hi Trish!! Yes thank you, I've had a lovely day out with Jill. We did a London Walk, where you turn up at a specific time and place and an experienced guide takes your money then leads you to some interesting places in the centre of London. We saw Nancy Astor's beautiful house, St. Clement Dane's church, where some young men were rehearsing for a concert next week, absolutely beautiful voice and piano playing. Then we went to see King's College, fab stained glass windows, installed for the millennium and then we finished up at Somerset House, all in the space of two hours! The photos are not mine but from Google but they represent what I saw much better than I could.Then we went to China Town for a lovely lunch in Wardour Street! Coffee on the way home in Trafalgar Square, a really fab day!! xxx


Sounds as though you have had better weather today than us, it's rained all day here, cold and windy, we've had the heat on. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> It's lovely, which pattern did you use for this one?
> 
> (I will probably read on and find out the answer)


It's the Marisa shawl. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Good evening my friends. I've had a lovely no pressure day. I stayed at Stephens for another night and sue and I had a walk through the town centre. We had coffee and she got a dress. She is out tonight and it's pouring down, Stephen Is going to pick her up so she should be ok. I've sat with Stephen all night as the boys were in their rooms or pits whatever they are....it's been a long long time since Stephen and me had some quality time,

I'm going home in the morning and must call at the supermarket. I'm going to catch up now. Love all of you. Xx


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Latest photo from France.


She is so beautiful. We are ALL blessed with good looking children I think. In fact I know we are.


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Good evening my friends. I've had a lovely no pressure day. I stayed at Stephens for another night and sue and I had a walk through the town centre. We had coffee and she got a dress. She is out tonight and it's pouring down, Stephen Is going to pick her up so she should be ok. I've sat with Stephen all night as the boys were in their rooms or pits whatever they are....it's been a long long time since Stephen and me had some quality time,
> 
> I'm going home in the morning and must call at the supermarket. I'm going to catch up now. Love all of you. Xx


It sounds like you're having a great visit, Susan. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

lifeline said:


> We ended up at Polesden Lacey today. I've not been there before, so it was a real pleasure discovering its delights.
> There are beautiful gardens which we managed before the rain came. A lovely second hand book shop, I bought two books...a novel and a craft book. Yummy asparagus soup with a hunk of crusty bread. A trip around the house when it was raining, I loved the fact we could take flash free pictures.


The photos are brilliant.


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> It's the Marisa shawl. xx


Thanks I will look it up


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Good evening my friends. I've had a lovely no pressure day. I stayed at Stephens for another night and sue and I had a walk through the town centre. We had coffee and she got a dress. She is out tonight and it's pouring down, Stephen Is going to pick her up so she should be ok. I've sat with Stephen all night as the boys were in their rooms or pits whatever they are....it's been a long long time since Stephen and me had some quality time,
> 
> I'm going home in the morning and must call at the supermarket. I'm going to catch up now. Love all of you. Xx


All sounds lovely


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> The photos are brilliant.


Thank you,all taken on my phone. DH showed me how to play around with the exposure so now my flowers look much better


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Thank you,all taken on my phone. DH showed me how to play around with the exposure so now my flowers look much better


TMI.xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> That's a wicked virus when you have shake chills. Once the fever breaks one is usually on their way to feeling human again though... sending hugs sister. xoxo


Thanks Trish, I thought I was going to kick this in the time that I usually kick viruses, but this now seems to have changed to a possible sinus infection. I think I might be off too the doc next week; but it will be hard getting in because most of them are booked solid, at this time of the year! ???????? xoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Wow, now _that's_ a take on granny squares that I like!!


I have an entire book on granite squares, named something like 'Not the grannie square you know'! It might not be that exact title, but it is something similar, I think! ????????????????


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Good evening my friends. I've had a lovely no pressure day. I stayed at Stephens for another night and sue and I had a walk through the town centre. We had coffee and she got a dress. She is out tonight and it's pouring down, Stephen Is going to pick her up so she should be ok. I've sat with Stephen all night as the boys were in their rooms or pits whatever they are....it's been a long long time since Stephen and me had some quality time,
> 
> I'm going home in the morning and must call at the supermarket. I'm going to catch up now. Love all of you. Xx


Glad you had a good time with Stephen xx


----------



## Islander

lifeline said:


> We ended up at Polesden Lacey today. I've not been there before, so it was a real pleasure discovering its delights.
> There are beautiful gardens which we managed before the rain came. A lovely second hand book shop, I bought two books...a novel and a craft book. Yummy asparagus soup with a hunk of crusty bread. A trip around the house when it was raining, I loved the fact we could take flash free pictures.


Polesden Lacey...everything I love in a nutshell, plants, books and good food. Sounds like a wonderful day. There are plants there I've never seen before, like the the tall purple allium looking ones. Think of all the seeds one could gather if they went at the right time! :sm17: Thank you for sharing those beautiful photos. xoxo


----------



## binkbrice

lifeline said:


> Do go, take the chance. I think you will especially enjoy the flower and vegetable gardens.


Is the second picture apples? It confusing because it doesn't look like a tree!


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> Thanks Trish, I thought I was going to kick this in the time that I usually kick viruses, but this now seems to have changed to a possible sinus infection. I think I might be off too the doc next week; but it will be hard getting in because most of them are booked solid, at this time of the year! ???????? xoxo


What's the world coming to when you can't see your family practitioner anymore and have to wait in line, sheesh. Saline rinses can relieve. Hope you feel better soon. xoxox


----------



## Islander

lifeline said:


> Hehehe, I am going to put up pictures from today in a minute. I was telling DH, when in the herb garden, that my Dad would be doing that very same thing if he had been on the visit with us :sm02:


That's just what my Mum used to do xx (Purple)

If anyone asked, maybe I could say I was just "weeding" :sm02:


----------



## Islander

Here is the queen of "teacup emptying" and her cohort, that gifts family with live mice.... The Evil Zee and Woodman!


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> What jam are you making? xx


Mixed berry, raspberry, blackberry, blueberry, wild and domestic... cleaning out the freezer. I save the Oregon grapes just by themselves as they are tart and make a lovely jelly. My friend that brought me the organic vegetables sells at the farmers market and tells me that now people aren't doing much canning anymore. Seems a shame, I thought it was coming back. xoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Here is the queen of "teacup emptying" and her cohort, that gifts family with live mice.... The Evil Zee and Woodman!


And they look so innocent!!!!! xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Mixed berry, raspberry, blackberry, blueberry, wild and domestic... cleaning out the freezer. I save the Oregon grapes just by themselves as they are tart and make a lovely jelly. My friend that brought me the organic vegetables sells at the farmers market and tells me that now people aren't doing much canning anymore. Seems a shame, I thought it was coming back. xoxo


I used to make jam but DH didn't eat it so don't bother any more which is a shame as we have tons of blackberries around. xx :sm16:


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Hi Trish!! Yes thank you, I've had a lovely day out with Jill. We did a London Walk, where you turn up at a specific time and place and an experienced guide takes your money then leads you to some interesting places in the centre of London. We saw Nancy Astor's beautiful house, St. Clement Dane's church, where some young men were rehearsing for a concert next week, absolutely beautiful voice and piano playing. Then we went to see King's College, fab stained glass windows, installed for the millennium and then we finished up at Somerset House, all in the space of two hours! The photos are not mine but from Google but they represent what I saw much better than I could.Then we went to China Town for a lovely lunch in Wardour Street! Coffee on the way home in Trafalgar Square, a really fab day!! xxx


Thank you June for another lovely armchair travel episode! We don't have historic architecture here like you do. The closest I've come to seeing fine wood work would be the convent I went to school at. 
The chapel is amazing. Nice that you had some music appreciation to enjoy as well. 
I haven't been to our China Town for years, used to like seeing all the different imported delicacies it's known for, not that I would eat some of it!! I do love the china/porcelain though! I was in England when I was 29 but I don't remember much except for Piccadilly Circus where we stayed and the delicious trifle that I ate everyday.... then I could eat what ever I wanted and never put on a pound! It was fab! xoxox :sm02:


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> And they look so innocent!!!!! xx


NOT!!!! :sm15: :sm14: :sm15:


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> I used to make jam but DH didn't eat it so don't bother any more which is a shame as we have tons of blackberries around. xx :sm16:


I found a wonderful new cookbook at the library that does small batches, a cup or two. Let's see.... you could make wine or cordial! ???????????????? ????


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> And they look so innocent!!!!! xx


Exactly what I was thinking!!! xxxooo


----------



## Islander

Comfortable in my easy chair, ice on back, tea in hand. Should have known not to pull thistles that are bigger the I. But I did get the dirty deed done. Now if only I didn't have to cook supper I'd be a happy girl.


----------



## jollypolly

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a windy, cold and damp Wales, another 'in' day by the looks of it. Have been busy blocking here is my latest contribution, it's navy blue aran weight, it has joined the growing pile of finished shawls. xx :sm09: :sm12: :sm16:


Beautiful pattern and color. I like navy becUse it goes with so many colors. Yesterday I wore a blue gray top with navy pants, purse and shoes. I found a necklace with small beads blue gray too. I wanted to wear it next week to the funeral for my sister in law but son thinks black is better. I also have a black with grey symbles top And a nice black/grey scarf with a grey stripe says Clein in big letters.chic. I'm trying to type with all fingers like I learned in school but goofing in spots.im surprised I do this well since I. Haven't done it in years.


----------



## jollypolly

Poor Bentley...it must feel like ifa a waterfall fell on us. Son found a big hole dug. Under the shed and part of the fence bent in. Must call pest control to see if the critter,can be removed. I don't want it killed if possible to just relocate it.


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> Latest photo from France.


Handsome and beautiful.


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> Was there a critter (fox, maybe) out in the rain with him?
> Is that the pattern by Jane Crowfoot. I want to do that.


Gorgeous!1111 where can I find the pattern?


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to move when I retire. This province is geared towards young working people and everything is too high. I'm going to retire to Nova Scotia, on the south coast (somewhere). That province does a lot for seniors as more than 50% of the population is retired.


Sounds ideal....nice to be with people you have something in common with and cares bout seniors. We are having 4 years of political turmoil here so I'm thinking of moving to Canada in the future. Is any part not very cold?


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> Sorry you had to miss your knit group. How long until the dog's incision is healed?
> Keep trying with the Kitchener stitch. YouTube is great.
> Fraternal socks are all the rage up here. So long as they don't bother you, go with the mismatched socks and you'll be right in style.
> Also sorry about the loss of your sister-in-law.


Thank you for your condolence the funeral is Monday. I'm sad but we were not close. I tried to include her in my friends activities but she told me she did everything with her brother's wife.she did not include me with them. My.dog goes back to vet august 4 to get staples out. Poor deer ...she is being so cooperative except wants to lick or chew the spot. I'd be doing that too we're it My leg. I broke my foot once and the inside of the cast was itchy so I used a knitting needle to get. Inside to itch it. I'm making baby booties tho we have. No babies in the family now.I did the kitchner on the bottom of the booties ANd it looks decent but I think I'm off somehow..I'm making a third bootie to be closer in color to the one that is mostly green and tan the other will be more blue with white. At least they seem wearable. If I get others done I will donate them to a library group,that collects used clothes for new mothers. The patterns are so cute.they take longer than I thought they would. I learned "knit below" which I had never done. I love YouTube. They are so helpful And I amuse myselfs learning new things


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> This yarn is cotton and polyester. It didn't look fuzzy in the skein, but it fuzzs a lot when I'm knitting it.


Nice color tho


----------



## Islander

jollypolly said:


> Sounds ideal....nice to be with people you have something in common with and cares bout seniors. We are having 4 years of political turmoil here so I'm thinking of moving to Canada in the future. Is any part not very cold?


Vancouver Island is the banana belt Polly, not quite like California but not bad! xoxo


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Hi Polly, those bootees sound really cute!! Sorry about your SIL but nice you could meet up with your friend from Florida!! xxx


I'm sure Knitting's keeping me sane. My Florida friend has,a great personality. So it was a fun time.


----------



## jollypolly

Islander said:


> Here is the queen of "teacup emptying" and her cohort, that gifts family with live mice.... The Evil Zee and Woodman!


The one one the left looks like my Suzi. Creative are they?


----------



## jollypolly

Islander said:


> Vancouver Island is the banana belt Polly, not quite like California but not bad! xoxo


I never heard of the banana belt...does Vancouver get hurricanes or is it on the fault line like California.? My area is building businesses all over losing many trees I like that we have a big city, suburbs and farm area all close to my home.


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> Is the second picture apples? It confusing because it doesn't look like a tree!


Yes apples, they train the branches along walls


----------



## lifeline

Islander said:


> Here is the queen of "teacup emptying" and her cohort, that gifts family with live mice.... The Evil Zee and Woodman!


Another beautiful picture


----------



## lifeline

Islander said:


> Comfortable in my easy chair, ice on back, tea in hand. Should have known not to pull thistles that are bigger the I. But I did get the dirty deed done. Now if only I didn't have to cook supper I'd be a happy girl.


Yes having to cook is the sting in the tail, I would like it if every night could be ready meal or takeaway night


----------



## lifeline

jollypolly said:


> Poor Bentley...it must feel like ifa a waterfall fell on us. Son found a big hole dug. Under the shed and part of the fence bent in. Must call pest control to see if the critter,can be removed. I don't want it killed if possible to just relocate it.


You are much kinder than I would be, I would want to make sure it wasn't going to come back!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cloudy, breezy Wales but at least it isn't raining at the moment. I didn't stop here yesterday until it got dark, by the time I locked up it was a beautiful starry night. Will plod on with my Freya shawl today, I seem to spend more time in the frog pond or putting lifelines in than actually knitting but I don't want it to beat me. Hope you can move today Trish. See you all later. Have a good one. xx


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you. She has her Daddy wrapped round her little finger x


Do t all little girls? Mine are still like it, he loves es it!


----------



## LondonChris

Islander said:


> I found a wonderful new cookbook at the library that does small batches, a cup or two. Let's see.... you could make wine or cordial! ???????????????? ????


We made blackcurrant vodka a couple of years ago, it was really good.


----------



## LondonChris

Morning, it's sunny & im not going to the seaside as planned today. We have 2 boys here while their parents pack up the car, I've told them to leave room for the boys. Feel better today so hopefully I can get packed up & go in the morning early.


----------



## grandma susan

Morning girls. It's sunny today. Going to get some groceries then going home.


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> We ended up at Polesden Lacey today. I've not been there before, so it was a real pleasure discovering its delights.
> There are beautiful gardens which we managed before the rain came. A lovely second hand book shop, I bought two books...a novel and a craft book. Yummy asparagus soup with a hunk of crusty bread. A trip around the house when it was raining, I loved the fact we could take flash free pictures.


Lovely pictures and happy you had a nice day! I think we've been there a couple of times, long ago but don't remember the house being open, might have to try again!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Easy compared with my Freya shawl, arrrrgh, I'm knitting 2 rows frogging 4 rows, lifeline every other row and markers every 20 stitches at the moment. xxxx :sm14: :sm14:


Keep going girl, you'll beat it into submission yet!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds as though you have had better weather today than us, it's rained all day here, cold and windy, we've had the heat on. xxxx


It threatened a couple of times but we got away with it!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Lovely pictures and happy you had a nice day! I think we've been there a couple of times, long ago but don't remember the house being open, might have to try again!! xxx


Morning June, up at last, what you up to today? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Good evening my friends. I've had a lovely no pressure day. I stayed at Stephens for another night and sue and I had a walk through the town centre. We had coffee and she got a dress. She is out tonight and it's pouring down, Stephen Is going to pick her up so she should be ok. I've sat with Stephen all night as the boys were in their rooms or pits whatever they are....it's been a long long time since Stephen and me had some quality time,
> 
> I'm going home in the morning and must call at the supermarket. I'm going to catch up now. Love all of you. Xx


You need to have more of those sort of days, I would have loved to have spent some quiet time with my son when he was over here, just didn't happen :sm22: :sm26: x


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Here is the queen of "teacup emptying" and her cohort, that gifts family with live mice.... The Evil Zee and Woodman!


Both absolutely beautiful but with very scary stares!!


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Thank you June for another lovely armchair travel episode! We don't have historic architecture here like you do. The closest I've come to seeing fine wood work would be the convent I went to school at.
> The chapel is amazing. Nice that you had some music appreciation to enjoy as well.
> I haven't been to our China Town for years, used to like seeing all the different imported delicacies it's known for, not that I would eat some of it!! I do love the china/porcelain though! I was in England when I was 29 but I don't remember much except for Piccadilly Circus where we stayed and the delicious trifle that I ate everyday.... then I could eat what ever I wanted and never put on a pound! It was fab! xoxox :sm02:


Can't beat a proper English trifle! Our Chinatown is in a street just off of Piccadilly Circus so I was probably walking in your footsteps yesterday!! Come back and visit again someday!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I found a wonderful new cookbook at the library that does small batches, a cup or two. Let's see.... you could make wine or cordial! ???????????????? ????


Blackberry Liqueur? xxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Comfortable in my easy chair, ice on back, tea in hand. Should have known not to pull thistles that are bigger the I. But I did get the dirty deed done. Now if only I didn't have to cook supper I'd be a happy girl.


Hope your back is no longer hurting by the time you read this!! xx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> Beautiful pattern and color. I like navy becUse it goes with so many colors. Yesterday I wore a blue gray top with navy pants, purse and shoes. I found a necklace with small beads blue gray too. I wanted to wear it next week to the funeral for my sister in law but son thinks black is better. I also have a black with grey symbles top And a nice black/grey scarf with a grey stripe says Clein in big letters.chic. I'm trying to type with all fingers like I learned in school but goofing in spots.im surprised I do this well since I. Haven't done it in years.


The practice would be good for your fingers and concentration!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Morning, it's sunny & im not going to the seaside as planned today. We have 2 boys here while their parents pack up the car, I've told them to leave room for the boys. Feel better today so hopefully I can get packed up & go in the morning early.


Aww, I hope you can get there tomorrow Chris, it would be a shame for you to miss out on the fun, fingers crossed for you!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning June, up at last, what you up to today? xxxx


Hi Hun!! Well......I was planning a trip to Dalston Market, just for a look round and maybe buy some fabric as I only have four great big boxes of the stuff! :sm09: However, DH has been scaring me with stories of lads on mopeds chucking acid at you and then grabbing your handbag and also there have been riots in the area over a lad that died in police custody, so, I got halfway to the train station and then turned round and came home. It will be a bit of gardening, here and at DD's house, as she is away in Greece and maybe some sewing, reading and knitting! Goodness, so much to do, I had better get going!! xxxx


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Lovely pictures and happy you had a nice day! I think we've been there a couple of times, long ago but don't remember the house being open, might have to try again!! xxx


That's probably because although the National Trust has had the house in it's possession since the 1940s it used it as one of their offices. It's only in the last few years they have started to make available to the public. It's a work in progress, they are opening up rooms as they are ready.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Hi Hun!! Well......I was planning a trip to Dalston Market, just for a look round and maybe buy some fabric as I only have four great big boxes of the stuff! :sm09: However, DH has been scaring me with stories of lads on mopeds chucking acid at you and then grabbing your handbag and also there have been riots in the area over a lad that died in police custody, so, I got halfway to the train station and then turned round and came home. It will be a bit of gardening, here and at DD's house, as she is away in Greece and maybe some sewing, reading and knitting! Goodness, so much to do, I had better get going!! xxxx


Yes better to stay safe, can't have anything happening to you. It's cold here again today so won't be gardening here. Have a good day whatever you do. xxxx


----------



## lifeline

LondonChris said:


> Morning, it's sunny & im not going to the seaside as planned today. We have 2 boys here while their parents pack up the car, I've told them to leave room for the boys. Feel better today so hopefully I can get packed up & go in the morning early.


Hopefully you will manage to get away tomorrow


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> That's probably because although the National Trust has had the house in it's possession since the 1940s it used it as one of their offices. It's only in the last few years they have started to make available to the public. It's a work in progress, they are opening up rooms as they are ready.


That makes sense, thanks for the info, will definitely try to get down there again, we are not currently getting our money's worth out of NT!! xx


----------



## lifeline

DH and I have just been working on the front, clearing away a lot of the plant life,it was so overgrown. Cup of coffee time and then down to the recycling center with all that we have cleared


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> That makes sense, thanks for the info, will definitely try to get down there again, we are not currently getting our money's worth out of NT!! xx


Mr P and I went there last year, very nice. xx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> DH and I have just been working on the front, clearing away a lot of the plant life,it was so overgrown. Cup of coffee time and then down to the recycling center with all that we have cleared


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from cloudy Surrey, rain is promised soon which is a pity as there is a big market in town today. Might go and have a look.

Tomorrow I am going to Fibre East which is a bit like the show in Wales that Jackie took us to. I am going to get some stuff for our WI craft groups, so will have fun spending money especially as it is not mine! Might just indulge myself a bit as well.

Hope you are ok Chris and manage to get away. xx

Catch you all later. xx


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> That makes sense, thanks for the info, will definitely try to get down there again, we are not currently getting our money's worth out of NT!! xx


I'm getting my money's worth just now, I went with a friend to Chartwell and with DH to Polesden Lacey, so although DH is not getting quite so much use it is a joint membership


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from cloudy Surrey, rain is promised soon which is a pity as there is a big market in town today. Might go and have a look.
> 
> Tomorrow I am going to Fibre East which is a bit like the show in Wales that Jackie took us to. I am going to get some stuff for our WI craft groups, so will have fun spending money especially as it is not mine! Might just indulge myself a bit as well.
> 
> Hope you are ok Chris and manage to get away. xx
> 
> Catch you all later. xx


What fun. Where is Fibre East taking place?


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> What fun. Where is Fibre East taking place?


Ampthill, Bedford. It's on today and tomorrow. X


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Hi Hun!! Well......I was planning a trip to Dalston Market, just for a look round and maybe buy some fabric as I only have four great big boxes of the stuff! :sm09: However, DH has been scaring me with stories of lads on mopeds chucking acid at you and then grabbing your handbag and also there have been riots in the area over a lad that died in police custody, so, I got halfway to the train station and then turned round and came home. It will be a bit of gardening, here and at DD's house, as she is away in Greece and maybe some sewing, reading and knitting! Goodness, so much to do, I had better get going!! xxxx


That sounds like a busy day and glad you decided to not go to the market. That sounds scary! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Off for my walk. I hope you all are enjoying your day/afternoon/evening! xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris

I'm packed & have heard from the family. They love the caravan especially as it looks out over the sea & the baby is loving the boats. We are going down in the morning, fingers crossed. I have bought us a portable DVD player so I'm taking that with some films for us to watch. The boys don't know I have it or they will not want to go out in the rain. I plan on watching a film, knitting & the occasional cuppa. Got some good books to read too. I even have sun tan lotion just in case,


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Hi Hun!! Well......I was planning a trip to Dalston Market, just for a look round and maybe buy some fabric as I only have four great big boxes of the stuff! :sm09: However, DH has been scaring me with stories of lads on mopeds chucking acid at you and then grabbing your handbag and also there have been riots in the area over a lad that died in police custody, so, I got halfway to the train station and then turned round and came home. It will be a bit of gardening, here and at DD's house, as she is away in Greece and maybe some sewing, reading and knitting! Goodness, so much to do, I had better get going!! xxxx


I don't think I would go either. It's such a shame it has become like this. We have had a couple of 'nasty' things going on around here too.


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> That sounds like a busy day and glad you decided to not go to the market. That sounds scary! xxxooo


The world is going to Hades in a hand basket; and people seem to be getting crazier! I just wish they would get sensible again! ????????


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> I'm packed & have heard from the family. They love the caravan especially as it looks out over the sea & the baby is loving the boats. We are going down in the morning, fingers crossed. I have bought us a portable DVD player so I'm taking that with some films for us to watch. The boys don't know I have it or they will not want to go out in the rain. I plan on watching a film, knitting & the occasional cuppa. Got some good books to read too. I even have sun tan lotion just in case,


Good to be prepared for everything, hope you need the sun cream!! Are you going to Margate again? Enjoy and hope the pain stays at home!! Xx


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> I'm packed & have heard from the family. They love the caravan especially as it looks out over the sea & the baby is loving the boats. We are going down in the morning, fingers crossed. I have bought us a portable DVD player so I'm taking that with some films for us to watch. The boys don't know I have it or they will not want to go out in the rain. I plan on watching a film, knitting & the occasional cuppa. Got some good books to read too. I even have sun tan lotion just in case,


I hope you get some decent summer weather while you are away, sunshine is definitely good for ones health - mental and physical! xoxoxo


----------



## LondonChris

Xiang said:


> I hope you get some decent summer weather while you are away, sunshine is definitely good for ones health - mental and physical! xoxoxo


I quite agree but we have. It had much sunshine this week. It seems as though I will not be getter no a sun tan this year!
Hope you are feeling today?


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> I found a wonderful new cookbook at the library that does small batches, a cup or two. Let's see.... you could make wine or cordial! ???????????????? ????


I will be receiving 2 complimentary cases of wine, from the Wolf Blass winery, in our wonderful wine region of The Barossa Valley; because the place we just bought a new stove from has a deal with them,that when a purchase is made over a certain amount, the choice of wine will be delivered to ones address. The funny thing is that I, or DH, we're never wine drinkers when we did drink. So I think that as Wolf Blass is a world renowned Winery, the wines might not taste like fermented vinegar; so I am going to try each of the wines .... in the hope that I do like them, then I will be able to have some wine in the evenings, at lunch time; or whenever I want too! ???????????? hahahaha ..... not really, just now and then, when the girls come for a visit!

Oh yes, I saw a Neurologist a while ago, because of an increasing visible tremor in my hands, and an occasional invisible, while body, internal tremor; which was beginning to concern me a little, and he actually prescribed a small amount of alcohol nightly ..... staying that the alcohol actuals controlled those tremors a little. If I like the wine, I will test this theory out; because the medication is definitely not working!

The delivery will consist of 12 bottles of Wolf Blass Bilyara Shiraz and 12 bottles of Wolf Blass Bilyara Brut NV., and I have no idea what I will think of them, but I really hope I like them, because the description sounds delicious. This is the description of the wines, the Shiraz is the first, and the Brut NV is the second!

*Soft, approachable, fruit-driven Shiraz with lifted nose of berries, cherries, spiced fruit and subtle oak. 
The Sparkling is just as scintillating with zesty citrus and sherbet aromas, followed by a long dry finish*

Have any of you happened to tasted either of these wines? I wish we were all closer together, then we could have a wine tasting party!????????????


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> I quite agree but we have. It had much sunshine this week. It seems as though I will not be getter no a sun tan this year!
> Hope you are feeling today?


I think I must be getting better, because my stomach feels like my throat has been cut, I am absolutely starving, but there isn't much in the cupboard that I feel like eating, at this time of night! ????????


----------



## Xiang

Well it is just past midnight here, and I really should go to bed, but I am not ready ..... so as I am all caught up now, I will find something else to keep me occupied. Have a good time, what ever you decide to do, and if you happen to be getting rain, I hope it takes a break and let's the sun through for a while! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I will be receiving 2 complimentary cases of wine, from the Wolf Blass winery, down by Adelaide I think; because the place we just bought a new stove from has a deal with them,that when a purchase is made over a certain amount, the choice of wine will be delivered to ones address. The funny thing is that I, or DH, we're never wine drinkers when we did drink. So I think that as Wolf Blass is a world renowned Winery, the wines might not taste like fermented vinegar; so I am going to try each of the wines .... in the hope that I do like them, then I will be able to have some wine in the evenings, at lunch time; or whenever I want too! ???????????? hahahaha ..... not really, just now and then, when the girls come for a visit!
> 
> Oh yes, I saw a Neurologist a while ago, because of an increasing visible tremor in my hands, and an occasional invisible, while body, internal tremor; which was beginning to concern me a little, and he actually prescribed a small amount of alcohol nightly ..... staying that the alcohol actuals controlled those tremors a little. If I like the wine, I will test this theory out; because the medication is definitely not working!
> 
> The delivery will consist of 12 bottles of Wolf Blass Bilyara Shiraz and 12 bottles of Wolf Blass Bilyara Brut NV., and I have no idea what I will think of them, but I really hope I like them, because the description sounds delicious. This is the description of the wines, the Shiraz is the first, and the Brut NV is the second!
> 
> *Soft, approachable, fruit-driven Shiraz with lifted nose of berries, cherries, spiced fruit and subtle oak.
> The Sparkling is just as scintillating with zesty citrus and sherbet aromas, followed by a long dry finish*
> 
> Have any of you happened to tasted either of these wines? I wish we were all closer together, then we could have a wine tasting party!????????????


Wow, result!! I am not a connoisseur of wine, although I know what I like so it's a great opportunity for you to see what you like too, without breaking the bank!! 
One of my dear zumba friends suffers from what her doctor calls essential tremours and prescribed a tot of whisky and she finds that it helps a great deal, hope the wine works for you too!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Who it is just past midnight here, and I really should go to bed, but I am not ready ..... so as I am all caught up now, I weep find something else to keep me occupied. Have a good time, what ever you decide to do,and if you happen to be getting rain, I hope it takes a break and let's the sun through for a while! xoxoxo


Yes, getting rain but the garden needs it and I am safely ensconced in my sewing room in the dry!!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Wow, result!! I am not a connoisseur of wine, although I know what I like so it's a great opportunity for you to see what you like too, without breaking the bank!!
> One of my dear zumba friends suffers from what her doctor calls essential tremours and prescribed a tot of whisky and she finds that it helps a great deal, hope the wine works for you too!! Xxxx


Thanks June, I am hoping I will like both the wines, and they do help the tremors. My tremors are also Essential Tremors, but I really don't see what is so "essential" about them, as they certainly don't make life any easier. Apparently these cases of wine usually cost $240.00 per case, so even if we did enjoy a glass of wine, now & then, we probably wouldn't be buying these very often, but then again, $20.00 doesn't sound to bad, for good quality wine! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Yes, getting rain but the garden needs it and I am safely ensconced in my sewing room in the dry!!


I would love to be in my sewing room right now, but DH thinks the nose of the machine would wake him up, so I am in the lounge playing on my tablet, and not getting very far with anything! ????????


----------



## lifeline

LondonChris said:


> I'm packed & have heard from the family. They love the caravan especially as it looks out over the sea & the baby is loving the boats. We are going down in the morning, fingers crossed. I have bought us a portable DVD player so I'm taking that with some films for us to watch. The boys don't know I have it or they will not want to go out in the rain. I plan on watching a film, knitting & the occasional cuppa. Got some good books to read too. I even have sun tan lotion just in case,


Yay good for you. Let's hope you need the sun cream


----------



## lifeline

Xiang said:


> I will be receiving 2 complimentary cases of wine, from the Wolf Blass winery, in our wonderful wine region of The Barossa Valley; because the place we just bought a new stove from has a deal with them,that when a purchase is made over a certain amount, the choice of wine will be delivered to ones address. The funny thing is that I, or DH, we're never wine drinkers when we did drink. So I think that as Wolf Blass is a world renowned Winery, the wines might not taste like fermented vinegar; so I am going to try each of the wines .... in the hope that I do like them, then I will be able to have some wine in the evenings, at lunch time; or whenever I want too! ???????????? hahahaha ..... not really, just now and then, when the girls come for a visit!
> 
> Oh yes, I saw a Neurologist a while ago, because of an increasing visible tremor in my hands, and an occasional invisible, while body, internal tremor; which was beginning to concern me a little, and he actually prescribed a small amount of alcohol nightly ..... staying that the alcohol actuals controlled those tremors a little. If I like the wine, I will test this theory out; because the medication is definitely not working!
> 
> The delivery will consist of 12 bottles of Wolf Blass Bilyara Shiraz and 12 bottles of Wolf Blass Bilyara Brut NV., and I have no idea what I will think of them, but I really hope I like them, because the description sounds delicious. This is the description of the wines, the Shiraz is the first, and the Brut NV is the second!
> 
> *Soft, approachable, fruit-driven Shiraz with lifted nose of berries, cherries, spiced fruit and subtle oak.
> The Sparkling is just as scintillating with zesty citrus and sherbet aromas, followed by a long dry finish*
> 
> Have any of you happened to tasted either of these wines? I wish we were all closer together, then we could have a wine tasting party!????????????


Hopefully you will enjoy your wine.


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Thanks June, I am hoping I will like both the wines, and they do help the tremors. My tremors are also Essential Tremors, but I really don't see what is so "essential" about them, as they certainly don't make life any easier. Apparently these cases of wine usually cost $240.00 per case, so even if we did enjoy a glass of wine, now & then, we probably wouldn't be buying these very often, but then again, $20.00 doesn't sound to bad, for good quality wine! ????????????


Yes, that would be considered pretty good quality over here too, I really hope you enjoy at least some of it and that it helps with the shakes!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good afternoon from a very wet Surrey. Went into town and had a look round the market. Lots of international stalls selling all types of food. I ended up buying some very nice French goats cheese, but was very tempted by the Turkish sweets!

Well done Judi on the wine, my doctor always has recommended a small glass of wine a day and I am more than happy to do as I a told.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from a very wet Surrey. Went into town and had a look round the market. Lots of international stalls selling all types of food. I ended up buying some very nice French goats cheese, but was very tempted by the Turkish sweets!
> 
> Well done Judi on the wine, my doctor always has recommended a small glass of wine a day and I am more than happy to do as I a told.


You're a real goodie two-shoes, aren't you?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> Definitely, Daddy's girl. xx


That is a fantastic picture!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Yes, getting rain but the garden needs it and I am safely ensconced in my sewing room in the dry!!


It's actually been dry here today but not warm at all, have got the heat on again and not had to get cold and wet in the frog pond yet today. Had a bath instead :sm09: :sm16: Just inserted yet another life line. Back to Freya, see you later. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> You're a real goodie two-shoes, aren't you?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


It takes one to know one. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Hi Trish!! Yes thank you, I've had a lovely day out with Jill. We did a London Walk, where you turn up at a specific time and place and an experienced guide takes your money then leads you to some interesting places in the centre of London. We saw Nancy Astor's beautiful house, St. Clement Dane's church, where some young men were rehearsing for a concert next week, absolutely beautiful voice and piano playing. Then we went to see King's College, fab stained glass windows, installed for the millennium and then we finished up at Somerset House, all in the space of two hours! The photos are not mine but from Google but they represent what I saw much better than I could.Then we went to China Town for a lovely lunch in Wardour Street! Coffee on the way home in Trafalgar Square, a really fab day!! xxx


What a fun day!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> It takes one to know one. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


Nah, not me, I'm a baddy one-shoe cos I lost the other one cos I'm BAD!!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Well, I managed to finish a dress I was making for myself from fabric that I bought for £2 in Dalston some time ago. I have also made a cake as it's raining and miserable and we needed cheering up! A mocha Victoria sponge did the trick!!! xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

lifeline said:


> We ended up at Polesden Lacey today. I've not been there before, so it was a real pleasure discovering its delights.
> There are beautiful gardens which we managed before the rain came. A lovely second hand book shop, I bought two books...a novel and a craft book. Yummy asparagus soup with a hunk of crusty bread. A trip around the house when it was raining, I loved the fact we could take flash free pictures.


Wow what another fantastic place!


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> It's a knitted wrap not food. xx :sm23: :sm23:


It's a stitch.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> w
> 
> Wouldn't you like to know. xx :sm15: :sm15: :sm12:


Obviously, since I asked the question.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> You'll do it, you won't have spent all that time knitting and then finish up with something unwearable, I know you!!! xxx


Well I think I have. I haven't dared try it on yet, and I need to do something with the hem, and possibly the sleeves. Pretty stitch though.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Busy time, you were just up the road from us on Monday. xx


I know, but DH wouldn't pop by.


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> We went out today and actually walked to play PokÃ©mon with my nephew and it was so hot and up hill that about a block from my car I sent my nephew to get my car I was getting sick...but it was really nice in the shade 95F though in the sun...
> 
> This is what I am working on now


different.


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> I'm packed & have heard from the family. They love the caravan especially as it looks out over the sea & the baby is loving the boats. We are going down in the morning, fingers crossed. I have bought us a portable DVD player so I'm taking that with some films for us to watch. The boys don't know I have it or they will not want to go out in the rain. I plan on watching a film, knitting & the occasional cuppa. Got some good books to read too. I even have sun tan lotion just in case,


I hope you have a wonderful time away with the family. It sounds like a lovely place! xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> One very busy lady! I am guessing there are no photos of the Iron Bridge, for this travel starved Aussie, so I shall explore on line, from my sick bed, ???????????????? and see what other wondrous places I can find.
> 
> Jackie, would you be willing to PM to me, the area of Wales you live in, I don't need your address, but I have explored where everyone else lives, and would really like to see the differences, or similarities, of your region, to that of others; but only if that is ok with you! xoxo


There are hundreds of photos of Ironbridge online.


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> Hi, I've been to Chartwell today, home of Winston Churchill...


A lovely house, and a wonderful statue.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a windy, cold and damp Wales, another 'in' day by the looks of it. Have been busy blocking here is my latest contribution, it's navy blue aran weight, it has joined the growing pile of finished shawls. xx :sm09: :sm12: :sm16:


That is such a usable shawl. Smart, pretty, warm and just plain lovely.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Latest photo from France.


Aaaaaagh!


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Was there a critter (fox, maybe) out in the rain with him?
> Is that the pattern by Jane Crowfoot. I want to do that.


It's a wonderful pattern, because you choose the colours and really make it your own. No two would be the same.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> This yarn is cotton and polyester. It didn't look fuzzy in the skein, but it fuzzs a lot when I'm knitting it.


How annoying is that.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> Hello everyone, I am not staying on tonight, as my temperature has gone up again, and I need to go to bed - hopefully to sleep, but that might be a futile attempt, but I need to try.
> 
> Have a good day, and I will catch up another day! xoxo


Have a good rest. You need it to recuperate. I'm mentally wrapping you in warm soft arms.


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> Caught up again! Well it's another miserable day, had a rotten night so tired today. As I still haven't sorted out anything for our week away we have decided to go down on Sunday. I'm sure my DD & family will have a good time without worrying about us! Mind you if the sun comes out I will be down there! I'm off to sort out some clothes, some of it is still in the case from our previous trip, at last it's clean, so I'll take that. I am now going to introduce myself to my iron, it hasn't seen me for ages. Have a good rest of the day.


Ask it if it has had any contact from mine. It's lost.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Croak, croak, croak.????????


again? I think you do it deliberately to make the yarn last longer.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Have they been reading Alfred Hitchcock?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Here any birds make sure they don't all leave their nests at once, especially pigeons, because the seagulls watch them and steal the eggs while they're away.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Rebecca, I would be in heaven here, and might even have a little plastic bag in my pocket for a few teeny cuttings... :sm08:


trust you!


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> We ended up at Polesden Lacey today. I've not been there before, so it was a real pleasure discovering its delights.
> There are beautiful gardens which we managed before the rain came. A lovely second hand book shop, I bought two books...a novel and a craft book. Yummy asparagus soup with a hunk of crusty bread. A trip around the house when it was raining, I loved the fact we could take flash free pictures.


I love that dress! It's good to see wild flowers as well. Another lovely place.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Good evening my friends. I've had a lovely no pressure day. I stayed at Stephens for another night and sue and I had a walk through the town centre. We had coffee and she got a dress. She is out tonight and it's pouring down, Stephen Is going to pick her up so she should be ok. I've sat with Stephen all night as the boys were in their rooms or pits whatever they are....it's been a long long time since Stephen and me had some quality time,
> 
> I'm going home in the morning and must call at the supermarket. I'm going to catch up now. Love all of you. Xx


It's good that you and Stephen were able to just sit together. Children are so precious when they become good strong adults you can talk to as friends.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Here is the queen of "teacup emptying" and her cohort, that gifts family with live mice.... The Evil Zee and Woodman!


oooh yes. Love them. Giving the camera the evil eye.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Blackberry Liqueur? xxx


oooooh yes please!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Nah, not me, I'm a baddy one-shoe cos I lost the other one cos I'm BAD!!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


It's good being the bad one isn't it, I'm sure we have more fun. xxxx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> I know, but DH wouldn't pop by.


Misery guts. xx :sm25: :sm25:


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> That is such a usable shawl. Smart, pretty, warm and just plain lovely.


Thank you. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Nah, not me, I'm a baddy one-shoe cos I lost the other one cos I'm BAD!!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Did someone use it to thrash your bum?


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Misery guts. xx :sm25: :sm25:


I'll tell him you said that, because it's what I said.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> again? I think you do it deliberately to make the yarn last longer.


Yeh right 'cause I love having to undo all I have done before. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

I've caught up again, and seem to have had a lot to say for myself this time.

I had the twins all day on Thursday, and it was a very long day. They are adorable but exhausting. Yesterday I was obliged to sit at this computer and catch up with some paperwork as I had a meeting this morning.

The meeting was at a friend's house. They have a very large garden and he is a keen gardener, so we wasted quite a bit of time looking round it. Trish, you should have been with us - so many potential cuttings! We were interested in a strange very dark red plant that had grown quite tall, with leaves all the way up in decreasing size and with small bright yellow flowers on top. Turns out it was a red lettuce literally run to seed. Very pretty in the patch where it was. I've been lazy for the rest of the day, rebelling after yesterday.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Yeh right 'cause I love having to undo all I have done before. xx


I noticed that!


----------



## Islander

Our temps are going to be extreme next week for the whole week up in the high 30's. This old house doesn't have much insulation and even with fans by a certain time of day is uncomfortable. The best place is the basement and I'll certainly go there to stay cool if I have too. 
My lilies are just getting ready to burst out and the sun is wicked on them if it's too hot, they will literally fry.


----------



## LondonChris

Xiang said:


> I will be receiving 2 complimentary cases of wine, from the Wolf Blass winery, in our wonderful wine region of The Barossa Valley; because the place we just bought a new stove from has a deal with them,that when a purchase is made over a certain amount, the choice of wine will be delivered to ones address. The funny thing is that I, or DH, we're never wine drinkers when we did drink. So I think that as Wolf Blass is a world renowned Winery, the wines might not taste like fermented vinegar; so I am going to try each of the wines .... in the hope that I do like them, then I will be able to have some wine in the evenings, at lunch time; or whenever I want too! ???????????? hahahaha ..... not really, just now and then, when the girls come for a visit!
> 
> Oh yes, I saw a Neurologist a while ago, because of an increasing visible tremor in my hands, and an occasional invisible, while body, internal tremor; which was beginning to concern me a little, and he actually prescribed a small amount of alcohol nightly ..... staying that the alcohol actuals controlled those tremors a little. If I like the wine, I will test this theory out; because the medication is definitely not working!
> 
> The delivery will consist of 12 bottles of Wolf Blass Bilyara Shiraz and 12 bottles of Wolf Blass Bilyara Brut NV., and I have no idea what I will think of them, but I really hope I like them, because the description sounds delicious. This is the description of the wines, the Shiraz is the first, and the Brut NV is the second!
> 
> *Soft, approachable, fruit-driven Shiraz with lifted nose of berries, cherries, spiced fruit and subtle oak.
> The Sparkling is just as scintillating with zesty citrus and sherbet aromas, followed by a long dry finish*
> 
> Have any of you happened to tasted either of these wines? I wish we were all closer together, then we could have a wine tasting party!????????????


I would very happily drink the Shiraz, one of my favourite wines. The Brut should be good too. I prescribe a tipple to see if it works, got to be better than tablets. Enjoy. I can't drink at the moment because of my meds.


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> I've caught up again, and seem to have had a lot to say for myself this time.
> 
> I had the twins all day on Thursday, and it was a very long day. They are adorable but exhausting. Yesterday I was obliged to sit at this computer and catch up with some paperwork as I had a meeting this morning.
> 
> The meeting was at a friend's house. They have a very large garden and he is a keen gardener, so we wasted quite a bit of time looking round it. Trish, you should have been with us - so many potential cuttings! We were interested in a strange very dark red plant that had grown quite tall, with leaves all the way up in decreasing size and with small bright yellow flowers on top. Turns out it was a red lettuce literally run to seed. Very pretty in the patch where it was. I've been lazy for the rest of the day, rebelling after yesterday.


I would have loved to have been with you Saxy, glad you get to take some time away from your busy life. I don't think I could keep up with you! xoxo
Could it have been radicchio. Did it look like this?


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> It's good being the bad one isn't it, I'm sure we have more fun. xxxx :sm15: :sm15:


Oh, I thought you were the good one!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Did someone use it to thrash your bum?


Now that would be telling!! :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: xxx


----------



## LondonChris

SaxonLady said:


> Ask it if it has had any contact from mine. It's lost.


I found my iron, it hasn't seen yours anywhere & no I'm not doing your ironing too. I did lots of top then packed them all, they will screwed up by tomorrow.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Oh, I thought you were the good one!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


With my record (not police I hastily add), I don't think I've ever been called good and I've been called lots of things. xxxx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> With my record (not police I hastily add), I don't think I've ever been called good and I've been called lots of things. xxxx :sm15: :sm15:


But you're ever so good - at knitting!


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> But you're ever so good - at knitting!


 :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> You're a real goodie two-shoes, aren't you?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


No not really, they were rather expensive and I kept thinking of all the extra stuff I could buy tomorrow,xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Oh, I thought you were the good one!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


I'm saying nothing :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> I'm saying nothing :sm09:


Wise decision. xx :sm15:


----------



## binkbrice

I just wanted to let you all know that DD's surgery went well she is sleeping a lot but I guess that is better than being in pain!


----------



## martina

binkbrice said:


> I just wanted to let you all know that DD's surgery went well she is sleeping a lot but I guess that is better than being in pain!


Good news.


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> I just wanted to let you all know that DD's surgery went well she is sleeping a lot but I guess that is better than being in pain!


That is great. Sending her many warm and healing hugs! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

I had a moment earlier when I had to put her medicine in her eye when I was done I went in the bathroom and had a good cry breaks my heart to see her eye look like that... :sm13:


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> That is great. Sending her many warm and healing hugs! xxxooo


From me too xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a dry but cloudy Surrey. Offto Fibre East today with 4 of my WI friends. It's about an hour and a half drive from here. Catch you later.x


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> I had a moment earlier when I had to put her medicine in her eye when I was done I went in the bathroom and had a good cry breaks my heart to see her eye look like that... :sm13:


I know all about needing to take yourself off for a good cry. Keep us updated, and here's to a continued good recovery


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a dry but cloudy Surrey. Offto Fibre East today with 4 of my WI friends. It's about an hour and a half drive from here. Catch you later.x


Have a great day


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a dry but cloudy Surrey. Offto Fibre East today with 4 of my WI friends. It's about an hour and a half drive from here. Catch you later.x


Have a great day I am going to try and get some sleep now!


----------



## binkbrice

lifeline said:


> I know all about needing to take yourself off for a good cry. Keep us updated, and here's to a continued good recovery


Thank you and I will!


----------



## LondonChris

binkbrice said:


> I just wanted to let you all know that DD's surgery went well she is sleeping a lot but I guess that is better than being in pain!


Glad it's over & she is soon feeling better. Huge hugs to you both. Xxxx


----------



## LondonChris

binkbrice said:


> I had a moment earlier when I had to put her medicine in her eye when I was done I went in the bathroom and had a good cry breaks my heart to see her eye look like that... :sm13:


You are her mum, no one likes to see their baby suffering.


----------



## LondonChris

The sun is shining and I am reasonably sure we are going away in an hour! I hope you all have a good week .
Love to you all xxx


----------



## lifeline

LondonChris said:


> The sun is shining and I am reasonably sure we are going away in an hour! I hope you all have a good week .
> Love to you all xxx


Have a great time,I'm sure you are both ready for this break


----------



## Xiang

Xiang said:


> I would love to be in my sewing room right now, but DH thinks the *nose* of the machine would wake him up, so I am in the lounge playing on my tablet, and not getting very far with anything! ????????


This should have been *noise*, auto-correct is getting switched off! I would rather have my own errors in my posts, than computer generated! ????????


----------



## martina

Good morning all. Off to breakfast shortly with Chris. Catch you later. Have a good day.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a dry but cloudy Surrey. Offto Fibre East today with 4 of my WI friends. It's about an hour and a half drive from here. Catch you later.x


Have a good day and let us know all the goodies you've bought. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a sunny/cloudy Wales. Dinner's all ready (full roast pork dinner) and the rest of the day is mine. Freya here I come. Have a peaceful Sunday, see you all later. xx


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from a very wet Surrey. Went into town and had a look round the market. Lots of international stalls selling all types of food. I ended up buying some very nice French goats cheese, but was very tempted by the Turkish sweets!
> 
> Well done Judi on the wine, my doctor always has recommended a small glass of wine a day and I am more than happy to do as I a told.


Well hearing that from an expert, makes it even more likely that I will like this wine; even if I need to practice more often to get to like the taste, but I am really hoping that I do like these wines, just from the description! ????????


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> There are hundreds of photos of Ironbridge online.


And I found them! That is a very pretty bridge, I love it! ????????


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> I just wanted to let you all know that DD's surgery went well she is sleeping a lot but I guess that is better than being in pain!


Good news, I hope she makes a really swift and total recovery!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> I had a moment earlier when I had to put her medicine in her eye when I was done I went in the bathroom and had a good cry breaks my heart to see her eye look like that... :sm13:


I bet it will heal in no time at all as she is so young, don't fret, Mom!!! xxxxx


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> Have a good rest. You need it to recuperate. I'm mentally wrapping you in warm soft arms.


I can feel it working too, I had to go back to bed when dh got home from visiting, I didn't go because I didn't want to free-infect the twins, so I stayed home. I thought I had slept all night, but my head is definitely clearer! xoxo


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a dry but cloudy Surrey. Offto Fibre East today with 4 of my WI friends. It's about an hour and a half drive from here. Catch you later.x


Have a lovely time but don't spend all your money!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

martina said:


> Good morning all. Off to breakfast shortly with Chris. Catch you later. Have a good day.


Good morning dear, hope breakfast was good!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a bright and sunny London!! Going grocery shopping when I have finished my coffee and then, this afternoon, we are hoping to go to Greenwich Park for a brass band concert, assuming the weather holds out!!

Have a good one everybody, lots of love to you all!! xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Have a lovely time but don't spend all your money!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


Why not? xxxx :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright and sunny London!! Going grocery shopping when I have finished my coffee and then, this afternoon, we are hoping to go to Greenwich Park for a brass band concert, assuming the weather holds out!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, lots of love to you all!! xxxxx


Have fun. Well this afternoon anyway. xxxx


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> I would very happily drink the Shiraz, one of my favourite wines. The Brut should be good too. I prescribe a tipple to see if it works, got to be better than tablets. Enjoy. I can't drink at the moment because of my meds.


That's why I haven't had a drink for ages, but I will be trying this wine! ????????


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Why not? xxxx :sm15:


She needs to save some for her holiday!!! xxxx :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> That is great. Sending her many warm and healing hugs! xxxooo


Same from me also. xoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> She needs to save some for her holiday!!! xxxx :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Your big foreign trip holiday? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Your big foreign trip holiday? xxxx


Yup!! I haven't got any money so I'm relying on Mrs P for pocket money! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Yup!! I haven't got any money so I'm relying on Mrs P for pocket money! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


I hope she doesn't spend too much then or she will be relying on you for pocket money, then you'll be in trouble. xxxx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a dry but cloudy Surrey. Offto Fibre East today with 4 of my WI friends. It's about an hour and a half drive from here. Catch you later.x


Have a great time! We've got more sunshine today and in the 80sF. It's looking like it could get up to 100F on Thursday (I guess that will be only the 4th time ever of hitting 100 or above). Way too hot for me. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> The sun is shining and I am reasonably sure we are going away in an hour! I hope you all have a good week .
> Love to you all xxx


Have fun!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning dear, hope breakfast was good!! xxx


Me, too, Martina! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Off for my walk this morning. Will be doing the exciting job of grocery shopping today and maybe helping Mr. Ric at the garbage dump getting rid of more roofing (or that may way until tomorrow). He has a friend helping him out this parts of this weekend so is making some progress). Have a great one everyone! xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris

We have arrived, the sun is shining. Very excited grandson when we arrived, he showed us around & said he was sorry but they only have one bed for us. He said that it is a good things as we can cuddle. Out of the mouths of babes. Bye for now!


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> We have arrived, the sun is shining. Very excited grandson when we arrived, he showed us around & said he was sorry but they only have one bed for us. He said that it is a good things as we can cuddle. Out of the mouths of babes. Bye for now!


What a hoot! Glad you arrived safely. Have a great time. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls. Its sunny. I'm just out of the shower and sitting in the sunlight in the lounge drying my hair. Ive just had myself a lovely shower. Theres nothing to report, other than the weeds in the back garden (prickles) are about my size and I cant get at them. Ive a feeling Im going to look for a gardener. We seem to have a terrific crop of apples and a lot of pears but I cant get at them. The back garden is on such a bank. Oh well,,,just another thing to think about. We'll manage somehow. We need to tackle it wearing suits of armour!!!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> We have arrived, the sun is shining. Very excited grandson when we arrived, he showed us around & said he was sorry but they only have one bed for us. He said that it is a good things as we can cuddle. Out of the mouths of babes. Bye for now!


Early night tonight? xx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## grandma susan

binkbrice said:


> I had a moment earlier when I had to put her medicine in her eye when I was done I went in the bathroom and had a good cry breaks my heart to see her eye look like that... :sm13:


I must have missed something. I didnt know DD was in hospital or why....I hope all is good for her now? Give her a hug from me.


----------



## grandma susan

LondonChris said:


> We have arrived, the sun is shining. Very excited grandson when we arrived, he showed us around & said he was sorry but they only have one bed for us. He said that it is a good things as we can cuddle. Out of the mouths of babes. Bye for now!


Well be sure you behave yourselves. We dont want you pregnant.... :sm04:


----------



## London Girl

Susan, glad you had a nice shower and I hope you can get someone to sort your garden for you, soon, by the sound of it!! Chris, glad you arrived safely at your holiday destination, have a lovely time and I hope the weather is kind to you!!

Was just going out shopping when DH couldn't find his walking stick. We searched high and low for it before he eventually remembered that he last saw it at DD's house yesterday, when we went to check all was ok, although we couldn't actually get in as the key wouldn't work. So, we trekked back over there and there it was, leaning up against the front door, where he had put it to try the lock!

This afternoon was nice at Greenwich Park, the band played a nice mixture, a bit of Gilbert & Sullivan, a medley of show tunes and their take on some pop songs, old and not-so-old! It was a mixture of dark grey clouds and sunshine but although it was chilly at times, we got away without rain. It was so lovely to see so many young families out in the park for the afternoon, dads dancing with their little girls and toddlers running around on the grass!!


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Susan, glad you had a nice shower and I hope you can get someone to sort your garden for you, soon, by the sound of it!! Chris, glad you arrived safely at your holiday destination, have a lovely time and I hope the weather is kind to you!!
> 
> Was just going out shopping when DH couldn't find his walking stick. We searched high and low for it before he eventually remembered that he last saw it at DD's house yesterday, when we went to check all was ok, although we couldn't actually get in as the key wouldn't work. So, we trekked back over there and there it was, leaning up against the front door, where he had put it to try the lock!
> 
> This afternoon was nice at Greenwich Park, the band played a nice mixture, a bit of Gilbert & Sullivan, a medley of show tunes and their take on some pop songs, old and not-so-old! It was a mixture of dark grey clouds and sunshine but although it was chilly at times, we got away without rain. It was so lovely to see so many young families out in the park for the afternoon, dads dancing with their little girls and toddlers running around on the grass!!


Sounds like a good day other than the looking for the walking stick! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Susan, glad you had a nice shower and I hope you can get someone to sort your garden for you, soon, by the sound of it!! Chris, glad you arrived safely at your holiday destination, have a lovely time and I hope the weather is kind to you!!
> 
> Was just going out shopping when DH couldn't find his walking stick. We searched high and low for it before he eventually remembered that he last saw it at DD's house yesterday, when we went to check all was ok, although we couldn't actually get in as the key wouldn't work. So, we trekked back over there and there it was, leaning up against the front door, where he had put it to try the lock!
> 
> This afternoon was nice at Greenwich Park, the band played a nice mixture, a bit of Gilbert & Sullivan, a medley of show tunes and their take on some pop songs, old and not-so-old! It was a mixture of dark grey clouds and sunshine but although it was chilly at times, we got away without rain. It was so lovely to see so many young families out in the park for the afternoon, dads dancing with their little girls and toddlers running around on the grass!!


Sounds lovely, you were lucky it's rained here most of the afternoon. xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> I just wanted to let you all know that DD's surgery went well she is sleeping a lot but I guess that is better than being in pain!


absolutely, and it's helping her heal.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> I hope she doesn't spend too much then or she will be relying on you for pocket money, then you'll be in trouble. xxxx :sm16: :sm16:


Don't call on me! I had the electrician round yesterday. He is going to have to redo the entire house electrics, as we still have the board and wiring that was put in in the '30s, and it is on its last legs. I didn't realise that we had so many places with electrics. We have a normal 3 up, 3 down house with a garage at the side and a 4th bedroom and a bathroom above it, that's 9 spaces. We also have a glass outhouse and a workshop in the back garden, and I had forgotten about the well-lit loft with two sockets. That makes TWELVE. And nowhere to put anything.

I am dreading the estimate.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Susan, glad you had a nice shower and I hope you can get someone to sort your garden for you, soon, by the sound of it!! Chris, glad you arrived safely at your holiday destination, have a lovely time and I hope the weather is kind to you!!
> 
> Was just going out shopping when DH couldn't find his walking stick. We searched high and low for it before he eventually remembered that he last saw it at DD's house yesterday, when we went to check all was ok, although we couldn't actually get in as the key wouldn't work. So, we trekked back over there and there it was, leaning up against the front door, where he had put it to try the lock!
> 
> This afternoon was nice at Greenwich Park, the band played a nice mixture, a bit of Gilbert & Sullivan, a medley of show tunes and their take on some pop songs, old and not-so-old! It was a mixture of dark grey clouds and sunshine but although it was chilly at times, we got away without rain. It was so lovely to see so many young families out in the park for the afternoon, dads dancing with their little girls and toddlers running around on the grass!!


I love bandstands.


----------



## SaxonLady

It has been a gorgeous day here today. Perhaps as well because this was Lions (a charity) weekend and yesterday was miserable. Today was bus rally so I got rid of DH all day! The stalls along the promenade must have had a good day. I stayed home and chilled on my own.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Don't call on me! I had the electrician round yesterday. He is going to have to redo the entire house electrics, as we still have the board and wiring that was put in in the '30s, and it is on its last legs. I didn't realise that we had so many places with electrics. We have a normal 3 up, 3 down house with a garage at the side and a 4th bedroom and a bathroom above it, that's 9 spaces. We also have a glass outhouse and a workshop in the back garden, and I had forgotten about the well-lit loft with two sockets. That makes TWELVE. And nowhere to put anything.
> 
> I am dreading the estimate.


I know what you will be giving each other for Christmas. xx :sm13: :sm13:


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> I know what you will be giving each other for Christmas. xx :sm13: :sm13:


NOTHING!


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> NOTHING!


A length of wire and some sockets? xx :sm16:


----------



## binkbrice

grandma susan said:


> I must have missed something. I didnt know DD was in hospital or why....I hope all is good for her now? Give her a hug from me.


She had strabismus surgery Friday and her eye looks horrible!


----------



## binkbrice

SaxonLady said:


> NOTHING!


That sounds about like here this year with having to fix my car and DD's surgery....there won't be much that's for sure!


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a sunny/cloudy Wales. Dinner's all ready (full roast pork dinner) and the rest of the day is mine. Freya here I come. Have a peaceful Sunday, see you all later. xx


That sounds delicious; I love roast pork, but I had a delicious meal of roast chicken and garden vegetable soup/stew, it's the first thing I have had for almost a week; except for cereal, toast and some hot chocolate drinks with plenty of water in between. I was actually able to concentrate enough to do a bit of knitting very early this morning, so it looks like I have finally turned a corner! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I bet it will heal in no time at all as she is so young, don't fret, Mom!!! xxxxx


Yes, as long as she follows instructions, she should heal quite quickly! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Well be sure you behave yourselves. We dont want you pregnant.... :sm04:


????????????????????????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Susan, glad you had a nice shower and I hope you can get someone to sort your garden for you, soon, by the sound of it!! Chris, glad you arrived safely at your holiday destination, have a lovely time and I hope the weather is kind to you!!
> 
> Was just going out shopping when DH couldn't find his walking stick. We searched high and low for it before he eventually remembered that he last saw it at DD's house yesterday, when we went to check all was ok, although we couldn't actually get in as the key wouldn't work. So, we trekked back over there and there it was, leaning up against the front door, where he had put it to try the lock!
> 
> This afternoon was nice at Greenwich Park, the band played a nice mixture, a bit of Gilbert & Sullivan, a medley of show tunes and their take on some pop songs, old and not-so-old! It was a mixture of dark grey clouds and sunshine but although it was chilly at times, we got away without rain. It was so lovely to see so many young families out in the park for the afternoon, dads dancing with their little girls and toddlers running around on the grass!!


That sounds wonderful! When I first saw the Rotunda, I thought it was the Rotunda in my own town, then I saw all the trees around the one in your photo, and I don't think we have that many trees around ours. ????????????


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> Don't call on me! I had the electrician round yesterday. He is going to have to redo the entire house electrics, as we still have the board and wiring that was put in in the '30s, and it is on its last legs. I didn't realise that we had so many places with electrics. We have a normal 3 up, 3 down house with a garage at the side and a 4th bedroom and a bathroom above it, that's 9 spaces. We also have a glass outhouse and a workshop in the back garden, and I had forgotten about the well-lit loft with two sockets. That makes TWELVE. And nowhere to put anything.
> 
> I am dreading the estimate.


OMG ........ that is a whole lot of replacements ..... just hope it doesn't break the bank for you! xoxo


----------



## Xiang

Well that is me caught up, now onto my knitting; so I can finish this shawl and begin something else! Perhaps I will get my wheel out tonight, and do some spinning, and finish the yarn for my jacket! ????????????

Have a good day, whatever you happen to be doing! xoxoxo


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> That sounds about like here this year with having to fix my car and DD's surgery....there won't be much that's for sure!


In some ways the years of not much in the way of money makes them better because we become inventive in creating Christmas out of not a lot


----------



## lifeline

SaxonLady said:


> Don't call on me! I had the electrician round yesterday. He is going to have to redo the entire house electrics, as we still have the board and wiring that was put in in the '30s, and it is on its last legs. I didn't realise that we had so many places with electrics. We have a normal 3 up, 3 down house with a garage at the side and a 4th bedroom and a bathroom above it, that's 9 spaces. We also have a glass outhouse and a workshop in the back garden, and I had forgotten about the well-lit loft with two sockets. That makes TWELVE. And nowhere to put anything.
> 
> I am dreading the estimate.


Yikes that sounds expensive but well worth having done.


----------



## lifeline

Xiang said:


> That sounds wonderful! When I first saw the Rotunda, I thought it was the Rotunda in my own town, then I saw all the trees around the one in your photo, and I don't think we have that many trees around ours. ????????????


Interesting,we call it a 'band stand'.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey, althoughh there are dark clouds looming.

Had a wonderful day at Fibre East. There was a lot of yarn and tops aimed at the speciality spinner, weaver and knitter. Just right up my street. Bought a load of tops for felt making for the WI group as well as some very special just spun yarn. For me I just bought some silk thread for dorset buttons and 2 balls of cheap yarn at £1.50 each. It was a bit like the Welsh show but smaller.

Came home and had a chinese take away, then the family skyped, they had been to Italy for lunch. So all in all a perfect day.

KnitWIts and Chaos plus a few grandchildre (not mine) here this morning, so I will catch you later. happy monday xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> That sounds delicious; I love roast pork, but I had a delicious meal of roast chicken and garden vegetable soup/stew, it's the first thing I have had for almost a week; except for cereal, toast and some hot chocolate drinks with plenty of water in between. I was actually able to concentrate enough to do a bit of knitting very early this morning, so it looks like I have finally turned a corner! ????????????


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, althoughh there are dark clouds looming.
> 
> Had a wonderful day at Fibre East. There was a lot of yarn and tops aimed at the speciality spinner, weaver and knitter. Just right up my street. Bought a load of tops for felt making for the WI group as well as some very special just spun yarn. For me I just bought some silk thread for dorset buttons and 2 balls of cheap yarn at £1.50 each. It was a bit like the Welsh show but smaller.
> 
> Came home and had a chinese take away, then the family skyped, they had been to Italy for lunch. So all in all a perfect day.
> 
> KnitWIts and Chaos plus a few grandchildre (not mine) here this morning, so I will catch you later. happy monday xxx


Sounds great and well done for being so restrained, looks as though you had a great day all round. Sounds dead posh - went to Italy for lunch :sm09: :sm09: xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a (at the moment) sunny and breezy Wales but lots of clouds around too so anything could, and probably will happen. Freya is coming along slowly but at least I didn't go swimming yesterday but lots of counting out loud and lifelines but think I am about half way through, going to find something very simple to do when I've finished. :sm09: See you later. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> A length of wire and some sockets? xx :sm16:


It is illegal to do any work on your home electrics unless you are a qualified electrician.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds great and well done for being so restrained, looks as though you had a great day all round. Sounds dead posh - went to Italy for lunch :sm09: :sm09: xx


It does, doesn't it? When shall we go?


----------



## SaxonLady

The sun is shining, but there are clouds. They are supposed to lessen during the day. Before I can do anything else I have some accounts to do. 

DS2 and family have been away for 10 days, camping at the War and Peace show, but are home now, so I shall expect to see something of them before long.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> It does, doesn't it? When shall we go?


I don't do posh. xx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> The sun is shining, but there are clouds. They are supposed to lessen during the day. Before I can do anything else I have some accounts to do.
> 
> DS2 and family have been away for 10 days, camping at the War and Peace show, but are home now, so I shall expect to see something of them before long.


It is now pouring with rain here. xx :sm13:


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> I don't do posh. xx :sm23:


Just for once you'd enjoy it.


----------



## grandma susan

Morning girls. Its Monday..Its sunny...AND its s and B. What more can we ask for? Hope you all have a good day/night whatever you do.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Its Monday..Its sunny...AND its s and B. What more can we ask for? Hope you all have a good day/night whatever you do.


Morning Susan, lucky you with the sunshine it keeps raining here. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:14 am EST and 22'C (72'F). It's sunny with not a cloud in the sky, even though the forecasters said it was going to rain all this week.
Yesterday we were at my sister's and everyone had ended up in the pool, it was in the 30's temperature. We saw a dark cloud and it started raining. Everyone stayed in as we were wet already. Then the wind started and thunder and lightning and everyone ran for the house. My sister's cat, who was out beside the pool, ran under the deck and stayed there until the rain stopped. The rain ended up coming in horizontal in through the house windows, so everyone was running around with towels, mopping the hardwood floors and closing windows. In a few minutes the storm moved off, but we kept hearing thunder in the distance so no one went back in the pool. That was fun.

'


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Its Monday..Its sunny...AND its s and B. What more can we ask for? Hope you all have a good day/night whatever you do.


Enjoy your sunshine and S and B.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> It is illegal to do any work on your home electrics unless you are a qualified electrician.


Over here, you can work on them, but they have to be inspected by a qualified electrician before they can be hooked up to the electric distribution panel. I've done a bit of electrical work in this house, but mostly just switching out lights and switches. We had a lot of bare wires when we moved in as the previous people had removed most of the lights before they left.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a (at the moment) sunny and breezy Wales but lots of clouds around too so anything could, and probably will happen. Freya is coming along slowly but at least I didn't go swimming yesterday but lots of counting out loud and lifelines but think I am about half way through, going to find something very simple to do when I've finished. :sm09: See you later. xx


Can't wait to see it.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, althoughh there are dark clouds looming.
> 
> Had a wonderful day at Fibre East. There was a lot of yarn and tops aimed at the speciality spinner, weaver and knitter. Just right up my street. Bought a load of tops for felt making for the WI group as well as some very special just spun yarn. For me I just bought some silk thread for dorset buttons and 2 balls of cheap yarn at £1.50 each. It was a bit like the Welsh show but smaller.
> 
> Came home and had a chinese take away, then the family skyped, they had been to Italy for lunch. So all in all a perfect day.
> 
> KnitWIts and Chaos plus a few grandchildre (not mine) here this morning, so I will catch you later. happy monday xxx


Fibre East sounds great. 
It sounds like that family are getting all over Europe.
You sound busy again, so enjoy your busyness.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Well that is me caught up, now onto my knitting; so I can finish this shawl and begin something else! Perhaps I will get my wheel out tonight, and do some spinning, and finish the yarn for my jacket! ????????????
> 
> Have a good day, whatever you happen to be doing! xoxoxo


And all the fibre goodness will help make you feel better too.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Don't call on me! I had the electrician round yesterday. He is going to have to redo the entire house electrics, as we still have the board and wiring that was put in in the '30s, and it is on its last legs. I didn't realise that we had so many places with electrics. We have a normal 3 up, 3 down house with a garage at the side and a 4th bedroom and a bathroom above it, that's 9 spaces. We also have a glass outhouse and a workshop in the back garden, and I had forgotten about the well-lit loft with two sockets. That makes TWELVE. And nowhere to put anything.
> 
> I am dreading the estimate.


Ouch!!! :sm14: xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> That sounds delicious; I love roast pork, but I had a delicious meal of roast chicken and garden vegetable soup/stew, it's the first thing I have had for almost a week; except for cereal, toast and some hot chocolate drinks with plenty of water in between. I was actually able to concentrate enough to do a bit of knitting very early this morning, so it looks like I have finally turned a corner! ????????????


I'm glad you are feeling better.
I made some pork medallions on a stick on the barbeque. I didn't realize that the medallions had bacon wrapped around them and I set the whole bottom of the barbeque on fire because of the bacon fat. It burned off quickly and the medallions were great.


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> She had strabismus surgery Friday and her eye looks horrible!


I really hope it works for her! I needed that operation a s a child but my dad wouldn't agree to it, in case it went wrong. Although I grew out of most of it, you can still see it if I am tired and not wearing my specs!! Fingers crossed!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> That sounds delicious; I love roast pork, but I had a delicious meal of roast chicken and garden vegetable soup/stew, it's the first thing I have had for almost a week; except for cereal, toast and some hot chocolate drinks with plenty of water in between. I was actually able to concentrate enough to do a bit of knitting very early this morning, so it looks like I have finally turned a corner! ????????????


Good news!! xx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> That sounds wonderful! When I first saw the Rotunda, I thought it was the Rotunda in my own town, then I saw all the trees around the one in your photo, and I don't think we have that many trees around ours. ????????????


That's very similar, isn't it? Do they have band concerts there? It looks lovely!


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> She had strabismus surgery Friday and her eye looks horrible!


I just looked that surgery up on Google.
"Bruising is unavoidable. On the surface of the eye, this appears bright (or blood) red. This is so because the blood lies beneath a clear membrane (the conjunctiva). The amount of bruising will vary from person to person, and even from eye to eye. While this observation is the most dramatic after surgery, it is probably the least meaningful, in that it will all go away within about two weeks. "
Does she had a followup appointment with her doctor scheduled where you can ask about the appearance of her eye? The doctor may be able to put your mind at ease.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a (at the moment) sunny and breezy Wales but lots of clouds around too so anything could, and probably will happen. Freya is coming along slowly but at least I didn't go swimming yesterday but lots of counting out loud and lifelines but think I am about half way through, going to find something very simple to do when I've finished. :sm09: See you later. xx


Can't wait to see the finished article!! You must keep this one for yourself as it has given you so much trouble!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> It has been a gorgeous day here today. Perhaps as well because this was Lions (a charity) weekend and yesterday was miserable. Today was bus rally so I got rid of DH all day! The stalls along the promenade must have had a good day. I stayed home and chilled on my own.


Isn't "me" time wonderful. I don't get it often.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> It is illegal to do any work on your home electrics unless you are a qualified electrician.


Yes but you could still buy them and give them to your electrician! (I think Barny was joking!!!)


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> Don't call on me! I had the electrician round yesterday. He is going to have to redo the entire house electrics, as we still have the board and wiring that was put in in the '30s, and it is on its last legs. I didn't realise that we had so many places with electrics. We have a normal 3 up, 3 down house with a garage at the side and a 4th bedroom and a bathroom above it, that's 9 spaces. We also have a glass outhouse and a workshop in the back garden, and I had forgotten about the well-lit loft with two sockets. That makes TWELVE. And nowhere to put anything.
> 
> I am dreading the estimate.


It's a lot of work, but the alternative is overheated wires and possible fire. 
Take a deep breath before you look at the estimate. Over here, plumbers and electricians are paid very well.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Susan, glad you had a nice shower and I hope you can get someone to sort your garden for you, soon, by the sound of it!! Chris, glad you arrived safely at your holiday destination, have a lovely time and I hope the weather is kind to you!!
> 
> Was just going out shopping when DH couldn't find his walking stick. We searched high and low for it before he eventually remembered that he last saw it at DD's house yesterday, when we went to check all was ok, although we couldn't actually get in as the key wouldn't work. So, we trekked back over there and there it was, leaning up against the front door, where he had put it to try the lock!
> 
> This afternoon was nice at Greenwich Park, the band played a nice mixture, a bit of Gilbert & Sullivan, a medley of show tunes and their take on some pop songs, old and not-so-old! It was a mixture of dark grey clouds and sunshine but although it was chilly at times, we got away without rain. It was so lovely to see so many young families out in the park for the afternoon, dads dancing with their little girls and toddlers running around on the grass!!


And that makes sense. If he needed two hands to try to get the key to work, he would put the walking stick down. :sm01: 
Your bandstand looks different from ours. We have concerts and dance demonstrations in ours all summer long.


----------



## London Girl

Good afternoon all! Have been to Zumba this morning, although I almost didn't make it as I have had a sore back, think it might be a bit of sciatica, it doesn't hurt if I keep moving but if I sit for a while, ouch!! I have my appointment for the knee doctor, next Monday, hope he can sort me out!! One of my Zumba gals has been helping a friend clear out her late aunts house and this morning, I was the lucky recipient of lots of quality sewing thread, other sewing notions and a big bag of knitting needles! The needles will go straight up to the charity shop as they are all straights but I salvaged some crochet hooks and stitch holders for me! I have also had my hair cut this morning but haven't yet had time to make it look decent, hey ho!!

Catch you all later, lots of love xxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. Its sunny. I'm just out of the shower and sitting in the sunlight in the lounge drying my hair. Ive just had myself a lovely shower. Theres nothing to report, other than the weeds in the back garden (prickles) are about my size and I cant get at them. Ive a feeling Im going to look for a gardener. We seem to have a terrific crop of apples and a lot of pears but I cant get at them. The back garden is on such a bank. Oh well,,,just another thing to think about. We'll manage somehow. We need to tackle it wearing suits of armour!!!!


It does sound like time to hire a gardener. Let someone else get the prickles.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> We have arrived, the sun is shining. Very excited grandson when we arrived, he showed us around & said he was sorry but they only have one bed for us. He said that it is a good things as we can cuddle. Out of the mouths of babes. Bye for now!


Cute. I'm glad that you went and have arrived safely. Enjoy your time on holiday.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Off for my walk this morning. Will be doing the exciting job of grocery shopping today and maybe helping Mr. Ric at the garbage dump getting rid of more roofing (or that may way until tomorrow). He has a friend helping him out this parts of this weekend so is making some progress). Have a great one everyone! xxxooo


I'm hoping that all your house prep will be over soon. Enjoy your walk.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Have a great time! We've got more sunshine today and in the 80sF. It's looking like it could get up to 100F on Thursday (I guess that will be only the 4th time ever of hitting 100 or above). Way too hot for me. xxxooo


TOO HOT!!!!


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to go now. I didn't go into work as I had a bad stomach all last night, but it seems to have settle now that I'm not going into work. I think it was the coleslaw on the weekend. Heat and mayonaise don't go well together.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to go now. I didn't go into work as I had a bad stomach all last night, but it seems to have settle now that I'm not going into work. I think it was the coleslaw on the weekend. Heat and mayonaise don't go well together.
> Everyone have a great day.


How very true - about the mayo and heat!! Glad you are feeling better and enjoy the rest of your long weekend!! xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> I really hope it works for her! I needed that operation a s a child but my dad wouldn't agree to it, in case it went wrong. Although I grew out of most of it, you can still see it if I am tired and not wearing my specs!! Fingers crossed!! xxx


Same with DH. Did you wear the patch? Hope DD is okay following surgery.


----------



## jinx

A quick hello. I was planning on having time to spend on the computer today. Got an early morning phone call asking if great granddaughter could visit today. Of course, she can come and play. I will catch up with you all tomorrow. Hope you are having a great day.


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Same with DH. Did you wear the patch? Hope DD is okay following surgery.


Yes, I had the patch, paper tape on my spex and a large smelly sticking plaster over my eye!! They also had this machine where the left eye could see a tiger and the right eye a cage and I had to try and get the tiger in the cage, so frustrating because it was impossible!!!!


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> And that makes sense. If he needed two hands to try to get the key to work, he would put the walking stick down. :sm01:
> Your bandstand looks different from ours. We have concerts and dance demonstrations in ours all summer long.


That looks much bigger than any bandstand. Is it permanent?


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Can't wait to see it.


Nor can I. xx :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Yes but you could still buy them and give them to your electrician! (I think Barny was joking!!!)


Our minds work uncannily together. xxxx :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon all! Have been to Zumba this morning, although I almost didn't make it as I have had a sore back, think it might be a bit of sciatica, it doesn't hurt if I keep moving but if I sit for a while, ouch!! I have my appointment for the knee doctor, next Monday, hope he can sort me out!! One of my Zumba gals has been helping a friend clear out her late aunts house and this morning, I was the lucky recipient of lots of quality sewing thread, other sewing notions and a big bag of knitting needles! The needles will go straight up to the charity shop as they are all straights but I salvaged some crochet hooks and stitch holders for me! I have also had my hair cut this morning but haven't yet had time to make it look decent, hey ho!!
> 
> Catch you all later, lots of love xxxxx


Hurray your appointment has come, hope he can sort you out. xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls. I went to S and B today. Not so many folk there so it was a lot nicer. ANYWAY...Someone has asked me to go on a bus trip on Wednesday to Skipton and over the Yorkshire Dales. I usually go to DS's on Wednesday but theres no reason not to change. It was a strange feeling saying yes straight away, because it was bitter sweet. I realised there was no one at home to miss me. Im not moaning at all...Its just a fact and I now please myself what I do. Not that Albert ever stopped me doing anything. When you're married you consider each other. I miss that in a way, but I'm fine, dont go thinking that Im not.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. I went to S and B today. Not so many folk there so it was a lot nicer. ANYWAY...Someone has asked me to go on a bus trip on Wednesday to Skipton and over the Yorkshire Dales. I usually go to DS's on Wednesday but theres no reason not to change. It was a strange feeling saying yes straight away, because it was bitter sweet. I realised there was no one at home to miss me. Im not moaning at all...Its just a fact and I now please myself what I do. Not that Albert ever stopped me doing anything. When you're married you consider each other. I miss that in a way, but I'm fine, dont go thinking that Im not.


Being one gives you a wonderful sense of freedom. Don't feel that you have to explain the pleasure, or feel guilty. Remember, Albert is always with you.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> That looks much bigger than any bandstand. Is it permanent?


The Greenwich Park bandstand? Yes it's permanent and is of the usual size!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Our minds work uncannily together. xxxx :sm16:


 :sm24: :sm09: :sm09: xxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Hurray your appointment has come, hope he can sort you out. xxxx


Me too love. Apparently, he does hips _and_ knees so may try and get him to investigate what is causing my current discomfort! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> Being one gives you a wonderful sense of freedom. Don't feel that you have to explain the pleasure, or feel guilty. Remember, Albert is always with you.


Thankyou my Saxy. I really believe he is. Some folk may think me daft, but Im sure he is.


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. I went to S and B today. Not so many folk there so it was a lot nicer. ANYWAY...Someone has asked me to go on a bus trip on Wednesday to Skipton and over the Yorkshire Dales. I usually go to DS's on Wednesday but theres no reason not to change. It was a strange feeling saying yes straight away, because it was bitter sweet. I realised there was no one at home to miss me. Im not moaning at all...Its just a fact and I now please myself what I do. Not that Albert ever stopped me doing anything. When you're married you consider each other. I miss that in a way, but I'm fine, dont go thinking that Im not.


It's always weird when you break the habits of a lifetime and I get exactly what you mean, the more you do it the less strange it will feel! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Have I told you recently that I love you londy??? looking forward to the next time I see you.......


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> The Greenwich Park bandstand? Yes it's permanent and is of the usual size!


no. I know that one.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> It's a lot of work, but the alternative is overheated wires and possible fire.
> Take a deep breath before you look at the estimate. Over here, plumbers and electricians are paid very well.


They are over here also! ????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> That's very similar, isn't it? Do they have band concerts there? It looks lovely!


I think they do sometimes, not sure; I know they are used for special events, like ANZAC DAY, and when there are Fairs, Street markets, after the Christmas pageant and other community events.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. I went to S and B today. Not so many folk there so it was a lot nicer. ANYWAY...Someone has asked me to go on a bus trip on Wednesday to Skipton and over the Yorkshire Dales. I usually go to DS's on Wednesday but theres no reason not to change. It was a strange feeling saying yes straight away, because it was bitter sweet. I realised there was no one at home to miss me. Im not moaning at all...Its just a fact and I now please myself what I do. Not that Albert ever stopped me doing anything. When you're married you consider each other. I miss that in a way, but I'm fine, dont go thinking that Im not.


Good for you, I liked going to Skipton when we lived up there. xx


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> And that makes sense. If he needed two hands to try to get the key to work, he would put the walking stick down. :sm01:
> Your bandstand looks different from ours. We have concerts and dance demonstrations in ours all summer long.


Our summer is far too hot to have occasions throughout the Summer during the day, but Spring and Autumn often have much friendlier temperatures. Any events during the Summer are usually held in the evenings.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to go now. I didn't go into work as I had a bad stomach all last night, but it seems to have settle now that I'm not going into work. I think it was the coleslaw on the weekend. Heat and mayonaise don't go well together.
> Everyone have a great day.


You just needed an extra day off! xoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> Being one gives you a wonderful sense of freedom. Don't feel that you have to explain the pleasure, or feel guilty. Remember, Albert is always with you.


Ditto from me, Susan. You're doing so great! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> The Greenwich Park bandstand? Yes it's permanent and is of the usual size!


I think Janet mentioned the one in Canada! ????????


----------



## Xiang

All caught up again, now I am going to watch some more Game of Thrones. Have a great day everyone! xoxoxo


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> All caught up again, now I am going to watch some more Game of Thrones. Have a great day everyone! xoxoxo


I read the books but haven't gotten to see the show much. I don't have hbo????


----------



## linkan

Having a lazy day with dh . He's off today so we have just been watching a little TV and eating some pizza lol.


----------



## linkan

D's moved into another apartment with his bestie Jacob. It's a nice enough place. It's the same apartments I lived in when I met dh... How funny is that.


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> Our summer is far too hot to have occasions throughout the Summer during the day, but Spring and Autumn often have much friendlier temperatures. Any events during the Summer are usually held in the evenings.


Record breaking heat for us this week.....ughhhh. The basement is as warm as upstairs, so no reprieve.


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Record breaking heat for us this week.....ughhhh. The basement is as warm as upstairs, so no reprieve.


Ugh is right! Definitely not my kind of warmth. Not looking forward to the next few days!!! :sm03: xxxooo


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. I went to S and B today. Not so many folk there so it was a lot nicer. ANYWAY...Someone has asked me to go on a bus trip on Wednesday to Skipton and over the Yorkshire Dales. I usually go to DS's on Wednesday but theres no reason not to change. It was a strange feeling saying yes straight away, because it was bitter sweet. I realised there was no one at home to miss me. Im not moaning at all...Its just a fact and I now please myself what I do. Not that Albert ever stopped me doing anything. When you're married you consider each other. I miss that in a way, but I'm fine, dont go thinking that Im not.


I've noticed you are fine as I've read your posts ad I've felt so good knowing you are ok but that doesn't mean you are not aware of how changed your life is. I can sure say mine has changed. My friends say I'm doing well but I too miss family being home. Seems around 9:00 I sense it's wrong that they are not home waiting for me. But I go home and life goes on. That's how it has to be for now. You were very nice to comsider your hubs feelings. I always told my hub and mom what my plans were and I'd adjust if they had other plans that included me or they would adjust their plans.you need and derserve happiness now especially.


----------



## jollypolly

I'm sad tonight because my sister in law died and the funeral was this morning. Also I watched a documentary about a nun who was murdered in Baltimore md. Because she was going to try to stop a priest who was abusing girls in the Catholic high school. In 1969. It was a true story and the nun was so lovely..only 25 years old. I've been sad for the past 2 days since I watched the documentary on Netflix. My dog is recovering nicely...seems peppier. But son and I take turns watching she doesn't chew her incision. I will be glad when she heals so we can go out together. I had to go to mom's to get the mail by myself and I was nervous because the documentary said police and business men were involved in the young girls being abused and I felt unsafe. I need to watch something funny. Tv is showing Dom Delouis on the old Johny Carson show tonight but I'm going to sleep. I got us early for the funeral.


----------



## grandma susan

Morning girls. Its quite breezy today. Im going to the over 60's later.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Record breaking heat for us this week.....ughhhh. The basement is as warm as upstairs, so no reprieve.


I wish.xx

Today
Thunder17 °C
13 °C Feels like

Tomorrow
Light rain18 °C
13 °C Feels like

Thu 3 Aug
Light shower day17 °C
13 °C Feels like

Fri 4 Aug
Light shower day16 °C
11 °C Feels like

Sat 5 Aug
Light shower day15 °C
10 °C Feels like

Sun 6 Aug
Cloudy15 °C
10 °C Feels like.

Mon 7 Aug
Light shower day15 °C
9 °C


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> I wish.xx
> 
> Today
> Thunder17 °C
> 13 °C Feels like
> 
> Tomorrow
> Light rain18 °C
> 13 °C Feels like
> 
> Thu 3 Aug
> Light shower day17 °C
> 13 °C Feels like
> 
> Fri 4 Aug
> Light shower day16 °C
> 11 °C Feels like
> 
> Sat 5 Aug
> Light shower day15 °C
> 10 °C Feels like
> 
> Sun 6 Aug
> Cloudy15 °C
> 10 °C Feels like.
> 
> Mon 7 Aug
> Light shower day15 °C
> 9 °C


Sunny hugs xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Sunny hugs xxxxx


Thanks I need them, curry for dinner. xx :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all, dinner is ready for the next three days so it will be back to Freya this afternoon, I've got over 300 stitches on at the moment, goodness knows how many I'll have at the end, it takes ages to do one row but I will plod on. See you all later, have a good day, hope you win Susan. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Record breaking heat for us this week.....ughhhh. The basement is as warm as upstairs, so no reprieve.


I couldn't take that heat. How do you get away from it, aside from loads of fans?


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:10 am EST and 18'C (64'F). Sunny at the moment but 30'C and thunderstorms this afternoon, just like yesterday. I'll be trying to stay in air conditioning all day.
My knitting is plodding on. Did I say I'd prefer not to do Japanese short rows? And my Marisa is fuzzy, almost too fuzzy to tink?


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> I couldn't take that heat. How do you get away from it, aside from loads of fans?


Air conditioning and iced drinks.
If I could, I'd be at my sister's house in her pool.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all, dinner is ready for the next three days so it will be back to Freya this afternoon, I've got over 300 stitches on at the moment, goodness knows how many I'll have at the end, it takes ages to do one row but I will plod on. See you all later, have a good day, hope you win Susan. xx


I'm sure it will be amazing when it's done.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> I wish.xx
> 
> Today
> Thunder17 °C
> 13 °C Feels like
> 
> Tomorrow
> Light rain18 °C
> 13 °C Feels like
> 
> Thu 3 Aug
> Light shower day17 °C
> 13 °C Feels like
> 
> Fri 4 Aug
> Light shower day16 °C
> 11 °C Feels like
> 
> Sat 5 Aug
> Light shower day15 °C
> 10 °C Feels like
> 
> Sun 6 Aug
> Cloudy15 °C
> 10 °C Feels like.
> 
> Mon 7 Aug
> Light shower day15 °C
> 9 °C


Ouch, those look like spring temperatures.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Its quite breezy today. Im going to the over 60's later.


Enjoy over 60's.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> I'm sad tonight because my sister in law died and the funeral was this morning. Also I watched a documentary about a nun who was murdered in Baltimore md. Because she was going to try to stop a priest who was abusing girls in the Catholic high school. In 1969. It was a true story and the nun was so lovely..only 25 years old. I've been sad for the past 2 days since I watched the documentary on Netflix. My dog is recovering nicely...seems peppier. But son and I take turns watching she doesn't chew her incision. I will be glad when she heals so we can go out together. I had to go to mom's to get the mail by myself and I was nervous because the documentary said police and business men were involved in the young girls being abused and I felt unsafe. I need to watch something funny. Tv is showing Dom Delouis on the old Johny Carson show tonight but I'm going to sleep. I got us early for the funeral.


You definitely need a pick-me-up. I'd watch some different shows on Netflix.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Record breaking heat for us this week.....ughhhh. The basement is as warm as upstairs, so no reprieve.


At those temperatures, those fires are not going to be going away.
I hope your ice maker is working well. Lots of iced tea and lemonade.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> I read the books but haven't gotten to see the show much. I don't have hbo????


I've read the books and watched it on HBO, and sorry to say, I like the HBO version better.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Me too love. Apparently, he does hips _and_ knees so may try and get him to investigate what is causing my current discomfort! xxxx


I hope he finds something that works for you.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> That looks much bigger than any bandstand. Is it permanent?


Yes, our bandshell is permanent. It was built in 1946 behind the town hall , but was moved to Memorial Park in 1992. The shell shape amplifies the sound on the stage. When they add loudspeakers, we can hear the music at our house a few miles away.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> A quick hello. I was planning on having time to spend on the computer today. Got an early morning phone call asking if great granddaughter could visit today. Of course, she can come and play. I will catch up with you all tomorrow. Hope you are having a great day.


I'm sure you had a lovely play day with great granddaughter.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm all caught up so I'll sign off now.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Ouch, those look like spring temperatures.


They do. We've got a high heat warning from this afternoon through Friday night. Fans are a blessing here as not a lot of us have air conditioning in our houses as normally we don't need it. We'll just tough it out. Off for my walk in a few minutes. Meeting up with a couple of friends this afternoon. Not much else on the calendar for today. Enjoy yourselves! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I hope he finds something that works for you.


Me, too, Londy! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Having a lovely lunch with Rebecca and June by the river in Richmond.???????????????????????????????? xxx hic!


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I read the books but haven't gotten to see the show much. I don't have hbo????


I don't either, but I have an android tv box, that I am able to use to access a lot of films (even the newly released ones), many TV series from all over the world (I think, haven't really had enough to explore very much, yet), but it is really good to be able to choose something other than most of the rubbish that is free on tv. I haven't got this box set up properly yet, so it is a bit hit and miss, whether we can find the show we want to watch; I think it is because of the weather, or a very crap internet atm! ???????????????? But it is good, when we do work it out properly each time. xoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> D's moved into another apartment with his bestie Jacob. It's a nice enough place. It's the same apartments I lived in when I met dh... How funny is that.


And so the hands of time move forward, and our children follow in our steps! Was he fortunate enough to get the actual apartment that you lived in, back then? xoxo


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Record breaking heat for us this week.....ughhhh. The basement is as warm as upstairs, so no reprieve.


Trish, they are fairly moderate temps for those of us, who live in this Arid state, but we don't get the ery low temps that you get during the Winter! ????????


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> I'm sad tonight because my sister in law died and the funeral was this morning. Also I watched a documentary about a nun who was murdered in Baltimore md. Because she was going to try to stop a priest who was abusing girls in the Catholic high school. In 1969. It was a true story and the nun was so lovely..only 25 years old. I've been sad for the past 2 days since I watched the documentary on Netflix. My dog is recovering nicely...seems peppier. But son and I take turns watching she doesn't chew her incision. I will be glad when she heals so we can go out together. I had to go to mom's to get the mail by myself and I was nervous because the documentary said police and business men were involved in the young girls being abused and I felt unsafe. I need to watch something funny. Tv is showing Dom Delouis on the old Johny Carson show tonight but I'm going to sleep. I got us early for the funeral.


Polly .....do you like irreverent humour? If you do, seed if you can find any of Billy Connelly's work. If you do, see I if you can find videos of any of his work, and keep them on hand for when you need some cheering up. I absolutely love his style of humour, he doesn't leave any subject untouched. xoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Enjoy over 60's.


Ditto from me too Susan! xoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I've read the books and watched it on HBO, and sorry to say, I like the HBO version better.


I liked the version I saw in my mind, as I was reading books, it was so incredible, and unfortunately nobody can duplicate the films I see, when I am reading a good book/series. xoxo


----------



## Xiang

Well that is me all caught up, until the next lot of chatting, so I am leaving now to watch 'A Haindmaiden's Tale'! Have any of you seen this series? xoxo


----------



## jinx

Morning. I have to feel fortunate as the temperatures in my area seem perfect and the sun is shining. I sympathize with you that have too much heat or cold or rain. 
My beautiful day fell apart yesterday. When my granddaughter was dropping off great grand our renter rushed in. She had just been notified to come to the hospital, her husband had developed left sided paralysis. She needed help getting ready as she broke her right hand. I returned in the afternoon just as the neighbor was returning with her friend. Her husband had had a heart attack and died. They just got married in March and had such big plans.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Having a lovely lunch with Rebecca and June by the river in Richmond.???????????????????????????????? xxx hic!


Just had a curry dinner with the heating on and torrential rain and thunder outside. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> Well that is me all caught up, until the next lot of chatting, so I am leaving now to watch 'A Haindmaiden's Tale'! Have any of you seen this series? xoxo


Have recorded it all but haven't watched any of it yet. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> Having a lovely lunch with Rebecca and June by the river in Richmond.???????????????????????????????? xxx hic!


I was just looking at the band shells and rotundas and thinking what fun it would be to be all together at one of our outdoor concerts. We have some lovely venues.

http://www.mppd.org

http://www.dailyherald.com/article/20150920/news/150929947/

http://www.google.com/search?q=Bandshell+Millenium+Park+Chicago+photos&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-us&client=safari#imgrc=nxOZg7lcnAUiyM:

https://www.timeout.com/chicago/blog/ravinia-festival-lineup-announced-for-summer-2017-031417


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> Just had a curry dinner with the heating on and torrential rain and thunder outside. xx :sm23: :sm23:


Could I get a recipe? I tried a butter curry recipe and DD said it was just so so.


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> Well that is me all caught up, until the next lot of chatting, so I am leaving now to watch 'A Haindmaiden's Tale'! Have any of you seen this series? xoxo


I have, it's a disturbing one isn't it. I just binge watched the strain this past week. Also disturbing but I like those kinds of shows. I can't wait for the walking dead to come back on... Love me some Rick Grimes and Daryl Dixon!!????


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> And so the hands of time move forward, and our children follow in our steps! Was he fortunate enough to get the actual apartment that you lived in, back then? xoxo


No he didn't, they have a two bedroom mine was just one.


----------



## linkan

We've had a break in the heat and it's almost fall like weather right now with a nice cool breeze. 
I'm going to cut the pieces for sweet peas blanket and see how far I can get on that today.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Having a lovely lunch with Rebecca and June by the river in Richmond.???????????????????????????????? xxx hic!


How fun! Love and hugs to you all!! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Just had a curry dinner with the heating on and torrential rain and thunder outside. xx :sm23: :sm23:


It's been a lovely day here. I have been out to lunch with the Green Army, as one of them is moving away. :sm23: :sm23: It was another one's birthday. Two cakes!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> Could I get a recipe? I tried a butter curry recipe and DD said it was just so so.


I don't use a recipe, it's just what I have. I thick cut an onion and fry gently until softened. Add a table spoonful of flour and fry it off, then add 450 mls of stock, stir until thickened, today I used a pork stock cube as I was using left over pork. Then some garlic and black pepper and two teaspoonsful of medium curry powder. After that you can put in what you like in the way of cooked veg. Today I put mushrooms, peas and chopped leeks and some sage. Sometimes I put carrots in but it's up to you. Whatever you have. Serve with rice and hopefully enjoy. Just go by taste. xx


----------



## LondonChris

Afternoon from a very sunny Kent. We are having such a good time, the boys are loving the caravan. It has a huge balcony all round where the baby seems to be spending most of his time. They have been swimming & enjoying the activities for the children. The internet is very unreliable but I will catch up soon. Off for a drink while the boys dance! Love to you all. Xx


----------



## lifeline

LondonChris said:


> Afternoon from a very sunny Kent. We are having such a good time, the boys are loving the caravan. It has a huge balcony all round where the baby seems to be spending most of his time. They have been swimming & enjoying the activities for the children. The internet is very unreliable but I will catch up soon. Off for a drink while the boys dance! Love to you all. Xx


It sounds ideal Chris, continue to enjoy your time there.


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> I don't use a recipe, it's just what I have. I thick cut an onion and fry gently until softened. Add a table spoonful of flour and fry it off, then add 450 mls of stock, stir until thickened, today I used a pork stock cube as I was using left over pork. Then some garlic and black pepper and two teaspoonsful of medium curry powder. After that you can put in what you like in the way of cooked veg. Today I put mushrooms, peas and chopped leeks and some sage. Sometimes I put carrots in but it's up to you. Whatever you have. Serve with rice and hopefully enjoy. Just go by taste. xx


That sounds yummy! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> Afternoon from a very sunny Kent. We are having such a good time, the boys are loving the caravan. It has a huge balcony all round where the baby seems to be spending most of his time. They have been swimming & enjoying the activities for the children. The internet is very unreliable but I will catch up soon. Off for a drink while the boys dance! Love to you all. Xx


Sounds like a wonderful time! Glad everyone is enjoying it. xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> I don't use a recipe, it's just what I have. I thick cut an onion and fry gently until softened. Add a table spoonful of flour and fry it off, then add 450 mls of stock, stir until thickened, today I used a pork stock cube as I was using left over pork. Then some garlic and black pepper and two teaspoonsful of medium curry powder. After that you can put in what you like in the way of cooked veg. Today I put mushrooms, peas and chopped leeks and some sage. Sometimes I put carrots in but it's up to you. Whatever you have. Serve with rice and hopefully enjoy. Just go by taste. xx


Thank you! My problem is I'm not sure what it's supposed to taste like as I've always shyed away from curry because an apt. house I lived in reeked of curry and made me sick.


----------



## PurpleFi

Back from a lovely day out with June and Rebecca, we met at Richmond on the river Thames, had a lovely walk by the river, lunch, lovely food and wine and lots of chat.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Back from a lovely day out with June and Rebecca, we met at Richmond on the river Thames, had a lovely walk by the river, lunch, lovely food and wine and lots of chat.


It all looks so lovely. I wish I could have been there.


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> Afternoon from a very sunny Kent. We are having such a good time, the boys are loving the caravan. It has a huge balcony all round where the baby seems to be spending most of his time. They have been swimming & enjoying the activities for the children. The internet is very unreliable but I will catch up soon. Off for a drink while the boys dance! Love to you all. Xx


Sounds great, wish I was there. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you! My problem is I'm not sure what it's supposed to taste like as I've always shyed away from curry because an apt. house I lived in reeked of curry and made me sick.


Try putting less curry in at the beginning and add more if you want to. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

After my lovely day out Mr P picked me up from the station at 5.05. When we got home he told me he thiks he might have a bite or something on his elbow, it is swollen, red ad hot. Rang the doctors who told he to come in immediately, which he did. Saw the doctor, started antibiotics and his arm is now in a sling. All by 5.45. Three cheers for the NHS. Of course it is his right arm so mealtimes could be fun.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Back from a lovely day out with June and Rebecca, we met at Richmond on the river Thames, had a lovely walk by the river, lunch, lovely food and wine and lots of chat.


Looks wonderful, wish I had been here, you would have drowned if you were here. xx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> After my lovely day out Mr P picked me up from the station at 5.05. When we got home he told me he thiks he might have a bite or something on his elbow, it is swollen, red ad hot. Rang the doctors who told he to come in immediately, which he did. Saw the doctor, started antibiotics and his arm is now in a sling. All by 5.45. Three cheers for the NHS. Of course it is his right arm so mealtimes could be fun.


Sounds nasty, mash his food up and give him a spoon. xx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Having a lazy day with dh . He's off today so we have just been watching a little TV and eating some pizza lol.


Sounds like a lovely day and one you should repeat often!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> D's moved into another apartment with his bestie Jacob. It's a nice enough place. It's the same apartments I lived in when I met dh... How funny is that.


Small world!!! xx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Record breaking heat for us this week.....ughhhh. The basement is as warm as upstairs, so no reprieve.


Oh no, no, no!! That's far too hot, make a complaint!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> I'm sad tonight because my sister in law died and the funeral was this morning. Also I watched a documentary about a nun who was murdered in Baltimore md. Because she was going to try to stop a priest who was abusing girls in the Catholic high school. In 1969. It was a true story and the nun was so lovely..only 25 years old. I've been sad for the past 2 days since I watched the documentary on Netflix. My dog is recovering nicely...seems peppier. But son and I take turns watching she doesn't chew her incision. I will be glad when she heals so we can go out together. I had to go to mom's to get the mail by myself and I was nervous because the documentary said police and business men were involved in the young girls being abused and I felt unsafe. I need to watch something funny. Tv is showing Dom Delouis on the old Johny Carson show tonight but I'm going to sleep. I got us early for the funeral.


Yep, happy thoughts and happy TV, try and steer clear of the miserable stuff!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I wish.xx
> 
> Today
> Thunder17 °C
> 13 °C Feels like
> 
> Tomorrow
> Light rain18 °C
> 13 °C Feels like
> 
> Thu 3 Aug
> Light shower day17 °C
> 13 °C Feels like
> 
> Fri 4 Aug
> Light shower day16 °C
> 11 °C Feels like
> 
> Sat 5 Aug
> Light shower day15 °C
> 10 °C Feels like
> 
> Sun 6 Aug
> Cloudy15 °C
> 10 °C Feels like.
> 
> Mon 7 Aug
> Light shower day15 °C
> 9 °C


Have you considered moving to Vancouver Island?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Back from a lovely day out with June and Rebecca, we met at Richmond on the river Thames, had a lovely walk by the river, lunch, lovely food and wine and lots of chat.


Wonderful photos and sounds like a lot a lot of fun! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:10 am EST and 18'C (64'F). Sunny at the moment but 30'C and thunderstorms this afternoon, just like yesterday. I'll be trying to stay in air conditioning all day.
> My knitting is plodding on. Did I say I'd prefer not to do Japanese short rows? And my Marisa is fuzzy, almost too fuzzy to tink?


I am still knitting with Kidsilk Haze which is very fuzzy, you will hear me swearing in Ontario if I have to frog it!!! x


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> After my lovely day out Mr P picked me up from the station at 5.05. When we got home he told me he thiks he might have a bite or something on his elbow, it is swollen, red ad hot. Rang the doctors who told he to come in immediately, which he did. Saw the doctor, started antibiotics and his arm is now in a sling. All by 5.45. Three cheers for the NHS. Of course it is his right arm so mealtimes could be fun.


Oh, no! Poor Mr. P. Glad you were able to get in to see the doctor and get the antibiotics. Sending healing hugs to him. Hope he gets better soon! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Oh no, no, no!! That's far too hot, make a complaint!!! xxxx


I wish we could!!!! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> They do. We've got a high heat warning from this afternoon through Friday night. Fans are a blessing here as not a lot of us have air conditioning in our houses as normally we don't need it. We'll just tough it out. Off for my walk in a few minutes. Meeting up with a couple of friends this afternoon. Not much else on the calendar for today. Enjoy yourselves! xxxooo


You're still walking in those high temps? I salute you!! xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> I really hope it works for her! I needed that operation a s a child but my dad wouldn't agree to it, in case it went wrong. Although I grew out of most of it, you can still see it if I am tired and not wearing my specs!! Fingers crossed!! xxx


I had to take her to the doctor yesterday because her cheek was turning red, turns out she is allergic to the ointment he was having me put in her eye bless her heart she was miserable all weekend and he gave her two different drops and even the redness in her eye is better today!!


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> You're still walking in those high temps? I salute you!! xxxx


Thankfully, because I get out so early in the morning, it's still a very comfortable 60F. Can't do the heat!!!! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. I have to feel fortunate as the temperatures in my area seem perfect and the sun is shining. I sympathize with you that have too much heat or cold or rain.
> My beautiful day fell apart yesterday. When my granddaughter was dropping off great grand our renter rushed in. She had just been notified to come to the hospital, her husband had developed left sided paralysis. She needed help getting ready as she broke her right hand. I returned in the afternoon just as the neighbor was returning with her friend. Her husband had had a heart attack and died. They just got married in March and had such big plans.


Oh dear, I'm so sorry you have such sadness around you jinx, I hope there is at least an equal amount of happy stuff coming your way soon xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> I had to take her to the doctor yesterday because her cheek was turning red, turns out she is allergic to the ointment he was having me put in her eye bless her heart she was miserable all weekend and he gave her two different drops and even the redness in her eye is better today!!


Thank goodness for that!!! Sending her many comforting and healing hugs!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, I'm so sorry you have such sadness around you jinx, I hope there is at least an equal amount of happy stuff coming your way soon xxxx


Me, too, Jinx. Sending you many comforting hugs! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> I was just looking at the band shells and rotundas and thinking what fun it would be to be all together at one of our outdoor concerts. We have some lovely venues.
> 
> http://www.mppd.org
> 
> http://www.dailyherald.com/article/20150920/news/150929947/
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?q=Bandshell+Millenium+Park+Chicago+photos&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-us&client=safari#imgrc=nxOZg7lcnAUiyM:
> 
> https://www.timeout.com/chicago/blog/ravinia-festival-lineup-announced-for-summer-2017-031417


Wow, that Millennium Park is just beautiful!!! xx


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon all! Have been to Zumba this morning, although I almost didn't make it as I have had a sore back, think it might be a bit of sciatica, it doesn't hurt if I keep moving but if I sit for a while, ouch!! I have my appointment for the knee doctor, next Monday, hope he can sort me out!! One of my Zumba gals has been helping a friend clear out her late aunts house and this morning, I was the lucky recipient of lots of quality sewing thread, other sewing notions and a big bag of knitting needles! The needles will go straight up to the charity shop as they are all straights but I salvaged some crochet hooks and stitch holders for me! I have also had my hair cut this morning but haven't yet had time to make it look decent, hey ho!!
> 
> Catch you all later, lots of love xxxxx


I wish I had some of your energy!!


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Afternoon from a very sunny Kent. We are having such a good time, the boys are loving the caravan. It has a huge balcony all round where the baby seems to be spending most of his time. They have been swimming & enjoying the activities for the children. The internet is very unreliable but I will catch up soon. Off for a drink while the boys dance! Love to you all. Xx


So happy for you that you are having a good time with the family, it was a gorgeous day today, wasn't it?! you might need your brolly tomorrow though, sorry!! :sm03: :sm14: :sm25: xxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Back from a lovely day out with June and Rebecca, we met at Richmond on the river Thames, had a lovely walk by the river, lunch, lovely food and wine and lots of chat.


It was a really lovely day, perfect weather, lunch and company!! xxxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, Boy o boy...have we had some rain today.

I went to the over 60's and won....$1. yep! no more no less. Its gone in my holiday purse.

Im up early in the morning tomorrow because Im going on my bus trip to Skipton. The forecast is rain and winds...Nothing changes here.

Hope you all had a great day whatever or wherever you did it or didnt...


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> After my lovely day out Mr P picked me up from the station at 5.05. When we got home he told me he thiks he might have a bite or something on his elbow, it is swollen, red ad hot. Rang the doctors who told he to come in immediately, which he did. Saw the doctor, started antibiotics and his arm is now in a sling. All by 5.45. Three cheers for the NHS. Of course it is his right arm so mealtimes could be fun.


Oh dear, poor Mr P!! Are you going to put a bib on him and feed him with mush?!! :sm23: Please pass on my sympathy to him! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> I had to take her to the doctor yesterday because her cheek was turning red, turns out she is allergic to the ointment he was having me put in her eye bless her heart she was miserable all weekend and he gave her two different drops and even the redness in her eye is better today!!


Aw, poor love, glad the new treatment is improving things for her! Give her our love? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> I wish I had some of your energy!!


I wish _I_ had some of my energy, I honestly don't know how I do it on a Monday morning!!!xxx


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Morning. I have to feel fortunate as the temperatures in my area seem perfect and the sun is shining. I sympathize with you that have too much heat or cold or rain.
> My beautiful day fell apart yesterday. When my granddaughter was dropping off great grand our renter rushed in. She had just been notified to come to the hospital, her husband had developed left sided paralysis. She needed help getting ready as she broke her right hand. I returned in the afternoon just as the neighbor was returning with her friend. Her husband had had a heart attack and died. They just got married in March and had such big plans.


That is so sad jinx. They havent had much time together at all. What a shock! very sad.


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds nasty, mash his food up and give him a spoon. xx


Just done that xx


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> It all looks so lovely. I wish I could have been there.


I wish I had aswell..... but I wouldnt have won $1.....ANYWAY I will be with you soon.....


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> After my lovely day out Mr P picked me up from the station at 5.05. When we got home he told me he thiks he might have a bite or something on his elbow, it is swollen, red ad hot. Rang the doctors who told he to come in immediately, which he did. Saw the doctor, started antibiotics and his arm is now in a sling. All by 5.45. Three cheers for the NHS. Of course it is his right arm so mealtimes could be fun.


Hope hell be ok....I like mr P.....did you find out what had bitten him?


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to go now. I didn't go into work as I had a bad stomach all last night, but it seems to have settle now that I'm not going into work. I think it was the coleslaw on the weekend. Heat and mayonaise don't go well together.
> Everyone have a great day.


Hope you continue to feel better!!


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> Record breaking heat for us this week.....ughhhh. The basement is as warm as upstairs, so no reprieve.


That's what our temps have been for two weeks now!


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> After my lovely day out Mr P picked me up from the station at 5.05. When we got home he told me he thiks he might have a bite or something on his elbow, it is swollen, red ad hot. Rang the doctors who told he to come in immediately, which he did. Saw the doctor, started antibiotics and his arm is now in a sling. All by 5.45. Three cheers for the NHS. Of course it is his right arm so mealtimes could be fun.


Oooh nasty, hope it clears up soon


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Have you considered moving to Vancouver Island?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Well not quite that far even though it is tempting. xxxx :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Just done that xx


It's amazing how they can cope with their left hand when food is involved. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> Morning. I have to feel fortunate as the temperatures in my area seem perfect and the sun is shining. I sympathize with you that have too much heat or cold or rain.
> My beautiful day fell apart yesterday. When my granddaughter was dropping off great grand our renter rushed in. She had just been notified to come to the hospital, her husband had developed left sided paralysis. She needed help getting ready as she broke her right hand. I returned in the afternoon just as the neighbor was returning with her friend. Her husband had had a heart attack and died. They just got married in March and had such big plans.


That is so sad!


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> Back from a lovely day out with June and Rebecca, we met at Richmond on the river Thames, had a lovely walk by the river, lunch, lovely food and wine and lots of chat.


Lovely photos man I really feel bad I haven't hardly moved today but I am congested and sneezing my head off!


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Hope hell be ok....I like mr P.....did you find out what had bitten him?


He's been working in the garden and it could have been anything. Anyway the antibiotics should sort him out. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> Lovely photos man I really feel bad I haven't hardly moved today but I am congested and sneezing my head off!


Hope you feel better soon xx and love to S too. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Well not quite that far even though it is tempting. xxxx :sm15:


Hope you are making progress of getting DH moving. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Hope you are making progress of getting DH moving. xx


The seed is in his mind, he did say today he was disappointed at the house prices around here at the moment, whether he was thinking about a move or whether is was to put me off I don't know. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> The seed is in his mind, he did say today he was disappointed at the house prices around here at the moment, whether he was thinking about a move or whether is was to put me off I don't know. xx


Hopefully it's a step in the right direction. Why don't you have a look at prices in the area you want to move to. X


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Wow, that Millennium Park is just beautiful!!! xx


Come visit!


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Hopefully it's a step in the right direction. Why don't you have a look at prices in the area you want to move to. X


Oh I'm looking all the time, trouble is I'm not sure where to go, I mentioned Derby and he said it was a bit far north so have been looking at west Norfolk or west Suffolk. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh I'm looking all the time, trouble is I'm not sure where to go, I mentioned Derby and he said it was a bit far north so have been looking at west Norfolk or west Suffolk. xx


Keep very west in Norfolk and suffolk. The east is hard to get to. I knowused to visit suffolk a lot.xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Keep very west in Norfolk and suffolk. The east is hard to get to. I knowused to visit suffolk a lot.xx


Yes I am, my cousin lives just north of Norwich and it takes a lifetime to get there. xx


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> Thankfully, because I get out so early in the morning, it's still a very comfortable 60F. Can't do the heat!!!! xxxooo


3 p.m here and the temp is 90F in the shade. Very overcast with cloud and smoke. Are there any fires burning State side Pam? Mr J and I had coffee on the back deck this morning, very enjoyable watching the birds. The plants are more protected today from the lack of sun and I'm grateful. The fans are keeping the house decent, l can't do heat either! Purple do you have underground sprinklers? xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too, Jinx. Sending you many comforting hugs! xxxooo


Thinking of you too Jinx. Sometimes life can be so unfair. xoxox


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Have you considered moving to Vancouver Island?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Well have you? ???? xoxox


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> I had to take her to the doctor yesterday because her cheek was turning red, turns out she is allergic to the ointment he was having me put in her eye bless her heart she was miserable all weekend and he gave her two different drops and even the redness in her eye is better today!!


Bravo! xoxox ????


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> I don't use a recipe, it's just what I have. I thick cut an onion and fry gently until softened. Add a table spoonful of flour and fry it off, then add 450 mls of stock, stir until thickened, today I used a pork stock cube as I was using left over pork. Then some garlic and black pepper and two teaspoonsful of medium curry powder. After that you can put in what you like in the way of cooked veg. Today I put mushrooms, peas and chopped leeks and some sage. Sometimes I put carrots in but it's up to you. Whatever you have. Serve with rice and hopefully enjoy. Just go by taste. xx


I do mine by ear as well, DH has always liked it except when I ran out of curry and used Gram Masala. I don't think he likes the cinnamon in it. xoxox


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> After my lovely day out Mr P picked me up from the station at 5.05. When we got home he told me he thiks he might have a bite or something on his elbow, it is swollen, red ad hot. Rang the doctors who told he to come in immediately, which he did. Saw the doctor, started antibiotics and his arm is now in a sling. All by 5.45. Three cheers for the NHS. Of course it is his right arm so mealtimes could be fun.


mmm... that sounds like celulitis, good thing you got on it! hugs to you both. xoxox


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> I don't either, but I have an android tv box, that I am able to use to access a lot of films (even the newly released ones), many TV series from all over the world (I think, haven't really had enough to explore very much, yet), but it is really good to be able to choose something other than most of the rubbish that is free on tv. I haven't got this box set up properly yet, so it is a bit hit and miss, whether we can find the show we want to watch; I think it is because of the weather, or a very crap internet atm! ???????????????? But it is good, when we do work it out properly each time. xoxo


I have Raspberry Pie, simular to your android box and we watch anything we want commercial free, and especially like the BBC mini series and movies. Liked the English version of Broadchurch.


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> Trish, they are fairly moderate temps for those of us, who live in this Arid state, but we don't get the ery low temps that you get during the Winter! ????????


You are very special people to adapt to temps that high, I don't think I'd ever leave the house except in the dead of night! xoxo


----------



## martina

Hope Mr P recovers quickly from the nasty bite.


----------



## Islander

Sometimes a nothing day feels sooooo... good!


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> mmm... that sounds like celulitis, good thing you got on it! hugs to you both. xoxox


That's why I got him to The doctors quickly ashehad celulitis On His leg about 6years ago.
No we don't have underground sprinklers. Xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> 3 p.m here and the temp is 90F in the shade. Very overcast with cloud and smoke. Are there any fires burning State side Pam? Mr J and I had coffee on the back deck this morning, very enjoyable watching the birds. The plants are more protected today from the lack of sun and I'm grateful. The fans are keeping the house decent, l can't do heat either! Purple do you have underground sprinklers? xoxoxo


5 p.m. here and it's 86F. Hotter tomorrow. Yes, lots of fires up and down the West Coast but thankfully not where we are. In our state most are in Central and Eastern Washington. So far the seem to be managing the fires. Here pretty well. I think in other states not so great. Glad you're able to stay comfortable. xxxooo


----------



## Islander

I brought lilies in the house, big mistake. Had to bring my puffers out, so now they are all on the back porch. I can see why they don't let them or lilacs in hospitals here anymore.


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> 5 p.m. here and it's 86F. Hotter tomorrow. Yes, lots of fires up and down the West Coast but thankfully not where we are. In our state most are in Central and Eastern Washington. So far the seem to be managing the fires. Here pretty well. I think in other states not so great. Glad you're able to stay comfortable. xxxooo


Wildfires anywhere are so sad. It never used to be like this. xoxo


----------



## Islander

Has Jynx gone on holiday? Missing her posts. Where ever you are Jynx I hope your misbehaving! xox


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> That's why I got him to The doctors quickly ashehad celulitis On His leg about 6years ago.
> No we don't have underground sprinklers. Xx


I hope he's back to his old self real soon! xoxo


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> That's what our temps have been for two weeks now!


I don't know how you do it! I know I can't keep up to the watering.... Hope your feeling better soon! xoxo


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> It's amazing how they can cope with their left hand when food is involved. xx :sm09: :sm09:


Or just put your face right in the plate! :sm17: xxx


----------



## binkbrice

I'm off to bed as i have to take DS to the doctor he has been bitten by something again!!


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> After my lovely day out Mr P picked me up from the station at 5.05. When we got home he told me he thiks he might have a bite or something on his elbow, it is swollen, red ad hot. Rang the doctors who told he to come in immediately, which he did. Saw the doctor, started antibiotics and his arm is now in a sling. All by 5.45. Three cheers for the NHS. Of course it is his right arm so mealtimes could be fun.


Every few years my mom has had celulitis as well. I'm lucky the Dr's agreed to let me mix and hang her IV antibiotics at home after they put in the IV cannula, so I wouldn't have to take her up to the hospital daily and sit for 5 hrs in ER....the amount of time it generally takes from when you arrive and leave. I still have to drive an hour there and back, but much easier on both of us.


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> I'm off to bed as i have to take DS to the doctor he has been bitten by something again!!


You just can't win. xoxoxo


----------



## grandma susan

Here I am...Up before the Lord again. All ready and waiting for the trip bus. Ive heard theres a wool shop where we are going!!!! We are supposed to be getting fish and chips too. It doesnt take a lot to please me does it? haha. Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## grandma susan

Islander said:


> Has Jynx gone on holiday? Missing her posts. Where ever you are Jynx I hope your misbehaving! xox


I think Jynx might be at her mams funeral. Im not sure. I hope shes OK.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Here I am...Up before the Lord again. All ready and waiting for the trip bus. Ive heard theres a wool shop where we are going!!!! We are supposed to be getting fish and chips too. It doesnt take a lot to please me does it? haha. Hope you all have a good day.


Hope you have better weather than we are having and you find your yarn store and the fish and chips. Have fun. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a cold, wet, windy, miserable Wales. I am getting fed up of all this rain, give me heat any day. Nothing to do dinner-wise as I did it all yesterday so it looks as though I am back to Freya. Had a look at the end of the pattern at it looks as though I might have over 600 stitches by the end, it will be one row a day at this rate, hope I don't run out of yarn. Have a good day and enjoy the sunshine if you have it, it's much nicer than constant rain. See you later. xx


----------



## jinx

Oh dear, they do have a strong scent. Glad you had a puffer available. Around here any live flowers are not allowed in the hospital. Besides the scent they can make a lot of mess and bother for the employees.



Islander said:


> I brought lilies in the house, big mistake. Had to bring my puffers out, so now they are all on the back porch. I can see why they don't let them or lilacs in hospitals here anymore.


----------



## jinx

Mr. Wonderful did not have use of his right arm for months. He learned to eat left handed. When he could use his hand again we found he often had a fork in his left and right hand.


Islander said:


> Or just put your face right in the plate! :sm17: xxx


----------



## jinx

The simple things in life can bring the greatest pleasure. Have a great trip.


grandma susan said:


> Here I am...Up before the Lord again. All ready and waiting for the trip bus. Ive heard theres a wool shop where we are going!!!! We are supposed to be getting fish and chips too. It doesnt take a lot to please me does it? haha. Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## jinx

Knit faster that way the yarn goes farther. :^) How many stitches do you have on the needle today.
Day after day of rain gets old real fast. Glad we finally are getting days of sunshine.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a cold, wet, windy, miserable Wales. I am getting fed up of all this rain, give me heat any day. Nothing to do dinner-wise as I did it all yesterday so it looks as though I am back to Freya. Had a look at the end of the pattern at it looks as though I might have over 600 stitches by the end, it will be one row a day at this rate, hope I don't run out of yarn. Have a good day and enjoy the sunshine if you have it, it's much nicer than constant rain. See you later. xx


----------



## jinx

Thanks for the nice thoughts for my neighbor. They have had a tough year and now this. She seems to be coping well. I feel helpless to help her. I hope knowing that I am close by if she needs/wants something is all I can offer.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Knit faster that way the yarn goes farther. :^) How many stitches do you have on the needle today.
> Day after day of rain gets old real fast. Glad we finally are getting days of sunshine.


About 330 so far. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## LondonChris

Morning just popping as have wifi it's really intermittent. It very cloudy & grey here. Last night I jokedly suggested that DH go home & bring back the rest of the family early this morning. He was away in a flash, I thought he would have not liked the idea. Anyway it's 9am & no answer from anyone so I hope they are on their way. The rest of the family are still asleep except DD who is starting to cook breakfast. I will try & catch up soon. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> Morning just popping as have wifi it's really intermittent. It very cloudy & grey here. Last night I jokedly suggested that DH go home & bring back the rest of the family early this morning. He was away in a flash, I thought he would have not liked the idea. Anyway it's 9am & no answer from anyone so I hope they are on their way. The rest of the family are still asleep except DD who is starting to cook breakfast. I will try & catch up soon. Xx


Sounds like a party will happen tonight, have fun. xx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I think Jynx might be at her mams funeral. Im not sure. I hope shes OK.


I think I saw her on Facebook but I think you may be right Susan. Have a lovely day!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a cold, wet, windy, miserable Wales. I am getting fed up of all this rain, give me heat any day. Nothing to do dinner-wise as I did it all yesterday so it looks as though I am back to Freya. Had a look at the end of the pattern at it looks as though I might have over 600 stitches by the end, it will be one row a day at this rate, hope I don't run out of yarn. Have a good day and enjoy the sunshine if you have it, it's much nicer than constant rain. See you later. xx


So sorry you are getting all this rain, it only makes the grass grow, doesn't it?!! We have a comfy 20'C today but quite grey and cloudy and we are promised rain later :sm14: I hope you don't run out of yarn as well, that would be such a shame after the determination to finish it you have shown!! Hope you've got a very long cable on your circulars!! I have 458 stitches on this little jacket I am knitting that I would never wear and i am about to divide for the armholes, could be interesting!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Oh dear, they do have a strong scent. Glad you had a puffer available. Around here any live flowers are not allowed in the hospital. Besides the scent they can make a lot of mess and bother for the employees.


It's the same here, sadly but it's understandable. I think hospital wards should have scrubbable murals on the walls to make them more cheerful!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Thanks for the nice thoughts for my neighbor. They have had a tough year and now this. She seems to be coping well. I feel helpless to help her. I hope knowing that I am close by if she needs/wants something is all I can offer.


I'm sure that will help keep her going, you are a kind soul! xxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Morning just popping as have wifi it's really intermittent. It very cloudy & grey here. Last night I jokedly suggested that DH go home & bring back the rest of the family early this morning. He was away in a flash, I thought he would have not liked the idea. Anyway it's 9am & no answer from anyone so I hope they are on their way. The rest of the family are still asleep except DD who is starting to cook breakfast. I will try & catch up soon. Xx


Oh boy, I wouldn't like to be cooking breakfast tomorrow morning if they are all staying!! Have a wonderful, noisy, happy, fun time!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> So sorry you are getting all this rain, it only makes the grass grow, doesn't it?!! We have a comfy 20'C today but quite grey and cloudy and we are promised rain later :sm14: I hope you don't run out of yarn as well, that would be such a shame after the determination to finish it you have shown!! Hope you've got a very long cable on your circulars!! I have 458 stitches on this little jacket I am knitting that I would never wear and i am about to divide for the armholes, could be interesting!! xxxxx


I should have enough but one row takes a lot now and will take a lot more later. My new addi click's have an extension bar so I now have my two longest cables connected. We've just turned the heating on again as it is so miserable here, don't think we'll see any sun today. Are you having an 'at home' day today after your lovely day yesterday? xxxx


----------



## LondonChris

Morning just popping as have wifi it's really intermittent. It very cloudy & grey here. Last night I jokedly suggested that DH go home & bring back the rest of the family early this morning. He was away in a flash, I thought he would have not liked the idea. Anyway it's 9am & no answer from anyone so I hope they are on their way. The rest of the family are still asleep except DD who is starting to cook breakfast. I will try & catch up soon. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a cloudy and damp Surrey, what a change from yesterday. Will have to go to S'bugs to do a big shop up to get ready for the family invasion in a few weeks.

Mr P is being a really bad patient but I have tied his arm up so he can't use it. Trish I said he had celulitis but it was septasemia. These medical terms are beyond me.

Off to do stuff, catch you later. It is now raining and a very damp cat has just walked in!


----------



## PurpleFi

MAV, I've sent you an email regarding train tickets. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Oh boy, I wouldn't like to be cooking breakfast tomorrow morning if they are all staying!! Have a wonderful, noisy, happy, fun time!! xxxx


What she said. xxxx


----------



## jinx

Yikes. Blood poisoning, septasemia is best caught early. It can get nasty if not treated early. You were so wise to get him into the doctor. Hoping it clears quickly. Tell him to behave or he will have a ton of woman nagging at him to be a good boy.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy and damp Surrey, what a change from yesterday. Will have to go to S'bugs to do a big shop up to get ready for the family invasion in a few weeks.
> 
> Mr P is being a really bad patient but I have tied his arm up so he can't use it. Trish I said he had celulitis but it was septasemia. These medical terms are beyond me.
> 
> Off to do stuff, catch you later. It is now raining and a very damp cat has just walked in!


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:17 am EST and 20'C (68'F). I sat in the shade at lunch and still managed to get a decent sunburn because I forgot that, although I was sitting in shade, there really wasn't anything over top of me to stop the sun rays. I've lathered first aid cream all over and hopefully I won't do it again. We didn't get the rain that was predicted yesterday. Today is supposed to be equally hot and humid with occasional thunderstorms.
Knit Night was nice, there were only 3 of us. The air conditioning was working but it took a long time to re-cool the store every time the door opened.
Toronto Islands are open to the public. The TV has shown huge sandbag walls holding back the water of Lake Ontario because the water level hasn't gone down far enough. Toronto had thunderstorms yesterday, but we didn't.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> MAV, I've sent you an email regarding train tickets. xx


Sent you the info back.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy and damp Surrey, what a change from yesterday. Will have to go to S'bugs to do a big shop up to get ready for the family invasion in a few weeks.
> 
> Mr P is being a really bad patient but I have tied his arm up so he can't use it. Trish I said he had celulitis but it was septasemia. These medical terms are beyond me.
> 
> Off to do stuff, catch you later. It is now raining and a very damp cat has just walked in!


Both conditions can be really bad. I'm glad you caught it early.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> Morning just popping as have wifi it's really intermittent. It very cloudy & grey here. Last night I jokedly suggested that DH go home & bring back the rest of the family early this morning. He was away in a flash, I thought he would have not liked the idea. Anyway it's 9am & no answer from anyone so I hope they are on their way. The rest of the family are still asleep except DD who is starting to cook breakfast. I will try & catch up soon. Xx


Gotta watch those jokes. I have a couple of family members who would do that too.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> I should have enough but one row takes a lot now and will take a lot more later. My new addi click's have an extension bar so I now have my two longest cables connected. We've just turned the heating on again as it is so miserable here, don't think we'll see any sun today. Are you having an 'at home' day today after your lovely day yesterday? xxxx


Hurray for the Addi clicks. I hope you have enough yarn.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> It's the same here, sadly but it's understandable. I think hospital wards should have scrubbable murals on the walls to make them more cheerful!!


When DD was little, the hospital that we used had bright colours, painted pictures on the walls, and had cheerful curtains in the pediatric section. It was very homely. They've closed down the pediatric section and only use that hospital for rehab now.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a cold, wet, windy, miserable Wales. I am getting fed up of all this rain, give me heat any day. Nothing to do dinner-wise as I did it all yesterday so it looks as though I am back to Freya. Had a look at the end of the pattern at it looks as though I might have over 600 stitches by the end, it will be one row a day at this rate, hope I don't run out of yarn. Have a good day and enjoy the sunshine if you have it, it's much nicer than constant rain. See you later. xx


That sounds like great weather for knitting. I know what you mean about the constant rain. I got a sunburn yesterday because I'm not used to the sun this year.
I'm crossing my fingers that you have enough yarn.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Here I am...Up before the Lord again. All ready and waiting for the trip bus. Ive heard theres a wool shop where we are going!!!! We are supposed to be getting fish and chips too. It doesnt take a lot to please me does it? haha. Hope you all have a good day.


That sounds like fun. I hope you can get to the wool shop. Have a great trip.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Every few years my mom has had celulitis as well. I'm lucky the Dr's agreed to let me mix and hang her IV antibiotics at home after they put in the IV cannula, so I wouldn't have to take her up to the hospital daily and sit for 5 hrs in ER....the amount of time it generally takes from when you arrive and leave. I still have to drive an hour there and back, but much easier on both of us.


It's great that you have a nursing background.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> I'm off to bed as i have to take DS to the doctor he has been bitten by something again!!


Roll your whole family in bubble-wrap. I hope it turns out to be something minor.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I brought lilies in the house, big mistake. Had to bring my puffers out, so now they are all on the back porch. I can see why they don't let them or lilacs in hospitals here anymore.


I found the hyacinths in the spring were difficult. It's too cold to open the windows and they certainly fill the whole house with their scent.


----------



## RookieRetiree

grandma susan said:


> I think Jynx might be at her mams funeral. Im not sure. I hope shes OK.


She was; she's also busy getting ready to do some woek for DD's company.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> 3 p.m here and the temp is 90F in the shade. Very overcast with cloud and smoke. Are there any fires burning State side Pam? Mr J and I had coffee on the back deck this morning, very enjoyable watching the birds. The plants are more protected today from the lack of sun and I'm grateful. The fans are keeping the house decent, l can't do heat either! Purple do you have underground sprinklers? xoxoxo





Miss Pam said:


> 5 p.m. here and it's 86F. Hotter tomorrow. Yes, lots of fires up and down the West Coast but thankfully not where we are. In our state most are in Central and Eastern Washington. So far the seem to be managing the fires. Here pretty well. I think in other states not so great. Glad you're able to stay comfortable. xxxooo


Both of you stay in the shade and cool.
I'm hoping the wildfires stay FAR FAR away.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Hope Mr. P is on the mend. Off to baseball game tonight.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> The seed is in his mind, he did say today he was disappointed at the house prices around here at the moment, whether he was thinking about a move or whether is was to put me off I don't know. xx


If house prices are not as high as you would like in your area, you just need to find another area where the house prices aren't high either and you won't lose out. (That makes sense somewhere :sm16: )
Also put the house on the market in the spring, house prices and sales are always better in the spring.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Lovely photos man I really feel bad I haven't hardly moved today but I am congested and sneezing my head off!


I hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Hope you continue to feel better!!


I think it was just bad coleslaw as I was fine yesterday. I'm staying away from any mayonaisse for a while.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Thankfully, because I get out so early in the morning, it's still a very comfortable 60F. Can't do the heat!!!! xxxooo


The hotter it gets, the less I move. Stay cool.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Back from a lovely day out with June and Rebecca, we met at Richmond on the river Thames, had a lovely walk by the river, lunch, lovely food and wine and lots of chat.


Great company, yummy food and nice scenery. Wish I were there.


----------



## nitz8catz

The clock is telling me it's time to go.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## lifeline

nitz8catz said:


> I think it was just bad coleslaw as I was fine yesterday. I'm staying away from any mayonaisse for a while.


That sounds like the case, I am always careful when it comes to mayo. Glad you are feeling better


----------



## lifeline

Anyone know how to be paid by PayPal? I have only ever paid with PayPal but haven't worked out how to have someone pay me.


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Here I am...Up before the Lord again. All ready and waiting for the trip bus. Ive heard theres a wool shop where we are going!!!! We are supposed to be getting fish and chips too. It doesnt take a lot to please me does it? haha. Hope you all have a good day.


Have a fun outing! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Both of you stay in the shade and cool.
> I'm hoping the wildfires stay FAR FAR away.


That's my plan. Walking in a few minutes and then will mostly be indoors I think. It's supposed to be 90F here today (or warmer). It's a pleasant 65F right now. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> The hotter it gets, the less I move. Stay cool.


Me, too! xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> I wish I had aswell..... but I wouldnt have won $1.....ANYWAY I will be with you soon.....


You will!!!!!


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> That's why I got him to The doctors quickly as he had cellulitis On His leg about 6years ago.
> No we don't have underground sprinklers. Xx


My cellulitis is permanent. I was told when I first got bitten that only penicillin would cure it. I have had it on both legs for years and it can get very painful and looks awful.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> I brought lilies in the house, big mistake. Had to bring my puffers out, so now they are all on the back porch. I can see why they don't let them or lilacs in hospitals here anymore.


We are not allowed ANY flowers in our hospitals now.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy and damp Surrey, what a change from yesterday. Will have to go to S'bugs to do a big shop up to get ready for the family invasion in a few weeks.
> 
> Mr P is being a really bad patient but I have tied his arm up so he can't use it. Trish I said he had celulitis but it was septicaemia. These medical terms are beyond me.
> 
> Off to do stuff, catch you later. It is now raining and a very damp cat has just walked in!


Septicaemia is blood poisoning, so make sure he does behave himself.


----------



## SaxonLady

It's raining. It has been raining for hours and shows no sign of stopping. It was lovely at the airport until about 11.00; lots of flying going on. 

It is Sarah's birthday today and the restaurant produced a large piece of chocolate cake for her with a candle on it. GS H loved it!


----------



## RookieRetiree

lifeline said:


> Anyone know how to be paid by PayPal? I have only ever paid with PayPal but haven't worked out how to have someone pay me.


Once you have any account at Paypal, you can either pay or receive funds. The funds you receive can be left as credits in your PayPal account or can be transferred into your bank account. Are you looking to have it be official with a Invoice # etc., or just a money transfer?


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Great company, yummy food and nice scenery. Wish I were there.


You wouldn't today, it's pouring with rain and I've just had a bowl of broccoli and stilton soup. Thanks for the email info. xx


----------



## lifeline

RookieRetiree said:


> Once you have any account at Paypal, you can either pay or receive funds. The funds you receive can be left as credits in your PayPal account or can be transferred into your bank account. Are you looking to have it be official with a Invoice # etc., or just a money transfer?


Just money transfer


----------



## RookieRetiree

lifeline said:


> Just money transfer


You can just give them your PayPal email address and they can send money. They may have to provide info re: whether it's for products or services (taxable) or just a transfer.


----------



## lifeline

RookieRetiree said:


> You can just give them your PayPal email address and they can send money. They may have to provide info re: whether it's for products or services (taxable) or just a transfer.


Thank you, I had another good look at PayPal and finally worked it out,at least I think I did :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> If house prices are not as high as you would like in your area, you just need to find another area where the house prices aren't high either and you won't lose out. (That makes sense somewhere :sm16: )
> Also put the house on the market in the spring, house prices and sales are always better in the spring.


They say spring is best but we found three of houses in winter as we had no choice of when we moved. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> It's raining. It has been raining for hours and shows no sign of stopping. It was lovely at the airport until about 11.00; lots of flying going on.
> 
> It is Sarah's birthday today and the restaurant produced a large piece of chocolate cake for her with a candle on it. GS H loved it!


What's happened to sunny Worthing? xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> You wouldn't today, it's pouring with rain and I've just had a bowl of broccoli and stilton soup. Thanks for the email info. xx


Welcome to my world. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I should have enough but one row takes a lot now and will take a lot more later. My new addi click's have an extension bar so I now have my two longest cables connected. We've just turned the heating on again as it is so miserable here, don't think we'll see any sun today. Are you having an 'at home' day today after your lovely day yesterday? xxxx


No, I was out again with a friend as we both have birthdays around this time. Finished up at Primark buying new bedding...happy birthday to me.... :sm16: :sm19: :sm23: It has been 13'C here for most of the day and is now very grey and raining hard, glad I'm home now. Incidentally, I am out again tomorrow on a boat trip to Windsor with the Zumba girls, it's all go, isn't it?!! PS If you were in Norwich, you could join in with our outings more, just sayin' cos I know you know this!! xxxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy and damp Surrey, what a change from yesterday. Will have to go to S'bugs to do a big shop up to get ready for the family invasion in a few weeks.
> 
> Mr P is being a really bad patient but I have tied his arm up so he can't use it. Trish I said he had celulitis but it was septasemia. These medical terms are beyond me.
> 
> Off to do stuff, catch you later. It is now raining and a very damp cat has just walked in!


Wow, not a nurse but I believe that can also be very serious, kudos to you for acting so swiftly, you probably saved Mr P's arm or even his life!! Whatever could have done so much damage so quickly?!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:17 am EST and 20'C (68'F). I sat in the shade at lunch and still managed to get a decent sunburn because I forgot that, although I was sitting in shade, there really wasn't anything over top of me to stop the sun rays. I've lathered first aid cream all over and hopefully I won't do it again. We didn't get the rain that was predicted yesterday. Today is supposed to be equally hot and humid with occasional thunderstorms.
> Knit Night was nice, there were only 3 of us. The air conditioning was working but it took a long time to re-cool the store every time the door opened.
> Toronto Islands are open to the public. The TV has shown huge sandbag walls holding back the water of Lake Ontario because the water level hasn't gone down far enough. Toronto had thunderstorms yesterday, but we didn't.


Ouches on the sunburn, that happened really quickly if you were only out there for lunch - or do you have 5 hour lunch breaks?!!:sm23: xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> What's happened to sunny Worthing? xx :sm23: :sm23:


It was fine yesterday, and we do have gardens - lots of them - that need rain.


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Anyone know how to be paid by PayPal? I have only ever paid with PayPal but haven't worked out how to have someone pay me.


If no one has already told you........you need to give the payer your email address and then they go into their PayPal account, click on 'send and request, click on the relevant box and away you go!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Wow, not a nurse but I believe that can also be very serious, kudos to you for acting so swiftly, you probably saved Mr P's arm or even his life!! Whatever could have done so much damage so quickly?!! xxxx


It is more likely to be a thorn than a bite, for septicaemia. DH knew someone who died within a week after a rose thorn scratched his wrist. A bit extreme, but well done Mrs P for catching this quickly.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> No, I was out again with a friend as we both have birthdays around this time. Finished up at Primark buying new bedding...happy birthday to me.... :sm16: :sm19: :sm23: It has been 13'C here for most of the day and is now very grey and raining hard, glad I'm home now. Incidentally, I am out again tomorrow on a boat trip to Windsor with the Zumba girls, it's all go, isn't it?!! PS If you were in Norwich, you could join in with our outings more, just sayin' cos I know you know this!! xxxxx :sm23: :sm23:


Rub it in why don't you? :sm13: I keep looking and getting in not so subtle hints but not getting far. Hope the weather is better for you tomorrow. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Wow, not a nurse but I believe that can also be very serious, kudos to you for acting so swiftly, you probably saved Mr P's arm or even his life!! Whatever could have done so much damage so quickly?!! xxxx


Very serious, nearly lost DH a few years ago to that. His kidneys were packing up and he was oblivious to what was going on around him, got him to hospital just in time. xxxx


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> It is more likely to be a thorn than a bite, for septicaemia. DH knew someone who died within a week after a rose thorn scratched his wrist. A bit extreme, but well done Mrs P for catching this quickly.


The septicaemia could possibly been caused by the damage to the tissue due to the snake bite; and definitely well done for acting so quickly. Scepticaemia is extremely dangerous!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> They say spring is best but we found three of houses in winter as we had no choice of when we moved. xx


End of August is a good time around here. People stay in their current location so kids can spend the summers with their friends and then move when it's time to enroll in new schools, etc. Houses are going really fast right now - not on the market for more than a week in some cases. We've even heard of bidding wars where buyers pay over the asking price. The market just isn't what it once was - we're also seeing some houses on the market a long time where they've not been fixed up and still want the high $'s.

I'll let you know what we find when we got to TN to see how that market is looking for us to possibly move there.


----------



## grandma susan

I'm back safe and sound from my trip...Ive been with 3 old ladies that thought they would take me under their wings!!!! They wanted to look after me!!!! I dont think we walked 100yds haha 1 had her stick the other one had her walker. her sister and myself were more mobile but it didnt seem to matter. they were 94 each, I was the baby. Trouble was I never got to see a thing. PLUS it rained all day. But Ive had a great day and apart from us not getting anywhere Ive had a brilliant day. The company has been wonderful. Ive been told I can go with them anytime....#####@@@@@***** and I really think I MIGHT go, just for the fun I had with them. I hope youve all had as good a day as me...OBTW, I did buy something (never got to the wool shop) I bought some rice pudding from M & S...mmmmm


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> I'm back safe and sound from my trip...Ive been with 3 old ladies that thought they would take me under their wings!!!! They wanted to look after me!!!! I dont think we walked 100yds haha 1 had her stick the other one had her walker. her sister and myself were more mobile but it didnt seem to matter. they were 94 each, I was the baby. Trouble was I never got to see a thing. PLUS it rained all day. But Ive had a great day and apart from us not getting anywhere Ive had a brilliant day. The company has been wonderful. Ive been told I can go with them anytime....#####@@@@@***** and I really think I MIGHT go, just for the fun I had with them. I hope youve all had as good a day as me...OBTW, I did buy something (never got to the wool shop) I bought some rice pudding from M & S...mmmmm


Glad you had a fun day xxx


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> I'm back safe and sound from my trip...Ive been with 3 old ladies that thought they would take me under their wings!!!! They wanted to look after me!!!! I dont think we walked 100yds haha 1 had her stick the other one had her walker. her sister and myself were more mobile but it didnt seem to matter. they were 94 each, I was the baby. Trouble was I never got to see a thing. PLUS it rained all day. But Ive had a great day and apart from us not getting anywhere Ive had a brilliant day. The company has been wonderful. Ive been told I can go with them anytime....#####@@@@@***** and I really think I MIGHT go, just for the fun I had with them. I hope youve all had as good a day as me...OBTW, I did buy something (never got to the wool shop) I bought some rice pudding from M & S...mmmmm


Your day sounds like a real tonic. Now, the rice pudding,is it in a tin? And if yes I wonder if you will do what my DH does and eat it from the tin :sm16: probably not as I'm sure you are nowhere near as uncouth as him :sm09:


----------



## grandma susan

lifeline said:


> Anyone know how to be paid by PayPal? I have only ever paid with PayPal but haven't worked out how to have someone pay me.


havent a clue love, Londy will know I would think.


----------



## jinx

Thanks for sharing your day. Your adventures brought a smile to my face and gave me a lift. Glad it was a great outing. Nice to have people that care enough about you to want to take you under their wing.


grandma susan said:


> I'm back safe and sound from my trip...Ive been with 3 old ladies that thought they would take me under their wings!!!! They wanted to look after me!!!! I dont think we walked 100yds haha 1 had her stick the other one had her walker. her sister and myself were more mobile but it didnt seem to matter. they were 94 each, I was the baby. Trouble was I never got to see a thing. PLUS it rained all day. But Ive had a great day and apart from us not getting anywhere Ive had a brilliant day. The company has been wonderful. Ive been told I can go with them anytime....#####@@@@@***** and I really think I MIGHT go, just for the fun I had with them. I hope youve all had as good a day as me...OBTW, I did buy something (never got to the wool shop) I bought some rice pudding from M & S...mmmmm


----------



## grandma susan

lifeline said:


> Your day sounds like a real tonic. Now, the rice pudding,is it in a tin? And if yes I wonder if you will do what my DH does and eat it from the tin :sm16: probably not as I'm sure you are nowhere near as uncouth as him :sm09:


its not in a tin. Its 2 cartons of clotted cream rice pudding. As for eating from a tin, Albert often finished of the leftover beans from a tin cold.....


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> I'm back safe and sound from my trip...Ive been with 3 old ladies that thought they would take me under their wings!!!! They wanted to look after me!!!! I dont think we walked 100yds haha 1 had her stick the other one had her walker. her sister and myself were more mobile but it didnt seem to matter. they were 94 each, I was the baby. Trouble was I never got to see a thing. PLUS it rained all day. But Ive had a great day and apart from us not getting anywhere Ive had a brilliant day. The company has been wonderful. Ive been told I can go with them anytime....#####@@@@@***** and I really think I MIGHT go, just for the fun I had with them. I hope youve all had as good a day as me...OBTW, I did buy something (never got to the wool shop) I bought some rice pudding from M & S...mmmmm


Sorry about the rain but it sounds as though you had a fantastic day. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> its not in a tin. Its 2 cartons of clotted cream rice pudding. As for eating from a tin, Albert often finished of the leftover beans from a tin cold.....


Nothing wrong with cold beans, have them sometimes when we are having salad. xx :sm09:


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Sorry about the rain but it sounds as though you had a fantastic day. xx


Ditto from me, Susan! Fun day!!! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> You just can't win. xoxoxo


Nope I sure can't doctor said it could be Lyme disease so running tests to find out and DD's eyelid is swollen and she has to go see him tomorrow!


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> Nope I sure can't doctor said it could be Lyme disease so running tests to find out and DD's eyelid is swollen and she has to go see him tomorrow!


Good grief!! You and your family can't catch a break, can they? Sending more comforting and healing hugs! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> Nope I sure can't doctor said it could be Lyme disease so running tests to find out and DD's eyelid is swollen and she has to go see him tomorrow!


Healing hugs all round for you and yours xxxxx


----------



## jinx

Sorry things are piling up at your place. Hoping everything gets cleared up and everyone stays healthy.


binkbrice said:


> Nope I sure can't doctor said it could be Lyme disease so running tests to find out and DD's eyelid is swollen and she has to go see him tomorrow!


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> Nope I sure can't doctor said it could be Lyme disease so running tests to find out and DD's eyelid is swollen and she has to go see him tomorrow!


Hoping all turns out well fast. X


----------



## Barn-dweller

Happy birthday Bentley, make sure they spoil you even more today. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a wet, windy Wales again although the sun (I think that's what it is) does appear now and again. I'm ready to go on to something else now but must get Freya finished first, so see you all later. Hope the weather is nice where you are. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Happy birthday Bentley, make sure they spoil you even more today. xx :sm09: :sm09:


Bentley says thank you, he has had 2 breakfasts and is now rushing around the garden, he has the wind under his tail. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a wet, windy Wales again although the sun (I think that's what it is) does appear now and again. I'm ready to go on to something else now but must get Freya finished first, so see you all later. Hope the weather is nice where you are. xx


Cloudy but bright. I have my boys today, and the sun has come to say hallo.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a very windy Surrey, there are fleeting glimpses of the sun in between some heavy clouds.

Am gong to try and have a day in my craft room as I have 3 pairs of trousers to alter. Mr Ps arm is not quite so hot now and he continues to be an awful patient!

Yesterday I made the final bookings for our trip to Canada, it is coming together nicely and it is not very long now before we go. The excitement levels are rising.

Before that I have the family coming to stay for a get together and then Susan is coming to visit for a few days.

Have a good day what every you are doing. love you lots. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Bentley says thank you, he has had 2 breakfasts and is now rushing around the garden, he has the wind under his tail. xx


Did he have a candle on one? Happy birthday Bentley.


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> Cloudy but bright. I have my boys today, and the sun has come to say hallo.


Morning Janet, hope your sun stays ours looks very intermittent. Have fun with the boys. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very windy Surrey, there are fleeting glimpses of the sun in between some heavy clouds.
> 
> Am gong to try and have a day in my craft room as I have 3 pairs of trousers to alter. Mr Ps arm is not quite so hot now and he continues to be an awful patient!
> 
> Yesterday I made the final bookings for our trip to Canada, it is coming together nicely and it is not very long now before we go. The excitement levels are rising.
> 
> Before that I have the family coming to stay for a get together and then Susan is coming to visit for a few days.
> 
> Have a good day what every you are doing. love you lots. xx


Love you lots too.


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> Did he have a candle on one? Happy birthday Bentley.


No, he eats too fast for that, but he might get some smoked mackeral later. He is now 3 yrs old and we have been his servants for half of his life. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Janet, hope your sun stays ours looks very intermittent. Have fun with the boys. xx


They're being cuddly ATM.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> No, he eats too fast for that, but he might get some smoked mackeral later. He is now 3 yrs old and we have been his servants for half of his life. xx


Harley says loyal servants!


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a coach on the m25 on its way to Windsor with the zumba gals. We have a boat trip with afternoon tea later, it's a bit overcast but warm and dry! 

Catch you later, lots of love xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a coach on the m25 on its way to Windsor with the zumba gals. We have a boat trip with afternoon tea later, it's a bit overcast but warm and dry!
> 
> Catch you later, lots of love xxxx


Have fun.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very windy Surrey, there are fleeting glimpses of the sun in between some heavy clouds.
> 
> Am gong to try and have a day in my craft room as I have 3 pairs of trousers to alter. Mr Ps arm is not quite so hot now and he continues to be an awful patient!
> 
> Yesterday I made the final bookings for our trip to Canada, it is coming together nicely and it is not very long now before we go. The excitement levels are rising.
> 
> Before that I have the family coming to stay for a get together and then Susan is coming to visit for a few days.
> 
> Have a good day what every you are doing. love you lots. xx


Sounds like a good day all in all except for your awful patient, but aren't they all. I'm getting excited for you, is there room in your case for a little one? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> No, he eats too fast for that, but he might get some smoked mackeral later. He is now 3 yrs old and we have been his servants for half of his life. xx


Which of course from his point of view is the way it should be. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a coach on the m25 on its way to Windsor with the zumba gals. We have a boat trip with afternoon tea later, it's a bit overcast but warm and dry!
> 
> Catch you later, lots of love xxxx


Have fun. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Oh s**t, looks as though I am going in the pond again, will try and tink before ripping, and it's taken me ages this morning just doing one row. I know how my afternoon will pass. xx ????????


----------



## lifeline

Look at what I'm going to be adding to my lunch time salad...


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Look at what I'm going to be adding to my lunch time salad...


Lucky you, ours are still green. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning I hope you and Freya have a good day.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a wet, windy Wales again although the sun (I think that's what it is) does appear now and again. I'm ready to go on to something else now but must get Freya finished first, so see you all later. Hope the weather is nice where you are. xx


----------



## jinx

I believe you will have a grand day. Share your adventure when you return home.


London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a coach on the m25 on its way to Windsor with the zumba gals. We have a boat trip with afternoon tea later, it's a bit overcast but warm and dry!
> 
> Catch you later, lots of love xxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Glad his arm is a tad bit better. Have fun altering trousers. If that is possible.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very windy Surrey, there are fleeting glimpses of the sun in between some heavy clouds.
> 
> Am gong to try and have a day in my craft room as I have 3 pairs of trousers to alter. Mr Ps arm is not quite so hot now and he continues to be an awful patient!
> 
> Yesterday I made the final bookings for our trip to Canada, it is coming together nicely and it is not very long now before we go. The excitement levels are rising.
> 
> Before that I have the family coming to stay for a get together and then Susan is coming to visit for a few days.
> 
> Have a good day what every you are doing. love you lots. xx


----------



## jinx

Hope you and the boys have a splendid special day.


SaxonLady said:


> Cloudy but bright. I have my boys today, and the sun has come to say hallo.


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:25 am EST and 18'C (64'F). Hot, humid and stormy. Same as the last 3 days.
It did get a good chunk of knitting done on my simple cotton tee shirt while hiding from thunderstorms.


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very windy Surrey, there are fleeting glimpses of the sun in between some heavy clouds.
> 
> Am gong to try and have a day in my craft room as I have 3 pairs of trousers to alter. Mr Ps arm is not quite so hot now and he continues to be an awful patient!
> 
> Yesterday I made the final bookings for our trip to Canada, it is coming together nicely and it is not very long now before we go. The excitement levels are rising.
> 
> Before that I have the family coming to stay for a get together and then Susan is coming to visit for a few days.
> 
> Have a good day what every you are doing. love you lots. xx


Your trip is going to be marvelous!


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> Look at what I'm going to be adding to my lunch time salad...


Great. I never did get a tomato plant put in this year. I'll be buying mine from the farmer's market.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh s**t, looks as though I am going in the pond again, will try and tink before ripping, and it's taken me ages this morning just doing one row. I know how my afternoon will pass. xx ????????


Oh sorry, but your project will look so much better without the mistakes, right?


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds like a good day all in all except for your awful patient, but aren't they all. I'm getting excited for you, is there room in your case for a little one? xx


Do you have a "mini-me" that can come travelling with us?


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a coach on the m25 on its way to Windsor with the zumba gals. We have a boat trip with afternoon tea later, it's a bit overcast but warm and dry!
> 
> Catch you later, lots of love xxxx


I liked Windsor (except for all the helicopters and extra security). I hope your day continues without rain.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> No, he eats too fast for that, but he might get some smoked mackeral later. He is now 3 yrs old and we have been his servants for half of his life. xx


Yum, smoked mackeral. 
May he have many more years with you waiting on him.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very windy Surrey, there are fleeting glimpses of the sun in between some heavy clouds.
> 
> Am gong to try and have a day in my craft room as I have 3 pairs of trousers to alter. Mr Ps arm is not quite so hot now and he continues to be an awful patient!
> 
> Yesterday I made the final bookings for our trip to Canada, it is coming together nicely and it is not very long now before we go. The excitement levels are rising.
> 
> Before that I have the family coming to stay for a get together and then Susan is coming to visit for a few days.
> 
> Have a good day what every you are doing. love you lots. xx


I have a couple pants that need hemming too. 
Lots of excitement coming up.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Nope I sure can't doctor said it could be Lyme disease so running tests to find out and DD's eyelid is swollen and she has to go see him tomorrow!


I hope the tests turn out NOT Lyme disease. Sorry about DD's eyelid. She was looking better.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> its not in a tin. Its 2 cartons of clotted cream rice pudding. As for eating from a tin, Albert often finished of the leftover beans from a tin cold.....


Mum does that too. What is it about cold beans???


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> I'm back safe and sound from my trip...Ive been with 3 old ladies that thought they would take me under their wings!!!! They wanted to look after me!!!! I dont think we walked 100yds haha 1 had her stick the other one had her walker. her sister and myself were more mobile but it didnt seem to matter. they were 94 each, I was the baby. Trouble was I never got to see a thing. PLUS it rained all day. But Ive had a great day and apart from us not getting anywhere Ive had a brilliant day. The company has been wonderful. Ive been told I can go with them anytime....#####@@@@@***** and I really think I MIGHT go, just for the fun I had with them. I hope youve all had as good a day as me...OBTW, I did buy something (never got to the wool shop) I bought some rice pudding from M & S...mmmmm


Definitely go again if you had fun.


----------



## nitz8catz

RookieRetiree said:


> End of August is a good time around here. People stay in their current location so kids can spend the summers with their friends and then move when it's time to enroll in new schools, etc. Houses are going really fast right now - not on the market for more than a week in some cases. We've even heard of bidding wars where buyers pay over the asking price. The market just isn't what it once was - we're also seeing some houses on the market a long time where they've not been fixed up and still want the high $'s.
> 
> I'll let you know what we find when we got to TN to see how that market is looking for us to possibly move there.


Our market has finally cooled down and prices are being more reasonable, although they are still high.
My sister's house sold during a bidding war and she got twice what she was asking. She wouldn't get that much if she was selling it today.
I hope you can find something you like in Tennessee. It was beautiful country when I was passing through.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Ouches on the sunburn, that happened really quickly if you were only out there for lunch - or do you have 5 hour lunch breaks?!!:sm23: xxxx


No, it happened really quickly. I'm taking a bottle of sunscreen with me to work now, so now more burn.


----------



## nitz8catz

The clock is telling me it's time to go.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning I hope you and Freya have a good day.


It's not started well. See above. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Oh sorry, but your project will look so much better without the mistakes, right?


Try to be a bit more convincing please. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Do you have a "mini-me" that can come travelling with us?


'Fraid not, but I'm only mini. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Lucky you, ours are still green. xx


Those were the only three red ones, the rest are still very much green! And they were delicious, really added that special something to my salad :sm02:


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Those were the only three red ones, the rest are still very much green! And they were delicious, really added that special something to my salad :sm02:


Show off. :sm23: :sm23: Mind you I don't like tomatoes. xx


----------



## lifeline

nitz8catz said:


> Great. I never did get a tomato plant put in this year. I'll be buying mine from the farmer's market.


I haven't for the last few years, but this year a friend gave me two plants


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Show off. :sm23: :sm23: Mind you I don't like tomatoes. xx


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:

I posted a picture onto Instagram and DH has commented on his jealousy of me having had them for lunch, I'll save the next ripe ones for him


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Bentley says thank you, he has had 2 breakfasts and is now rushing around the garden, he has the wind under his tail. xx


Happy Birthday to Bentley from me, too! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a coach on the m25 on its way to Windsor with the zumba gals. We have a boat trip with afternoon tea later, it's a bit overcast but warm and dry!
> 
> Catch you later, lots of love xxxx


Have a great day out! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> Look at what I'm going to be adding to my lunch time salad...


Yum!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:25 am EST and 18'C (64'F). Hot, humid and stormy. Same as the last 3 days.
> It did get a good chunk of knitting done on my simple cotton tee shirt while hiding from thunderstorms.


Good morning. We've got 67F this morning with a really hot day (around 99F) forecast! It's very hazy, too, as we are seeing smoke coming from the north from the fires in British Columbia. I'm off for my walk soon.

Glad your knitting is going well! xxxooo


----------



## martina

Happy Birthday Bentley.


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> I posted a picture onto Instagram and DH has commented on his jealousy of me having had them for lunch, I'll save the next ripe ones for him


And greedy with it. xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> Look at what I'm going to be adding to my lunch time salad...


well done; couldn't be fresher!


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Hope you and the boys have a splendid special day.


It always is when they are here. We have a very special relationship over and above normal Grandma and Grandchildren.


----------



## lifeline

SaxonLady said:


> well done; couldn't be fresher!


Well they could have been if I had picked them as I was making my salad,as it was I couldn't wait to pick them this morning when I saw them so they were two or three hours old :sm11:


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Oh boy, I wouldn't like to be cooking breakfast tomorrow morning if they are all staying!! Have a wonderful, noisy, happy, fun time!! xxxx


They are fighting over who cooks, I kept out of the way! We now have Claire & her two boys here. My other DD is now in Lincolnshire with her father in law. It's good to have Claire here as I don't see enough of her. She has taken the boys to play crazy golf, its right outside the caravan. It's a beautiful evening. Hope you have had a good day.

Photo of C on our balcony, having a much deserved glass of vino. Excuse the hair, she's been swimming too with boys. Love my girl, but where does she get her energy!


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> They are fighting over who cooks, I kept out of the way! We now have Claire & her two boys here. My other DD is now in Lincolnshire with her father in law. It's good to have Claire here as I don't see enough of her. She has taken the boys to play crazy golf, its right outside the caravan. It's a beautiful evening. Hope you have had a good day.
> 
> Photo of C on our balcony, having a much deserved glass of vino. Excuse the hair, she's been swimming too with boys. Love my girl, but where does she get her energy!


Sounds as though you are having a great time and the weather is behaving. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> They are fighting over who cooks, I kept out of the way! We now have Claire & her two boys here. My other DD is now in Lincolnshire with her father in law. It's good to have Claire here as I don't see enough of her. She has taken the boys to play crazy golf, its right outside the caravan. It's a beautiful evening. Hope you have had a good day.
> 
> Photo of C on our balcony, having a much deserved glass of vino. Excuse the hair, she's been swimming too with boys. Love my girl, but where does she get her energy!


Hi Claire, lovely photo. Hope you are all having fun xx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, I didn't have any plans for today really, it started when the paralysed lady Karen next door txt me. Could I go in for a minute as the dog was eating the chocolate biscuits...well, I ran in there even before my morning coffee. Dog was looking so guilty. Anyway she just had one. Then marg popped up for tea, I still hadn't had morning coffee, then DIL came on the phone. She wasn't feeling too good, she had a bad throat and she seemed a bit sad....so here I am...tucked up in this funny bed as I've decided to stop the nite. Tomorrow I plan to go home and get some groceries in on the way. I also managed to put petrol in the car without it going all over me...hope you all had a good day. X


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very windy Surrey, there are fleeting glimpses of the sun in between some heavy clouds.
> 
> Am gong to try and have a day in my craft room as I have 3 pairs of trousers to alter. Mr Ps arm is not quite so hot now and he continues to be an awful patient!
> 
> Yesterday I made the final bookings for our trip to Canada, it is coming together nicely and it is not very long now before we go. The excitement levels are rising.
> 
> Before that I have the family coming to stay for a get together and then Susan is coming to visit for a few days.
> 
> Have a good day what every you are doing. love you lots. xx


mm

And I'm so exciiiiiiited.......xxxxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Lucky you, ours are still green. xx


Mines non existent but then again I didn't plant any....I've not bothered doing any planting at all this year. I hopefully will do some next year. :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I didn't have any plans for today really, it started when the paralysed lady Karen next door txt me. Could I go in for a minute as the dog was eating the chocolate biscuits...well, I ran in there even before my morning coffee. Dog was looking so guilty. Anyway she just had one. Then marg popped up for tea, I still hadn't had morning coffee, then DIL came on the phone. She wasn't feeling too good, she had a bad throat and she seemed a bit sad....so here I am...tucked up in this funny bed as I've decided to stop the nite. Tomorrow I plan to go home and get some groceries in on the way. I also managed to put petrol in the car without it going all over me...hope you all had a good day. X


Perhaps it was a good job you didn't have any plans, your day was sorted before you knew it. Well done with the petrol I bet you smell sweeter this time. xx :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Mines non existent but then again I didn't plant any....I've not bothered doing any planting at all this year. I hopefully will do some next year. :sm16:


I hadn't bothered but someone gave them to me and my SIL rescued them from my neglect so am sort of looking after them now. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Perhaps it was a good job you didn't have any plans, your day was sorted before you knew it. Well done with the petrol I bet you smell sweeter this time. xx :sm09:


Ditto from me, Susan! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## lifeline

LondonChris said:


> They are fighting over who cooks, I kept out of the way! We now have Claire & her two boys here. My other DD is now in Lincolnshire with her father in law. It's good to have Claire here as I don't see enough of her. She has taken the boys to play crazy golf, its right outside the caravan. It's a beautiful evening. Hope you have had a good day.
> 
> Photo of C on our balcony, having a much deserved glass of vino. Excuse the hair, she's been swimming too with boys. Love my girl, but where does she get her energy!


Such wonderful family time memories being made


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I didn't have any plans for today really, it started when the paralysed lady Karen next door txt me. Could I go in for a minute as the dog was eating the chocolate biscuits...well, I ran in there even before my morning coffee. Dog was looking so guilty. Anyway she just had one. Then marg popped up for tea, I still hadn't had morning coffee, then DIL came on the phone. She wasn't feeling too good, she had a bad throat and she seemed a bit sad....so here I am...tucked up in this funny bed as I've decided to stop the nite. Tomorrow I plan to go home and get some groceries in on the way. I also managed to put petrol in the car without it going all over me...hope you all had a good day. X


Everybody wants you and needs you. Hopefully you slept well.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a blue skied and sunny Wales, long may it last. Shopping day today after DH has been to the Dr. Didn't get wet in the frog pond yesterday, tinked back along the row and found someone couldn't count to 17 so corrected that and using a bit of artistic licence have managed to get back on track, did about 5 rows yesterday it takes so long to do a row. Have a good day and for those who are working - it's Friday, yippee. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls. Didn't sleep too well. hoping to get some groceries today.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. Didn't sleep too well. hoping to get some groceries today.


See you there. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny and cloudy Surrey. Not quite so windy today. Thank you for Bentleys birthday wishes, he had a lovely time chasing his tail in the garden yesterday and then spent the whole evening on my lap.

Off to the craft cafe this afternoon, probably going to take some dorset button to work on.

Happy Friday everyone. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh s**t, looks as though I am going in the pond again, will try and tink before ripping, and it's taken me ages this morning just doing one row. I know how my afternoon will pass. xx ????????


I'm with you there girl, shouldn't have picked up my knitting last night, I was really too tired. Now have to frog back a whole row! :sm22: :sm14: :sm25: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Look at what I'm going to be adding to my lunch time salad...


Yay!! I bet they were delicious!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> They are fighting over who cooks, I kept out of the way! We now have Claire & her two boys here. My other DD is now in Lincolnshire with her father in law. It's good to have Claire here as I don't see enough of her. She has taken the boys to play crazy golf, its right outside the caravan. It's a beautiful evening. Hope you have had a good day.
> 
> Photo of C on our balcony, having a much deserved glass of vino. Excuse the hair, she's been swimming too with boys. Love my girl, but where does she get her energy!


Glad it's all going well and you have had your family in two halves for twice the fune! Claire looks very much like you in that picture and I like her hair like that!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good afternoon all from an alternately sunny and cloudy London! It's pleasantly warn here though and I enjoyed my walk to the dentist and then back to the optician this morning, teeth checked and cleaned, newly re-glazed glasses collected!!

Had a great time yesterday, although it was a bit like Susan's day out, we didn't get very far!! The coach took us to Windsor where our first stop was brunch with Bellinis and Bill's Burgers! Most of us had scrambled eggs with smoked salmon, which was delicious and only marred by my having a sudden nosebleed, oh horrors!!! Still managed to eat and drink though!! We then walked up to the castle but went in the Guildhall museum, where apparently, Charles and Camilla got married in an upstairs room in 2005! By the time we came out of there and then spent 30 minutes unsuccessfully trying to make a selfie-stick work, it was time to head back to the boat which took us up river although, I confess, we were too busy gossiping and laughing to take much notice of our surroundings! The journey home by coach was slow, due to an overturned tanker on the M4 but as you can see from the picture, that didn't bother one of the party!!!


----------



## jinx

Morning. A nose bleed may mean your anticoagulant level is off. I do not remember what pill you are taking but if it is coumadin a nose bleed needs to be checked out.


London Girl said:


> Good afternoon all from an alternately sunny and cloudy London! It's pleasantly warn here though and I enjoyed my walk to the dentist and then back to the optician this morning, teeth checked and cleaned, newly re-glazed glasses collected!!
> 
> Had a great time yesterday, although it was a bit like Susan's day out, we didn't get very far!! The coach took us to Windsor where our first stop was brunch with Bellinis and Bill's Burgers! Most of us had scrambled eggs with smoked salmon, which was delicious and only marred by my having a sudden nosebleed, oh horrors!!! Still managed to eat and drink though!! We then walked up to the castle but went in the Guildhall museum, where apparently, Charles and Camilla got married in an upstairs room in 2005! By the time we came out of there and then spent 30 minutes unsuccessfully trying to make a selfie-stick work, it was time to head back to the boat which took us up river although, I confess, we were too busy gossiping and laughing to take much notice of our surroundings! The journey home by coach was slow, due to an overturned tanker on the M4 but as you can see from the picture, that didn't bother one of the party!!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. A nose bleed may mean your anticoagulant level is off. I do not remember what pill you are taking but if it is coumadin a nose bleed needs to be checked out.


I take Apixaban and I wondered the same thing. I was really surprised that when I saw the anti-coagulant doc, he didn't ask me to come back for a check up - ever!! If it happens again, I will definitely get it checked, thanks jinx xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon all from an alternately sunny and cloudy London! It's pleasantly warn here though and I enjoyed my walk to the dentist and then back to the optician this morning, teeth checked and cleaned, newly re-glazed glasses collected!!
> 
> Had a great time yesterday, although it was a bit like Susan's day out, we didn't get very far!! The coach took us to Windsor where our first stop was brunch with Bellinis and Bill's Burgers! Most of us had scrambled eggs with smoked salmon, which was delicious and only marred by my having a sudden nosebleed, oh horrors!!! Still managed to eat and drink though!! We then walked up to the castle but went in the Guildhall museum, where apparently, Charles and Camilla got married in an upstairs room in 2005! By the time we came out of there and then spent 30 minutes unsuccessfully trying to make a selfie-stick work, it was time to head back to the boat which took us up river although, I confess, we were too busy gossiping and laughing to take much notice of our surroundings! The journey home by coach was slow, due to an overturned tanker on the M4 but as you can see from the picture, that didn't bother one of the party!!!


Sounds like a lot of fun and wonderful photos. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

lifeline said:


> Look at what I'm going to be adding to my lunch time salad...


Hhhmmmm that is an image I almost never see......mainly because I pick them green and have fried green tomatoes...yummmmmm!!


----------



## London Girl

I think these two have enjoyed their holiday in sweltering Greece but I think they've had enough now!!


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> I hope the tests turn out NOT Lyme disease. Sorry about DD's eyelid. She was looking better.


He thinks she is allergic to the stitches so it will continue to look bad until they have dissolved!


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> I think these two have enjoyed their holiday in sweltering Greece but I think they've had enough now!!


They do look over it don't they!


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> I think these two have enjoyed their holiday in sweltering Greece but I think they've had enough now!!


I know it's getting closer to midnight for you so I would like to say Happy Birthday June I hope you enjoy tomorrow!


----------



## grandma susan

Hello everyone. I haven't gone home so I'm once again in this funny bed. I sort of got bribed into staying another day. Stephen took me to see some cars. I had a test run in one and I think I'm favouring a Hyundai i10...we shall see. We've watched a comedy film tonight and laughed. Last night was a bad night for Richard. He was very upset for grandad. So that was a good reason to stay. It's grandad so birthday next Saturday so I think we mite have a party tea.

One lady asked me to get 10 balls of the cheap wool for blankets, and another wanted me to get 6...I added it together and got 19!!!!!! How's that for maths.?

Hope you are all ok. I'm going home in the morning......honestly.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone. I haven't gone home so I'm once again in this funny bed. I sort of got bribed into staying another day. Stephen took me to see some cars. I had a test run in one and I think I'm favouring a Hyundai i10...we shall see. We've watched a comedy film tonight and laughed. Last night was a bad night for Richard. He was very upset for grandad. So that was a good reason to stay. It's grandad so birthday next Saturday so I think we mite have a party tea.
> 
> One lady asked me to get 10 balls of the cheap wool for blankets, and another wanted me to get 6...I added it together and got 19!!!!!! How's that for maths.?
> 
> Hope you are all ok. I'm going home in the morning......honestly.


That looks a nice little car, it's got lots of whistles and bells on it, what colour are you favouring? xx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> I know it's getting closer to midnight for you so I would like to say Happy Birthday June I hope you enjoy tomorrow!


Thank you my lovely, just off to bed now, enjoy the rest of your day, see you tomorrow! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Thank you my lovely, just off to bed now, enjoy the rest of your day, see you tomorrow! Xxxx


Good evening, lovely to see you at this hour. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Thank you my lovely, just off to bed now, enjoy the rest of your day, see you tomorrow! Xxxx


Night night sleep tight cxxxx


----------



## binkbrice

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone. I haven't gone home so I'm once again in this funny bed. I sort of got bribed into staying another day. Stephen took me to see some cars. I had a test run in one and I think I'm favouring a Hyundai i10...we shall see. We've watched a comedy film tonight and laughed. Last night was a bad night for Richard. He was very upset for grandad. So that was a good reason to stay. It's grandad so birthday next Saturday so I think we mite have a party tea.
> 
> One lady asked me to get 10 balls of the cheap wool for blankets, and another wanted me to get 6...I added it together and got 19!!!!!! How's that for maths.?
> 
> Hope you are all ok. I'm going home in the morning......honestly.


Nice car! Yes what color are you liking?


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> Good evening, lovely to see you at this hour. xxxx


I am working on the Alsacian Scallops pattern making a wrap with this pattern up the center my question is is the cast on counted as the right side row? I'm so confused about that!


----------



## jinx

binkbrice said:


> I am working on the Alsacian Scallops pattern making a wrap with this pattern up the center my question is is the cast on counted as the right side row? I'm so confused about that!





__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/494059021606428715/
 In this video it says row one, knit, is the wrong side. Is that helpful?


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> https://www.pinterest.com/pin/494059021606428715/ In this video it says row one, knit, is the wrong side. Is that helpful?


I was afraid of that now I have to frog 5 rows and start over uuuurrrrgh.....I feel your pain Barny!


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone. I haven't gone home so I'm once again in this funny bed. I sort of got bribed into staying another day. Stephen took me to see some cars. I had a test run in one and I think I'm favouring a Hyundai i10...we shall see. We've watched a comedy film tonight and laughed. Last night was a bad night for Richard. He was very upset for grandad. So that was a good reason to stay. It's grandad so birthday next Saturday so I think we mite have a party tea.
> 
> One lady asked me to get 10 balls of the cheap wool for blankets, and another wanted me to get 6...I added it together and got 19!!!!!! How's that for maths.?
> 
> Hope you are all ok. I'm going home in the morning......honestly.


Well that gives you three balls for you.
Great car


----------



## lifeline

June a very happy birthday to you xxxxx


----------



## lifeline

Besides June's birthday it's my wedding anniversary, so DH and I will hopefully be going out to eat, don't know what, don't know where!


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> I was afraid of that now I have to frog 5 rows and start over uuuurrrrgh.....I feel your pain Barny!


Hopefully you didn't get too wet in the ???? frog pond


----------



## Barn-dweller

Happy Birthday June, I know it will be as good as mine, :sm18: but do what you want and don't do what you don't want. Enjoy xxxx ????????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> I am working on the Alsacian Scallops pattern making a wrap with this pattern up the center my question is is the cast on counted as the right side row? I'm so confused about that!


Cast on row is not counted so first row is knit which is the wrong side. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> I was afraid of that now I have to frog 5 rows and start over uuuurrrrgh.....I feel your pain Barny!


At least it's not over 400 stitches a row, I'm being very very careful, only about 9 rows to go. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Besides June's birthday it's my wedding anniversary, so DH and I will hopefully be going out to eat, don't know what, don't know where!


Congrats. how long? Where are you fancying eating? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all, a bit cloudy here so far but hopefully it will clear up. Yesterday was quite good and it didn't rain, a great improvement on the rest of the week. See you later then back to Freya only about 9 more rows to do then cast off hundreds of stitches. xx

So much for the above, it's now pouring down with rain and thundering. :sm25:


----------



## grandma susan

Morning. I am going home this morning. I'll call and get some flowers for Albert then go shopping. Have a good day...


Happy birthday to you June. Love you xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

lifeline said:


> Besides June's birthday it's my wedding anniversary, so DH and I will hopefully be going out to eat, don't know what, don't know where!


Happy anniversary love, have a great day...


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey, although more rain is promised. Ended up not going to the craft cafe but a friend came over and we played with needle felt and then in the evening I started another picture.

Got a few bits and pieces to do this morning and then I shall be playing with textiles. 

Happy Anniversary Rebecca and Happy Birthday June, love you both loads. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Morning. I am going home this morning. I'll call and get some flowers for Albert then go shopping. Have a good day...
> 
> Happy birthday to you June. Love you xxxx


Sounds like you are having fun sorting a car out. xxx


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Congrats. how long? Where are you fancying eating? xx


Thanks. 28 years. Don't know!

:sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, although more rain is promised. Ended up not going to the craft cafe but a friend came over and we played with needle felt and then in the evening I started another picture.
> 
> Got a few bits and pieces to do this morning and then I shall be playing with textiles.
> 
> Happy Anniversary Rebecca and Happy Birthday June, love you both loads. xxx


Thank you.

Enjoy your textiles


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Happy anniversary love, have a great day...


Thank you


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all, a bit cloudy here so far but hopefully it will clear up. Yesterday was quite good and it didn't rain, a great improvement on the rest of the week. See you later then back to Freya only about 9 more rows to do then cast off hundreds of stitches. xx
> 
> So much for the above, it's now pouring down with rain and thundering. :sm25:


Perfect nine-rows-then-casting-off-hundreds-of-stitches weather!!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Thanks. 28 years. Don't know!
> 
> :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


Oh, newlyweds. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Perfect nine-rows-then-casting-off-hundreds-of-stitches weather!!! xxxx


You're telling me, it's still pouring and rumbling but I don't care the heat is on and there is a big pot of stew in the oven. :sm24: but I don't think I will be casting off today, it takes ages to knit one row. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Thank you all for your birthday wishes, it's all going well so far!! Had video chats with both the kids and their kids, one lot sizzling in Athens, the other lot sweltering in Hoi An, rather them than me!!

I'm off out with Jill for a nice boozy lunch so I must go and get ready but will catch up with you all later, hopefully!! 

Lots of love! xxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Thank you all for your birthday wishes, it's all going well so far!! Had video chats with both the kids and their kids, one lot sizzling in Athens, the other lot sweltering in Hoi An, rather them than me!!
> 
> I'm off out with Jill for a nice boozy lunch so I must go and get ready but will catch up with you all later, hopefully!!
> 
> Lots of love! xxxxxx


Enjoy xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:21 am EST and 18'C (64'F). Cooler, less humid, day today.
DD and I went to the Bancroft Gemboree. Bancroft is a rock mining town with several precious stones coming from that area. Every year they hold the Gemboree to sell off a lot of stones. I bought too much, mostly already polished and cut stones and stone beads. DD bought several specimen stones that are to be displayed. She already has a bit of a collection from going every year.
Today, my sister and BIL are coming over to go to the sandcastle competition in Cobourg, the next over town. I still have to run to the bank, get cat food, gas for the car, and groceries before they show up.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Thank you all for your birthday wishes, it's all going well so far!! Had video chats with both the kids and their kids, one lot sizzling in Athens, the other lot sweltering in Hoi An, rather them than me!!
> 
> I'm off out with Jill for a nice boozy lunch so I must go and get ready but will catch up with you all later, hopefully!!
> 
> Lots of love! xxxxxx


Sounds like a fun birthday so far. Enjoy the rest of the day.
Happy Birthday.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> You're telling me, it's still pouring and rumbling but I don't care the heat is on and there is a big pot of stew in the oven. :sm24: but I don't think I will be casting off today, it takes ages to knit one row. xxxx


A pot of stew sounds wonderful.
Good luck with the end of Freya.


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> Thanks. 28 years. Don't know!
> 
> :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


 Happy Anniversary 
Enjoy the day, wherever you end up.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, although more rain is promised. Ended up not going to the craft cafe but a friend came over and we played with needle felt and then in the evening I started another picture.
> 
> Got a few bits and pieces to do this morning and then I shall be playing with textiles.
> 
> Happy Anniversary Rebecca and Happy Birthday June, love you both loads. xxx


Playing with textiles sounds like a great way to pass the day.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Morning. I am going home this morning. I'll call and get some flowers for Albert then go shopping. Have a good day...
> 
> Happy birthday to you June. Love you xxxx


You have a good day too.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> I was afraid of that now I have to frog 5 rows and start over uuuurrrrgh.....I feel your pain Barny!


Sorry, binky. I hope you don't have a deadline for this one. Better luck for the next go round.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone. I haven't gone home so I'm once again in this funny bed. I sort of got bribed into staying another day. Stephen took me to see some cars. I had a test run in one and I think I'm favouring a Hyundai i10...we shall see. We've watched a comedy film tonight and laughed. Last night was a bad night for Richard. He was very upset for grandad. So that was a good reason to stay. It's grandad so birthday next Saturday so I think we mite have a party tea.
> 
> One lady asked me to get 10 balls of the cheap wool for blankets, and another wanted me to get 6...I added it together and got 19!!!!!! How's that for maths.?
> 
> Hope you are all ok. I'm going home in the morning......honestly.


Nice car. It isn't available over here, but it would be great for parking.
I like your math, 3 balls extra for you.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> He thinks she is allergic to the stitches so it will continue to look bad until they have dissolved!


That's awful. I haven't heard of anyone who was allergic to stitches before. Hopefully she will heal quickly.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I think these two have enjoyed their holiday in sweltering Greece but I think they've had enough now!!


That looks like the right thing to do when it is too hot. Lay in the shade near some water.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon all from an alternately sunny and cloudy London! It's pleasantly warn here though and I enjoyed my walk to the dentist and then back to the optician this morning, teeth checked and cleaned, newly re-glazed glasses collected!!
> 
> Had a great time yesterday, although it was a bit like Susan's day out, we didn't get very far!! The coach took us to Windsor where our first stop was brunch with Bellinis and Bill's Burgers! Most of us had scrambled eggs with smoked salmon, which was delicious and only marred by my having a sudden nosebleed, oh horrors!!! Still managed to eat and drink though!! We then walked up to the castle but went in the Guildhall museum, where apparently, Charles and Camilla got married in an upstairs room in 2005! By the time we came out of there and then spent 30 minutes unsuccessfully trying to make a selfie-stick work, it was time to head back to the boat which took us up river although, I confess, we were too busy gossiping and laughing to take much notice of our surroundings! The journey home by coach was slow, due to an overturned tanker on the M4 but as you can see from the picture, that didn't bother one of the party!!!


It sounds like a fun trip, despite the tanker and the nosebleed.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I'm with you there girl, shouldn't have picked up my knitting last night, I was really too tired. Now have to frog back a whole row! :sm22: :sm14: :sm25: xxxx


I ended up frogging what I had knit yesterday. Late at night is NOT a good time to start knitting. :sm17:
And I'm still trying to find one missing stitch.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny and cloudy Surrey. Not quite so windy today. Thank you for Bentleys birthday wishes, he had a lovely time chasing his tail in the garden yesterday and then spent the whole evening on my lap.
> 
> Off to the craft cafe this afternoon, probably going to take some dorset button to work on.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xx


Our Vogue Knitting magazine just had a section on dorset buttons, so I imagine I'll see more of them around here. 
I can just imagine Bentley chasing his tail in the garden, that makes me laugh.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> A pot of stew sounds wonderful.
> Good luck with the end of Freya.


I must admit it was lovely, we sat eating it watching the rain. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now. DD is starting to wander around.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## jinx

Hope the second 28 years are even better than the first. Happy Anniversary.


lifeline said:


> Thanks. 28 years. Don't know!
> 
> :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## jinx

Happy Birthday to a special lady on her special day. Have a great day, June.
You new avatar is interesting. ;^)


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Enjoy xxxx


Yes, enjoy x


----------



## lifeline

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:21 am EST and 18'C (64'F). Cooler, less humid, day today.
> DD and I went to the Bancroft Gemboree. Bancroft is a rock mining town with several precious stones coming from that area. Every year they hold the Gemboree to sell off a lot of stones. I bought too much, mostly already polished and cut stones and stone beads. DD bought several specimen stones that are to be displayed. She already has a bit of a collection from going every year.
> Today, my sister and BIL are coming over to go to the sandcastle competition in Cobourg, the next over town. I still have to run to the bank, get cat food, gas for the car, and groceries before they show up.


Have a good time


----------



## lifeline

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Anniversary
> Enjoy the day, wherever you end up.


Thank you


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> Hope the second 28 years are even better than the first. Happy Anniversary.


Well, the second lot will be great then because I don't have anything to complain about from the first 28. And, thank you


----------



## lifeline

Found two more tomatoes ready today, this time from the yellow tomato plant...


----------



## martina

Happy Birthday June. 
Happy Anniversary Mr and Mrs Lifeline.


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> June a very happy birthday to you xxxxx


A very, very Happy Birthday to June from me as well! I hope you have a fabulous day. xxxooo

And, Rebecca, I hope you and your DH have a wonderful anniversary. Congratulations! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Thank you all for your birthday wishes, it's all going well so far!! Had video chats with both the kids and their kids, one lot sizzling in Athens, the other lot sweltering in Hoi An, rather them than me!!
> 
> I'm off out with Jill for a nice boozy lunch so I must go and get ready but will catch up with you all later, hopefully!!
> 
> Lots of love! xxxxxx


Have a fun lunch!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:21 am EST and 18'C (64'F). Cooler, less humid, day today.
> DD and I went to the Bancroft Gemboree. Bancroft is a rock mining town with several precious stones coming from that area. Every year they hold the Gemboree to sell off a lot of stones. I bought too much, mostly already polished and cut stones and stone beads. DD bought several specimen stones that are to be displayed. She already has a bit of a collection from going every year.
> Today, my sister and BIL are coming over to go to the sandcastle competition in Cobourg, the next over town. I still have to run to the bank, get cat food, gas for the car, and groceries before they show up.


Sounds like a lot of fun. Enjoy your day! xxxooo


----------



## lifeline

martina said:


> Happy Birthday June.
> Happy Anniversary Mr and Mrs Lifeline.


Thanks Martina


----------



## lifeline

Miss Pam said:


> A very, very Happy Birthday to June from me as well! I hope you have a fabulous day. xxxooo
> 
> And, Rebecca, I hope you and your DH have a wonderful anniversary. Congratulations! xxxooo


Thank you Pam


----------



## Xiang

OK ladies I am still alive, after a fortnight of this nasty virus! I decided to book an appointment with my doctor this coming week, to make sure that I had not developed a bacterial infection, and possibly needing antibiotics! So now that I have made that decision, my head is feeling much clearer, the sinuses are no longer draining enough digesting junk, to sink a battleship ......... and .......... dare I say it ....... but I actually think that I am *ON THE HOME RUN *! Now I just have to fix my sleeping routine, so that I am awake during the day, instead of the night; and then I can begin catching up on the things I have been unable to work on ..... YAY. I am hoping that I will see my daughters and grand daughters! ????????????

Unfortunately though, tonight is not the time for me to do a catchup, but it will happen, then I won't be missing info connected to current, and future posts. I am watching Ep 6 of "A Handmaidens Tail", and then going to bed. xoxoxo


----------



## lifeline

Xiang said:


> OK ladies I am still alive, after a fortnight of this nasty virus! I decided to book an appointment with my doctor this coming week, to make sure that I had not developed a bacterial infection, and possibly needing antibiotics! So now that I have made that decision, my head is feeling much clearer, the sinuses are no longer draining enough digesting junk, to sink a battleship ......... and .......... dare I say it ....... but I actually think that I am *ON THE HOME RUN *! Now I just have to fix my sleeping routine, so that I am awake during the day, instead of the night; and then I can begin catching up on the things I have been unable to work on ..... YAY. I am hoping that I will see my daughters and grand daughters! ????????????


Good to hear you are feeling a bit better.


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> Cast on row is not counted so first row is knit which is the wrong side. xx


I'm so confused I usually work in the round so working flat the beginning round which is the wrong side is opposite of the tail? Is that right?


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> At least it's not over 400 stitches a row, I'm being very very careful, only about 9 rows to go. xx


Yeah but I have 347 as I am trying to wing it and make the pattern just up the middle for a wrap, I know I am over thinking this but I have so much going on right now I can't convince my self to just breathe and roll with it!


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone. I haven't gone home so I'm once again in this funny bed. I sort of got bribed into staying another day. Stephen took me to see some cars. I had a test run in one and I think I'm favouring a Hyundai i10...we shall see. We've watched a comedy film tonight and laughed. Last night was a bad night for Richard. He was very upset for grandad. So that was a good reason to stay. It's grandad so birthday next Saturday so I think we mite have a party tea.
> 
> One lady asked me to get 10 balls of the cheap wool for blankets, and another wanted me to get 6...I added it together and got 19!!!!!! How's that for maths.?
> 
> Hope you are all ok. I'm going home in the morning......honestly.


3 for you = small blanket!

DH went to a car boot sale this morning, and came back with a bag of DK fawn/beige wool - 50 balls of 100g!!!!! Not like most husbands! He just likes a bargain.


----------



## SaxonLady

The weather really doesn't know what to do today. One minute the sun is shining with blue skies (like now), then we get heavy downpours. 

I know it's evening, but happy birthday June: I hope you didn't get drunk at lunchtime. Leave it till later! Lifeline, happy anniversary, I hope you enjoy your evening meal somewhere really nice.


----------



## SaxonLady

I've had the boys for a couple of days, but not last night; so I had a long sleep in.


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> I'm so confused I usually work in the round so working flat the beginning round which is the wrong side is opposite of the tail? Is that right?


Right let's try it this way. Cast on your stitches. Now start on the pattern, row l Knit, row 2 purl, row 3 knit, looking at the work the side that shows purls is the right side. All even numbered rows are the right side. Is that any help? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> The weather really doesn't know what to do today. One minute the sun is shining with blue skies (like now), then we get heavy downpours.
> 
> I know it's evening, but happy birthday June: I hope you didn't get drunk at lunchtime. Leave it till later! Lifeline, happy anniversary, I hope you enjoy your evening meal somewhere really nice.


Now it's tea-time the weather has decided to clear up and we've got blue skies and sunshine now,just 9 hours too late. xx :sm03: :sm03:


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Now it's tea-time the weather has decided to clear up and we've got blue skies and sunshine now,just 9 hours too late. xx :sm03: :sm03:


Same here, but the clouds are coming.


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> Good to hear you are feeling a bit better.


Thanks Lifeline, I'm hoping that this time I continue to feel better, I am way over being sick!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:21 am EST and 18'C (64'F). Cooler, less humid, day today.
> DD and I went to the Bancroft Gemboree. Bancroft is a rock mining town with several precious stones coming from that area. Every year they hold the Gemboree to sell off a lot of stones. I bought too much, mostly already polished and cut stones and stone beads. DD bought several specimen stones that are to be displayed. She already has a bit of a collection from going every year.
> Today, my sister and BIL are coming over to go to the sandcastle competition in Cobourg, the next over town. I still have to run to the bank, get cat food, gas for the car, and groceries before they show up.


Sounds like a lovely busy weekend, enjoy!! xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Happy Birthday to a special lady on her special day. Have a great day, June.
> You new avatar is interesting. ;^)


I was in the stocks outside Windsor Museum but fortunately, nobody threw rotten eggs or tomatoes at me!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> The weather really doesn't know what to do today. One minute the sun is shining with blue skies (like now), then we get heavy downpours.
> 
> I know it's evening, but happy birthday June: I hope you didn't get drunk at lunchtime. Leave it till later! Lifeline, happy anniversary, I hope you enjoy your evening meal somewhere really nice.


Sadly, your advice was a little tardy!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Sadly, your advice was a little tardy!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xx


Oh dear are we worse for wear tonight? xxxx


----------



## lifeline

SaxonLady said:


> 3 for you = small blanket!
> 
> DH went to a car boot sale this morning, and came back with a bag of DK fawn/beige wool - 50 balls of 100g!!!!! Not like most husbands! He just likes a bargain.


Wow, good for him


----------



## lifeline

SaxonLady said:


> The weather really doesn't know what to do today. One minute the sun is shining with blue skies (like now), then we get heavy downpours.
> 
> I know it's evening, but happy birthday June: I hope you didn't get drunk at lunchtime. Leave it till later! Lifeline, happy anniversary, I hope you enjoy your evening meal somewhere really nice.


Thank you, we've just got in. We had the most delicious meal in a place that we have always walked past, now we are wondering why. I have never been a fan of sorbet, but their raspberry sorbet is something I would go back for again and again :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Wow, good for him


Have you been out for your nice meal? xx
Sorry you got in just before me.


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Have you been out for your nice meal? xx
> Sorry you got in just before me.


Yes indeed we have. Now I'm feeling a little bit under the control of a very large glass of Malbec :sm08:


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Yes indeed we have. Now I'm feeling a little bit under the control of a very large glass of Malbec :sm08:


Way to go, will join you with a TM later on. xx


----------



## binkbrice

lifeline said:


> Found two more tomatoes ready today, this time from the yellow tomato plant...


I love those with gravy......yummy!!


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> Right let's try it this way. Cast on your stitches. Now start on the pattern, row l Knit, row 2 purl, row 3 knit, looking at the work the side that shows purls is the right side. All even numbered rows are the right side. Is that any help? xx


Yes that is a lot easier! Thank you my brain just wasn't excepting that it could be that easy :sm16: :sm06:


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> Yes that is a lot easier! Thank you my brain just wasn't excepting that it could be that easy :sm16: :sm06:


Glad my brain could help your brain, if it wasn't easy my brain wouldn't do it either. xx :sm09: :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Morning all from a was sunny, now cloudy Wales so who knows what will happen today, I'm hoping to finish Freya today but worked out I'v got over 600 stitches now, goodness knows how big it will be when blocked, anyone know an elephant that would like a shawl? :sm12: Have a nice day of rest, see you later. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a sunny, atm,, Surrey. Few dark clouods around so who knows what today will bring. My fm decided that 2.45 am was a good time to play, so I decided that it was time to tackle a game of Spider Solitaire that woul not come out. Took me 45 minute and about 300 moves, but I did it!!! I WON!!! Going to take it easy today and work on some more felt. I have a book coming from Amazon on felt picture, the Amazon fairy has been at it again. Really enjoying playing with felt and it is giving my hands a rest from knitting and crochet.

Hope everyone is having a good week end. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

This is what I've been messing about making


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> This is what I've been messing about making


You're producing some beautiful pictures. :sm24: :sm24: xx


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> This is what I've been messing about making


Another beautiful piece


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> This is what I've been messing about making


Very nice xoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I ended up frogging what I had knit yesterday. Late at night is NOT a good time to start knitting. :sm17:
> And I'm still trying to find one missing stitch.


I must have your missing stitch, I keep finding extra stitches, in my current project! ????????


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> You're producing some beautiful pictures. :sm24: :sm24: xx


Thank you Jackie xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> Very nice xoxo


Thanks Judi xx


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> Another beautiful piece


Thanks Lifeline, hope you had a great day yesterday. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Sadly, your advice was a little tardy!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xx


well done to the birthday girl!


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> Thank you, we've just got in. We had the most delicious meal in a place that we have always walked past, now we are wondering why. I have never been a fan of sorbet, but their raspberry sorbet is something I would go back for again and again :sm24:


Isn't it great to discover another wonderful restaurant. I'm glad the evening went so well.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning all from a was sunny, now cloudy Wales so who knows what will happen today, I'm hoping to finish Freya today but worked out I'v got over 600 stitches now, goodness knows how big it will be when blocked, anyone know an elephant that would like a shawl? :sm12: Have a nice day of rest, see you later. xx


The weather is being perfect here ATM. I hope it lasts as there is quite a lot going on around Worthing.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> This is what I've been messing about making


OMG. That is just plain beautiful. I love the colours, so pure.


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> OMG. That is just plain beautiful. I love the colours, so pure.


Thanks Janet cxx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a sunny, atm,, Surrey. Few dark clouods around so who knows what today will bring. My fm decided that 2.45 am was a good time to play, so I decided that it was time to tackle a game of Spider Solitaire that woul not come out. Took me 45 minute and about 300 moves, but I did it!!! I WON!!! Going to take it easy today and work on some more felt. I have a book coming from Amazon on felt picture, the Amazon fairy has been at it again. Really enjoying playing with felt and it is giving my hands a rest from knitting and crochet.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week end. xx


Sorry your FM is giving you fits today. Sending you many warm, gentle and healing hugs! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> This is what I've been messing about making


How fun is that?!!! You are so clever! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> This is what I've been messing about making


That's lovely!!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> The weather is being perfect here ATM. I hope it lasts as there is quite a lot going on around Worthing.


Well it's gorgeous in Hastings!! Just had lovely fish and chips on the sea front after a very slow walk along the length of the promenade!! In the car now, watching the sea and reading. Looking forward to some Ice cream later!! Xx


----------



## Miss Pam

We've finally cooled down a bit here (thank goodness). It's still warm but more manageable. I'm off shortly for an early morning coffee and chat with a friend and then some grocery shopping. That's my excitement for the day. Will do some knitting later on, too. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Well it's gorgeous in Hastings!! Just had lovely fish and chips on the sea front after a very slow walk along the length of the promenade!! In the car now, watching the sea and reading. Looking forward to some Ice cream later!! Xx


That sounds wonderful! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Well it's gorgeous in Hastings!! Just had lovely fish and chips on the sea front after a very slow walk along the length of the promenade!! In the car now, watching the sea and reading. Looking forward to some Ice cream later!! Xx


It's raining here now. TWO more rows to go. xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> It's raining here now. TWO more rows to go. xxxx


Great progress! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Well it's gorgeous in Hastings!! Just had lovely fish and chips on the sea front after a very slow walk along the length of the promenade!! In the car now, watching the sea and reading. Looking forward to some Ice cream later!! Xx


Sounds as if you are having a lovely day. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> It's raining here now. TWO more rows to go. xxxx


Hope you have the Tia Maria at the ready. xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Well it's gorgeous in Hastings!! Just had lovely fish and chips on the sea front after a very slow walk along the length of the promenade!! In the car now, watching the sea and reading. Looking forward to some Ice cream later!! Xx


Perfect!


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> It's raining here now. TWO more rows to go. xxxx


I'm sorry about the rain. That project should be done now.


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls. I get my new car (to me) next Saturday. It just came into the garage today and DS snapped it up. I drove one the other day. Its White, a Hyundi i10 and still has a years warranty on it. Its 6 yrs old and got 28000 on the clock. The funny thing is when I pick it up it will be Alberts birthday. 

Ive done a little housework today and dont seem to have had a minute to myself. Hope you all are having a good day. Im going to catch up.


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> This is what I've been messing about making


That is just gorgeous!


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> 3 for you = small blanket!
> 
> DH went to a car boot sale this morning, and came back with a bag of DK fawn/beige wool - 50 balls of 100g!!!!! Not like most husbands! He just likes a bargain.


wowowowow...how much did he pay for them then?


----------



## binkbrice

Miss Pam said:


> We've finally cooled down a bit here (thank goodness). It's still warm but more manageable. I'm off shortly for an early morning coffee and chat with a friend and then some grocery shopping. That's my excitement for the day. Will do some knitting later on, too. xxxooo


It has cooled off here to last night when I went to get M it was 69F perfect weather!! It's raining now :sm26:


----------



## binkbrice

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. I get my new car (to me) next Saturday. It just came into the garage today and DS snapped it up. I drove one the other day. Its White, a Hyundi i10 and still has a years warranty on it. Its 6 yrs old and got 28000 on the clock. The funny thing is when I pick it up it will be Alberts birthday.
> 
> Ive done a little housework today and dont seem to have had a minute to myself. Hope you all are having a good day. Im going to catch up.


Congratulations on the new car that is awesome!


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> OMG. That is just plain beautiful. I love the colours, so pure.


what she said :sm16:


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> wowowowow...how much did he pay for them then?


£25


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> I'm sorry about the rain. That project should be done now.


Half a row to go then cast off. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. I get my new car (to me) next Saturday. It just came into the garage today and DS snapped it up. I drove one the other day. Its White, a Hyundi i10 and still has a years warranty on it. Its 6 yrs old and got 28000 on the clock. The funny thing is when I pick it up it will be Alberts birthday.
> 
> Ive done a little housework today and dont seem to have had a minute to myself. Hope you all are having a good day. Im going to catch up.


Great you're getting your wheels, Albert must have wanted you to have it, to get it on his birthday. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Half a row to go then cast off. xx


you stopped in the middle of the last row to answer me? Hey, that's friendship! xxx


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> £25


very very good. proud of him.....


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. I get my new car (to me) next Saturday. It just came into the garage today and DS snapped it up. I drove one the other day. Its White, a Hyundi i10 and still has a years warranty on it. Its 6 yrs old and got 28000 on the clock. The funny thing is when I pick it up it will be Alberts birthday.
> 
> Ive done a little housework today and dont seem to have had a minute to myself. Hope you all are having a good day. Im going to catch up.


Many congrats on getting the car, a present from Albert on his birthday!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Just got home from a lovely day in Hastings. Drive home was a bit circuitous as I was trying to avoid roadworks, had a lovely run around some pretty Kent villages, adding an extra 35 minutes to the journey!! :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Great you're getting your wheels, Albert must have wanted you to have it, to get it on his birthday. xx


Just what I was thinking xxxxxcc


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. I get my new car (to me) next Saturday. It just came into the garage today and DS snapped it up. I drove one the other day. Its White, a Hyundi i10 and still has a years warranty on it. Its 6 yrs old and got 28000 on the clock. The funny thing is when I pick it up it will be Alberts birthday.
> 
> Ive done a little housework today and dont seem to have had a minute to myself. Hope you all are having a good day. Im going to catch up.


That's wonderful, Susan! And great timing for getting to pick it up! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> It has cooled off here to last night when I went to get M it was 69F perfect weather!! It's raining now :sm26:


We're getting into the upper 80sF here now but that's way better than the upper 90sF. It's still quite hazy from the smoke that's coming down from British Columbia fires, which has helped to keep us a bit (small bit) cooler, but apparently the winds are supposed to shift a bit and it hopefully will go away soon. Enjoy your perfect weather -- I love those temps!!! xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris

Hi everyone I'm back from a very enjoyable week. Had so much fun with the boys who were all so well behaved. Felt sad taking them home after all the freedom they have had. They have all asked if we can go back next year we will certainly try. Will try & catch up when I can. I am off the hospital in the morning for my treatment, I so hope they work! Bye for now, I have missed talking to you all.


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Half a row to go then cast off. xx


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone I'm back from a very enjoyable week. Had so much fun with the boys who were all so well behaved. Felt sad taking them home after all the freedom they have had. They have all asked if we can go back next year we will certainly try. Will try & catch up when I can. I am off the hospital in the morning for my treatment, I so hope they work! Bye for now, I have missed talking to you all.


Great you had such a wonderful time and I hope with all my heart that your treatment goes well and helps you get rid of all that pain! xxxooo


----------



## martina

Purple, that's a beautiful piece of felting. Is it needle or wet felt or a combination?


----------



## lifeline

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone I'm back from a very enjoyable week. Had so much fun with the boys who were all so well behaved. Felt sad taking them home after all the freedom they have had. They have all asked if we can go back next year we will certainly try. Will try & catch up when I can. I am off the hospital in the morning for my treatment, I so hope they work! Bye for now, I have missed talking to you all.


So glad you had such a brilliant time with your family.

Thinking of you for your appointment tomorrow


----------



## lifeline

Miss Pam said:


> We're getting into the upper 80sF here now but that's way better than the upper 90sF. It's still quite hazy from the smoke that's coming down from British Columbia fires, which has helped to keep us a bit (small bit) cooler, but apparently the winds are supposed to shift a bit and it hopefully will go away soon. Enjoy your perfect weather -- I love those temps!!! xxxooo


Glad to hear it's cooling off a little now, but high 80s would still be too high for me


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone I'm back from a very enjoyable week. Had so much fun with the boys who were all so well behaved. Felt sad taking them home after all the freedom they have had. They have all asked if we can go back next year we will certainly try. Will try & catch up when I can. I am off the hospital in the morning for my treatment, I so hope they work! Bye for now, I have missed talking to you all.


Good luck for tomorrow. Will be thinking of you xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> you stopped in the middle of the last row to answer me? Hey, that's friendship! xxx


Of course, I'm now finished, have cast off and will figure out how the hell I'm going to block it tomorrow. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Just got home from a lovely day in Hastings. Drive home was a bit circuitous as I was trying to avoid roadworks, had a lovely run around some pretty Kent villages, adding an extra 35 minutes to the journey!! :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: xxxxx


Sounds like my driving, but you got there eventually. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone I'm back from a very enjoyable week. Had so much fun with the boys who were all so well behaved. Felt sad taking them home after all the freedom they have had. They have all asked if we can go back next year we will certainly try. Will try & catch up when I can. I am off the hospital in the morning for my treatment, I so hope they work! Bye for now, I have missed talking to you all.


Glad you had a great time, fingers crossed (and everything else) for tomorrow. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> Glad to hear it's cooling off a little now, but high 80s would still be too high for me


It's definitely too high for me, too. I prefer between 75-80F. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

I just made some yummy little spinach carmelized onion and feta bundles so good


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> I ended up frogging what I had knit yesterday. Late at night is NOT a good time to start knitting. :sm17:
> And I'm still trying to find one missing stitch.


I'm knitting baby booties and the pattern has bobbles at the cuff. I like round bobbles but this pattern has tab bobbles so I took it out and tried three ways of doing bobbles. I think I'm doing a raspberry which looks like a bobble to me. I couldn't knit today because I hurt my right wrist and thumb trying to carry a canvas bin upstairs a step at a time because it was heavy. Son had dog so couldn't help me. Her surgery went well after the second adjustment but she wants to lick or chew her paws and surgery area so we are keeping her on leash with us. She licked the scab off but the vet said she didn't hurt the join. My sister in law died and tonight I read that the counselor, who helped me with driving anxiety after I was rear ended, has died. He was like Mr. Rogers in style. I didn't know he was also an Episcapalean minister. I am in a slump and have said the wrong thing to two friends separately. I apologized to one and will to the other soon as I can reach him. I think I'm still affected by the documentary on the nun murdered when she knew about the priest abusing high school girls. I can't get it out of my mind. Dropped stitches are a pain and knitting late has gone wrong for me too.


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> Our Vogue Knitting magazine just had a section on dorset buttons, so I imagine I'll see more of them around here.
> I can just imagine Bentley chasing his tail in the garden, that makes me laugh.


Birthday wishes to Bentley. Time has flown. Seems like you just got him. 
Last night I was petting Mooch and saying how Suzi must be in the other room eating. When I went to the half bath and opened the door there sat Suzi looking patient but concerned that I'd closed the door with her inside the bathroom.


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> I just made some yummy little spinach carmelized onion and feta bundles so good


Yummy


----------



## lifeline

jollypolly said:


> I'm knitting baby booties and the pattern has bobbles at the cuff. I like round bobbles but this pattern has tab bobbles so I took it out and tried three ways of doing bobbles. I think I'm doing a raspberry which looks like a bobble to me. I couldn't knit today because I hurt my right wrist and thumb trying to carry a canvas bin upstairs a step at a time because it was heavy. Son had dog so couldn't help me. Her surgery went well after the second adjustment but she wants to lick or chew her paws and surgery area so we are keeping her on leash with us. She licked the scab off but the vet said she didn't hurt the join. My sister in law died and tonight I read that the counselor, who helped me with driving anxiety after I was rear ended, has died. He was like Mr. Rogers in style. I didn't know he was also an Episcapalean minister. I am in a slump and have said the wrong thing to two friends separately. I apologized to one and will to the other soon as I can reach him. I think I'm still affected by the documentary on the nun murdered when she knew about the priest abusing high school girls. I can't get it out of my mind. Dropped stitches are a pain and knitting late has gone wrong for me too.


Polly you will get past this bad point, just look back and see how far you have come already.


----------



## lifeline

I thought some or all of you might be interested in this http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-486738-1.html if you you go to the third page of her post you can find a link to the pattern which is free just for today (for the small size), and that is until midnight EST. And if you read the rest of her Ravelry post you will see how to get some of her other patterns at half price. I have some of her patterns already but have never knit one up so I don't know what they are like for knitting.


----------



## jollypolly

lifeline said:


> Found two more tomatoes ready today, this time from the yellow tomato plant...


Beautiful.


----------



## jollypolly

Miss Pam said:


> A very, very Happy Birthday to June from me as well! I hope you have a fabulous day. xxxooo
> 
> And, Rebecca, I hope you and your DH have a wonderful anniversary. Congratulations! xxxooo


Well said....me too.


----------



## binkbrice

lifeline said:


> I thought some or all of you might be interested in this http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-486738-1.html if you you go to the third page of her post you can find a link to the pattern which is free just for today (for the small size), and that is until midnight EST. And if you read the rest of her Ravelry post you will see how to get some of her other patterns at half price. I have some of her patterns already but have never knit one up so I don't know what they are like for knitting.


Thank you I went straight over and have downloaded it!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a cloudy but at the moment dry Wales, am finishing off Freya today, just weaving in ends and then must try and work out how I am going to block it. It is a curved shawl and my wires are straight !!!!!!! Now what to do next, I have two patterns in my list, the 198 yard of Heaven shawl, or the Triple Triangle cape, decisions, decisions. Yes more shawls, I will have to open a shawl shop at this rate.Off to sew in ends, have a good day even though it is Monday, by the way full moon tonight so watch out for werewolves :sm09: :sm09: See you later. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a cloudy but at the moment dry Wales, am finishing off Freya today, just weaving in ends and then must try and work out how I am going to block it. It is a curved shawl and my wires are straight !!!!!!! Now what to do next, I have two patterns in my list, the 198 yard of Heaven shawl, or the Triple Triangle cape, decisions, decisions. Yes more shawls, I will have to open a shawl shop at this rate.Off to sew in ends, have a good day even though it is Monday, by the way full moon tonight so watch out for werewolves :sm09: :sm09: See you later. xx


You can curve your wires if you use the T pins to get the curve. It will work well. Hope that helps. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a cloudy and dry Surrey. Thank you for all your nice comments about my felt picture, I started planning another one last night. I am using up a lot of fabric from my stash as the background material. Having fun sorting through stuff I forgotten I had.

KnitWIts and Chaos here this morning plus a few grandchildren. Then going to make some more felt this afternoon. 

Happy Monday everyone


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone I'm back from a very enjoyable week. Had so much fun with the boys who were all so well behaved. Felt sad taking them home after all the freedom they have had. They have all asked if we can go back next year we will certainly try. Will try & catch up when I can. I am off the hospital in the morning for my treatment, I so hope they work! Bye for now, I have missed talking to you all.


We missed you too, hope the hospital appointment goes beyond your expectations!! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Of course, I'm now finished, have cast off and will figure out how the hell I'm going to block it tomorrow. xx :sm16: :sm16:


Can you fold it and block it double? I had to do that for my Ashton before I got my blocking boards! Good luck, can't wait to see it! xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds like my driving, but you got there eventually. xxxx


.....AND dodged the traffic!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> I just made some yummy little spinach carmelized onion and feta bundles so good


They sound and look yummy!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> I'm knitting baby booties and the pattern has bobbles at the cuff. I like round bobbles but this pattern has tab bobbles so I took it out and tried three ways of doing bobbles. I think I'm doing a raspberry which looks like a bobble to me. I couldn't knit today because I hurt my right wrist and thumb trying to carry a canvas bin upstairs a step at a time because it was heavy. Son had dog so couldn't help me. Her surgery went well after the second adjustment but she wants to lick or chew her paws and surgery area so we are keeping her on leash with us. She licked the scab off but the vet said she didn't hurt the join. My sister in law died and tonight I read that the counselor, who helped me with driving anxiety after I was rear ended, has died. He was like Mr. Rogers in style. I didn't know he was also an Episcapalean minister. I am in a slump and have said the wrong thing to two friends separately. I apologized to one and will to the other soon as I can reach him. I think I'm still affected by the documentary on the nun murdered when she knew about the priest abusing high school girls. I can't get it out of my mind. Dropped stitches are a pain and knitting late has gone wrong for me too.


Aww, big hugs for you Polly, I hope things look better for you tomorrow xxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> Birthday wishes to Bentley. Time has flown. Seems like you just got him.
> Last night I was petting Mooch and saying how Suzi must be in the other room eating. When I went to the half bath and opened the door there sat Suzi looking patient but concerned that I'd closed the door with her inside the bathroom.


I can just picture her face from you description!!!


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> I thought some or all of you might be interested in this http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-486738-1.html if you you go to the third page of her post you can find a link to the pattern which is free just for today (for the small size), and that is until midnight EST. And if you read the rest of her Ravelry post you will see how to get some of her other patterns at half price. I have some of her patterns already but have never knit one up so I don't know what they are like for knitting.


Thanks dear, I have just downloaded it, it's beautiful!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a cloudy but at the moment dry Wales, am finishing off Freya today, just weaving in ends and then must try and work out how I am going to block it. It is a curved shawl and my wires are straight !!!!!!! Now what to do next, I have two patterns in my list, the 198 yard of Heaven shawl, or the Triple Triangle cape, decisions, decisions. Yes more shawls, I will have to open a shawl shop at this rate.Off to sew in ends, have a good day even though it is Monday, by the way full moon tonight so watch out for werewolves :sm09: :sm09: See you later. xx


I used to be a werewolf but I'm better noWWWWWWWW (that's meant to be a howl!!) :sm16: :sm12: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Knee doc day today so I thought I'd be clever and combine a fasting blood test, which my GP has asked for, with seeing the knee doc. Went into phlebotomy and _there were no patients in there!!!_ That never happens, there is usually overspill into the corridor. I was done in 5 minutes so came home for breakfast and coffee as I would have been 90 minutes too early for the knee guy. I am now on my way out again to see the knee doc, and do some errands, catch you later!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Morning girls. Its raining again, what a suprise!!!Its s and b this lunchtime. Have a great day.


----------



## martina

jollypolly said:


> I'm knitting baby booties and the pattern has bobbles at the cuff. I like round bobbles but this pattern has tab bobbles so I took it out and tried three ways of doing bobbles. I think I'm doing a raspberry which looks like a bobble to me. I couldn't knit today because I hurt my right wrist and thumb trying to carry a canvas bin upstairs a step at a time because it was heavy. Son had dog so couldn't help me. Her surgery went well after the second adjustment but she wants to lick or chew her paws and surgery area so we are keeping her on leash with us. She licked the scab off but the vet said she didn't hurt the join. My sister in law died and tonight I read that the counselor, who helped me with driving anxiety after I was rear ended, has died. He was like Mr. Rogers in style. I didn't know he was also an Episcapalean minister. I am in a slump and have said the wrong thing to two friends separately. I apologized to one and will to the other soon as I can reach him. I think I'm still affected by the documentary on the nun murdered when she knew about the priest abusing high school girls. I can't get it out of my mind. Dropped stitches are a pain and knitting late has gone wrong for me too.


Sorry that you've hit a slump lately. Things will get better. One step at a time.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> You can curve your wires if you use the T pins to get the curve. It will work well. Hope that helps. xx


I've given up at the moment, it's so big I've been relegated to the floor and not sure I've got enough blocks to accommodate the shawl, so am thinking about it. :sm16: xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Can you fold it and block it double? I had to do that for my Ashton before I got my blocking boards! Good luck, can't wait to see it! xxxxxx


I might have to try that, you may have a long wait, I'm pondering. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> .....AND dodged the traffic!!! xxxx


REsult. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I used to be a werewolf but I'm better noWWWWWWWW (that's meant to be a howl!!) :sm16: :sm12: :sm23: xxxx


I'm with you, not sure I'm completely cured, will see tonight. xxxx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Knee doc day today so I thought I'd be clever and combine a fasting blood test, which my GP has asked for, with seeing the knee doc. Went into phlebotomy and _there were no patients in there!!!_ That never happens, there is usually overspill into the corridor. I was done in 5 minutes so came home for breakfast and coffee as I would have been 90 minutes too early for the knee guy. I am now on my way out again to see the knee doc, and do some errands, catch you later!! xxxxxxxx


Good luck. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Its raining again, what a suprise!!!Its s and b this lunchtime. Have a great day.


Good morning, yes it keep raining on and off here of course. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a cloudy but at the moment dry Wales, am finishing off Freya today, just weaving in ends and then must try and work out how I am going to block it. It is a curved shawl and my wires are straight !!!!!!! Now what to do next, I have two patterns in my list, the 198 yard of Heaven shawl, or the Triple Triangle cape, decisions, decisions. Yes more shawls, I will have to open a shawl shop at this rate.Off to sew in ends, have a good day even though it is Monday, by the way full moon tonight so watch out for werewolves :sm09: :sm09: See you later. xx


My sons, when they were teens, were watching a two-bit film when someone said that they should have known someone was a werewolf because he was born at quarter to midnight Christmas Eve, when all werewolves are born. They were tickled pink - guess who was born at that time?


----------



## SaxonLady

It's overcast here and rain isn't forecast until later, perhaps as well as I have to pop to the doctor's in about ten minutes.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I might have to try that, you may have a long wait, I'm pondering. xxxx


Talking of long waits, I am now waiting to see the consultant. I've been x-rayed, measured, weighed, filled in questionnaires and told them my life history!! More later!! Xx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> My sons, when they were teens, were watching a two-bit film when someone said that they should have known someone was a werewolf because he was born at quarter to midnight Christmas Eve, when all werewolves are born. They were tickled pink - guess who was born at that time?


I wondered about those pointy teeth and the howling at the moon!!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> My sons, when they were teens, were watching a two-bit film when someone said that they should have known someone was a werewolf because he was born at quarter to midnight Christmas Eve, when all werewolves are born. They were tickled pink - guess who was born at that time?


So, what you up to tonight. xx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Talking of long waits, I am now waiting to see the consultant. I've been x-rayed, measured, weighed, filled in questionnaires and told them my life history!! More later!! Xx


Did you take something to do while you are waiting? xx


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Talking of long waits, I am now waiting to see the consultant. I've been x-rayed, measured, weighed, filled in questionnaires and told them my life history!! More later!! Xx


Im with you love...hugs


----------



## jinx

Morning Polly. Soon your dog will be healed. That should make you feel better with that worry removed. I was making bobbles yesterday for the cupcake hat. I increased the bobbled as I wanted them more prominent. Nice thing about knitting is we can change patterns to our needs.


jollypolly said:


> I'm knitting baby booties and the pattern has bobbles at the cuff. I like round bobbles but this pattern has tab bobbles so I took it out and tried three ways of doing bobbles. I think I'm doing a raspberry which looks like a bobble to me. I couldn't knit today because I hurt my right wrist and thumb trying to carry a canvas bin upstairs a step at a time because it was heavy. Son had dog so couldn't help me. Her surgery went well after the second adjustment but she wants to lick or chew her paws and surgery area so we are keeping her on leash with us. She licked the scab off but the vet said she didn't hurt the join. My sister in law died and tonight I read that the counselor, who helped me with driving anxiety after I was rear ended, has died. He was like Mr. Rogers in style. I didn't know he was also an Episcapalean minister. I am in a slump and have said the wrong thing to two friends separately. I apologized to one and will to the other soon as I can reach him. I think I'm still affected by the documentary on the nun murdered when she knew about the priest abusing high school girls. I can't get it out of my mind. Dropped stitches are a pain and knitting late has gone wrong for me too.


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a cloudy but at the moment dry Wales, am finishing off Freya today, just weaving in ends and then must try and work out how I am going to block it. It is a curved shawl and my wires are straight !!!!!!! Now what to do next, I have two patterns in my list, the 198 yard of Heaven shawl, or the Triple Triangle cape, decisions, decisions. Yes more shawls, I will have to open a shawl shop at this rate.Off to sew in ends, have a good day even though it is Monday, by the way full moon tonight so watch out for werewolves :sm09: :sm09: See you later. xx


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/triple-triangle-cape
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/198-yds-of-heaven
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/freya-shawl
I vote for the triple triangle. Like you care what I like. :sm11: 
I am waiting excitedly to see Freya. What yarn did you use to make her?
Thanks for the reminder of the full moon.


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy and dry Surrey. Thank you for all your nice comments about my felt picture, I started planning another one last night. I am using up a lot of fabric from my stash as the background material. Having fun sorting through stuff I forgotten I had.
> 
> KnitWIts and Chaos here this morning plus a few grandchildren. Then going to make some more felt this afternoon.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone


Happy Monday to you. Waiting to see your newest project. I love the way you use color in all you make.


----------



## jinx

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Its raining again, what a suprise!!!Its s and b this lunchtime. Have a great day.


Don't let the rain dampen your spirits. It seems that everyone is having way too much rain. Enjoy your outing.


----------



## jinx

If I go for a fasting blood test early in the a.m. I have to wait. If I go two hours later there is no wait. Seems everyone rushed in early as they are fasting. 
It appears you are getting a complete check up. Hope the consultant gets to the root of the problem.


London Girl said:


> Talking of long waits, I am now waiting to see the consultant. I've been x-rayed, measured, weighed, filled in questionnaires and told them my life history!! More later!! Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/triple-triangle-cape
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/198-yds-of-heaven
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/freya-shawl
> I vote for the triple triangle. Like you care what I like. :sm11:
> I am waiting excitedly to see Freya. What yarn did you use to make her?
> Thanks for the reminder of the full moon.


Both will get done, I'm doing the 198 first as it is small and thick yarn so won't take long, then on to the triangle. I used 4ply 100% wool on Freya as I had it here. Once I've figured out how I am going to block it will post a photo. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Knee doc day today so I thought I'd be clever and combine a fasting blood test, which my GP has asked for, with seeing the knee doc. Went into phlebotomy and _there were no patients in there!!!_ That never happens, there is usually overspill into the corridor. I was done in 5 minutes so came home for breakfast and coffee as I would have been 90 minutes too early for the knee guy. I am now on my way out again to see the knee doc, and do some errands, catch you later!! xxxxxxxx


Hope all goes well with the knee guy! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Both will get done, I'm doing the 198 first as it is small and thick yarn so won't take long, then on to the triangle. I used 4ply 100% wool on Freya as I had it here. Once I've figured out how I am going to block it will post a photo. xx


They are both beautiful, but I think I am going to go back to jumpers and jackets for myself; and blankets for the grand daughters. I will possibly make some more socks for myself also, and perhaps mix some of my spun silk with the sock yarn, to make the socks less prone to getting socks! ????


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> We've finally cooled down a bit here (thank goodness). It's still warm but more manageable. I'm off shortly for an early morning coffee and chat with a friend and then some grocery shopping. That's my excitement for the day. Will do some knitting later on, too. xxxooo


I am doing some catchup, and then I will be doing some catchup on my shawl? Have a good day. xoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Half a row to go then cast off. xx


Well that's encouragement for me to get back to my knitting, and do catchup a bit later, if I am still awake! ????????


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/triple-triangle-cape
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/198-yds-of-heaven
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/freya-shawl
> I vote for the triple triangle. Like you care what I like. :sm11:
> I am waiting excitedly to see Freya. What yarn did you use to make her?
> Thanks for the reminder of the full moon.


They are all very beautiful!


----------



## binkbrice

I just got a very lovely early birthday present from DS...the little bag is for when working with dpn's or magic loop for socks that you just put the needles in and snap it shut and they stay put will be testing this out to see how well it works!!

I think I might need more of the little dpn's bag.....and omg I must be ill because I sort of would like to give it a try.....phew that was close I just remembered I don't have a sewing machine anymore!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm06:


----------



## binkbrice

Okay I really need to get moving and get a shower and run some errands hope you all have had or are having a wonderful day!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Did you take something to do while you are waiting? xx


Yes, I have a good book on my phone!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/triple-triangle-cape
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/198-yds-of-heaven
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/freya-shawl
> I vote for the triple triangle. Like you care what I like. :sm11:
> I am waiting excitedly to see Freya. What yarn did you use to make her?
> Thanks for the reminder of the full moon.


Yes, I like that too, seems a sensible shape!! Freya is just WOW though!!! xx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> I just got a very lovely early birthday present from DS...the little bag is for when working with dpn's or magic loop for socks that you just put the needles in and snap it shut and they stay put will be testing this out to see how well it works!!
> 
> I think I might need more of the little dpn's bag.....and omg I must be ill because I sort of would like to give it a try.....phew that was close I just remembered I don't have a sewing machine anymore!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm06:


Linky might lend you hers - or even sew it for you!! Cute little bag!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Hello everyone, sorry I didn't get back on here after the hospital, I had several errands to run and the time just galloped away from me! Anyway......the doc said that my occasional-but-agonising knee pain was caused my my being slightly knock kneed, which make the side edge of the knee caps sometimes catch a nerve. He said he didn't want to operate as it could make it worse or make no improvement and would have a long recovery time. He recommends physio, which I should hear about in three weeks or so.

The lady that gave me the lovely Louise Harding yarn, has some more for me so I have been hurriedly finishing some embroidered quilt labels that I promised her, hope she thinks they are a fair swap!! I apologise for the sideways view, whatever I do, it won't show them the right way up!! Catch you later!! xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Linky might lend you hers - or even sew it for you!! Cute little bag!! xxx


Hehehe the second part of that is what I am hoping for :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> I just got a very lovely early birthday present from DS...the little bag is for when working with dpn's or magic loop for socks that you just put the needles in and snap it shut and they stay put will be testing this out to see how well it works!!
> 
> I think I might need more of the little dpn's bag.....and omg I must be ill because I sort of would like to give it a try.....phew that was close I just remembered I don't have a sewing machine anymore!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm06:


Glad you made a swift recovery. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Yes, I like that too, seems a sensible shape!! Freya is just WOW though!!! xx


198 is no more at the moment, it was confusing me (I know easy to do) so have started the triple triangle. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Hello everyone, sorry I didn't get back on here after the hospital, I had several errands to run and the time just galloped away from me! Anyway......the doc said that my occasional-but-agonising knee pain was caused my my being slightly knock kneed, which make the side edge of the knee caps sometimes catch a nerve. He said he didn't want to operate as it could make it worse or make no improvement and would have a long recovery time. He recommends physio, which I should hear about in three weeks or so.
> 
> The lady that gave me the lovely Louise Harding yarn, has some more for me so I have been hurriedly finishing some embroidered quilt labels that I promised her, hope she thinks they are a fair swap!! I apologise for the sideways view, whatever I do, it won't show them the right way up!! Catch you later!! xxxx


Well good in some way but looks as though you will have to live with it, hope the physio works. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Well good in some way but looks as though you will have to live with it, hope the physio works. xxxx


Thanks love! What I need are inflatable crutches so I can take them with me anywhere - just in case!!!xxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> So, what you up to tonight. xx :sm23:


I have GS A over tonight, on his own. He hates sleeping alone in a room.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Hello everyone, sorry I didn't get back on here after the hospital, I had several errands to run and the time just galloped away from me! Anyway......the doc said that my occasional-but-agonising knee pain was caused my my being slightly knock kneed, which make the side edge of the knee caps sometimes catch a nerve. He said he didn't want to operate as it could make it worse or make no improvement and would have a long recovery time. He recommends physio, which I should hear about in three weeks or so.
> 
> The lady that gave me the lovely Louise Harding yarn, has some more for me so I have been hurriedly finishing some embroidered quilt labels that I promised her, hope she thinks they are a fair swap!! I apologise for the sideways view, whatever I do, it won't show them the right way up!! Catch you later!! xxxx


She will be thrilled of course.


----------



## SaxonLady

It still hasn't rained here. Heavy rain is promised for Wednesday though.


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> Glad you made a swift recovery. xx :sm23: :sm23:


Thank you that really was a close one.... :sm06: :sm09: :sm02:


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> I just got a very lovely early birthday present from DS...the little bag is for when working with dpn's or magic loop for socks that you just put the needles in and snap it shut and they stay put will be testing this out to see how well it works!!
> 
> I think I might need more of the little dpn's bag.....and omg I must be ill because I sort of would like to give it a try.....phew that was close I just remembered I don't have a sewing machine anymore!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm06:


What a thoughtful gift!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Hello everyone, sorry I didn't get back on here after the hospital, I had several errands to run and the time just galloped away from me! Anyway......the doc said that my occasional-but-agonising knee pain was caused my my being slightly knock kneed, which make the side edge of the knee caps sometimes catch a nerve. He said he didn't want to operate as it could make it worse or make no improvement and would have a long recovery time. He recommends physio, which I should hear about in three weeks or so.
> 
> The lady that gave me the lovely Louise Harding yarn, has some more for me so I have been hurriedly finishing some embroidered quilt labels that I promised her, hope she thinks they are a fair swap!! I apologise for the sideways view, whatever I do, it won't show them the right way up!! Catch you later!! xxxx


That is great that no surgery is in your immediate future! And hopefully no more pains either. Those quilted labels are wonderful! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Perhaps physio can offer a small insert for your shoe to help you avoid walking in the manner that makes your knees knock. 
The labels look fantastic. I am sure she will love them.


London Girl said:


> Hello everyone, sorry I didn't get back on here after the hospital, I had several errands to run and the time just galloped away from me! Anyway......the doc said that my occasional-but-agonising knee pain was caused my my being slightly knock kneed, which make the side edge of the knee caps sometimes catch a nerve. He said he didn't want to operate as it could make it worse or make no improvement and would have a long recovery time. He recommends physio, which I should hear about in three weeks or so.
> 
> The lady that gave me the lovely Louise Harding yarn, has some more for me so I have been hurriedly finishing some embroidered quilt labels that I promised her, hope she thinks they are a fair swap!! I apologise for the sideways view, whatever I do, it won't show them the right way up!! Catch you later!! xxxx


----------



## Islander

Beautifully done June. xoxox


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Hello everyone, sorry I didn't get back on here after the hospital, I had several errands to run and the time just galloped away from me! Anyway......the doc said that my occasional-but-agonising knee pain was caused my my being slightly knock kneed, which make the side edge of the knee caps sometimes catch a nerve. He said he didn't want to operate as it could make it worse or make no improvement and would have a long recovery time. He recommends physio, which I should hear about in three weeks or so.
> 
> The lady that gave me the lovely Louise Harding yarn, has some more for me so I have been hurriedly finishing some embroidered quilt labels that I promised her, hope she thinks they are a fair swap!! I apologise for the sideways view, whatever I do, it won't show them the right way up!! Catch you later!! xxxx


Those are wonderful! Glad no surgery for you but what about a knee brace to keep that knee from knocking around? Mine like to slide sideways at the most inopportune times.. Like walking down stairs or sleeping! I have to stop and slide the wayward knee back over where it belongs. I was told it's all part of the joy of hyperextensive joints. Adding muscle mass was suggested but I haven't figured out how to get muscular knees and shoulders yet.


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> Hehehe the second part of that is what I am hoping for :sm09: :sm09:


As you wish...????


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> As you wish...????


I even have the perfect material remember those adorable geisha girls, and the fish love them and that would be adorable, I need a couple smaller than the one I got and a couple that are bigger... :sm04:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from Wales, it was sunny now we are surrounded by black clouds so who knows what it is going to do. I wish summer would hurry up and come. Off to fight Freya on the blocks for a while and then on with my triple triangle shawl. See you all later. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Good morning girls. Its raining again. Im at over 60's today. Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Its raining again. Im at over 60's today. Hope you all have a good day.


Have a good time at over 60's, win big. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning rom a grey Surrey. I was supposed to be going fruit picking with the coven today, but as heavy showers and thunder is predicted we are meeting for coffee at a garden centre.

Happy Tuesday everyone xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:14 am EST and 13'C (55'F). Sunny today, just like yesterday. But we did have rain overnight and there is still a big puddle on the road in front of my house.
Yesterday we went to the Sandcastle Festival in Cobourg. I went to a new fibre store, but it was mostly embroidery thread. But her husband did have a stall on the sidewalk and he had some lovely yarn that had to come home with me. It's bulk yarn from the same people behind Fleece Artist and Handmaiden yarns. The yarn was in unwound skeins and didn't have any names on them.
The sandcastles were lovely too, but the beach was really crowded and they had fireworks that night, but I forgot to bring bug spray and am now covered in itchy bites.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning rom a grey Surrey. I was supposed to be going fruit picking with the coven today, but as heavy showers and thunder is predicted we are meeting for coffee at a garden centre.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone xx


And your garden centres are wonderful. Have a great time.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Its raining again. Im at over 60's today. Hope you all have a good day.


You have a good day too.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from Wales, it was sunny now we are surrounded by black clouds so who knows what it is going to do. I wish summer would hurry up and come. Off to fight Freya on the blocks for a while and then on with my triple triangle shawl. See you all later. xx


Sounds like a good time to play with fibre. 
It's cool enough to wear sweaters in the morning, but I don't have any finished yet. :sm13:


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> I even have the perfect material remember those adorable geisha girls, and the fish love them and that would be adorable, I need a couple smaller than the one I got and a couple that are bigger... :sm04:


You've got a great sister. It'll be nice to have bags that are all the right size.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Those are wonderful! Glad no surgery for you but what about a knee brace to keep that knee from knocking around? Mine like to slide sideways at the most inopportune times.. Like walking down stairs or sleeping! I have to stop and slide the wayward knee back over where it belongs. I was told it's all part of the joy of hyperextensive joints. Adding muscle mass was suggested but I haven't figured out how to get muscular knees and shoulders yet.


That sounds both annoying and painful. 
Maybe a physiotherapist would know the right exercises.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Thanks love! What I need are inflatable crutches so I can take them with me anywhere - just in case!!!xxx


Or foldable crutches, like the folding cane that blind people use.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> 198 is no more at the moment, it was confusing me (I know easy to do) so have started the triple triangle. xxxx


Better luck with the triple triangle.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Hello everyone, sorry I didn't get back on here after the hospital, I had several errands to run and the time just galloped away from me! Anyway......the doc said that my occasional-but-agonising knee pain was caused my my being slightly knock kneed, which make the side edge of the knee caps sometimes catch a nerve. He said he didn't want to operate as it could make it worse or make no improvement and would have a long recovery time. He recommends physio, which I should hear about in three weeks or so.
> 
> The lady that gave me the lovely Louise Harding yarn, has some more for me so I have been hurriedly finishing some embroidered quilt labels that I promised her, hope she thinks they are a fair swap!! I apologise for the sideways view, whatever I do, it won't show them the right way up!! Catch you later!! xxxx


Those labels are great.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Yes, I have a good book on my phone!! xxxx


I couldn't read a book on my phone, I'd end up with a headache. I may need new glasses already.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I am doing some catchup, and then I will be doing some catchup on my shawl? Have a good day. xoxo


I heard that Australia's mountain area got six inches of snow. It sounds like your winter is cold enough for a shawl.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> They are both beautiful, but I think I am going to go back to jumpers and jackets for myself; and blankets for the grand daughters. I will possibly make some more socks for myself also, and perhaps mix some of my spun silk with the sock yarn, to make the socks less prone to getting socks! ????


I'd like to finish my sock (single). I don't have second sock syndrome, unless I'm doing the second sock right now and the first is yet to be started. :sm17: :sm09:


----------



## nitz8catz

I need to run. I'm on late shift again this week.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## jinx

I am sure you will come out the winner after the fight. I am interested in how the triple triangle shawl will stay on the shoulders.
It seems we are done with summer and heading into fall. Seems we had a lot of rainy days and cooler temperatures than usual.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from Wales, it was sunny now we are surrounded by black clouds so who knows what it is going to do. I wish summer would hurry up and come. Off to fight Freya on the blocks for a while and then on with my triple triangle shawl. See you all later. xx


----------



## jinx

Good luck today.


grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Its raining again. Im at over 60's today. Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## jinx

Alas, picking fruit in a thunder storm is not a good idea. Glad you were able to find an alternate activity. Happy Tuesday to you.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning rom a grey Surrey. I was supposed to be going fruit picking with the coven today, but as heavy showers and thunder is predicted we are meeting for coffee at a garden centre.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone xx


----------



## jinx

Lovely yarn. I would have had to bring that home also.


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:14 am EST and 13'C (55'F). Sunny today, just like yesterday. But we did have rain overnight and there is still a big puddle on the road in front of my house.
> Yesterday we went to the Sandcastle Festival in Cobourg. I went to a new fibre store, but it was mostly embroidery thread. But her husband did have a stall on the sidewalk and he had some lovely yarn that had to come home with me. It's bulk yarn from the same people behind Fleece Artist and Handmaiden yarns. The yarn was in unwound skeins and didn't have any names on them.
> The sandcastles were lovely too, but the beach was really crowded and they had fireworks that night, but I forgot to bring bug spray and am now covered in itchy bites.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Perhaps physio can offer a small insert for your shoe to help you avoid walking in the manner that makes your knees knock.
> The labels look fantastic. I am sure she will love them.


Thank jinx! I actually already have those sort of supports in my shoes but that was to stop my feet rolling inwards after I broke my ankle. I suspect it is all part of the same problem though, I just need to walk properly!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Beautifully done June. xoxox


Hahaha, Thanks Trish, now why couldn't I do that??!!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Those are wonderful! Glad no surgery for you but what about a knee brace to keep that knee from knocking around? Mine like to slide sideways at the most inopportune times.. Like walking down stairs or sleeping! I have to stop and slide the wayward knee back over where it belongs. I was told it's all part of the joy of hyperextensive joints. Adding muscle mass was suggested but I haven't figured out how to get muscular knees and shoulders yet.


Ouch, that sounds painful and the answer to your muscle mass is, I'm guessing - physio!!!!! :sm24: :sm09: xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:14 am EST and 13'C (55'F). Sunny today, just like yesterday. But we did have rain overnight and there is still a big puddle on the road in front of my house.
> Yesterday we went to the Sandcastle Festival in Cobourg. I went to a new fibre store, but it was mostly embroidery thread. But her husband did have a stall on the sidewalk and he had some lovely yarn that had to come home with me. It's bulk yarn from the same people behind Fleece Artist and Handmaiden yarns. The yarn was in unwound skeins and didn't have any names on them.
> The sandcastles were lovely too, but the beach was really crowded and they had fireworks that night, but I forgot to bring bug spray and am now covered in itchy bites.


Ooh, very nice yarn, shame about the bug-bites!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> That sounds both annoying and painful.
> Maybe a physiotherapist would know the right exercises.


Oops, you got there first Nitzy!! x


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Or foldable crutches, like the folding cane that blind people use.


If you see any, please get them for me, I'll see you don't lose out by it!! :sm16: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I couldn't read a book on my phone, I'd end up with a headache. I may need new glasses already.


I find it really easy on the phone I have now but my old phone was useless for reading books. I'm into Ellie Dean's Cliffhaven saga at the moment, brilliant detailed wartime stories of a bed and breakfast at the seaside, riveting stuff and very well researched!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Thank jinx! I actually already have those sort of supports in my shoes but that was to stop my feet rolling inwards after I broke my ankle. I suspect it is all part of the same problem though, I just need to walk properly!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Try practising sober. xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## jinx

Good luck with whatever help they offer you. Perhaps a different type of insert is needed that will fight both problems.


London Girl said:


> Thank jinx! I actually already have those sort of supports in my shoes but that was to stop my feet rolling inwards after I broke my ankle. I suspect it is all part of the same problem though, I just need to walk properly!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Try practising sober. xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Yeah, that might help!!! :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:14 am EST and 13'C (55'F). Sunny today, just like yesterday. But we did have rain overnight and there is still a big puddle on the road in front of my house.
> Yesterday we went to the Sandcastle Festival in Cobourg. I went to a new fibre store, but it was mostly embroidery thread. But her husband did have a stall on the sidewalk and he had some lovely yarn that had to come home with me. It's bulk yarn from the same people behind Fleece Artist and Handmaiden yarns. The yarn was in unwound skeins and didn't have any names on them.
> The sandcastles were lovely too, but the beach was really crowded and they had fireworks that night, but I forgot to bring bug spray and am now covered in itchy bites.


That sounds like fun and pretty yarns! /Sorry about the bug bites! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I'd like to finish my sock (single). I don't have second sock syndrome, unless I'm doing the second sock right now and the first is yet to be started. :sm17: :sm09:


 :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning all. Another hot day here in the sunny Northwest. I'm off for my walk shortly before it heats up too much. Have a great day/afternoon/evening! xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris

Afternoon all. Well I had my treatment yesterday which I did not enjoy at all as I was awake the whole time. Due to my other problems they did not want to give me a general. The staff were great! On the plus side it already feels slightly better, at least I got out of bed this morning without yelling! We have our gardener back today laying our new lawn, it looks so much better. Now have to buy up a garden center & make the garden colourful again. I am going to try to catch up, but I have missed lots. Love to you.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Well it's gorgeous in Hastings!! Just had lovely fish and chips on the sea front after a very slow walk along the length of the promenade!! In the car now, watching the sea and reading. Looking forward to some Ice cream later!! Xx


My SIL (#3) bought himself a new toy, and cooked a lovely tea of chicken, or lamb, yiros meat; and marinated bbq chicken wings. As I don't eat some of the things that go on a yiros; I only had the meat, but not the lamb (because I don't like that either ????). We will now be looking forward to many more tasty meals with him, DD4 & the children; because they love to have company around to share food and drinks, and not always alcohol! ????????????


----------



## LondonChris

Had a very rapid read through. Hope all that have been poorly are feeling much better. June perhaps you need to see a Podiatrist, my DD had trouble similar to you & she was helped. Susan congratulations on your new car, Albert would have been proud of you!
Jackie you have been busy! You put me to shame. When I went away I took a few ball of baby yarn to make some very simple cardies. I managed to make about half of one! I blame the pain killers I was on. I am going to try to finish at least one. 
Must go our gardener is laying the last bit I must have a look.


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:14 am EST and 13'C (55'F). Sunny today, just like yesterday. But we did have rain overnight and there is still a big puddle on the road in front of my house.
> Yesterday we went to the Sandcastle Festival in Cobourg. I went to a new fibre store, but it was mostly embroidery thread. But her husband did have a stall on the sidewalk and he had some lovely yarn that had to come home with me. It's bulk yarn from the same people behind Fleece Artist and Handmaiden yarns. The yarn was in unwound skeins and didn't have any names on them.
> The sandcastles were lovely too, but the beach was really crowded and they had fireworks that night, but I forgot to bring bug spray and am now covered in itchy bites.


Those are beautiful!


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Afternoon all. Well I had my treatment yesterday which I did not enjoy at all as I was awake the whole time. Due to my other problems they did not want to give me a general. The staff were great! On the plus side it already feels slightly better, at least I got out of bed this morning without yelling! We have our gardener back today laying our new lawn, it looks so much better. Now have to buy up a garden center & make the garden colourful again. I am going to try to catch up, but I have missed lots. Love to you.


Hi Chris, so glad that is all behind you now and I don't think you were actually meant to enjoy it!!! However, if it feels a bit better already then that's got to be good news, I hope it continues to improve, we'll have you dancing down the prom at Worthing!!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Had a very rapid read through. Hope all that have been poorly are feeling much better. June perhaps you need to see a Podiatrist, my DD had trouble similar to you & she was helped. Susan congratulations on your new car, Albert would have been proud of you!
> Jackie you have been busy! You put me to shame. When I went away I took a few ball of baby yarn to make some very simple cardies. I managed to make about half of one! I blame the pain killers I was on. I am going to try to finish at least one.
> Must go our gardener is laying the last bit I must have a look.


Take pics, take pics!!! :sm23: :sm24: :sm24: xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Hi Chris, so glad that is all behind you now and I don't think you were actually meant to enjoy it!!! However, if it feels a bit better already then that's got to be good news, I hope it continues to improve, we'll have you dancing down the prom at Worthing!!! xxxxx


Me, too, Chris! I sincerely hope the feeling better continues until it's feeling great! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> Afternoon all. Well I had my treatment yesterday which I did not enjoy at all as I was awake the whole time. Due to my other problems they did not want to give me a general. The staff were great! On the plus side it already feels slightly better, at least I got out of bed this morning without yelling! We have our gardener back today laying our new lawn, it looks so much better. Now have to buy up a garden center & make the garden colourful again. I am going to try to catch up, but I have missed lots. Love to you.


Hopefully things will continue to improve. Hope we see a photo of the new garden, did you take a before picture? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Take pics, take pics!!! :sm23: :sm24: :sm24: xxx


OK so you got there before me, again. Great minds. xxxx :sm16:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> OK so you got there before me, again. Great minds. xxxx :sm16:


Two heads, one brain!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Its raining again. Im at over 60's today. Hope you all have a good day.


It rained hard either side of us this morning. We have seen some clouds.


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Hi Chris, so glad that is all behind you now and I don't think you were actually meant to enjoy it!!! However, if it feels a bit better already then that's got to be good news, I hope it continues to improve, we'll have you dancing down the prom at Worthing!!! xxxxx


Oh I thought I was supposed to enjoy it, the staff were all smiling all the time at me....
I am hoping that it continues to improve, don't think I will be dancing anywhere, but if I do Lets hope hope it's Worthing.

Gardener didn't finish as he was ONE turf short. My fault, as I had one of my clever idea which used up the turfs. We now have to get a new fence as our one is not good, more money but it will be worth it. I expect the boys will want football goals now they have a decent pitch. Will try & talk them out of it. X


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> Afternoon all. Well I had my treatment yesterday which I did not enjoy at all as I was awake the whole time. Due to my other problems they did not want to give me a general. The staff were great! On the plus side it already feels slightly better, at least I got out of bed this morning without yelling! We have our gardener back today laying our new lawn, it looks so much better. Now have to buy up a garden center & make the garden colourful again. I am going to try to catch up, but I have missed lots. Love to you.


Well done on the treatment working; let's hope it stays that way or even improves.


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Oh I thought I was supposed to enjoy it, the staff were all smiling all the time at me....
> I am hoping that it continues to improve, don't think I will be dancing anywhere, but if I do Lets hope hope it's Worthing.
> 
> Gardener didn't finish as he was ONE turf short. My fault, as I had one of my clever idea which used up the turfs. We now have to get a new fence as our one is not good, more money but it will be worth it. I expect the boys will want football goals now they have a decent pitch. Will try & talk them out of it. X


Tempting to let them play but maybe let it settle a bit first - or maybe you should have got for fake grass?!!!!
:sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## LondonChris

Barn-dweller said:


> Hopefully things will continue to improve. Hope we see a photo of the new garden, did you take a before picture? xx


Yes, I'm ashamed of how it looked, but the garden was very green full of wonderful weds. My DD always says weeds are just plants in the wrong place. That's from a garden designer who does not like gardening! I will wait for tomorrow & take some photos


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Two heads, one brain!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Nice that you don't mind sharing it though.


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Two heads, one brain!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


 ????????????????????


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls, ITS STILL RAINING....Its never stopped all day. I got soaked through my raincoat on the way to the over 60's and I got soaked to the skin coming back.So I got in my pj's and had my tea. Its cold aswell. Just like November. Tomorrow isnt forecast much better. Right...What did I win?...I won $4.40 and a white chocolate cake. Not bad eh? I shouted for $7 but had to share it 3 ways!!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Two heads, one brain!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


One brain or a combined cell? xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Nice that you don't mind sharing it though.


We take it in turns!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, ITS STILL RAINING....Its never stopped all day. I got soaked through my raincoat on the way to the over 60's and I got soaked to the skin coming back.So I got in my pj's and had my tea. Its cold aswell. Just like November. Tomorrow isnt forecast much better. Right...What did I win?...I won $4.40 and a white chocolate cake. Not bad eh? I shouted for $7 but had to share it 3 ways!!!


At least you didn't lose!! So sorry you got wet, you're better off in your jim-jams now and I bet you've got the heating on!! We've been waiting for the rain here all day but it still hasn't arrived, even though it's been grey all day. :sm16: :sm23: xxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> One brain or a combined cell? xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


Hang on, I'll open my head and have a look - or is it your turn today?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Hang on, I'll open my head and have a look - or is it your turn today?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Not sure, it might have wandered off. xxxx :sm23:


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Not sure, it might have wandered off. xxxx :sm23:


Hang on.......................I think I've got it.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Hang on.......................I think I've got it.


Please send it back to one of us we only work in tandem. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Please send it back to one of us we only work in tandem. xx :sm23: :sm23:


it's on its way, but it will take some time - it's very slow.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> it's on its way, but it will take some time - it's very slow.


Thanks, I think, although there may be an insult in there somewhere. xx :sm09: :sm16:


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening from Surrey. Well, it hasn't rained all day but I have heard that a lot of fruit at the farm had been flattened by rain over the previous days. So going for coffee with the coven was a good idea. (Mav we went to the garden centre we took you to for lunch) Had a great time chatting, drinking coffee and eating cake.

In the afternoon I had a rather strange video call from someone with a cat on their head, I think they might have been looking for a brain cell!

Chris, glad your treatment is beginning to help, hope it continues and look forward to dancing along the prom with you.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. Well, it hasn't rained all day but I have heard that a lot of fruit at the farm had been flattened by rain over the previous days. So going for coffee with the coven was a good idea. (Mav we went to the garden centre we took you to for lunch) Had a great time chatting, drinking coffee and eating cake.
> 
> In the afternoon I had a rather strange video call from someone with a cat on their head, I think they might have been looking for a brain cell!
> 
> Chris, glad your treatment is beginning to help, hope it continues and look forward to dancing along the prom with you.


Sounds a good day, hope he didn't find our stray brain cell, we need it. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## LondonChris

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, ITS STILL RAINING....Its never stopped all day. I got soaked through my raincoat on the way to the over 60's and I got soaked to the skin coming back.So I got in my pj's and had my tea. Its cold aswell. Just like November. Tomorrow isnt forecast much better. Right...What did I win?...I won $4.40 and a white chocolate cake. Not bad eh? I shouted for $7 but had to share it 3 ways!!!


oh dear, I felt chilly reading this. Hope the weather improves soon, don't want to get your car wet!


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> I'd like to finish my sock (single). I don't have second sock syndrome, unless I'm doing the second sock right now and the first is yet to be started. :sm17: :sm09:


I was wanting to give socks a try and just found two balls of 50 cotton 30 silk and 20 nylon would this work for socks?


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Thank jinx! I actually already have those sort of supports in my shoes but that was to stop my feet rolling inwards after I broke my ankle. I suspect it is all part of the same problem though, I just need to walk properly!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


I do the same thing I used to wear my shoes thin from rolling my feet outwards have the shoe supports which has helped but I think I need new ones these are almost twelve years old!


----------



## LondonChris

I was up at 6am, had a terrible night, I may have spoken too soon as my back is feeling horrible. I am still very hopeful. It's a very wet, miserable morning good for the new grass though. Hope you all have a good day. If I feel ok later we are going out with Claire & her boys for lunch somewhere. Hope you all spend a happy day.


----------



## binkbrice

LondonChris said:


> I was up at 6am, had a terrible night, I may have spoken too soon as my back is feeling horrible. I am still very hopeful. It's a very wet, miserable morning good for the new grass though. Hope you all have a good day. If I feel ok later we are going out with Claire & her boys for lunch somewhere. Hope you all spend a happy day.


I hope it gets to feeling better so you can go out!!


----------



## binkbrice

I am going to try and get some sleep Linky is coming over tomorrow and we are going to try and make some of the dpn cases and I found a lot of material that we can use that I completely forgot I had other than the two patterns I mentioned....now why on earth did someone who doesn't like to sew have all that material you ask.....that's a good question I can't remember why I bought it in the first place....


----------



## LondonChris

binkbrice said:


> I am going to try and get some sleep Linky is coming over tomorrow and we are going to try and make some of the dpn cases and I found a lot of material that we can use that I completely forgot I had other than the two patterns I mentioned....now why on earth did someone who doesn't like to sew have all that material you ask.....that's a good question I can't remember why I bought it in the first place....


Sounds like someone sitting here! Enjoy your time with Linky, I hope you have a happy time together. Love to you both.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from 'it's going to rain any minute' Wales, you would think Susan and I live next door to each other, not different ends and sides of the country, we seem to be living in the wettest parts of the country. DH started cutting the grass yesterday but then a neighbour turned up and we were chatting, then dinner, then it rained so bits of the lawns look good and the rest a jungle, hey ho, who cares. Hopefully the seed of moving is growing as DH has started looking at the other side of the country when the weather forecasts come on, maybe deciding where would be best to move to? Anyway nothing planned again today so will get on with my triple shawl, spent a little time with it in the frog pond yesterday but it's coming on. Freya is still being thought about, have sort of pinned it out but it seems to be a weird shape so will keep pondering before I wet it. See you later have a good day, enjoy. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> I am going to try and get some sleep Linky is coming over tomorrow and we are going to try and make some of the dpn cases and I found a lot of material that we can use that I completely forgot I had other than the two patterns I mentioned....now why on earth did someone who doesn't like to sew have all that material you ask.....that's a good question I can't remember why I bought it in the first place....


So your sister could sew things for you? xx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## grandma susan

Morning girls. Its dull and breezy. I'm hoping to have a restful day.


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> I was wanting to give socks a try and just found two balls of 50 cotton 30 silk and 20 nylon would this work for socks?


That's fine. The nylon will give it strength while the cotton and silk will be nice an soft. Is it 4 ply as that is good for socks. Have a great time with Angela and give one another a hug from me. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Its dull and breezy. I'm hoping to have a restful day.


Morning Susan it is chucking down here. Bentley went out for about 2 seconds and is now back in and on the bed. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Susan it is chucking down here. Bentley went out for about 2 seconds and is now back in and on the bed. xx


Wonders will never cease, it is still dry here. xx :sm09: :sm16:


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> I was up at 6am, had a terrible night, I may have spoken too soon as my back is feeling horrible. I am still very hopeful. It's a very wet, miserable morning good for the new grass though. Hope you all have a good day. If I feel ok later we are going out with Claire & her boys for lunch somewhere. Hope you all spend a happy day.


Sending you gentle healing hugs. If it is any conselllation I always used to feel worse the 2 days after any treatment. They probably pulled you around quite a bit. Hope it all calms down soon. Heat pads might help. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from 'it's going to rain any minute' Wales, you would think Susan and I live next door to each other, not different ends and sides of the country, we seem to be living in the wettest parts of the country. DH started cutting the grass yesterday but then a neighbour turned up and we were chatting, then dinner, then it rained so bits of the lawns look good and the rest a jungle, hey ho, who cares. Hopefully the seed of moving is growing as DH has started looking at the other side of the country when the weather forecasts come on, maybe deciding where would be best to move to? Anyway nothing planned again today so will get on with my triple shawl, spent a little time with it in the frog pond yesterday but it's coming on. Freya is still being thought about, have sort of pinned it out but it seems to be a weird shape so will keep pondering before I wet it. See you later have a good day, enjoy. xx


Time to add a little fertilizer to the seeds of moving, you've probably watered them enough. Beedfordshire is a nice county and not that far from London. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Time to add a little fertilizer to the seeds of moving, you've probably watered them enough. Beedfordshire is a nice county and not that far from London. xx


Will do a house search when he's sat next to me. xx :sm09:


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from an extremely wet Surrey. It is coming down in stair rods. We were going to go and do some shopping this morning, but as the forecast shows no let up I guess I will just have to make some felt and shop tomorrow.

Just looked out the window and there is a stream running down the road. Nice weather for ducks. Happy Wednesday everyone xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Will do a house search when he's sat next to me. xx :sm09:


Great idea, sending you loads of moving vibes. xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Hang on.......................I think I've got it.


That would explain a lot!!! :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Great idea, sending you loads of moving vibes. xxxxx


Thanks, will try to redirect them towards DH. xx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> it's on its way, but it will take some time - it's very slow.


Ooh, cheeky!!! :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> That would explain a lot!!! :sm23:


Morning June, what excitement have you got lined up today? xxxx :sm15:


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. Well, it hasn't rained all day but I have heard that a lot of fruit at the farm had been flattened by rain over the previous days. So going for coffee with the coven was a good idea. (Mav we went to the garden centre we took you to for lunch) Had a great time chatting, drinking coffee and eating cake.
> 
> In the afternoon I had a rather strange video call from someone with a cat on their head, I think they might have been looking for a brain cell!
> 
> Chris, glad your treatment is beginning to help, hope it continues and look forward to dancing along the prom with you.


* Miaow* :sm16: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> I do the same thing I used to wear my shoes thin from rolling my feet outwards have the shoe supports which has helped but I think I need new ones these are almost twelve years old!


Mine are about 9 years old, they wear well but maybe not _that_ well!!! :sm04:


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> I was up at 6am, had a terrible night, I may have spoken too soon as my back is feeling horrible. I am still very hopeful. It's a very wet, miserable morning good for the new grass though. Hope you all have a good day. If I feel ok later we are going out with Claire & her boys for lunch somewhere. Hope you all spend a happy day.


Grim out there today, isn't it Chris?!! My lot returned from Greece and 40'C last night, they are now wondering what has hit them!!! Hope your back improves as the day goes on, stay optimistic!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from 'it's going to rain any minute' Wales, you would think Susan and I live next door to each other, not different ends and sides of the country, we seem to be living in the wettest parts of the country. DH started cutting the grass yesterday but then a neighbour turned up and we were chatting, then dinner, then it rained so bits of the lawns look good and the rest a jungle, hey ho, who cares. Hopefully the seed of moving is growing as DH has started looking at the other side of the country when the weather forecasts come on, maybe deciding where would be best to move to? Anyway nothing planned again today so will get on with my triple shawl, spent a little time with it in the frog pond yesterday but it's coming on. Freya is still being thought about, have sort of pinned it out but it seems to be a weird shape so will keep pondering before I wet it. See you later have a good day, enjoy. xx


So glad the seedling seems healthy, keep it watered!! xxx
:sm11:


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> That's fine. The nylon will give it strength while the cotton and silk will be nice an soft. Is it 4 ply as that is good for socks. Have a great time with Angela and give one another a hug from me. xx


....and me!!! xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Will do a house search when he's sat next to me. xx :sm09:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning June, what excitement have you got lined up today? xxxx :sm15:


Nothing at the moment although a little housework wouldn't come amiss!! I plan to take the quilt labels to my friend later and hopefully come back with some yarn.......!!! Just going to look at houses in Bedfordshire with you in mind!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> * Miaow* :sm16: :sm23: :sm23:


????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> ????????????????????????????????????????????????


I see you're both being as energetic as me today then!!! xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Nothing at the moment although a little housework wouldn't come amiss!! I plan to take the quilt labels to my friend later and hopefully come back with some yarn.......!!! Just going to look at houses in Bedfordshire with you in mind!! xxxx


I'm looking for a bungalow this time and determined to have one. I mean it this time, it was what we were looking for when we bought this one and you know how many stairs we have here. xxxx :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> I see you're both being as energetic as me today then!!! xxx


Absolutely xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> ????????????????????????????????????????????????


He looks as though he is treating this conversation with the contempt it deserves. xx :sm15:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm looking for a bungalow this time and determined to have one. I mean it this time, it was what we were looking for when we bought this one and you know how many stairs we have here. xxxx :sm23:


I think you do right, I think you will find plenty about but maybe get a valuation on yours before you get carried away!! Xx xxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Hope you are feeling better by now. That type of weather adds to the pain in my opinion. Hoping you were able to be out and about.


LondonChris said:


> I was up at 6am, had a terrible night, I may have spoken too soon as my back is feeling horrible. I am still very hopeful. It's a very wet, miserable morning good for the new grass though. Hope you all have a good day. If I feel ok later we are going out with Claire & her boys for lunch somewhere. Hope you all spend a happy day.


----------



## jinx

Morning. More fun to chat than mow grass. I always stop what I doing when the neighbors show up. The grass will be there tomorrow but the neighbor will not be.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from 'it's going to rain any minute' Wales, you would think Susan and I live next door to each other, not different ends and sides of the country, we seem to be living in the wettest parts of the country. DH started cutting the grass yesterday but then a neighbour turned up and we were chatting, then dinner, then it rained so bits of the lawns look good and the rest a jungle, hey ho, who cares. Hopefully the seed of moving is growing as DH has started looking at the other side of the country when the weather forecasts come on, maybe deciding where would be best to move to? Anyway nothing planned again today so will get on with my triple shawl, spent a little time with it in the frog pond yesterday but it's coming on. Freya is still being thought about, have sort of pinned it out but it seems to be a weird shape so will keep pondering before I wet it. See you later have a good day, enjoy. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. I wonder where in the world that sun is hiding out. It is not here.


grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Its dull and breezy. I'm hoping to have a restful day.


----------



## jinx

Smart cat, but you already knew that, didn't you?


PurpleFi said:


> Morning Susan it is chucking down here. Bentley went out for about 2 seconds and is now back in and on the bed. xx


----------



## jinx

Just wondering what you consider a bungalow. A one story house or a 1.5 story house? Google gave both options. We call a one story a ranch house.


Barn-dweller said:


> I'm looking for a bungalow this time and determined to have one. I mean it this time, it was what we were looking for when we bought this one and you know how many stairs we have here. xxxx :sm23:


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:17 am EST and 13'C (55'F). Getting warm and humid again today with thunderstorms later.
Knit Night was fun with a lot of chatter. I even managed to knit about 18 rows on my pullover.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Just wondering what you consider a bungalow. A one story house or a 1.5 story house? Google gave both options. We call a one story a ranch house.


Around here a 1.5 story is called a bungaloft, and a ranch is a wide, skinny bungalow.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm looking for a bungalow this time and determined to have one. I mean it this time, it was what we were looking for when we bought this one and you know how many stairs we have here. xxxx :sm23:


I want a bungalow next. I'm tired of the accumulation at the foot of the stairs of stuff that needs to go up or down. When we lived our old house (a bungalow) everything was always put where it was supposed to be.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> ????????????????????????????????????????????????


Nothing better than a warm lap kitty.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Its dull and breezy. I'm hoping to have a restful day.


Enjoy your "me" time.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from 'it's going to rain any minute' Wales, you would think Susan and I live next door to each other, not different ends and sides of the country, we seem to be living in the wettest parts of the country. DH started cutting the grass yesterday but then a neighbour turned up and we were chatting, then dinner, then it rained so bits of the lawns look good and the rest a jungle, hey ho, who cares. Hopefully the seed of moving is growing as DH has started looking at the other side of the country when the weather forecasts come on, maybe deciding where would be best to move to? Anyway nothing planned again today so will get on with my triple shawl, spent a little time with it in the frog pond yesterday but it's coming on. Freya is still being thought about, have sort of pinned it out but it seems to be a weird shape so will keep pondering before I wet it. See you later have a good day, enjoy. xx


Keep working on that seedling.
The Freya pictures on Ravelry look like it is blocked heavily/severely. Stretch her out.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> I was up at 6am, had a terrible night, I may have spoken too soon as my back is feeling horrible. I am still very hopeful. It's a very wet, miserable morning good for the new grass though. Hope you all have a good day. If I feel ok later we are going out with Claire & her boys for lunch somewhere. Hope you all spend a happy day.


Wrap yourself up in warm blankets, drink some warm drinks and I hope you will feel better soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now. A tanker truck has rolled over on the highway and I'll need to find my way to work on the smaller back roads.
Everyone have a great (less soggy) day.


----------



## jinx

It is early in the morning so I get confused easily before I have my morning cuppa's. What is a wide skinny?


nitz8catz said:


> Around here a 1.5 story is called a bungaloft, and a ranch is a wide, skinny bungalow.


----------



## martina

We're also in the rain zone today. There's even warnings of localised flooding. Come on, own up, who stole summer?????


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Just wondering what you consider a bungalow. A one story house or a 1.5 story house? Google gave both options. We call a one story a ranch house.


I want just one storey with no rooms upstairs, some bungalows have a couple of rooms (usually bedrooms) in the roof space and are called dormer bungalows here. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I want a bungalow next. I'm tired of the accumulation at the foot of the stairs of stuff that needs to go up or down. When we lived our old house (a bungalow) everything was always put where it was supposed to be.


Exactly and I find they are easier to clean, just start one end and work your way along, all done and no other level to do. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Keep working on that seedling.
> The Freya pictures on Ravelry look like it is blocked heavily/severely. Stretch her out.


Oh she's stretched but also had to fold it in half to do it, it was taking up so much room. xx :sm16:


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> I hope it gets to feeling better so you can go out!!


Me, too, Chris!!! Sending you many warm and healing hugs! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Calling 1.5 a dormer bungalow makes perfect sense.


Barn-dweller said:


> I want just one storey with no rooms upstairs, some bungalows have a couple of rooms (usually bedrooms) in the roof space and are called dormer bungalows here. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from an extremely wet Surrey. It is coming down in stair rods. We were going to go and do some shopping this morning, but as the forecast shows no let up I guess I will just have to make some felt and shop tomorrow.
> 
> Just looked out the window and there is a stream running down the road. Nice weather for ducks. Happy Wednesday everyone xxx


Good morning! We're on day 53 now of no rain. Have beat the old record of 51 days, so now well on the way to setting a new record. Possibility of maybe some rain late Sunday into Monday. Still up in the 80sF, so very warm. Will be happy to get back into the 70sF. Not much on today other than a couple of errands. Have a great day everyone. Love you all lots! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I see you're both being as energetic as me today then!!! xxx


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

nitz8catz said:


> Around here a 1.5 story is called a bungaloft, and a ranch is a wide, skinny bungalow.


A bungalow here is a type of house - there are a lot of them in the city.

http://www.antiquehomestyle.com/plans/radford/american-builder/25radfordab-gladstone.htm


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to sign off now. A tanker truck has rolled over on the highway and I'll need to find my way to work on the smaller back roads.
> Everyone have a great (less soggy) day.


Safe travels this morning, Nitzi! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

martina said:


> We're also in the rain zone today. There's even warnings of localised flooding. Come on, own up, who stole summer?????


I think we did here on the West Coast of America. Been way too dry here. xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Morning. Ah,ha that is where the sun is! Seems everyone else is having rain. Makes sense that place that needs the rain does not get it. 70's are ideal temperatures if the humidity is within normal limits.


Miss Pam said:


> Good morning! We're on day 53 now of no rain. Have beat the old record of 51 days, so now well on the way to setting a new record. Possibility of maybe some rain late Sunday into Monday. Still up in the 80sF, so very warm. Will be happy to get back into the 70sF. Not much on today other than a couple of errands. Have a great day everyone. Love you all lots! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Those have stairs, that is why I was confused. Calling it a dormer bungalow made sense to me.


RookieRetiree said:


> A bungalow here is a type of house - there are a lot of them in the city.
> 
> http://www.antiquehomestyle.com/plans/radford/american-builder/25radfordab-gladstone.htm


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Smart cat, but you already knew that, didn't you?


At the moment he is not a very happy cat. He wants to go out but it is still pouring with rain. He is going to every door getting me to open it and then coming back in. Apparently it is my fault it is raining. How are you today? xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning! We're on day 53 now of no rain. Have beat the old record of 51 days, so now well on the way to setting a new record. Possibility of maybe some rain late Sunday into Monday. Still up in the 80sF, so very warm. Will be happy to get back into the 70sF. Not much on today other than a couple of errands. Have a great day everyone. Love you all lots! xxxooo


Well that is a long time with out rain, I hope you get some soon but not when we are visiting. xxxxxx


----------



## Xiang

Hello all, I hope everyone is having a great day; and Nitzi, I hope the road was cleared before you got to that section, and that nobody was badly injured! 

I have had my first real time out at Craft this morning (for 3 hours), but was exhausted by the time I got home and ended up back in bed for a 2 hour sleep! That's all I seem to be doing atm, a few of hours of activity, then back to bed for a 2, or 3, hour sleep. I am over the illness of whatever virus got me; but am not sure if it is, or was, one of the influenza strains; but whatever it was ..... it sure takes a h*ll of alot out of one. I do know that there have been many more people contracting the Influenza 'B' strain (I think that is the one). I think there is a vaccination for one strain, but not the other, and I think the strain that the people are contracting, doesn't have a vaccine yet! Anyway, if that is what I am recovering from, I might just have formed an immunity to it, until the virus mutates! ????????????

I really hope this does not travel the world, but that is going to be a very hard ask, with international travel being so easy now! So ladies, I am not really sure if these 'flu' vacs work or not, but I had mine this year, and still got very ill; so my next step might well be too follow the example of the Japanese people, and begin wearing a mask, when I enter the wider population! xoxo


----------



## Xiang

I have to close out for a while, as my tablet needs charging, and my laptop wonn't charge atm! I am debating whether to get a new one, or not, then getting enough funds together so I can get the one I want; so I am doing a lot of research on what is available now! xoxo


----------



## London Girl

martina said:


> We're also in the rain zone today. There's even warnings of localised flooding. Come on, own up, who stole summer?????


We had it for a moment didn't we? And now it's all gone!! Really heavy rain over here, just had a nightmare run on the A2, couldn't see a thing. I feel for poor Nitzi, having to do a similar journey every day in all kinds of weather!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> A bungalow here is a type of house - there are a lot of them in the city.
> 
> http://www.antiquehomestyle.com/plans/radford/american-builder/25radfordab-gladstone.htm


....and very nice it is too, that would definitely be a dormer bungalow but it's fabulous and I want one!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Hello all, I hope everyone is having a great day; and Nitzi, I hope the road was cleared before you got to that section, and that nobody was badly injured!
> 
> I have had my first real time out at Craft this morning (for 3 hours), but was exhausted by the time I got home and ended up back in bed for a 2 hour sleep! That's all I seem to be doing atm, a few of hours of activity, then back to bed for a 2, or 3, hour sleep. I am over the illness of whatever virus got me; but am not sure if it is, or was, one of the influenza strains; but whatever it was ..... it sure takes a h*ll of alot out of one. I do know that there have been many more people contracting the Influenza 'B' strain (I think that is the one). I think there is a vaccination for one strain, but not the other, and I think the strain that the people are contracting, doesn't have a vaccine yet! Anyway, if that is what I am recovering from, I might just have formed an immunity to it, until the virus mutates! ????????????
> 
> I really hope this does not travel the world, but that is going to be a very hard ask, with international travel being so easy now! So ladies, I am not really sure if these 'flu' vacs work or not, but I had mine this year, and still got very ill; so my next step might well be too follow the example of the Japanese people, and begin wearing a mask, when I enter the wider population! xoxo


If it was good enough for Jacko........!! Glad you are feeling better and I don't blame you for considering a mask when these viruses knock you flat, hope you are back to full strength soon!!xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

It is still pouring with rain and Bentley still hasn't gone out. Decided to clean and tidy the utility room today as we are having a gathering when the family is over from France and I need to get shopping. 

Also finished another felt picture.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> It is still pouring with rain and Bentley still hasn't gone out. Decided to clean and tidy the utility room today as we are having a gathering when the family is over from France and I need to get shopping.
> 
> Also finished another felt picture.


That's really pretty, could do with some Dorset buttons though!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Just kidding, it's lovely! xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> That's fine. The nylon will give it strength while the cotton and silk will be nice an soft. Is it 4 ply as that is good for socks. Have a great time with Angela and give one another a hug from me. xx


Yes it is and we will although a real hug from you would be better!! :sm02:


----------



## SaxonLady

The rain came! I thought it was going to miss us but it arrived at noon and decided to stay. The roads are flooded. We spent most of the day at the airport and I'm glad to be home. 
I have the twins tomorrow so may not get on. Have a good Thursday all.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Ah,ha that is where the sun is! Seems everyone else is having rain. Makes sense that place that needs the rain does not get it. 70's are ideal temperatures if the humidity is within normal limits.


Surprising as it may be we haven't had any rain yet today and the sun is even out, maybe this is summer for us. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> ....and me!!! xx


Thank you same goes for you that I told Josephine! Love you gals!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> The rain came! I thought it was going to miss us but it arrived at noon and decided to stay. The roads are flooded. We spent most of the day at the airport and I'm glad to be home.
> I have the twins tomorrow so may not get on. Have a good Thursday all.


Ha ha, sunny? Worthing, come to sunny Wales. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Surprising as it may be we haven't had any rain yet today and the sun is even out, maybe this is summer for us. xx :sm16: :sm16:


quick!grab as much sunshine as you can. I want it back tomorrow.


----------



## jinx

I agree very lovely. I could see some Dorset buttons in the center of flowers on the next masterpiece.


London Girl said:


> That's really pretty, could do with some Dorset buttons though!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Just kidding, it's lovely! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Surprising as it may be we haven't had any rain yet today and the sun is even out, maybe this is summer for us. xx :sm16: :sm16:


Enjoy but if you want this horrible heavy rain back, you're welcome to it!!! xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> quick!grab as much sunshine as you can. I want it back tomorrow.


Not if I can help it. xx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Enjoy but if you want this horrible heavy rain back, you're welcome to it!!! xxx


No thanks you are quite welcome to it.
By the way, going back to the other day and your knee, did you know you can get folding crutches, some of the fold in three so are easier to carry around? xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> That's really pretty, could do with some Dorset buttons though!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Just kidding, it's lovely! xxxx


Thank you. It's got some beads instead. Xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> No thanks you are quite welcome to it.
> By the way, going back to the other day and your knee, did you know you can get folding crutches, some of the fold in three so are easier to carry around? xxxx


No, really? I shall go and research that right now, thank you!! xxxx

Edit: They have them on Amazon but sadly, they are quite expensive and won't fold small enough to go in a suitcase but I'm not ruling them out, thanks again!! xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> No, really? I shall go and research that right now, thank you!! xxxx
> 
> Edit: They have them on Amazon but sadly, they are quite expensive and won't fold small enough to go in a suitcase but I'm not ruling them out, thanks again!! xxx


Have you looked at www.foldingcrutch.co. uk Temed folding crutches. They seem to fold quite small and seemed reasonable compared so some sites. xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Morning. Ah,ha that is where the sun is! Seems everyone else is having rain. Makes sense that place that needs the rain does not get it. 70's are ideal temperatures if the humidity is within normal limits.


We'll finally get back into the 70s on Sunday. So looking forward to that. The little rain that we may get Sunday evening and Monday morning won't be much but it should clear the air a bit. I feel so badly for all those north of us in British Columbia who are dealing with so may fires (I've heard over 100). We're still having problems with the haze created by the smoke from those fires. People with breathing issues are being advised to stay indoors as much as possible. I guess we're now making up for how wet we were here from October into June -- record rainfall totals and now have set a record for # of days without rain. 
Wish I could send some of this sunshine to all of you who could use it. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Well that is a long time with out rain, I hope you get some soon but not when we are visiting. xxxxxx


Exactly what I think!!!! September is usually pretty nice around here, so hopefully it will continue that trend. You just never ever know about our weather. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> We had it for a moment didn't we? And now it's all gone!! Really heavy rain over here, just had a nightmare run on the A2, couldn't see a thing. I feel for poor Nitzi, having to do a similar journey every day in all kinds of weather!! xxx


That is so scary when you're out on the highway driving in a torrential downpour and can't see anything. Very frightening. Yes, I feel for Nitzi with the drive she has every day. Not my cup of tea. Glad I was able to take the bus to work and back every day. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> It is still pouring with rain and Bentley still hasn't gone out. Decided to clean and tidy the utility room today as we are having a gathering when the family is over from France and I need to get shopping.
> 
> Also finished another felt picture.


Love that picture! You are so clever! xxxooo


----------



## martina

PurpleFi said:


> At the moment he is not a very happy cat. He wants to go out but it is still pouring with rain. He is going to every door getting me to open it and then coming back in. Apparently it is my fault it is raining. How are you today? xxxxx


Of course it's you fault. He employed you to open the door and turn off the rain at the same time, just like our cat did.


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> Love that picture! You are so clever! xxxooo


Thank you Pam. I shall make sure I bring a waterproof when I come and visit. Xx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you Pam. I shall make sure I bring a waterproof when I come and visit. Xx


Good idea! Prepare for the worst and hope for the best is always my motto! :sm02: :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> Good idea! Prepare for the worst and hope for the best is always my motto! :sm02: :sm02: xxxooo


????????????????????


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Have you looked at www.foldingcrutch.co. uk Temed folding crutches. They seem to fold quite small and seemed reasonable compared so some sites. xxxx


Thanks I'll check it out!! I also think I may have been thinking inches not cms, duh!! ???? Xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Thanks I'll check it out!! I also think I may have been thinking inches not cms, duh!! ???? Xxx


It's an age thing, we were brought up with inches. xxxx :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Barn-dweller said:


> It's an age thing, we were brought up with inches. Thought the prices were quite good too. xxxx :sm09:


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> It's an age thing, we were brought up with inches. xxxx :sm09:


I was out the day we went metric xx


----------



## linkan

Had a great day with binky , have all the hugs for everyone lol. And did actually figure out and manage to make her dpn bags exactly like the one she bought. Many more to make though. . . 

Xoxoxo ???? Love and hugs .. Lisa will post pics.


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> It is still pouring with rain and Bentley still hasn't gone out. Decided to clean and tidy the utility room today as we are having a gathering when the family is over from France and I need to get shopping.
> 
> Also finished another felt picture.


Beautiful! xx


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I heard that Australia's mountain area got six inches of snow. It sounds like your winter is cold enough for a shawl.


It is sometimes, but I have had high temps for most of the last 3 weeks. ????


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> I was out the day we went metric xx


I'm still out when it comes to metric, especially weights. xx :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a very SUNNY Wales, might go and sort my tomatoes out this morning and see if I can give them some sunlight. I'll let DH finish the lawns. Have a lovely day, see you later. xx ☀☀☀


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from SUNNY Surrey. Bentley is out chasing the neighbours cat round the garden, I think he needs a good run around today as he spent all of yesterday indoors. We are going shopping this morning and will pick up fish and chiips for lunch. Then I have to put my latest felt piece on a canvas before I start anything else. Hope the weather is good where you are. xx


----------



## binkbrice

Linky was brilliant as usual and figured it out, we have some much fabric to choose from it was hard to choose okay not really they are adorable!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> Linky was brilliant as usual and figured it out, we have some much fabric to choose from it was hard to choose okay not really they are adorable!!


Who's got a clever sister then? xx :sm09: :sm24:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> It's an age thing, we were brought up with inches. xxxx :sm09:


Thank you for defending my poor old addled brain - yet again!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Morning girls its SUNNY AND WARM...

last night Stephen came down and took the caravan away. I now have this great big drive that could hold probably 4 cars and Richards car is right in the midle of it looking lost!!! I was sort of sad last night with it going but I still have the memories. I think this is whats called "life going on". I wouldnt wish it on any of you. 

Anyway..Ive got no plans so might just knit. I'm washing bedding but thats about the extent of things. Not long till I see you, Have a great day.


----------



## London Girl

Yes you're right, that's much better, £33 for a pair. Still thinking about it, not sure whether I'm being a bit pessimistic now! Have my first physio appointment tomorrow, i will check with 'Joe' and see what he thinks!!! :sm12: :sm16: :sm23: xxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Had a great day with binky , have all the hugs for everyone lol. And did actually figure out and manage to make her dpn bags exactly like the one she bought. Many more to make though. . .
> 
> Xoxoxo ???? Love and hugs .. Lisa will post pics.


Wonderful, well done!! Looking forward to seeing them!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Linky was brilliant as usual and figured it out, we have some much fabric to choose from it was hard to choose okay not really they are adorable!!


Very very nice and I love all of the fabrics you have used!! Xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

binkbrice said:


> Linky was brilliant as usual and figured it out, we have some much fabric to choose from it was hard to choose okay not really they are adorable!!


They are brilliant, well done you two...Wish I was seeing you soon. BUT never mind.


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:31 am EST and 15'C (59'F). And it is sunny. No rain forecast for today. Yesterday was hot and muggy and the skies kept dumping fat raindrops. I was lucky. I managed to get out to the garage at work between rain bursts.
My knitting corner was getting messy, so I bought more project bags. I'll sort out the projects tonight.
eta: ignore the messy cat stand that the bag is sitting on.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls its SUNNY AND WARM...
> 
> last night Stephen came down and took the caravan away. I now have this great big drive that could hold probably 4 cars and Richards car is right in the midle of it looking lost!!! I was sort of sad last night with it going but I still have the memories. I think this is whats called "life going on". I wouldnt wish it on any of you.
> 
> Anyway..Ive got no plans so might just knit. I'm washing bedding but thats about the extent of things. Not long till I see you, Have a great day.


You could always put pots of flowers in the driveway with Richards car, just to keep it company. :sm17:
Enjoy your sunny day, they're few and far between this summer.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Linky was brilliant as usual and figured it out, we have some much fabric to choose from it was hard to choose okay not really they are adorable!!


I love your geisha girls. Well done both of you.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from SUNNY Surrey. Bentley is out chasing the neighbours cat round the garden, I think he needs a good run around today as he spent all of yesterday indoors. We are going shopping this morning and will pick up fish and chiips for lunch. Then I have to put my latest felt piece on a canvas before I start anything else. Hope the weather is good where you are. xx


Of course Bentley has to chase the neighbour's cat. He's in Bentley's yard. Fish and chips sounds good. I have a ham and turkey club sandwich packed for my lunch. With homemade potato salad. And an apple.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very SUNNY Wales, might go and sort my tomatoes out this morning and see if I can give them some sunlight. I'll let DH finish the lawns. Have a lovely day, see you later. xx ☀☀☀


I never did get tomatoes in this year, it was raining too much. Enjoy the sunshine.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> I was out the day we went metric xx


My brain still thinks in the old system, but I can convert most of the metric.
We won't mention the time I was in the states and thought the speed signs were metric and was causing a road block! :sm12: :sm11:


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you Pam. I shall make sure I bring a waterproof when I come and visit. Xx


The blue coat that I wore to England is completely waterproof, and it takes different zip in liners, depending on how cold it is. I'll be checking the temperature before I fly, but I'm expecting cool nights and warm days. So dress in layers, as usual.


----------



## nitz8catz

martina said:


> Of course it's you fault. He employed you to open the door and turn off the rain at the same time, just like our cat did.


Our cats always thought there would be different weather at the front door and the back door. And would get annoyed when they were the same.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> That is so scary when you're out on the highway driving in a torrential downpour and can't see anything. Very frightening. Yes, I feel for Nitzi with the drive she has every day. Not my cup of tea. Glad I was able to take the bus to work and back every day. xxxooo


I had to pull off the road last Friday. Luckily I was able to roll into the driveway of a log place. The rain was hitting the windshield and both side windows. I can usually drive in bad weather, like that windy burst of rain that I drove through on the way back from the boat ride up north, but I need to be able to see the road lines so I stay in my lane. 
And on the road. :sm17: 
The multi-lane highways are best in bad weather. Pick a 18 wheel truck, pull in behind it, and follow him. Anything in front, he'll hit, not me.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I never did get tomatoes in this year, it was raining too much. Enjoy the sunshine.


It's clouding over rapidly here now. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

I need to run now. The grandfather clock is dinging.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> It's clouding over rapidly here now. xx


I just heard that there is a thunderstorm heading my way, so looks like my sunny day is gone too.
Don't get wet in the garden.


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> Linky was brilliant as usual and figured it out, we have some much fabric to choose from it was hard to choose okay not really they are adorable!!


Well done! They look great! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:31 am EST and 15'C (59'F). And it is sunny. No rain forecast for today. Yesterday was hot and muggy and the skies kept dumping fat raindrops. I was lucky. I managed to get out to the garage at work between rain bursts.
> My knitting corner was getting messy, so I bought more project bags. I'll sort out the projects tonight.
> eta: ignore the messy cat stand that the bag is sitting on.


Nice bag! Hopefully no rain for you today and safe travels back and forth to work. We're at 63F here at 5:15 a.m. Another hot one in the forecast for today. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> My brain still thinks in the old system, but I can convert most of the metric.
> We won't mention the time I was in the states and thought the speed signs were metric and was causing a road block! :sm12: :sm11:


That's funny! When we were in Puerto Rico a few years ago, the speed signs were in miles but the distances were in kilometers. Fuel was in liters. They must have still been converting from one to the other, but not sure which. It made things interesting. xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Morning. Nice of you to let hubby finish the lawn. Enjoy your time in the tomato patch.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very SUNNY Wales, might go and sort my tomatoes out this morning and see if I can give them some sunlight. I'll let DH finish the lawns. Have a lovely day, see you later. xx ☀☀☀


----------



## jinx

Morning. Nice that you turned off the rain so Bentley could get outdoors. Enjoy your day.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from SUNNY Surrey. Bentley is out chasing the neighbours cat round the garden, I think he needs a good run around today as he spent all of yesterday indoors. We are going shopping this morning and will pick up fish and chiips for lunch. Then I have to put my latest felt piece on a canvas before I start anything else. Hope the weather is good where you are. xx


----------



## jinx

When did you change to metric? I have been teaching my great grand inches, feet, pounds, etc. Now realize that in school they may be teaching a lot of metric. I guess she will have to teach me.


London Girl said:


> Thank you for defending my poor old addled brain - yet again!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Sit down, grab a cuppa and we will knit together.


grandma susan said:


> Morning girls its SUNNY AND WARM...
> 
> last night Stephen came down and took the caravan away. I now have this great big drive that could hold probably 4 cars and Richards car is right in the midle of it looking lost!!! I was sort of sad last night with it going but I still have the memories. I think this is whats called "life going on". I wouldnt wish it on any of you.
> 
> Anyway..Ive got no plans so might just knit. I'm washing bedding but thats about the extent of things. Not long till I see you, Have a great day.


----------



## jinx

You corner is sure to look nicer with the nice looking bags. Much nicer than my small garbage cans that hold my projects.


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:31 am EST and 15'C (59'F). And it is sunny. No rain forecast for today. Yesterday was hot and muggy and the skies kept dumping fat raindrops. I was lucky. I managed to get out to the garage at work between rain bursts.
> My knitting corner was getting messy, so I bought more project bags. I'll sort out the projects tonight.
> eta: ignore the messy cat stand that the bag is sitting on.


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> They are brilliant, well done you two...Wish I was seeing you soon. BUT never mind.


Wish I were seeing all of you! Someday my dear one you have got a huge hug coming your way and I doubt I'd be able to let you go!


----------



## linkan

You have all been up to brilliant things I see. 

My back and arms are angry at me today so I'm taking the easy road today. I found a free site to watch game of thrones and I intend to binge watch that with a can of Pringles. ????
Xoxoxo ????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Nice of you to let hubby finish the lawn. Enjoy your time in the tomato patch.


Didn't last there long, had a migraine attack so have been sitting quietly all day trying not to move too much as it makes my head thump, but it didn't stop me knitting. xx :sm09:


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Didn't last there long, had a migraine attack so have been sitting quietly all day trying not to move too much as it makes my head thump, but it didn't stop me knitting. xx :sm09:


So sorry about the migraine! Sending you warm, gentle and healing hugs! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

That is not good news. Take it easy and avoid the light. Hoping you feel better soon.


Barn-dweller said:


> Didn't last there long, had a migraine attack so have been sitting quietly all day trying not to move too much as it makes my head thump, but it didn't stop me knitting. xx :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> So sorry about the migraine! Sending you warm, gentle and healing hugs! xxxooo


Thank you, I don't get them very often now but they still knock me out for the day. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> That is not good news. Take it easy and avoid the light. Hoping you feel better soon.


Yes it's a shame I've missed our one day of sunshine as it is going to rain tomorrow but these things are sent to try us. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Thank you, I don't get them very often now but they still knock me out for the day. xx


Oh, I know how badly they can make you feel. I had a boss for 12 years and she had migraines every month and they knocked her for a loop. She was finally able to take shots for them and they helped a lot. Then after she went into menopause they went away. She kept telling the doctors that hers were cyclical and they just never considered it. I hope you feel better soon. xxxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Hello from a much sunnier London!! 
You may remember me saying that the lady that gave me the lovely Louise Harding yarn, had some more for me, well, here it is!! I now have it in a black sack in the garage as I have no room for it inside. Would have been rude to say no really, wouldn't it?!! :sm23: 
As a thank you, I made her this little zipped purse, she was delighted with it!! 
Had a retest at the opticians this afternoon, he agreed that the lady who tested me a couple of weeks ago made a mistake and I didn't need new glasses so I shall be getting a refund, Yay!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:31 am EST and 15'C (59'F). And it is sunny. No rain forecast for today. Yesterday was hot and muggy and the skies kept dumping fat raindrops. I was lucky. I managed to get out to the garage at work between rain bursts.
> My knitting corner was getting messy, so I bought more project bags. I'll sort out the projects tonight.
> eta: ignore the messy cat stand that the bag is sitting on.


How very patriotic of you!!! x :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I had to pull off the road last Friday. Luckily I was able to roll into the driveway of a log place. The rain was hitting the windshield and both side windows. I can usually drive in bad weather, like that windy burst of rain that I drove through on the way back from the boat ride up north, but I need to be able to see the road lines so I stay in my lane.
> And on the road. :sm17:
> The multi-lane highways are best in bad weather. Pick a 18 wheel truck, pull in behind it, and follow him. Anything in front, he'll hit, not me.


That's exactly what I did yesterday, nearly finished up following him onto the M25 though and I really wasn't going that way!! :sm22: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls. I havent done much today. Its not been a good one. Tomorrow will be better. Im OK though and hope you are all too......I'll kniw for myself soon wont I??????????????


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> You have all been up to brilliant things I see.
> 
> My back and arms are angry at me today so I'm taking the easy road today. I found a free site to watch game of thrones and I intend to binge watch that with a can of Pringles. ????
> Xoxoxo ????????????


Haven't seen that but it's not been on a free channel here. I found an American lady blogger who was sharing lots of English dramas that I hadn't seen but someone started saying she was doing it illegally and I think she panicked because she's gone now :sm22: :sm03: :sm14: xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> My brain still thinks in the old system, but I can convert most of the metric.
> We won't mention the time I was in the states and thought the speed signs were metric and was causing a road block! :sm12: :sm11:


NICE ONE hahaha :sm16:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Didn't last there long, had a migraine attack so have been sitting quietly all day trying not to move too much as it makes my head thump, but it didn't stop me knitting. xx :sm09:


Ouch, poor you, didn't know you were a sufferer, sorry it got you, hope you are better by the time you read this!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. I havent done much today. Its not been a good one. Tomorrow will be better. Im OK though and hope you are all too......I'll kniw for myself soon wont I??????????????


Thinking of you and sending you cyber hugs xxxxxx


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> Wish I were seeing all of you! Someday my dear one you have got a huge hug coming your way and I doubt I'd be able to let you go!


That means a lot to me. It would be lovely.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Hello from a much sunnier London!!
> You may remember me saying that the lady that gave me the lovely Louise Harding yarn, had some more for me, well, here it is!! I now have it in a black sack in the garage as I have no room for it inside. Would have been rude to say no really, wouldn't it?!! :sm23:
> As a thank you, I made her this little zipped purse, she was delighted with it!!
> Had a retest at the opticians this afternoon, he agreed that the lady who tested me a couple of weeks ago made a mistake and I didn't need new glasses so I shall be getting a refund, Yay!! Xxxx


love the wool...love the purse. love you.....if you dont get a refund I'll come down and lamp her love.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Thinking of you and sending you cyber hugs xxxxxx


Me, too, Susan, and what a great haul you got today, June, and that was a lovely little gift you made for her! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> Who's got a clever sister then? xx :sm09: :sm24:


I never would have figured it out..I knew she would :sm02:


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Not if I can help it. xx :sm15: :sm15:


Got it!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, I know how badly they can make you feel. I had a boss for 12 years and she had migraines every month and they knocked her for a loop. She was finally able to take shots for them and they helped a lot. Then after she went into menopause they went away. She kept telling the doctors that hers were cyclical and they just never considered it. I hope you feel better soon. xxxxooo


Yes that's when mine improved but I still get the vision disturbance and 'delicate' head. xx


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> Sending you gentle healing hugs. If it is any conselllation I always used to feel worse the 2 days after any treatment. They probably pulled you around quite a bit. Hope it all calms down soon. Heat pads might help. xx


Thank you, they did say that I would be tired, I think I was asleep too much. Last night I took some tablets, woke up & walked to the bathroom without waking Bill without moaning!


----------



## binkbrice

grandma susan said:


> They are brilliant, well done you two...Wish I was seeing you soon. BUT never mind.


I do too! Love you!


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:31 am EST and 15'C (59'F). And it is sunny. No rain forecast for today. Yesterday was hot and muggy and the skies kept dumping fat raindrops. I was lucky. I managed to get out to the garage at work between rain bursts.
> My knitting corner was getting messy, so I bought more project bags. I'll sort out the projects tonight.
> eta: ignore the messy cat stand that the bag is sitting on.


I love that bag!


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Grim out there today, isn't it Chris?!! My lot returned from Greece and 40'C last night, they are now wondering what has hit them!!! Hope your back improves as the day goes on, stay optimistic!! xxxx


I'm trying! Your poor family, they will need some warm clothes on. Remember coming back from the Canaries once & it rained here for days. What a waste of a suntan!


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> I love your geisha girls. Well done both of you.


I have had that material for about 5 years it's about time it became a bag, I see a couple more of them being made to fit my shorter dpn's if there is enough left!


----------



## SaxonLady

I have just spent another day with the twins and am looking forward to a quiet evening! I am loving the new knitting pattern, but it needs concentration.


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> When did you change to metric? I have been teaching my great grand inches, feet, pounds, etc. Now realize that in school they may be teaching a lot of metric. I guess she will have to teach me.


I still don't get why we had to change in the first place!


----------



## LondonChris

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes that's when mine improved but I still get the vision disturbance and 'delicate' head. xx


Migraines are horrible, both my girls get them monthly. My GS who is 5 get terrible migraines, luckily they were diagnosed early so he has medication for it.


----------



## linkan

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, I know how badly they can make you feel. I had a boss for 12 years and she had migraines every month and they knocked her for a loop. She was finally able to take shots for them and they helped a lot. Then after she went into menopause they went away. She kept telling the doctors that hers were cyclical and they just never considered it. I hope you feel better soon. xxxxooo


I had menstrual migraines. . Even after the full hysterectomy I still have them.
If I take three Excedrin migraine at first sight of the Halo the pain doesn't last as long, the nausea is still there and the blindness, but they all go away much faster.


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> You have all been up to brilliant things I see.
> 
> My back and arms are angry at me today so I'm taking the easy road today. I found a free site to watch game of thrones and I intend to binge watch that with a can of Pringles. ????
> Xoxoxo ????????????


Sorry you are in pain, I love the bags and I really appreciate that you made them for me! I love you!!


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Hello from a much sunnier London!!
> You may remember me saying that the lady that gave me the lovely Louise Harding yarn, had some more for me, well, here it is!! I now have it in a black sack in the garage as I have no room for it inside. Would have been rude to say no really, wouldn't it?!! :sm23:
> As a thank you, I made her this little zipped purse, she was delighted with it!!
> Had a retest at the opticians this afternoon, he agreed that the lady who tested me a couple of weeks ago made a mistake and I didn't need new glasses so I shall be getting a refund, Yay!! Xxxx


That is beautiful!! Well done you!


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> Sorry you are in pain, I love the bags and I really appreciate that you made them for me! I love you!!


Sister you know I'd move a mountain for you were it in my power to do so. This is but a little thing and if you love it.. Then it makes me happy too.????


----------



## LondonChris

Evening all. Went out to lunch today with Claire & her boys. We went to a garden center & had a good lunch. Then C pushed me all round the gardens, I was looking for inspiration for our garden. Little A ended up 'pushing' me round, I can push myself, whenever we saw a bee he said get one of them, he loves wildlife. 
As everyone has said it was very very wet here yesterday. We were delighted as the last of my lawns were laid, don't think it will need watering again tonight. 
Sitting here tonight knitting which I have not really been doing much of while I was on the powerful drugs. What I have knitted is definitely going in the frog pond. I am making a shawl for my DD, it's very bright, she's loving it, hope she does when it's finished because I don't think I would wear it.


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Hello from a much sunnier London!!
> You may remember me saying that the lady that gave me the lovely Louise Harding yarn, had some more for me, well, here it is!! I now have it in a black sack in the garage as I have no room for it inside. Would have been rude to say no really, wouldn't it?!! :sm23:
> As a thank you, I made her this little zipped purse, she was delighted with it!!
> Had a retest at the opticians this afternoon, he agreed that the lady who tested me a couple of weeks ago made a mistake and I didn't need new glasses so I shall be getting a refund, Yay!! Xxxx


That is a very nice haul and the bag is lovely!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Ouch, poor you, didn't know you were a sufferer, sorry it got you, hope you are better by the time you read this!! xxxxx


Since I can remember, but they have improved over the years but still catch me out occasionally. xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> Since I can remember, but they have improved over the years but still catch me out occasionally. xxxx


Hope your feeling better by now!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> Hope your feeling better by now!!


Getting there as long as I don't turn my head too quickly. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes that's when mine improved but I still get the vision disturbance and 'delicate' head. xx


That's too bad that you still get them. I haven't been in touch with my former boss in a long time, so not sure if she gets them like you do. Get well! xxxooo


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> We'll finally get back into the 70s on Sunday. So looking forward to that. The little rain that we may get Sunday evening and Monday morning won't be much but it should clear the air a bit. I feel so badly for all those north of us in British Columbia who are dealing with so may fires (I've heard over 100). We're still having problems with the haze created by the smoke from those fires. People with breathing issues are being advised to stay indoors as much as possible. I guess we're now making up for how wet we were here from October into June -- record rainfall totals and now have set a record for # of days without rain.
> Wish I could send some of this sunshine to all of you who could use it. xxxooo


It's been pretty wicked here with the smoke as well, and Wildfire BC just posted August will be the worst month for wildfires. I try to stay inside most the day, but come evening the house is hotter than outside and I fire open the doors and windows for overnight smoke or not. We might get 1-3mm rain in the next few days but not enough to make a difference I think. The haze has saved the flowers from being crisp'ed and for that I am grateful, but so tired of the constant watering. xoxo It makes stacking wood look sort of fun in comparison. :sm08: xoxo


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> Love that picture! You are so clever! xxxooo


You really do have a flare with felting Josephine. xoxox :sm24:


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very SUNNY Wales, might go and sort my tomatoes out this morning and see if I can give them some sunlight. I'll let DH finish the lawns. Have a lovely day, see you later. xx ☀☀☀


My tomatoes are still green...Roma's. xoxox


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> Linky was brilliant as usual and figured it out, we have some much fabric to choose from it was hard to choose okay not really they are adorable!!


Don't they make beautiful prints for material now! Your choices are wonderful.xoxo


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:31 am EST and 15'C (59'F). And it is sunny. No rain forecast for today. Yesterday was hot and muggy and the skies kept dumping fat raindrops. I was lucky. I managed to get out to the garage at work between rain bursts.
> My knitting corner was getting messy, so I bought more project bags. I'll sort out the projects tonight.
> eta: ignore the messy cat stand that the bag is sitting on.


Moose EH! haha! xoxox


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> It's been pretty wicked here with the smoke as well, and Wildfire BC just posted August will be the worst month for wildfires. I try to stay inside most the day, but come evening the house is hotter than outside and I fire open the doors and windows for overnight smoke or not. We might get 1-3mm rain in the next few days but not enough to make a difference I think. The haze has saved the flowers from being crisp'ed and for that I am grateful, but so tired of the constant watering. xoxo It makes stacking wood look sort of fun in comparison. :sm08: xoxo


I'm so sorry it's so bad for you up there. I hope what little rain we are supposed to get will help you out. xxxooo


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I never did get tomatoes in this year, it was raining too much. Enjoy the sunshine.


Guess I shouldn't complain about green one's then! :sm09: xoxo


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> You have all been up to brilliant things I see.
> 
> My back and arms are angry at me today so I'm taking the easy road today. I found a free site to watch game of thrones and I intend to binge watch that with a can of Pringles. ????
> Xoxoxo ????????????


I'm holding out until this season's are on Kodi then I can have a marathon... with 6 layer dip, hummus and tortilla chips, nom,nom,nom! xoxox Ps.. will there be another season?


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Didn't last there long, had a migraine attack so have been sitting quietly all day trying not to move too much as it makes my head thump, but it didn't stop me knitting. xx :sm09:


I feel for you... nasty headache. Sending hugs. xoxo


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> I'm so sorry it's so bad for you up there. I hope what little rain we are supposed to get will help you out. xxxooo


Thanks Pam, it just seems to be a trend now, and every year it seems to be worse. We have a hog pile down the road that is a huge mountain. ( Woodchips and sawdust from the old Mill site.) It's been burning underground for the last 38 years. Only when it is disturbed by ATV's or off road motorcycles does it get enough air to spontaneous combust. Last week every fire truck in the bay was sent to put the latest ignition out. They now keep a water truck on site, but it still makes one nervous. :sm26:


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Thanks Pam, it just seems to be a trend now, and every year it seems to be worse. We have a hog pile down the road that is a huge mountain. ( Woodchips and sawdust from the old Mill site.) It's been burning underground for the last 38 years. Only when it is disturbed by ATV's or off road motorcycles does it get enough air to spontaneous combust. Last week every fire truck in the bay was sent to put the latest ignition out. They now keep a water truck on site, but it still makes one nervous. :sm26:


Yes, that would tend to make you nervous!!! :sm03: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> Thanks Pam, it just seems to be a trend now, and every year it seems to be worse. We have a hog pile down the road that is a huge mountain. ( Woodchips and sawdust from the old Mill site.) It's been burning underground for the last 38 years. Only when it is disturbed by ATV's or off road motorcycles does it get enough air to spontaneous combust. Last week every fire truck in the bay was sent to put the latest ignition out. They now keep a water truck on site, but it still makes one nervous. :sm26:


That definitely would make me nervous we have not had that much rain this year either but the temps have went back up into the eighties again!


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Linky was brilliant as usual and figured it out, we have some much fabric to choose from it was hard to choose okay not really they are adorable!!


They are beautiful, now your dpn's will live in luxury! :sm01:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> It's been pretty wicked here with the smoke as well, and Wildfire BC just posted August will be the worst month for wildfires. I try to stay inside most the day, but come evening the house is hotter than outside and I fire open the doors and windows for overnight smoke or not. We might get 1-3mm rain in the next few days but not enough to make a difference I think. The haze has saved the flowers from being crisp'ed and for that I am grateful, but so tired of the constant watering. xoxo It makes stacking wood look sort of fun in comparison. :sm08: xoxo


Ha ha, you're welcome to it. xx :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> My tomatoes are still green...Roma's. xoxox


And mine. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a very dull Wales, summer is over. Still feeling very delicate today so won't be doing much, oh except the shopping :sm25: See you later, have fun. xx

PS it's now raining. :sm03:


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> And mine. xx


I've had a good crop this year and been eating them for a couple of months now. I bought Aylsa Craig this year and they have done very well.


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very dull Wales, summer is over. Still feeling very delicate today so won't be doing much, oh except the shopping :sm25: See you later, have fun. xx
> 
> PS it's now raining. :sm03:


Sorry to hear you are still delicate, try and take it easy xxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all, just off to my first physio session then I am meeting one of the ladies from the cruise in London for lunch! Have a good one all, catch you later!! Xxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry to hear you are still delicate, try and take it easy xxx


Me too Jacky, tell DH it's because you are so far from civilisation!! Love ya, get back to 'normal' soon! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry to hear you are still delicate, try and take it easy xxx


Chance will be a fine thing. xx :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning all, just off to my first physio session then I am meeting one of the ladies from the cruise in London for lunch! Have a good one all, catch you later!! Xxxxxxx


Hope all goes well and have fun after. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Me too Jacky, tell DH it's because you are so far from civilisation!! Love ya, get back to 'normal' soon! :sm23: xxxx


He hasn't even asked how I am this morning but hey ho, I'll bounce back. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. I am going to have a sort out of what craft I might want to take to Canada and the US. Can't see the airline wanting me to take my felting needles on the plane! I think crochet or knitting might be safer.

Happy Friday everyone. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> Evening all. Went out to lunch today with Claire & her boys. We went to a garden center & had a good lunch. Then C pushed me all round the gardens, I was looking for inspiration for our garden. Little A ended up 'pushing' me round, I can push myself, whenever we saw a bee he said get one of them, he loves wildlife.
> As everyone has said it was very very wet here yesterday. We were delighted as the last of my lawns were laid, don't think it will need watering again tonight.
> Sitting here tonight knitting which I have not really been doing much of while I was on the powerful drugs. What I have knitted is definitely going in the frog pond. I am making a shawl for my DD, it's very bright, she's loving it, hope she does when it's finished because I don't think I would wear it.


Glad you were able to get out with the family. Hope you are feeling easier. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> You really do have a flare with felting Josephine. xoxox :sm24:


Thank you Trish, I am really enjoying it.


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Chance will be a fine thing. xx :sm09:


If you don't you will not get rid of the headache. Now do as you're told. It's for your own good and cos I care xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Hope all goes well and have fun after. xxxx


What she said. xxx


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls its SUNNY AND WARM...
> 
> last night Stephen came down and took the caravan away. I now have this great big drive that could hold probably 4 cars and Richards car is right in the midle of it looking lost!!! I was sort of sad last night with it going but I still have the memories. I think this is whats called "life going on". I wouldnt wish it on any of you.
> 
> Anyway..Ive got no plans so might just knit. I'm washing bedding but thats about the extent of things. Not long till I see you, Have a great day.


Hi Susan, "moving on in life" is a place where all of us get to, at sometime or other, and I think you are doing wonderfully well! 
As for the washing, today is the first time in 4 weeks, that I have the energy to even think of doing any washing, but I have managed 3 loads of washing, and hanging up; without ending up back in bed!! I was just so glad to see the piles of laundry finally gone! ????????


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Hello from a much sunnier London!!
> You may remember me saying that the lady that gave me the lovely Louise Harding yarn, had some more for me, well, here it is!! I now have it in a black sack in the garage as I have no room for it inside. Would have been rude to say no really, wouldn't it?!! :sm23:
> As a thank you, I made her this little zipped purse, she was delighted with it!!
> Had a retest at the opticians this afternoon, he agreed that the lady who tested me a couple of weeks ago made a mistake and I didn't need new glasses so I shall be getting a refund, Yay!! Xxxx


Nice haul and that bag is so pretty. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> The blue coat that I wore to England is completely waterproof, and it takes different zip in liners, depending on how cold it is. I'll be checking the temperature before I fly, but I'm expecting cool nights and warm days. So dress in layers, as usual.


That sounds about right. Layers it is then. See you soon xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> Linky was brilliant as usual and figured it out, we have some much fabric to choose from it was hard to choose okay not really they are adorable!!


Lovely bags and beautiful material. xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> If you don't you will not get rid of the headache. Now do as you're told. It's for your own good and cos I care xxxxx


Oh OK then but I've still got to go shopping, then I won't do anything for the rest of the day except knit. xx :sm16:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:31 am EST and 15'C (59'F). And it is sunny. No rain forecast for today. Yesterday was hot and muggy and the skies kept dumping fat raindrops. I was lucky. I managed to get out to the garage at work between rain bursts.
> My knitting corner was getting messy, so I bought more project bags. I'll sort out the projects tonight.
> eta: ignore the messy cat stand that the bag is sitting on.


I love your project bag, but who cares about the cat stand, it just shows that it is well used. BTW .... what is in your project bag? ????


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls. Its dull today. I'm going up DS's to get my insurance sorted and I pick up my car tomorrow.Have a great day.


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> You have all been up to brilliant things I see.
> 
> My back and arms are angry at me today so I'm taking the easy road today. I found a free site to watch game of thrones and I intend to binge watch that with a can of Pringles. ????
> Xoxoxo ????????????


I really like that show, and am now able to watch it almost when I want, but definitely when dh goes to bed, or is off on his bike! I'm actually thinking of moving the Kodi box into the spare room, so I CAN watch when I really want to! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Didn't last there long, had a migraine attack so have been sitting quietly all day trying not to move too much as it makes my head thump, but it didn't stop me knitting. xx :sm09:


Sorry about your migraine, I hope it has settled down by now and you are feeling better by now! xoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Hello from a much sunnier London!!
> You may remember me saying that the lady that gave me the lovely Louise Harding yarn, had some more for me, well, here it is!! I now have it in a black sack in the garage as I have no room for it inside. Would have been rude to say no really, wouldn't it?!! :sm23:
> As a thank you, I made her this little zipped purse, she was delighted with it!!
> Had a retest at the opticians this afternoon, he agreed that the lady who tested me a couple of weeks ago made a mistake and I didn't need new glasses so I shall be getting a refund, Yay!! Xxxx


WOW ... it is a wonderful amount, and range, of wool; and the little bag is very pretty! Well done on both counts. xoxo


----------



## linkan

Not slept again... Back to the way things used to be it seems like. I find myself wishes there were a little magic pill that could knock me out for a night but so far even the prescription stuff doesn't do the job. I've tried herbs and natural remedies and I may as well have taken nothing because that's what they do for me...grr. I'll sleep for two hours and then bam I'm up it's very annoying y'all. It makes binge watching easier but I'm not fit for any conversation the rest of the day lol. Oh well off to try for those two sweet hours then.
Have a lovely day all of you.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh OK then but I've still got to go shopping, then I won't do anything for the rest of the day except knit. xx :sm16:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. Its dull today. I'm going up DS's to get my insurance sorted and I pick up my car tomorrow.Have a great day.


Have a good day Susan, and have fun with your new car!! Xx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Not slept again... Back to the way things used to be it seems like. I find myself wishes there were a little magic pill that could knock me out for a night but so far even the prescription stuff doesn't do the job. I've tried herbs and natural remedies and I may as well have taken nothing because that's what they do for me...grr. I'll sleep for two hours and then bam I'm up it's very annoying y'all. It makes binge watching easier but I'm not fit for any conversation the rest of the day lol. Oh well off to try for those two sweet hours then.
> Have a lovely day all of you.


So sorry you're not sleeping love, sounds like you've tried most things. Are you having caffeine? That's what does it for me, stops me from sleeping, I mean! :sm14: xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:17 am EST and 18'C (64'F). High humidity and rain and thunderstorms on the way.
Between high humidity, healing bug bites and allergies, I want to run away to my sister's and spend the whole day in her salt water pool so I don't scratch all day. I didn't get much sleep last night. I disturbed Bella-kitty too much and she went and slept the night away on mum's very expensive beaded pillow.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:17 am EST and 18'C (64'F). High humidity and rain and thunderstorms on the way.
> Between high humidity, healing bug bites and allergies, I want to run away to my sister's and spend the whole day in her salt water pool so I don't scratch all day. I didn't get much sleep last night. I disturbed Bella-kitty too much and she went and slept the night away on mum's very expensive beaded pillow.


Oh no, not another one with a bad night, so sorry, hope you can stay awake to hear the beeps!!


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Not slept again... Back to the way things used to be it seems like. I find myself wishes there were a little magic pill that could knock me out for a night but so far even the prescription stuff doesn't do the job. I've tried herbs and natural remedies and I may as well have taken nothing because that's what they do for me...grr. I'll sleep for two hours and then bam I'm up it's very annoying y'all. It makes binge watching easier but I'm not fit for any conversation the rest of the day lol. Oh well off to try for those two sweet hours then.
> Have a lovely day all of you.


I'm sorry that nothing is working for you. I hope you can find something soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Oh no, not another one with a bad night, so sorry, hope you can stay awake to hear the beeps!!


When the beeps start, adrenaline helps :sm17: I will be drinking a lot of caffeine today.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. Its dull today. I'm going up DS's to get my insurance sorted and I pick up my car tomorrow.Have a great day.


Something to look forward to.
Send pictures of your new ride please.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I love your project bag, but who cares about the cat stand, it just shows that it is well used. BTW .... what is in your project bag? ????


That one is holding the fuzzy Marisa Shawl and some cotton balls for another crochet project.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. I am going to have a sort out of what craft I might want to take to Canada and the US. Can't see the airline wanting me to take my felting needles on the plane! I think crochet or knitting might be safer.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xxx


lol. Yes, I don't think felting needles will get through security.
The last time I packed a plastic crochet hook and a granny square cowl into my carry-on. I still haven't finished that cowl, even though I crocheted on both flights, and could take it again. It will be a well-travelled cowl.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all, just off to my first physio session then I am meeting one of the ladies from the cruise in London for lunch! Have a good one all, catch you later!! Xxxxxxx


Have a nice lunch.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very dull Wales, summer is over. Still feeling very delicate today so won't be doing much, oh except the shopping :sm25: See you later, have fun. xx
> 
> PS it's now raining. :sm03:


Maybe skip the shopping and just keep knitting.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Thanks Pam, it just seems to be a trend now, and every year it seems to be worse. We have a hog pile down the road that is a huge mountain. ( Woodchips and sawdust from the old Mill site.) It's been burning underground for the last 38 years. Only when it is disturbed by ATV's or off road motorcycles does it get enough air to spontaneous combust. Last week every fire truck in the bay was sent to put the latest ignition out. They now keep a water truck on site, but it still makes one nervous. :sm26:


I wish I could send you some of our rain. I don't know where it is all coming from. I heard that some of the Ontario firefighters went out to BC to help out since it is highly unlikely that anything here would stay burning, our ground and trees are so wet.
That old Mill site sounds dangerous. It's good that they keep a water truck on site.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I'm holding out until this season's are on Kodi then I can have a marathon... with 6 layer dip, hummus and tortilla chips, nom,nom,nom! xoxox Ps.. will there be another season?


I heard that the next season will all be movie-length episodes. I also heard that the final episode of the entire show will be shown in theatres.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Moose EH! haha! xoxox


I have a lot of Canada 150 themed things this year. :sm11:


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> It's been pretty wicked here with the smoke as well, and Wildfire BC just posted August will be the worst month for wildfires. I try to stay inside most the day, but come evening the house is hotter than outside and I fire open the doors and windows for overnight smoke or not. We might get 1-3mm rain in the next few days but not enough to make a difference I think. The haze has saved the flowers from being crisp'ed and for that I am grateful, but so tired of the constant watering. xoxo It makes stacking wood look sort of fun in comparison. :sm08: xoxo


On TV, I saw a tree in Vancouver that had a note on it asking passerbys to water the little tree.
All of our weather is changing and not for the better.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> Evening all. Went out to lunch today with Claire & her boys. We went to a garden center & had a good lunch. Then C pushed me all round the gardens, I was looking for inspiration for our garden. Little A ended up 'pushing' me round, I can push myself, whenever we saw a bee he said get one of them, he loves wildlife.
> As everyone has said it was very very wet here yesterday. We were delighted as the last of my lawns were laid, don't think it will need watering again tonight.
> Sitting here tonight knitting which I have not really been doing much of while I was on the powerful drugs. What I have knitted is definitely going in the frog pond. I am making a shawl for my DD, it's very bright, she's loving it, hope she does when it's finished because I don't think I would wear it.


If she's loving it, it must be her colours. Happy knitting.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Chance will be a fine thing. xx :sm09:


don't take chances, make them.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> Migraines are horrible, both my girls get them monthly. My GS who is 5 get terrible migraines, luckily they were diagnosed early so he has medication for it.


So young to get migraines. It's good that it was diagnosed and treated.


----------



## nitz8catz

I need to get moving.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. Its dull today. I'm going up DS's to get my insurance sorted and I pick up my car tomorrow.Have a great day.


New car tomorrow! How exciting is that. I hope it is perfect for you.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> So sorry you're not sleeping love, sounds like you've tried most things. Are you having caffeine? That's what does it for me, stops me from sleeping, I mean! :sm14: xxxx


Lavender water sprayed on the pillow helps me drop off. Any idea what causes you to wake up? It's only discomfort of some sort that wakes me too soon.


----------



## SaxonLady

A lovely day here today, but I have too much to catch up on to venture out.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry to hear you are still delicate, try and take it easy xxx


From me, too, Jacky. Sending more healing and gentle hugs! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Sorry about the trouble you have sleeping. It is a terrible thing. I agree caffeine is nasty for sleep. I cannot have caffeine after ten in the a.m. or I will pay for it at bedtime.


London Girl said:


> So sorry you're not sleeping love, sounds like you've tried most things. Are you having caffeine? That's what does it for me, stops me from sleeping, I mean! :sm14: xxxx


----------



## jinx

Lunch sounds like fun. Physio might not be fun, but hopefully it will be helpful.


London Girl said:


> Good morning all, just off to my first physio session then I am meeting one of the ladies from the cruise in London for lunch! Have a good one all, catch you later!! Xxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Maybe skip the shopping and just keep knitting.


No shopping must be done, he might go hungry. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> No shopping must be done, he might go hungry. xx


Now that would never do!


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Now that would never do!


No, that's end of the world stuff. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## PurpleFi

Have been shopping and also picked up my Canadian money and guess what!!!!!! The $10 bill smells of maple syrup. How clever is that. xx


----------



## LondonChris

Afternoon. It's a lovely warm day, just the kind I like. My DD came back from her holiday very late last night. She managed to phone me 3 times in less than an hour this morning, I think she has missed me! She came up on her way to the park so we joined them & had a great lunch in the park cafe. It's a very popular cafe, saw a few neighbour's up there. I have not been before because it's a walk that was too much from where we park. Well I did it today, it has really cheered me up, I have been such a moody moo! 
DD has brought me back some strawberry plants from her FIL's garden. HeR MIL was a great gardener so Kaz b ought home some of her plants as it's going to be dug up. I haven't got a clue where to plant them, I do need more plants but not so sure about strawberries, all I know is that they are going into pots. See you later. Xx


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Not slept again... Back to the way things used to be it seems like. I find myself wishes there were a little magic pill that could knock me out for a night but so far even the prescription stuff doesn't do the job. I've tried herbs and natural remedies and I may as well have taken nothing because that's what they do for me...grr. I'll sleep for two hours and then bam I'm up it's very annoying y'all. It makes binge watching easier but I'm not fit for any conversation the rest of the day lol. Oh well off to try for those two sweet hours then.
> Have a lovely day all of you.


You are not alone in the intermittent sleep hours! I also only sleep between 90 & 270 minutes at a time, and there is usually about 3 hours between each sort sleep, but I usually end up getting between 6 & 9 hours of sleep, in a 24 hour time frame, so that isn't too bad, is it? ????????????

Almost forgot to mention, that while I am awake at any given time, I have been known to get quite a few projects finished, get washing washed and hung out; and even got some sewing projects cut out, and set up ready for sewing. The sewing projects will start happening again, now that I am almost 100% fit and healthy again! Am really beginning to get a little excited about some of the things I can get sewn up through the day, while doing the preparing through the night, and beginning with something simple, instead of doing my usual thing, of staying out with the most difficult item! ????????????


----------



## RookieRetiree

I've been absent - we've been travelling to our property in TN - here's a builder and house plans that we liked: Jessica with FROG (family room over garage - bonus room). We still have a lot to determine, but making some headway. You can take the 3D tour. I preferred clicking on the person and then "walk" through the house. We'd probably pick the same options as this family did (white cabinets, counter tops, flooring, etc.) The builder doesn't offer very many choices in their "standard" which makes it a lot simpler to decide.

http://bishop-construction.com/

I'm envious of all of you meeting up in Canada/USA - I'm sure you'll have a wonderful time. I'm still working on socks in knitting and hot pads in crochet.

We're at our daughter's in So. Illinois now and will be going to the State Fair today. I want to see the farm animals (Jersey cows, especially) and go through the home economics building to see the craft work and also to the wine tent showcasing the wines made here. But, of course we'll need some sustenance so will have to visit the Ethnic Food village for lunch plus fair foods (strawberry shortcake funnel cake), cream puffs, lobster macaroni and cheese along the way. We'll head to the farmer's market tomorrow and then head home on Sunday. Back to work on the Human Resources policies on Monday so back to the real world.


----------



## London Girl

Did you go to Oxleas? Defo pots for the strawberry plants, I like the ones with 'pockets' on the side and you put a plant in each, they look good and keep your strawberries off the ground!! Xx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> I've been absent - we've been travelling to our property in TN - here's a builder and house plans that we liked: Jessica with FROG (family room over garage - bonus room). We still have a lot to determine, but making some headway. You can take the 3D tour. I preferred clicking on the person and then "walk" through the house. We'd probably pick the same options as this family did (white cabinets, counter tops, flooring, etc.) The builder doesn't offer very many choices in their "standard" which makes it a lot simpler to decide.
> 
> http://bishop-construction.com/
> 
> I'm envious of all of you meeting up in Canada/USA - I'm sure you'll have a wonderful time. I'm still working on socks in knitting and hot pads in crochet.
> 
> We're at our daughter's in So. Illinois now and will be going to the State Fair today. I want to see the farm animals (Jersey cows, especially) and go through the home economics building to see the craft work and also to the wine tent showcasing the wines made here. But, of course we'll need some sustenance so will have to visit the Ethnic Food village for lunch plus fair foods (strawberry shortcake funnel cake), cream puffs, lobster macaroni and cheese along the way. We'll head to the farmer's market tomorrow and then head home on Sunday. Back to work on the Human Resources policies on Monday so back to the real world.


Sounds like you are having a lovely trip, nice to see you again!! Xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> I've been absent - we've been travelling to our property in TN - here's a builder and house plans that we liked: Jessica with FROG (family room over garage - bonus room). We still have a lot to determine, but making some headway. You can take the 3D tour. I preferred clicking on the person and then "walk" through the house. We'd probably pick the same options as this family did (white cabinets, counter tops, flooring, etc.) The builder doesn't offer very many choices in their "standard" which makes it a lot simpler to decide.
> 
> http://bishop-construction.com/
> 
> I'm envious of all of you meeting up in Canada/USA - I'm sure you'll have a wonderful time. I'm still working on socks in knitting and hot pads in crochet.
> 
> We're at our daughter's in So. Illinois now and will be going to the State Fair today. I want to see the farm animals (Jersey cows, especially) and go through the home economics building to see the craft work and also to the wine tent showcasing the wines made here. But, of course we'll need some sustenance so will have to visit the Ethnic Food village for lunch plus fair foods (strawberry shortcake funnel cake), cream puffs, lobster macaroni and cheese along the way. We'll head to the farmer's market tomorrow and then head home on Sunday. Back to work on the Human Resources policies on Monday so back to the real world.


Wow, that looks lovely, that might suit us and I love the surroundings. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Did you go to Oxleas? Defo pots for the strawberry plants, I like the ones with 'pockets' on the side and you put a plant in each, they look good and keep your strawberries off the ground!! Xx


Hi, how did the physio go? xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> Have been shopping and also picked up my Canadian money and guess what!!!!!! The $10 bill smells of maple syrup. How clever is that. xx


That's pretty clever! When do you all leave?


----------



## binkbrice

RookieRetiree said:


> I've been absent - we've been travelling to our property in TN - here's a builder and house plans that we liked: Jessica with FROG (family room over garage - bonus room). We still have a lot to determine, but making some headway. You can take the 3D tour. I preferred clicking on the person and then "walk" through the house. We'd probably pick the same options as this family did (white cabinets, counter tops, flooring, etc.) The builder doesn't offer very many choices in their "standard" which makes it a lot simpler to decide.
> 
> http://bishop-construction.com/
> 
> I'm envious of all of you meeting up in Canada/USA - I'm sure you'll have a wonderful time. I'm still working on socks in knitting and hot pads in crochet.
> 
> We're at our daughter's in So. Illinois now and will be going to the State Fair today. I want to see the farm animals (Jersey cows, especially) and go through the home economics building to see the craft work and also to the wine tent showcasing the wines made here. But, of course we'll need some sustenance so will have to visit the Ethnic Food village for lunch plus fair foods (strawberry shortcake funnel cake), cream puffs, lobster macaroni and cheese along the way. We'll head to the farmer's market tomorrow and then head home on Sunday. Back to work on the Human Resources policies on Monday so back to the real world.


So do you own property in TN already?


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> That's pretty clever! When do you all leave?


We don't go until mid Sept but the rate of exchangewas good today. X


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Did you go to Oxleas? Defo pots for the strawberry plants, I like the ones with 'pockets' on the side and you put a plant in each, they look good and keep your strawberries off the ground!! Xx


No we went to the park at the top of my road. It's open all round. My DD goes with mums from school, the cafe have huge blankets to wrap round you if it's chilly. Had a very nice Greek salad, it was yummy. Oscar recommends sausage sandwich!!
I'm going to temporarily put the plants in pots but am going to look for a proper planter. They are going to be a memory of Kaz's mother in law.


----------



## LondonChris

RookieRetiree said:


> I've been absent - we've been travelling to our property in TN - here's a builder and house plans that we liked: Jessica with FROG (family room over garage - bonus room). We still have a lot to determine, but making some headway. You can take the 3D tour. I preferred clicking on the person and then "walk" through the house. We'd probably pick the same options as this family did (white cabinets, counter tops, flooring, etc.) The builder doesn't offer very many choices in their "standard" which makes it a lot simpler to decide.
> 
> http://bishop-construction.com/
> 
> I'm envious of all of you meeting up in Canada/USA - I'm sure you'll have a wonderful time. I'm still working on socks in knitting and hot pads in crochet.
> 
> We're at our daughter's in So. Illinois now and will be going to the State Fair today. I want to see the farm animals (Jersey cows, especially) and go through the home economics building to see the craft work and also to the wine tent showcasing the wines made here. But, of course we'll need some sustenance so will have to visit the Ethnic Food village for lunch plus fair foods (strawberry shortcake funnel cake), cream puffs, lobster macaroni and cheese along the way. We'll head to the farmer's market tomorrow and then head home on Sunday. Back to work on the Human Resources policies on Monday so back to the real world.


I would love a house like that. Hope you eventually get the house of your dreams with a huge craft room!


----------



## LondonChris

Islander said:


> Thanks Pam, it just seems to be a trend now, and every year it seems to be worse. We have a hog pile down the road that is a huge mountain. ( Woodchips and sawdust from the old Mill site.) It's been burning underground for the last 38 years. Only when it is disturbed by ATV's or off road motorcycles does it get enough air to spontaneous combust. Last week every fire truck in the bay was sent to put the latest ignition out. They now keep a water truck on site, but it still makes one nervous. :sm26:


I would be nervous too.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> Wow, that looks lovely, that might suit us and I love the surroundings. xx


There's room for many guests! I hope you plan to come visit.


----------



## RookieRetiree

binkbrice said:


> So do you own property in TN already?


We do. It's a lot on the 13th hole of the Tanasi course in Tellico Village not too far from Knoxville.


----------



## binkbrice

RookieRetiree said:


> We do. It's a lot on the 13th hole of the Tanasi course in Tellico Village not too far from Knoxville.


That's not far from Pigeon Forge, it is a lovely are!!


----------



## grandma susan

I'm at Stephens. They've all had me watch a film about the guardians of the Galaxy, and for two hours I've been bored out of my head..then they decided we'd watch number two . Well not this grandma. I've said goodnight and come to bed. Lord preserve me from films such as these...haha. 

I called to see Albert as I passed and I'll call again on Sunday when I go home, with some new flowers for his birthday which is tomorrow.

I pick my car up from the garage at one pm tomorrow. We have the insurance to sort out in the morning.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> I'm at Stephens. They've all had me watch a film about the guardians of the Galaxy, and for two hours I've been bored out of my head..then they decided we'd watch number two . Well not this grandma. I've said goodnight and come to bed. Lord preserve me from films such as these...haha.
> 
> I called to see Albert as I passed and I'll call again on Sunday when I go home, with some new flowers for his birthday which is tomorrow.
> 
> I pick my car up from the garage at one pm tomorrow. We have the insurance to sort out in the morning.


You must be exhausted guarding all the galaxies, not surprised you went to bed, It will be an up and down day tomorrow but hope you enjoy picking up your new car. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

binkbrice said:


> That's not far from Pigeon Forge, it is a lovely are!!


It's very hilly and tree covered. I'll need to bring some good black IL dirt with me though since it's the red clay there.


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> You must be exhausted guarding all the galaxies, not surprised you went to bed, It will be an up and down day tomorrow but hope you enjoy picking up your new car. xx


Jackie I've been a flipping misery all week and I'm sick of it :
I'm really going to try hard tomorrow. I don't like being sad when I'm around people. It's just now and again. I'm doing ok.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Jackie I've been a flipping misery all week and I'm sick of it :
> I'm really going to try hard tomorrow. I don't like being sad when I'm around people. It's just now and again. I'm doing ok.


Hey you have every right to be sad and I expect you all will be tomorrow, but it's another step along the road you have to take and yes you're doing great and we're all here with you. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> I'm at Stephens. They've all had me watch a film about the guardians of the Galaxy, and for two hours I've been bored out of my head..then they decided we'd watch number two . Well not this grandma. I've said goodnight and come to bed. Lord preserve me from films such as these...haha.
> 
> I called to see Albert as I passed and I'll call again on Sunday when I go home, with some new flowers for his birthday which is tomorrow.
> 
> I pick my car up from the garage at one pm tomorrow. We have the insurance to sort out in the morning.


With you on those sort of films. Have fun with your new car and wish Albert happy birthday from us. Xxxx


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. I am going to have a sort out of what craft I might want to take to Canada and the US. Can't see the airline wanting me to take my felting needles on the plane! I think crochet or knitting might be safer.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xxx


Not to worry, lots of felting needles and supplies here at my house, will take them to the cabin for you. xoxox


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> I'm at Stephens. They've all had me watch a film about the guardians of the Galaxy, and for two hours I've been bored out of my head..then they decided we'd watch number two . Well not this grandma. I've said goodnight and come to bed. Lord preserve me from films such as these...haha.
> 
> I called to see Albert as I passed and I'll call again on Sunday when I go home, with some new flowers for his birthday which is tomorrow.
> 
> I pick my car up from the garage at one pm tomorrow. We have the insurance to sort out in the morning.


I thought that movie was for the birds too, 20 mins was all I could take! You have more tolerance than I... xoxox


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Have been shopping and also picked up my Canadian money and guess what!!!!!! The $10 bill smells of maple syrup. How clever is that. xx


Your pulling my leg aren't you? xoxox


----------



## linkan

I don't drink caffeine often usually just Sprite ever since the pneumonia . 

Okay... I'm a big nerd but I loved Guardians of the Galaxy!! I AM GROOT !!!! ???? I can't wait to see the second one. So funny.

Can't wait to see your new car GSusan , I'm so proud of you love, keep putting one foot in front of the other. Take a deep breath and tell him happy birthday from me too.


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Jackie I've been a flipping misery all week and I'm sick of it :
> I'm really going to try hard tomorrow. I don't like being sad when I'm around people. It's just now and again. I'm doing ok.


????


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Thanks Pam, it just seems to be a trend now, and every year it seems to be worse. We have a hog pile down the road that is a huge mountain. ( Woodchips and sawdust from the old Mill site.) It's been burning underground for the last 38 years. Only when it is disturbed by ATV's or off road motorcycles does it get enough air to spontaneous combust. Last week every fire truck in the bay was sent to put the latest ignition out. They now keep a water truck on site, but it still makes one nervous.





LondonChris said:


> I would be nervous too.


There is a pit somewhere around Melbourne, that is like that! It belongs to a company that accepts asbestos products that are no longer used, and also from building renovation/repair sites; from S.A. and other states. I don't know how long it has been smoldering for, but it has been the source of quite a large fire, that went for quite a few days, before the firefighters could get it under control again! It definitely wouldn't be ideal to live near one of these firepits! ????????


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> I'm at Stephens. They've all had me watch a film about the guardians of the Galaxy, and for two hours I've been bored out of my head..then they decided we'd watch number two . Well not this grandma. I've said goodnight and come to bed. Lord preserve me from films such as these...haha.
> 
> I called to see Albert as I passed and I'll call again on Sunday when I go home, with some new flowers for his birthday which is tomorrow.
> Q
> I pick my car up from the garage at one pm tomorrow. We have the insurance to sort out in the morning.


Happy Birthday to Albert! xoxox ????????????????

I have seen those films, with the younger dgd's; but the also watch some of the scarier films out there also (the older girls do, anyway)


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> I'm holding out until this season's are on Kodi then I can have a marathon... with 6 layer dip, hummus and tortilla chips, nom,nom,nom! xoxox Ps.. will there be another season?





nitz8catz said:


> I heard that the next season will all be movie-length episodes. I also heard that the final episode of the entire show will be shown in theatres.


I began watching that a couple of years ago, via the internet; but the site I used was shut down, and I was not able to find another that work as well as that one. Now that I have kodi, I can watch it again, but I have a lot to catch up on, because I had to begin at Season 2, but it won't take long to get to the end, then there is plenty of other shows to choose from, and with no adverts!!! ????????

The episodes I am watching now are almost an hour long, when I get on tonight, I will have to check how long the latest run for. ????


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> I've been absent - we've been travelling to our property in TN - here's a builder and house plans that we liked: Jessica with FROG (family room over garage - bonus room). We still have a lot to determine, but making some headway. You can take the 3D tour. I preferred clicking on the person and then "walk" through the house. We'd probably pick the same options as this family did (white cabinets, counter tops, flooring, etc.) The builder doesn't offer very many choices in their "standard" which makes it a lot simpler to decide.
> 
> http://bishop-construction.com/
> 
> I'm envious of all of you meeting up in Canada/USA - I'm sure you'll have a wonderful time. I'm still working on socks in knitting and hot pads in crochet.
> 
> We're at our daughter's in So. Illinois now and will be going to the State Fair today. I want to see the farm animals (Jersey cows, especially) and go through the home economics building to see the craft work and also to the wine tent showcasing the wines made here. But, of course we'll need some sustenance so will have to visit the Ethnic Food village for lunch plus fair foods (strawberry shortcake funnel cake), cream puffs, lobster macaroni and cheese along the way. We'll head to the farmer's market tomorrow and then head home on Sunday. Back to work on the Human Resources policies on Monday so back to the real world.


What a gorgeous house, just love the layout and what a beautiful area to live in. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Not to worry, lots of felting needles and supplies here at my house, will take them to the cabin for you. xoxox


Thank you Trish. That's very kind of you. Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Your pulling my leg aren't you? xoxox


No they really do. When they are new anyway. Xx


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> I don't drink caffeine often usually just Sprite ever since the pneumonia .
> 
> Okay... I'm a big nerd but I loved Guardians of the Galaxy!! I AM GROOT !!!! ???? I can't wait to see the second one. So funny.
> 
> Can't wait to see your new car GSusan , I'm so proud of you love, keep putting one foot in front of the other. Take a deep breath and tell him happy birthday from me too.


I'm right there with you I loved it too, plan on watching the second one tomorrow!! 
Well today!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning everyone from a dull damp Wales, and today was supposed to be a good day weatherwise, ha ha. Nothing planned except knitting, see you later, have a good Saturday. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Morning girls. It's sunny here. And at one pm I collect my car. Have a great day.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. A bit more rain last night and there are a few clouds today. Got some trousers to alter and I am sure there is a pile of ironing hiding somewhere. I had better sort it out.

DD and family are back from Austria soon and then DS and family arrive from France on Thursday. I think I have a busy week coming up.

Happy Saturday everyone. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. A bit more rain last night and there are a few clouds today. Got some trousers to alter and I am sure there is a pile of ironing hiding somewhere. I had better sort it out.
> 
> DD and family are back from Austria soon and then DS and family arrive from France on Thursday. I think I have a busy week coming up.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone. xx


Sounds as though a big family party is on the cards then. xx :sm24:


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> I'm at Stephens. They've all had me watch a film about the guardians of the Galaxy, and for two hours I've been bored out of my head..then they decided we'd watch number two . Well not this grandma. I've said goodnight and come to bed. Lord preserve me from films such as these...haha.
> 
> I called to see Albert as I passed and I'll call again on Sunday when I go home, with some new flowers for his birthday which is tomorrow.
> 
> I pick my car up from the garage at one pm tomorrow. We have the insurance to sort out in the morning.


thinking of you today, especially as you head for home. Say Happy birthday to Albert for me.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Jackie I've been a flipping misery all week and I'm sick of it :
> I'm really going to try hard tomorrow. I don't like being sad when I'm around people. It's just now and again. I'm doing ok.


Being sad is not a bad thing; it's natural especially today. Being a misery is moping and moaning about your lot. You are not that person my lovely. Quiet yes, whining, never.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Being sad is not a bad thing; it's natural especially today. Being a misery is moping and moaning about your lot. You are not that person my lovely. Quiet yes, whining, never.


Morning Janet, what's your weather like? It's raining here now. xx :sm13:


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning everyone from a dull damp Wales, and today was supposed to be a good day weatherwise, ha ha. Nothing planned except knitting, see you later, have a good Saturday. xx


My apologies then; there has been a mix-up. It's supposed to be raining here and the sun is shining through white clouds.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning Janet, what's your weather like? It's raining here now. xx :sm13:


I gave you the answer before I read the question! Pop down here quick. We can take a walk along the promenade and have fish and chips and ice cream.


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds as though a big family party is on the cards then. xx :sm24:


Yes it's next Saturday. Waterproof marquee at the ready and loads of jelly and ice cream xxx


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Yes it's next Saturday. Waterproof marquee at the ready and loads of jelly and ice cream xxx


wonderful but exhausting.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> I gave you the answer before I read the question! Pop down here quick. We can take a walk along the promenade and have fish and chips and ice cream.


Huh, I had a feeling I shouldn't have asked. Just thinking of ice-cream is making me shiver. Judging by the temperature I think my dinner might go down better, steak and kidney pudding, chips and curry sauce, just to warm us up. I can see the heating going on again in a while. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Yes it's next Saturday. Waterproof marquee at the ready and loads of jelly and ice cream xxx


Open house? xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> wonderful but exhausting.


Don't think it will be exhausting as everyone is pitching in to do something and to save on washing up it's paper plates all round x


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Huh, I had a feeling I shouldn't have asked. Just thinking of ice-cream is making me shiver. Judging by the temperature I think my dinner might go down better, steak and kidney pudding, chips and curry sauce, just to warm us up. I can see the heating going on again in a while. xx


Now that sounds good. Except the heating.


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Open house? xx :sm09: :sm09:


I wish it was but it's full house already x


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Don't think it will be exhausting as everyone is pitching in to do something and to save on washing up it's paper plates all round x


I should have known you would have it that organized!


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> I should have known you would have it that organized!


You know me too well. I'm in charge of the drinks!????????????????????????c????????????????????xx


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> You know me too well. I'm in charge of the drinks!????????????????????????c????????????????????xx


I could never know you too well. The more I learn the more I love and admire you. Mind you, that goes for all of my friends on here.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Now that sounds good. Except the heating.


It's on, it's freezing here. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> You know me too well. I'm in charge of the drinks!????????????????????????c????????????????????xx


Naturally. xx :sm23:


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> It's on, it's freezing here. xx


I'm sitting here in a thin sleeveless top thinking I may have to find a thin cardi soon as the sky has gone grey and chilly.


----------



## jinx

I am excited for you to get your new car. You are moving on and doing a great job of it. Birthday's, anniversaries, and holidays are harder for me after a loss of a loved one. 


grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. It's sunny here. And at one pm I collect my car. Have a great day.


----------



## jinx

Morning. Dull gray morning are becoming the norm around here. Usually by noon things clear . Hope this was the case for you.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning everyone from a dull damp Wales, and today was supposed to be a good day weatherwise, ha ha. Nothing planned except knitting, see you later, have a good Saturday. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. It sounds like you will have a busy fun filled week.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. A bit more rain last night and there are a few clouds today. Got some trousers to alter and I am sure there is a pile of ironing hiding somewhere. I had better sort it out.
> 
> DD and family are back from Austria soon and then DS and family arrive from France on Thursday. I think I have a busy week coming up.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone. xx


----------



## jinx

That was no surprise, was it?


Barn-dweller said:


> Naturally. xx :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> I could never know you too well. The more I learn the more I love and admire you. Mind you, that goes for all of my friends on here.


Love you too xx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Morning. Dull gray morning are becoming the norm around here. Usually by noon things clear . Hope this was the case for you.


Thank you. The sun has just come out. I've picked a huge bowl of blackberries and they are now on the stove stewing with some apples. All from the garden xx


----------



## PurpleFi

STOP PRESS

Susan has picked up her new car!


----------



## PurpleFi

Blabkberries and apples


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> STOP PRESS
> 
> Susan has picked up her new car!


YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!! Happy motoring Susan!


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Blabkberries and apples


CRUMBLE!


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> thinking of you today, especially as you head for home. Say Happy birthday to Albert for me.


From me, too, Susan! I hope it's a good day for you. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Don't think it will be exhausting as everyone is pitching in to do something and to save on washing up it's paper plates all round x


Best way to do a get together! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> STOP PRESS
> 
> Susan has picked up her new car!


Yay!!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Blabkberries and apples


Yummy! xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

Miss Pam said:


> Yummy! xxxooo


good morning Miss Pam


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> good morning Miss Pam


Good morning, Saxy! I hope you're having a good day. I'm meeting up with some knitting friends this afternoon. Our weather is finally going to be cooler (at least for a few days). That's going to feel great! xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris

Barn-dweller said:


> Hey you have every right to be sad and I expect you all will be tomorrow, but it's another step along the road you have to take and yes you're doing great and we're all here with you. xx


I agree with Jacki, it's a long road you have to travel, but look how far you have come already, my love to you ❤ Xxx


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> Don't think it will be exhausting as everyone is pitching in to do something and to save on washing up it's paper plates all round x


Very sensible, that's what I would do too.


----------



## LondonChris

Hi, I've had a good day today. We went to a garden centre to get some compost for the strawberry plants. They are all potted up in huge pots now. We bought a few big plants on the reduced shelves, including a couple I really wanted for the new beds. We have given them a good drink & they look good. They will be planted tomorrow when DD comes up tomorrow. They are coming to lunch, I have to make rhubarb crumble & something with blackberries. It all came down from Lincolnshire . The blackberries are the biggest I have ever seen, I think I might need a few of them tonight. Going to knit tonight & watch even more athletics. Don't usually watch it much but as it's from the Olympic stadium I watch it. It's very close to where I live. Have a good evening everyone. Susan hope you are happy with your new baby!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Dull gray morning are becoming the norm around here. Usually by noon things clear . Hope this was the case for you.


No it's rained on and off all day. xx :sm25:


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> STOP PRESS
> 
> Susan has picked up her new car!


Yippee. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> CRUMBLE!


No with icecreamxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Beautiful lady with a beautiful caar


----------



## PurpleFi

Just had an email from DD, they are on their way home, stopped somewhere in Germany after havinga bit of a detour around Munich.


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> Beautiful lady with a beautiful caar


I have to agree with both that is awesome!


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Beautiful lady with a beautiful caar


They certainly are.


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> Hi, I've had a good day today. We went to a garden centre to get some compost for the strawberry plants. They are all potted up in huge pots now. We bought a few big plants on the reduced shelves, including a couple I really wanted for the new beds. We have given them a good drink & they look good. They will be planted tomorrow when DD comes up tomorrow. They are coming to lunch, I have to make rhubarb crumble & something with blackberries. It all came down from Lincolnshire . The blackberries are the biggest I have ever seen, I think I might need a few of them tonight. Going to knit tonight & watch even more athletics. Don't usually watch it much but as it's from the Olympic stadium I watch it. It's very close to where I live. Have a good evening everyone. Susan hope you are happy with your new baby!!


That sounds like a great day, Chris, and it sounds like you are feeling much better. That's wonderful! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Beautiful lady with a beautiful caar


Indeed!!! Both absolutely beautiful! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Love the car Susan. xx


----------



## jinx

Congratulations Susan. give that car a workout traveling wherever and whenever you want.


PurpleFi said:


> Beautiful lady with a beautiful caar


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> Beautiful lady with a beautiful caar


CONGRATULATIONS, I hope you have many many miles of happy motoring. Bill approves of your choice, he just said it's the car a friend of ours has & she loves hers.


----------



## LondonChris

Miss Pam said:


> That sounds like a great day, Chris, and it sounds like you are feeling much better. That's wonderful! xxxooo


I am feeling so much better. I hadn't realised how the drugs I was taking had affected me. I have even been eating properly again & not feeling sick! Thank you for all your good wishes!


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> I am feeling so much better. I hadn't realised how the drugs I was taking had affected me. I have even been eating properly again & not feeling sick! Thank you for all your good wishes!


Long may your improvement continue xxx


----------



## grandma susan

I picked my car up this morning and I'm chuffed to bits about it. I sent Josephine a picture in the hopes she can put it on line for me if she gets a minute. My laptops not right and I don't think I can get a picture on kp.

We got 16 yellow roses and a chocolate cake for Albert. We gave him the roses and we kept the chic cake. I'm going home in the morning with my new car. I knew you were all with us this afternoon. I needed you. Thanks my sisters. Xx


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Don't think it will be exhausting as everyone is pitching in to do something and to save on washing up it's paper plates all round x


What have I missed. What party are you having" xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> I picked my car up this morning and I'm chuffed to bits about it. I sent Josephine a picture in the hopes she can put it on line for me if she gets a minute. My laptops not right and I don't think I can get a picture on kp.
> 
> We got 16 yellow roses and a chocolate cake for Albert. We gave him the roses and we kept the chic cake. I'm going home in the morning with my new car. I knew you were all with us this afternoon. I needed you. Thanks my sisters. Xx


So pleased your day went OK and you now have your wheels, it's lovely to know it's there when you want it, I know I feel better knowing I have a car I can handle if I need it. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> What have I missed. What party are you having" xxx


She's having all the family there next weekend. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> No it's rained on and off all day. xx :sm25:


The heavens opened here. It was like a monsoon driving in my little car from the garage.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> The heavens opened here. It was like a monsoon driving in my little car from the garage.


We've not had heavy rain but it has been on and off all day. Now it's night it's cleared up, typical. xx


----------



## grandma susan

LondonChris said:


> I am feeling so much better. I hadn't realised how the drugs I was taking had affected me. I have even been eating properly again & not feeling sick! Thank you for all your good wishes!


You must feel so much better and I can tell by your tone...I'm so pleased for you. Long may you continue. Luv u


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> We've not had heavy rain but it has been on and off all day. Now it's night it's cleared up, typical. xx


I know somewhere where we can go and stay in pjs and knit for as long as we are there..I really fancy another turn at Blackpool. Do you?


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> I know somewhere where we can go and stay in pjs and knit for as long as we are there..I really fancy another turn at Blackpool. Do you?


Oh yes, I'd be there like a shot. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

grandma susan said:


> I picked my car up this morning and I'm chuffed to bits about it. I sent Josephine a picture in the hopes she can put it on line for me if she gets a minute. My laptops not right and I don't think I can get a picture on kp.
> 
> We got 16 yellow roses and a chocolate cake for Albert. We gave him the roses and we kept the chic cake. I'm going home in the morning with my new car. I knew you were all with us this afternoon. I needed you. Thanks my sisters. Xx


You and your car look wonderful.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> What have I missed. What party are you having" xxx


Family is coming over from France so they've decided I'm having a late birthday party. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> We've not had heavy rain but it has been on and off all day. Now it's night it's cleared up, typical. xx


Have you been out to see the meteor shower. Bet you can see it well from your garden. X


----------

